# Feb/Mar 2ww Testers ~ TTC with TX



## Skybreeze

Hello and Welcome to your 
New home for February and March 2WW Testers 

Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and add your test day plus what treatment your having and we'll add you to the list 

 Love, luck and babydust 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

smiles_times, 1st Feb, IVF, 
angharad71, 1st Feb, IVF, 
x-gill-x, 1st Feb, DEIVF, 
fiddlesticks, 2nd Feb, FET, 
Ladyhex, 2nd Feb, IVF, 
Lexicana, 2nd Feb, IVF, 
DAWNMC, , IVF, 
pumpkin-pie, 3rd Feb, IVF, 
guider, 3rd Feb, ICSI, 
beanie_1, 3rd Feb, IUI, 
lharris_01, 4th Feb, ICSI, 
Charlie_girl, 4th Feb, ICSI, 
Minnie78, 5th Feb, IVF, 
Bimbo, 5th Feb, IUI, 
sandy39, 5th Feb, ET, 
kikiluvshoes, 5th Feb, IVF, 
Minnie78, 5th Feb, IVF, 
Claire-ski, 5th Feb, TBC, 
Kate0103, 6th Feb, FET, 
star888, 6th Feb, ICSI, 
Stella100170, 7th Feb, IVF, 
Gldon, 7th Feb, ICSI, 
roxburghm, 7th Feb, ICSI,  
Mollieboo, 8th Feb, ICSI, 
Geanie Bean, 8th Feb, IVF, 
kittykins, , IUI, 
Maryd, 9th Feb, IVF, 
rach66, 9th Feb, IVF, 
Nicola01, 9th Feb, IVF, 
Siobhan26, 9th Feb, FET, 
Bribby, 10th Feb, IVF, 
birdey, 10th Feb, ET, 
christine08, 10th Feb, FET, 
armi, 10th Feb, ICSI, 
******, 10th Feb, ICSI, 
juggly, 11th Feb, ICSI, 
SaSaSee, 11th Feb, ET, 
Eli1000, 11th Feb, FET, 
junieb, 11th Feb, IUI, 
jeniiffeerr, 11th Feb, IUI, 
Mandchris, 11th Feb, DEIVF, 
ChoChoSan, 11th Feb, IUI, 
Jesi74, 12 Feb, TBC, 
stardust10, 12th Feb, DIUI, 
purplepassion, 12th Feb, ICSI, 
mightymouse2, 12th Feb, IVF, 
littlepj, 12th Feb, ICSI, 
lucyloo12, 12th Feb, ICSI, 
aka12, 12th Feb, ICSI, 
Jules 1972, 13th Feb, ICSI, 
daisy70, 13th Feb, IVF, 
PINKANDWHITES, 13th Feb, IVF, 
JuJo, 14th Feb, IUI, 
Laurs, 14th Feb, ICSI, 
Dita, 14th Feb, FET, 
Panda, 14th Feb, FET, 
Pinkybonkers, 14th Feb, IVF, 
Jo82, 15th Feb, FET,  
Mina-Moo, 15th Feb, FET, 
Gogirlgo, 15th Feb, IVF,  
GoingItAloneToo, 15th Feb, IVF, 
gantypant5, 15th Feb, , 
Trolley, 15th Feb, IVF,  
SamJ, 16th Feb, Clo, 
saragh, 16th Feb, IUI, 
katlou, 16th Feb, FET,  
gerryberry, 17th Feb, IVF, 
kateharts, 17th Feb, IVF,  
Irishlady, 17th FEb, TBC, 
lucianna, 17th Feb, FET, 
HendryHope, 17th Feb, Clo, 
jacqui.g, 19th Feb, FET, 
Daisy2009, 19th Feb, ICSI
ourjay, 19th Feb, ET, 
Deborah Dora, 19th Feb, IVF, 
pinkpixie, 19th Feb, ICSI, 
angelihelen, 19th Feb, IVF, 
crazycaff, 19th Feb, IVF, 
frazermic, 19th Feb, ET
nikki_ny, 19th Feb, TBC, 
pippy_longstockings, 19th Feb, IVF, 
Happiness07, 19th Feb, TBC
Clarebaby, 19th Feb, IVF, 
emabee100, 20th Feb, FET, 
41yroldnewbie, 20th Feb, ET
Sam76, 21st Feb, IVF
Claire223, 22nd Feb, ET, 
Poppykit10, 22nd Feb, ICSI, 
SarahJayne, 22nd Feb, ET
XENAB, 22nd Feb, ICSI
SunshineGem, 22nd Feb, ICSI
catwaving, 22nd Feb, IVF, 
LoriJohny, 23rd Feb, ICSI, 
Magic Castle, 23rd Feb, ET, 
emabee100, 24th Feb, FET
Amy K, 24th Feb, FET, 
HazelW, 24th Feb, ICSI
brizzy, 24th Feb, IVF
celybo, 24th Feb, IUI
sammy1985, 25th Feb, IVF
Pcelica, 25th Feb, IVF, 
picklerose, 25th Feb, IVF, 
sarzx, 25th Feb, IVF / ICSI, 
Emeraldgirl, 25th Feb, DEICSI, 
millie13, 26th Feb, IUI
mum10, 26th Feb, FET
rachelbw, 26th Feb, ET, 
Grumpypest, 26th Feb, TBC
Pipper, 26th Feb, ET
Lemonie, 26th Feb, IVF, 
naisher30, 28th Feb, FET, 
sarah leeds, 1st Mar, ICSI, 
Sible, 1st Mar, IVF
Angels4Me, 1st Mar, ET
abouttoblast, 2nd Mar, IVF
Morph, 2nd Mar, ICSI
Lilla My, 3rd Mar, DEICSI
chandu, 3rd Mar, DIVF
loumc, 3rd Mar, IVF/ICSI
manchu, 4th Mar, ICSI
elia74, 4th Mar, IVF
ljs,TBC , FET
Shell30, TBC ,ET
Arctix, TBC,FET, 
Amz2006,5th Mar, ICSI,
clasha1, 5th Mar, FET
✿Penny✿, 5th Mar, FET
sandy2009, 6th Mar, ET
lexie, 8th Mar, IVF
md2b, 8 Mar, ICSI
amber13, 9th Mar, TBC
cookies81, 9th Mar, FET
pamk, 9th Mar, IVF
jarjj, 9th Mar, ET
CathP, 10th Mar, IVF
angels82, 10th Mar, ET
BooஐWantsBaby, 10th Mar, ET
kirstycameron, 11th Mar, ICSI
sebsie, 11th Mar, ICSI
TraceyLouise, 12th Mar, ET
julespenfold, 13th Mar, FET
Lovejoyslady, 13th Mar, ET
Mostin, 16th Mar, TBC
tobeornottobe?, 16th Mar, IVF/ICSI
Newday, TBC ,FET, 
mariabelfast, 8th Mar, ET
monkeyuk, 12th Mar, ICSI
May2, TBC , ET
viviloves, TBC , FET




Much love, Natalie & Frankie xxx​
We will to be updating the list over the next few days and will be removing people from early January so if anyone would like adding, editing etc to the list then please let us know!! 
Each post on this thread will be modified with a green tick on the top left corner by myself or Frankie B.


----------



## guider

At least this time i didn’t get confused and just wonder why the old thread stopped working


----------



## star2star

Thanks Sky breeze 

Good luck everyone for the 2ww! 6 Days to go for me, so so scared, my first IVF with ICSI cycle    

Love to all


----------



## Beanie3

Thanks Sky breeze

Hope evryone managing to keep sane during their 2ww..


----------



## millie13

Hi ladies

Skybreeze can you add me to Feb (around 26th feb) iui.

Good luck ladies, I'll be stalking you


----------



## angharad71

Hi Everyone.

Thanks for the messages. Thanks Beanie.

Still bleeding today. Not much but more than spotting.

I am due to test tomorrow so we'llsee howthat goes and what the clinic advise.

Early night to make the morning come quicker for me!!

Ax


----------



## armi

2dp2dt back at work tomorrow at least that will take my mind off all of this.


----------



## Eli1000

Hi Girls

Skybreeze can u add me to the list please.

OTD is 11th Feb natural FET.

Thanks El xxx


----------



## Jules 1972

Hi Skybreeze

I'm on the snowbabies message board but never occurred to me to come on here, doh! I think it's all the hormones messing with my mojo  

My testing date is 13th Feb which is 16 days past ET (28th Jan) which seems to be forever!

Thanks and hello to everyone 

Julie


----------



## Kate0103

Hello lovelies,
Just wanted to wish smiles, angharad71 and x-gill-x good luck tomorrow ... fingers crossed we'll be seeing 3 BFPs on the boards  

How is everyone doing? I'm going around the  

All my aches have finally stopped so now im even more confused .... this cycle is def different.... 
Will be doing another pee stick tomorrow so will let you know - i'm praying its a feint positive ...


----------



## gringo

My 2 eggs made it to 2 (3 cell, grade 1-2) embies. 
Returned home on 29/01/2010

OTD 10/02/2010

All of you ladies are right, the waiting is hard.

smiles

******


----------



## Magic3s

Hello everyone,

I haven’t been here the last couple of days as I felt very down and didn’t want to moan or post negative. WE need positive things around us!  
I hope that February will bring lots and lots of  ! I am going  , I am sitting on the rollercoaster of emotions. One minute I feel certain that it have worked and the next I feel like the end has come already    
I am having quite strong pains around my right ovary (or around that) and I wonder what that means as I don’t normally have cramps/pains prior to AF. It well could be just a side effect of the drugs but I would like to believe that is not. I hope that is our little embryo moving further and further into the womb lining and that what causes the pain. Am I pathetic?? 

Just out of curiosity what type of pregnancy test is everyone using? How do we know how sensitive a test is? Also has anyone gone into an NHS sexual health clinic or seen her GP to have a blood test? I am just thinking that as blood tests are more sensitive (or so I heard) than HPTs I might try and have one before Friday as this waiting is driving me crazy…

I wish everyone good luck who is testing in the morning! Give us some good news girls! I love to read about BFPs, so please do it for me and for the others!    

Babydust to everyone! 

Bimbo


----------



## Guest

It's a BFP!!!!

Thanks all for wishing me good luck. It really helped me bc I wasn't feeling too optimistic.  

I think I might go to my clinic later for a blood test just to check my HcG levels. 
The tests are free and I suppose it will be extra assurance. 

For what it's worth, I had practically no symptoms! My boobs were a little sore but I was told that was a side effect from the Cyclogest.

Here's wishing for more BFPs, and better cycles next time for those that didn't have success this time.


----------



## guider

smiles


----------



## Kate0103

yeahhhhhhh big congrats Smiles - well done hun   Fab news ....

I have woken up to a text from my brother to say his wife had a baby boy this morning - 9.2Ibs so he's a biggy. I'm really happy for them but i'm finding the news a little bitter sweet whilst doing this ivf cycle. Its really hard. What to jump up and down and be over the moon for him, but cant believe my little brother has had a baby before me esp when he never really talked of wanting children. Keep telling myself to stop being so selfish.


----------



## ang122

Hi Everyone

Is anyone doing a natural FET? I have my first scan on Wednesday after AF on 25th Jan. Just wondering if anyone can tell me what to expect. How many scans - how many days after scan will they do ET - is there ANY medication? etc.

Some of you know me from Nov/Dec thread - hello again, hope I am welcome to join you again for my FET. Hope you are all doing OK and are full of positive energy for this lucky February! XX


----------



## Frankie B

Hello ang122

Of course your welcome to join again, I'm sure one of the girls will be along to help you shortly.  Let us know when you get your dates sorted and we will add you to the list.


Frankie B

xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Congratulations smiles xxx


----------



## millie13

Congratulations Smiles   

Kate keep your chin up Hun


----------



## birdey

thanks skybreeze

hope everyone doing ok, this 2ww is so hard.
take care
kirst x


----------



## Lexicana

Congratulations Smiles!!!


----------



## Beanie3

Hello everyone

Hope you managed have lovely weekend  

Congratulations smiles

sending        to you all

well getting typical af pains, but we will see on wednesday but dont think its happened...if not hope af hurrys up so i can get on woth next tx


----------



## Laurs

Hello, please can I be added!

I am PUPO, had a 3dt today!!

2 X 8 cell embies on board, 1 grade 1 and 1 grade 1.5! They said we couldn't have got 2 more perfect embies to put back in so we are over the moon. Had 6 to freeze also, all 8 cells and graded 1-2.

So OTD date on 14th FEB!

Congratulations to all the bfp's and hugs to all the bfn's. Hope to get to know you all soon,

Laurs


----------



## whisks

CONGRATULATIONS smiles    

whisks xx


----------



## fiddlesticks

Welcome to the rollercoaster all our new lovely Ladies  Smile Fantastic News 

It's an awfully long two weeks, why doesn't two weeks normally take so long . I know, not making any sense.

ATM: Day 13 1 DAY until OTD
The Pee stick has been calling me all day  But I made a promise to Hubby and I'm going to keep my promise not to test  Today I am going crazy, really. I'm trying so hard not to think about testing, that the only thing I can think about is testing  HELP!!!!!

I have 4 Tests waiting, 1 clearblue and 3 my Sister gave me. God this is horrible. I am trying very hard not to pull my hair out because this is our final go at treatment. From start of trying conceive to finish it will have been 10 years. I think the thing that will keep me going is the cheeky little Monkey I was fortunate to have after 7 years of trying (see my avatar) I will be very happy and count my blessings to have him with a little mourning through failure to give him a sibling. I wanted a big Family if I found my soul-mate and I did.

Nevermind, it ain't over till the pee stick confirms.  

Wishing everyone lots and lots of babydust. I know there are lots of us testing with a day or two so fingers crossed.


----------



## Magic3s

Hello everyone!

Smiles- congratulations!Fantastic news and a great start to February!   



fiddlesticks said:


> ATM: Day 13 1 DAY until OTD
> The Pee stick has been calling me all day  But I made a promise to Hubby and I'm going to keep my promise not to test  Today I am going crazy, really. I'm trying so hard not to think about testing, that the only thing I can think about is testing  HELP!!!!!




Fiddlesticks - know how you feel. I am only on day 10 of 2 ww but today for some reason I can not think of anything else but to test! 
I know I should not because if it would be positive I would say is still the Ovitrelle (which I had on the 20th Jan) and if it would be negative it would make me feel awful and depressed. 
I need help!   I don't know how am I going to keep myself away from the stick until Thursday or Friday.

I haven't been given an OTD by my clinic, but I had IUI on the 22nd which was a Friday so I just suppose that my test date is Friday. Or could it be Thursday  I don't know when to test; honestly I would like to test now! But I promised to DP too that we will not test early so just have to be strong!

I still got the feeling that it worked.   I have pains down there that I don't normally have before ^AF^ arrives. I believe is our babe/s tugging and pulling down there.    

Bimbo


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

hey y'all,

Congrats on your BFP smiles   Excellent news!

bimbo - our ET was same day as your IUI so OTD is Thursday   have more strength than me and DON'T do it!!!  be strong!!

Just 3 days to go until testing... except I've already done 2 ... couldn't wait cos had a dream last night that i had a BFP and so when i woke up I thought it was a sign... WRONG!     I just wondered if anyone else had tested 4 days early, got a negative but then gone on to get a BFP....

Desperately hoping that someone has ... can't bear the thought of this all having been a waste of energy, stress and emotional drama all for nothing.....

Heeeeeeelp 

Nic xxx


----------



## crystalclaire

book marking best of luck too you all xxx


----------



## fiddlesticks

Bimbo: I never get AF pain but I have having twinges both left and right side but no (well the very tinest bit) of spotting but no other signs. I'm only holding off as it gives me one more day to daysream and hope. If I test early my dreams are shattered early. I did a test 2 days early last cycle and had a positive, then tested on test day and get a negative. I was well and truly at a very low low it was awful to have such a high and then have so far to fall. This helps with my willpower.  We are nearly there, we can do it.     

Hopefull Nic: I have been on this site for years and years   It's always been a tremendous form of support encouragement and information. I can categorically tell you people have had BFN's turn to BFP even when they got a BFN only one day before OTD. That's another reason not to test early:


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Fiddlesticks, just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow and I think you are right to hold off testing, that is what I am going to do too although if it is good news I would love to know now!  Really hope tomorrow you will be posting some good news


----------



## angharad71

Hi Everyone,

It's a cautious BFP here. I'm still bleeding a bit so am not getting excited until that stops.
Went to the clinic who were really positive. They said its not likely to be chemical as I'd tested at the weekend too and that was positive.

Fingers crossed everything will calm down and I'll still be a BFP when I test again later this week.

But for today I am pregnant which is lovely.

Ax


----------



## guider

angharad - a quiet little congratulations, as i don't want to kinx anything, but if the clinic are really positive what more can you ask for


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Angharad - Can understand why you want to be cautious but congratulations and   that the test later in the week will be good news


----------



## fiddlesticks

Pumpkin-Pie 
Thank you. I hope so too. I will definitely post if it's good news. I tend to wallow a bit if it's bad news it takes a while to put myself back together and talk some sense into myself. This time I'm sure it would be the same, just might tale a little longer as it's final   I really would love to post good news   

angharad71 
A positives a positive honey. I bled some in my first pregnancy where they put 2 back and I still had my cheeky little munchkin out of it. So, as long as it light pink, brown and light you should be OK, just take it easy and rest as much as possible.  Enjoy being on   it's a lovely place to be. I imagine it would feel the same to win the Lottery  

Still feeling up and down but that's to be expected.


----------



## birdey

hi ladeies
keep positive and try not to test too early, it is hard and im the worst one i always do loads and very early but it just makes you stress more. i know ill be like it though in week time 
take care kirst x


----------



## angharad71

Hi Everyone, Thanks for the messages. Fingers' crossed... My TWW is now becoming two and a half. Never mind as I keep saying we're still in the game.

Good luck for tomorrow Fiddlesticks.

Well done Whisks on not testing- I gave in and tested Fri, Sat, Sun and today. And then on the way back from the clinic today I went to Boots and stocked up for this week. No will power!

Congratulations Smiles. Fab news. 

A x


----------



## Geanie Bean

Hi,

Very new to this site so dont really know what I'm doing!!!

Just finished our 1st IVF cycle, had 2 eggs put back into me 28th Jan, test due Mon 8th Feb - very nervous!!!


----------



## armi

Welcome Geaniebean. Angharad lovely news lady!! 
[fly]3d2dpt[/fly]


----------



## Claire-ski

Hi,

Going to officially join you lovely ladies as the waiting is killing me.  Had 1 really good quality blast (it had started to hatch prior to transfer, which was good apparently) tranferred on Sat 23rd Jan and my official test day is Friday 5th Feb - eek.
I unfortunately developed OHSS about 7 hours after my ET and ended up spending 3 days in hospital on a drip etc.  My stomach looks a bit bloated still but that could possibly be due to the cycolgest (sp) progesterone pessaries I am on.
I am worried that as my OHSS seems to be tailing off that it means that I am not pregnant.  Don't get me wrong, I don't want the OHSS to return as I felt awful and still don't feel right, but it's there in the back of my head that lack of HSG hormones due to no pregnancy means no OHSS.
At the same time though I am trying to counteract it with salt, and sports drinks that contain electrolytes, so maybe I'm keeping it at bay effectively??

Anyway, I'm going mad waiting until Friday, as I know most of you are on here waiting until your test date.

Congrats to those with a BFP and good luck to everyone testing over the coming days/weeks

xx


----------



## junieb

hi, can you add me to the list of testers please! 11th feb and my treatment is iui x


----------



## Eli1000

Hi Ladies,

Ok i finally have to join this thread properly because my lack of symptoms is bothering me somewhat. I had my day three 7 and 8 cell embies transferred on Fri completely natural FET no drugs whatsoever. Im now 3 days past ET and know my embies should be thinking about implanting anytime soon. Ive read so many stories about ppl getting symptms..cramps etc around this time...followed by many more symptoms who then get BFP's. I feel nothing yet. I know Im impatient..always have been  

So hopefully joining this thread will enable me to share my impatience and some of u can keep me sane.

Anyone else not have any symptoms 3 days past transfer?

Good luck ladies    
El xxx


----------



## Kate0103

hello lovelies
Well i phoned the clinic today and they gave me the wrong test date - instead of testing on sat they said i  can do a blood test on wed!! I really havent been impressed with the clinic this time around - when i went in for Fet they didnt even know what drugs i would be taking - when i said clexane they asked me what strength? I said surely you should know that as its in my notes from last time! Honestly if they could make me put the embie in myself i think they would     
I'm at the London Fertility Centre on Harley St - anyone else there? I've had all my cycles there but for the next i'm thinking of changing clinics - any ideas of top clinics in London?? Its been years since i've tracked the success rates, so any advice would be great.

Sorry but i really think its failed - still getting alot of AF pains, sore boobs etc. Feel so down and teary, thought i was going to cry all day. Anyway still spotting but now its starting to look a bit redder rather than pink so think i'm due to get AF tomorrow. As its a natural cycle i'm due tomorrow anyway so think thats whats gonna happen. Although the pain has been really bad - so something has def happened dont know if it was another biochemical - think i might go for the blood test whatever happens. Pee stick was negative again - did one this morning and one tonight. So i know its not over until its over but i really think it is


----------



## guider

only one more day to go and no need for    yet
doesn't 24 hours seem a long time?


----------



## Lexicana

Hi everyone, it's a BFP for me!  Am absolutely thrilled.  
xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

morning girls havent been on here much but have been lurking 

its a BFP for me !! 

lexicana ~ big congrats hun xx


----------



## birdey

hi ladies
congrats to those who have got their bfp well done and take care you must be on cloud none.

kirst x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone...

Just want send some positive vibes to those testing this week...lets hope we get the BFP's we would love to have


----------



## sandy39

Hi everyone,
To everyone testing this week, positive thoughts and   that you all get  . I think that I will be bowing out of the 2ww today - am bleeding and as much as I try and tell myself it could be implantantion bleeding I just have all my usual symptoms and my AF is due (If I've worked it out right). Am desperately trying to keep positive but am failing.....doesn't help DP is at work and I'm sat alone. Sorry this has turned out to be a me post but I know not one of you will tell me that its ok, just have another cycle if it is a  , which has already been said to me today...gunno stop now before I start to rant...
Sandy xxxxx


----------



## Laurs

Congratulations to all the bfp's today      !

Sandy, never give up hope until the test date     xxxxx

I'm fine today, just very tired. Can someone answer me what day the embryo/embryos are meant to implant, I had a 3dt yesterday?

Have a good day everyone,
Laurs xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

_Hi Laurs

You embies will only start to implant once they have reached blastocysts and beyond... Which should be when your embies are around 6 days old. But implantation can take place from day 6-12 days... So for you any time now by the looks of things.

Just hang in there!

Sandy39 ~    

Guider ~ Good luck for tomorrow sweetie, I have EVERYTHING crossed for you.   

Natalie xxxx _


----------



## angharad71

Hi Everyone,

Sandy- don't despair. You're still in this. I had horrible period pains, spotting then bleeding. But I'm still in the game.It's not over till test date. Have you rung your clinic for a chat? You might need some more progesterone? Take care and don't stress!

Kate- don't give up hope either. 

I do hope it's good news for you both.

Congratulations Lady Hex and Lexicana- lovely news.

Geanie Bean- welcome. This site makesthe TWW go quicker- believe me.

AFM- had a positive when I went for a wee at half four this morning. I'm getting obsessed!


Take care everyone,


A x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Sandy - Sending you  

I had a bit of pinkish discharge last night when I wiped, a tiny bit overnight but then nothing this morning.  Last night was so upset as I thought AF was on her way.  Now I really dont know whats happening if its all over or not.  I feel really   and dont know whether to be positive or to give up.
Test day is tomorrow


----------



## sandy39

Pumpkin-pie   
My test date is Friday, if I don't give up then can you try and hang in there too? Like all the lovely messages of support have stated it ain't over til the dreaded test date.  This is not tough love as I'm   as typing but we have all been through so much to even get this far we can't give up til we reach the end what ever the end result. So am sending you lots of   and   that you test tomorrow and its  . 
Sandy xx


----------



## jeniiffeerr

Skybreeze said:


> Hello and Welcome to your
> New home for February and March 2WW Testers
> 
> Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
> say Hi on the thread and add your test day plus what treatment your having and we'll add you to the list
> 
> Love, luck and babydust
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome
> 
> BillyJean, 2nd Jan, DEIVF,
> lil one, 2nd Jan, IVF,
> Alixip, 4th Jan, ICSI,
> Danica, 6th Jan, IVF/ICSI,
> mom2b1, 12th Jan, Clo,
> HendryHope, 18th Jan, Clo,
> rach_w, 18th Jan, ICSI,
> Jaydee, 20th Jan, ICSI,
> Nikki34, 21st Jan, ICSI,
> MandyM, 21st Jan, Clo,
> Suelo, 22nd Jan, IVF,
> Cesca77, 23rd Jan, IVF,
> PollyD, 25th Jan, IUI,
> princess79, 25th Jan, ICSI,
> Angie2312, 25th Jan, TBC,
> kookoo73, 26th Jan, ICSI,
> Kerrie_1975, 27th Jan, IVF,
> AngelWish, 27th Jan, ICSI,
> Huggy, 27th Jan, IVF
> Moog, 28th Jan, IVF,
> Karenagain, 28th Jan, ICSI,
> welshginge, 28th Jan, DIUI/Clo
> Georginaa, 29th Jan, FET,
> Suru, 29th Jan, ICSI,
> Skybreeze, 30th Jan, IVF,
> whisks, 30th Jan, ICSI,
> smiles_times, 1st Feb, IVF,
> angharad71, 1st Feb, IVF
> x-gill-x, 1st Feb, DEIVF
> fiddlesticks, 2nd Feb, FET
> Ladyhex, 2nd Feb, IVF,
> Lexicana, 2nd Feb, IVF,
> DAWNMC, , IVF
> pumpkin-pie, 3rd Feb, IVF
> guider, 3rd Feb, ICSI
> beanie_1, 3rd Feb, IUI
> lharris_01, 4th Feb, ICSI
> Charlie_girl, 4th Feb, ICSI
> Minnie78, 5th Feb, IVF
> Bimbo, 5th Feb, IUI
> sandy39, 5th Feb, ET
> kikiluvshoes, 5th Feb, IVF
> Minnie78, 5th Feb, IVF
> Claire-ski, 5th Feb,
> Kate0103, 6th Feb, FET
> star888, 6th Feb, ICSI
> Stella100170, 7th Feb, IVF
> Gldon, 7th Feb, ICSI
> roxburghm, 7th Feb, TBC
> Mollieboo, 8th Feb, ICSI
> Geanie Bean, 8th Feb, IVF
> kittykins, , IUI,
> Maryd, 9th Feb, IVF
> rach66, 9th Feb, IVF
> Bribby, 10th Feb, IVF
> birdey, 10th Feb, ET
> christine08, 10th Feb, FET
> armi, 10th Feb, ICSI
> ******, 10th Feb, ICSI
> juggly, 11th Feb, ICSI
> SaSaSee, 11th Feb, IVF
> Eli1000, 11th Feb, FET
> junieb, 11th Feb, IUI
> Jesi74, 12 Feb, TBC
> stardust10, 12th Feb, DIUI
> Jules 1972, 13th Feb, ICSI
> JuJo, 14th Feb, IUI
> Laurs, 14th Feb, ICSI
> millie13, 26th Feb, IUI
> ljs, , FET
> Jeniiffeerr, 11th Feb, IUI
> 
> 
> 
> Much love, Natalie & Frankie xxx​
> We will to be updating the list over the next few days and will be removing people from early January so if anyone would like adding, editing etc to the list then please let us know!!
> Each post on this thread will be modified with a green tick on the top left corner by myself or Frankie B.


----------



## jeniiffeerr

Hey, I currently on 2WW through IUI And my big test date 11Feb.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Sandy - Thanks     I thought it was bad enough having to wait until tomorrow to test but you have even longer,   that the time will go quickly for you and that the bleeding will stop.  Lets stay positive together and get through this


----------



## purplepassion

Hi everyone, i'm in that dreaded 2ww time again - 2nd time of ICSI - finding it harder this time as i had a BFN last time - feeling a bit negative so i dont get my hopes up i suppose!
Test date 12th Feb,  10 days to go, OMG - is it really that long? feels like forever since i had ET and it was only last friday - this thing sends you doolally!!!
Congrats to all the BFP and fingers crossed to all those testing this week.
Big hugs xxx


----------



## mightymouse2

Hello Everyone, 
This is my very first time on here! This site is so helpful and has been a lifesaver. Could you please add me to your list?
My treatment date was 30/1/10. IVF and my test date is 12/2/10
Thank you so much. Wishing everyone the very best of luck!
xxx


----------



## guider

Lexicana -  

Ladyhex -  

Sandy --  i’m soo sorry that you are at home alone, when is DH back
I could say – hope it’s implantation, but sometimes you just know how you feel, so just incase   
But sending so many       
Hope DH is there soon to give you a real hug

Laurs – i think i saw somewhere that they implant day 5-6 ish, but can’t remember where i saw it so don’t promise it is right

Angharad – how many tests have you done now?

Pumpkin-pie -  it’s so easy for everyone to tell you to relax and take things easy, it will all be fine, but this all messes with our heads soo much doesn’t it
 for tomorrow

jeniiffeerr 







AFM
Well i think this means i’ve made it without needing anyone to send out  it’s now near enough 3pm on Tuesday and OTD is tomorrow so not long to go.
I’ve been and bought a clearblue digital test as i wanted something nice and simple as well as the hospital one incase i have a real mad moment and can’t work out what it says
It probably sounds stupid but i am scared now,
Last cycle i had been bleeding a few days by now and it didn’t look good, i had gone beyond spotting, i hadn’t had any symptoms of any sort
So i suppose it sounds good that things are different, no bleeding, plenty of other symptoms, (.)(.) AF feelings etc, but for some stupid reason i feel petrified, and now just seem to want to burst into tears over nothing at all, i don’t need to even see anything on tv (or anything similar) i just suddenly think about what tomorrow means and how much we have been through to get here
So keeping     

Hope tomorrow i will be here telling you all my good news


----------



## Lexicana

Guider, I know how you feel, I was the same yesterday and was feeling apprehensive about it all weekend as well.  I'm surprised I managed to sleep last night.  But by the time I tested, I was less scared, maybe because it was first thing in the morning and I was tired.  

Congrats to you Ladyhex!  

I'm a bit annoyed as my GP won't prescribe me cyclogest pessaries for the next two months and my clinic is doing a trial on them on whether they are effective in preventing miscarrage, but apparently I'm not eligible as I did a short protocol.  Would feel better if I was on them as I've had a MMC before... But anyhow, will try and forget about all that and just be positive.


----------



## guider

lexicana - would your GP write you a private prescription for them instead
with a private prescription it doesn't come out of their budget at all as you will have to pay the complete cost of the drugs yourself
might be worth asking


----------



## Lexicana

Guider, no I don't think that was the issue, he was quite a young and inexperienced GP and had not prescribed it before so wasn't comfortable doing so.  Maybe if I'd have got the older one he would have gone for it.


----------



## sandy39

Hi,
Lexicana - I think you should try again with a different GP at yr practice, it's not yr problem he is not comfortable doing it - I can only go on my experience but both my Dr and Fertility clinic have both said I need to continue my progesterone until at least 12weeks if I get pregnant as I have miscarried before. Sorry if I sound bossy its just there are enough what ifs when you lose a baby....dn't want you to be in that situation now u have yr wonderful .
Sandy xx


----------



## Laurs

Good luck for all the ladies testing tomorrow!  

If it helps anyone, I had no symptoms for either 2ww and no implantation bleeding/discharge whatsover and still got bfp's. I think what we have to remember that most people who conceive naturally don't know they are pregnant until their period is late and so they aren't on the drugs we are on either, which sadly can be the same symptoms as pregnancy - how unfair!

Question - I'm trying to eat healthy but really fancy a chinese takeaway, what do you think, bad idea?? xx


----------



## SamJ

Hi

Tx Clomid - OTD 16.2.10

thanks

sam


----------



## daisy70

Hi, I am on 2WW, had IVF, test date is 13th feb.
Congratulations to all the BFP ladies!!


----------



## Charlie_girl

Morning Ladies,

A wonderful BFP for me  Can't quite believe it. 

I had such an awful weekend, my cat that we got when we lost our little boy in August went in for his castration at the vets on Friday and died under the aneasthetic. He was only 7 months old and everything to me   Its been just awful, such a shock.

Sending everybody lots of   and  

Charlie x


----------



## purplepassion

Morning Charlie
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
Fingers, toes and everything crossed for you for some peace and happiness now after a crap weekend!
sending love and positive vibes
Wendy


----------



## millie13

CONGRATULATIONS Charlie   

Sorry to hear about your precious Cat, I know how that feels  

I'm rooting for you ladies testing today, come on BFP's


----------



## Dita

Morning ladies, hope you dont mind me joining you.  I had my FET on Sunday, test date is 14th of February, this is my 3rd 2ww, and I always new I wasnt pregnant, and it hadnt worked, but this time its totally different.

I feel pregnant     didnt have this on the last tx's, I always new it hadnt worked, I never felt pregnant, and its scaring the hell out of me!!!!!!    I know that I am going to wake up on a morning with that empty feeling, probably tomorrow as its always been on the 4th day in the past, but to be honest, Im really enjoying this feeling, despite it being scary...think Im going mad       

Think Im finding it so scary cuz, when I was pregnant with my children, I knew straight away that I was pregnant, even before the test, so feeling like this now, makes me worry that Im getting my hopes up.  Iv got no signs at all, no sore boobs, no bleed, I do have af type pains but thats it.  Oh and Iv been feeling sick since yesterday, but think thats cuz I ate something dodgy from the fridge lol.

Oh hell, maybe I should just relax and enjoy how I am feeling until I wake up with that empty, not pregnant feeling, or until I do the test, which Im planning on doing Saturday, I know its early, but if Im still feeling like this, I want to test.  

Sorry for the rant girls, but I know you all totally understand how I am feeling and understand, plus I have no one else I can talk too, dp is in afganistan at the moment and not back until the end of April.....wouldnt it be lovely if my body is being honest with me and I am pregnant, what a lovely welcome home pressie for him


----------



## nikki0703

congratulations to all the BFPs i hope im one of the lucky ones in the next few months!!!!!


----------



## Beanie3

Congratulations charlie   

Sadly BFN for me, just hope af arrives soon start tx again....

sending     to everyone else testing this week xx


----------



## Gldon

So sorry for your bfn beanie_1.  

Congratulations  charlie  

   to the rest of you


----------



## Guest

Beanie - Really sorry to hear about your BFN  It never gets easier, does it?

Ladyhex - Great news on your BFP. 

Lexicana - Congrats on your BFP.   Re Cyclogest - I agree w guider & sandy39. Try try try to get hold of some any way you can. They're not super expensive.

Charlie_girl - Also big congrats on your BFP.   Devastating news re kitty tho  It's so cruel.

Eli1000 - re no symptoms or feelings. I had none and from what I've read it's normal not to feel anything until week 5 of the pregnancy, i.e. a week plus past yr OTD.

Angharad71 - hope it's still BFP?  

AFM: I'm now obsessing about my 6w scan.   I definitely have a feeling that something is happening in my belly, though it's very subtle. And my boobs are getting a little more sore. Apart from that no big changes. I spent yesterday paranoid worried that I wasn't pregnant, but then decided to let it be. And my clinic talked me out of going in for a blood test. The ultrasonographer (sp?) in particular said it would just worry me further since the HcG levels can fluctuate as they rise. Oh but for iPhone/iPod touch users: the iPregnancy app - the one created by the doctor - is actually super helpful and helps explains what happens each week.

OK fingers crossed for all of upcoming testers...

Smiles


----------



## guider




----------



## Guest

Guider - WOOHOOO! Congrats!


----------



## Gldon

Congratulations Guider  

Also congrats for all the recent bfp's


----------



## millie13

CONGRATULATIONS Guider


----------



## Beanie3

Congratulations Guider


----------



## jarjj

Just sending HUGE congratulations to Guider and Charlie

 


Joanne


xx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

congratulations guider and charlie and Lexicana      and anyone else with a BFP


sorry for anyone who has got a bfn         

I just dont know what to feel today - have been positive until last night but dont feel so much anymore as the negative gremlins are creeping in - am 11 dp 2 dt today. since ec my boobies were sore but are now easing ive had lower tummy cramps mildly since et but last night they were more uncomfortable - I just hope it is embie making a nest and settling in     

can I ask a favour (as I am symptom spotting) would any of you lucky BFP ladies put down ur symptoms during 2ww - I hate the waiting to test and my clinic has a longer OTD (day 1 so I have till monday to wait yet     and am too scared to test early as yet.


----------



## purplepassion

CONGRATS guider!!!
enjoy it and take good care of yourself and the precious cargo.
xxxx


----------



## mightymouse2

Congratulations Guider and Charlie!! How wonderful! 
Mollieboo,
I know exactly how you feel. I have 9 days more to go before I test and I am starting to feel less positive.
I was as bright as a button up until now. I too keep checking my boobs etc, and totally understand that sinking feeling. Don't give up hope. These symptoms (or lack of) don't always mean it's a BFN. I have everything crossed for you. You deserve to treat yourself so think of something you would love to do and just do it!  Thinking of you and sending you a big hug! 
Mightymouse xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

_Tp Charlie and Guider! Have a very healthy pregnancy!!!

Mollie.. Oh hun, its horrible sympton spotting in the 2ww. But we all did it.. This time I was panicing that I wasnt getting AF pains.
Hope this help, when I got a BFP last year.. My 2ww went like this...

Hot flushes
Night sweats
Sore (.Y.) at the beginning of the 2ww, then they went around 10dpEC. They didnt get sore again until 6 weeks. 
1 dizzy spell while walking
Serious AF pains, like AF had arrived. I had to take paracetomol a few times.
More AF pains.. Well I say AF but it was worse.. Almost like a contraction. 
Bad PMT
Lots of CM at the end of the 2ww.
Went off food.

That was just me, but everyone is different. This 2ww I had none of them 'symptons' as you know I got a BFN.

Good luck
Natalie xxx _


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

nat - sorry again for ur bfn hun xxx      huge thankyou for putting ur bfp symptoms for me very helpful and exactly how I feel, the boobies arent so sore as they were during stimms and early 2ww but they are still tender and lumpy inside (heavy) the af pains are the ones fooling me as they arent as bad as af, they are a cross between ovary pains and poo pains (tmi) very weird but they were stronger last night and made me feel very hot everywhere? sorry again for ur bfn - I wish it could have been different for you


----------



## x-gill-x

Hi Everyone

Its a   for me  

Gill x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Gill

sending you


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

Gill - sorry


----------



## purplepassion

hi Mollieboo 
just read your post - I am there too! ET last Friday, feeling funny - achy tummy as AF but not quite, you described in perfectly!!!
Had a major hot flush last night, my cousin who was visiting found it hilarious as i am the original snow queen - always cold!!!
also got a sore throat - well not sore but achy like when you have a lump in your throat before crying!!!
God i sound weird!!!
Had no symptoms last time and had BFN.
Getting quite confused with what it all means!  

anyway, im gonna shut up now!!!
sending   and    to you and all 2ww
xxxx


----------



## millie13

Gill sorry


----------



## Laurs

Gill and Beanie - hugs to you both, very sorry     xxx

Charlie and guider - congratulations!!!xxx

Mollie - had 2 bfp's and no symptoms except for the tummy pains we all have. Don't ever know if they r down to what are bodies have gone through, the drugs we are on, pregnancy My 2nd ICSI 2ww I got 1 evening where i had heartburn, never have heartburn ( only when I was in 2nd trimester with DD) so knew then I might be pregnant. Apart from that I had nothing. Most women who conceive naturally don't know until they miss their period do they? But we all panic and worry over ever little symptom and who can blame us, after what we go through to try to conceive! 
Hope this makes you feel a little better, Oh and I had no spotting/discharge whatsoever with either during the 2ww! xxx

Well i'm just resting today, which i'm getting quite bored with but i'm doing whatever it takes! xxx


----------



## Lexicana

Congrats to Guider and Charlie
Gill so sorry you got a BFN, big hugs to you and take care

Mollie, in the last few days up to BFP I had lower abdominal pain in the mornings, but it felt more like an indigestion or trapped wind thing, which I thought was down to the cycolgest.  It wasn't like period pain.  Also slightly sore boobs at the sides, and lumpiness.  And I had a strange symptom about a week before - my belly was burning hot, especially on the left side.  

Hope this helps,
Denise
xxx


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

Hey folks,

Lexicana, Guider & Charlie - WOOOHOOOOO!  Congratulations!

Gill, so sorry for you hon!  I hope AF arrives really quickly so you can get on with next tx

afm, got those tummy pains but no bleeding,  sore (.)(.) seem to have changed from being all over to being just at the sides.  I don't fancy tea anymore despite being the girl that drank a cup first thing in the morning without fail, felt a little nauseous this morning and yesterday morning.... and yet I daren't get my hopes up.  I just daren't believe it could be true and keep telling myself I'm creating these feelings because I want them so much!  But less than 24 hrs to the blood test now... shall be knocking on the clinic's door at 8:15 to get it done.

This is quite honestly the most upsetting thing i've ever done in my life.  One minute I'm high,  the next I have doubts and am sub-floor level.... I've actually got to the point of being fairly numb... it seems the safest place to be.

Hope those embies are there, happy & growing .....           

Good luck to everyone else,     

Nic xxx


----------



## Jesi74

Nic - Keeping fingers crossed for you - The time just can't seem to go quick enough 
Congrats to all those  &  to  for next time

I don't know how to keep distracted until next Friday - Sending *BIG*  &  to everybody whose having to sit on their hands to stop themselves from testing 
x x x


----------



## Minnie78

Congrats to all the bfp's let's hope they continue coming, big hugs to those who got bfn's hope you can start tx soon.

Good luck tommorow nic, I had et on 21st jan & otd is sat 6th, have to wait a bit longer then you, I plan to test on Friday,  please let it be a bfp.
I still have no symtoms & there is no sign telling me that af is on the way, so really don't know what I should be thinking, DH & both set of parents are SO POSITIVE it will work, I'm so scared really...
Do u think if I tested tommorow i would get an accurate result.?


----------



## pumpkin-pie

BFN for me


----------



## Jo82

Hi ya....

Could you add me to the list. Natural fet 2 embies both 8 cell transferred on day 3 on 1st feb. Otd: 15th feb but due af before then I think ov'ed around the weds so af due from 10th feb.

No more ice babies left and no more funded treatment so it'll be a while waiting to save if it's a bfn.

Good luck everyone     xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Pumkin-pie     Hun...


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

pumpkinpie - so sorry hun


----------



## x-gill-x

Thanks for all you messages, I have stoped taking my progynova and utrogestan so hopefully my AF will come soon and we can go again!

Punmpkin pie, I'm so sorry  

Gill x


----------



## Charlie_girl

Pumpkinpie, Skybreeze, Gill & Beanie    

Huge congrats to anyone with a BFP 

My symptoms on 2ww have been...

Hot flushes - especially at night.
Tired! So, so tired!
Feeling faint/dizzy a lot of the time - especially when I walk up the stairs
Tummy cramps, varying in severity and position.
Slightly sick feeling - especially if I haven't eaten 
Lots of CM, quite watery (sorry if tmi!)

Only started feeling most of these on Sat, 9dpo. The tiredness & hot flushes I had all the time, think its the Cyclogest! However, with my first BFP I had sore (.Y.) and this time they don't hurt at all. I was very naughty and did a test on Sun (really feint line, almost not there) Mon, Tues and today   
Line got progressively darker each morning and this morning was quite dark. Used first Response early testers. Got a clearblue digital for tomorrows test 

Charlie x


----------



## millie13

Sorry Pumpkinpie


----------



## Magic3s

Hello everyone,

Congratulations to the lucky girls who have BFP and hugs and kisses to those who were not so lucky this time! 
I enjoy reading your posts so much! Is unbelievable how much is happening in one single day! I just wish there would be more BFPs, I think all of us would deserve it and I am sure that we will all get it, is just a matter of time!
Be strong girls and don’t give up!

AFM: I don’t really feel anything; I am still very positive and believe that it worked.    Only thing is that I am terrified of testing and I feel opposite to many of you. I am a LATE tester!  I think my OTD should be on Friday as I was inseminated on Friday, but we pushed it out to Saturday and now I am seriously considering not to test until Monday. Am I  ? I am just scared and I want this dream to live for as long as it can…If AF arrives in the meantime we will know that it hasn’t worked anyway…
Anyone else has similar feelings?

Bimbo


----------



## Gldon

Sorry for your bfn's Gill and PumpkinPie


----------



## Minnie78

Charlie, I'm I right to believe you had et on the 26th & have tested today to show your BFP, 
is that when you where told to test, so many ladies given different dates.
I do have 1 test at home but not sure what brand it is, I need too get a digital one will do so tommorow, it's such a weird feeling one min I want too test the other I'm thinking no I can't yet...,
I have a really bloated belly & that is it at the moment, I'm going too the loo alot but that's because I'm drinking 2lts of water a day...

If only I had a crystal ball!!!


----------



## Minnie78

Bimbo, I know exactly how you feel I had 3 failed iui's & each time I did NOT test, I was just so scared, & I knew af was about to turn up, I feel slightyly more confident with ivf, & I want to test early, it's very strange, plus I'm on more drugs this time which I what is delaying the af.
I will probs test on Friday, been told to re test on Monday then phone hospital.


----------



## angharad71

Oh Beanie, Gill and Pumpkin Pie- I am so sorry. Just look after yourselves. Do whatever makes you feel ok and don't lose heart. 

Guider and Charile- congratulations.

AFM tested again at about 4 this morning- still positive. Doing one more test tomorrow then think I will accept the fact that we have been very, very lucky.

Take care everyone,

Ax


----------



## Charlie_girl

Minnie78 said:


> Charlie, I'm I right to believe you had et on the 26th & have tested today to show your BFP,
> is that when you where told to test, so many ladies given different dates.


Minnie, I was told by my clinic to test tommorow ( I know...   ) which would be 14dpo, when AF should be due. I had 5day ET on 26/01.

I think every clinic has its own policy on when to test - realisticly they can't tell you to test until AF is due/late. I believe HcG levels vary as implantation is not always on the same day. I think I read it can happen anytime from 5-12dpo and it takes at least a couple of days for HcG to show up on even the most sensitive hpts.

Wishing you lots of luck  

Charlie x


----------



## RoueyT

hiya i know i wasnt added to the board as i was sure i was negative but have had 3 faint positives today!!!!

!!!!

goodluck to all testing, i am CD33 today following a clomid cycle. i've tested since day 29 all negative until this morning!!!

xx


----------



## Charlie_girl

Congratulations RoueyT   

Charlie x


----------



## guider

rouey  and welcome to the thread


----------



## Laurs

I always have a mix of emotions when I read the 2ww threads, one minute someone has a bfp and its great, but then someone has a bfn and its really sad!
I can't keep up with everyone on these threads, there seems to be so many people on here but congratulations to all the bfp's!   
and hugs and love to all the bfn's   

I'm only 2 days after my 3dt and I'm dizzy, very tired and having cramping pains in my sides and lower groin - all symptoms I've read of the medication i'm on and know it's way too early to be experiencing any symptoms anyway but makes you realise what this treatment pust your body  through!

Good luck all the girlies testing tomorrow!!! Don't expect you will sleep soundly but hope you get some rest xxx


----------



## ang122

Hi Ladies

CONGRATULATIONS to BFP's!   to BFN

I have been for my 10 day natural FET scan today. Still very early, I have to go again on Monday for another scan, My lining is still thin and the biggest follie is only 10mm so hopefully by Monday I will be ready!

I am a bit nervous that I will have ovulated by then, but they must know what they are doing! 

Hope everyone is OK xx


----------



## tropifruiti

hi lasses
just wanted to say that i feel totally reassured by Laurs post - i have also had all of those symptoms and am also only on day 2 after 3dt. thought it was just me.


----------



## armi

[fly]4dp2dt[/fly]
I also have random symptoms. Loads and loads of CM, I thought it was my progesterone and then I realised I hadn't taken any toda.
So sorry to all the people with BFN , and the rest of us just need to wat and see. It is so weird the mixed feelings about the 2ww.


----------



## Jo82

I am also symptom spotting   

I was ok until I had twinges this afternoon, then at work tonight I felt really warm, bit quesey and dizzy. Apparently I looked like s**t. A friend at work who knows and has several children her self seems to think this is a good sign. My embies are 5 days old. 

   it's a good sign    

Re-read my old 2ww post on another board from last time and I had tiredness, nausea and sore boobs from around 5 dpo until a few days before AF / BFN.

Thanks for adding me skybreeze.

Hugs to pumpkin pie and all those with BFN's.

Congratulations to those with BFP's xxx


----------



## gerryberry

Hi

Can you add me with test date of 17th Feb (ivf) ?

Thanks


----------



## Minnie78

Hi ladies, I had the worst nights sleep ever, basically when I went for my last wee last night I had very light pink blood on the tissue.  I was soooo scared af was on it's way, this morning I have wiped & nothing there...
Could this be late implantation ofd is sat, it's driving me mental!
I have read it could be spotting or start of af, but usually af would have started by now, on usual cycles I get dark red blood when I wipe & af starts by the morning?
So confused, anybody else experince this so close to test date.


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

My cycle is over as I started bleeding last night and in full flow today - I had all the symptoms and even felt pregnant but it wasnt to be


----------



## Jules 1972

*Mollieboo* Really sorry to hear this . Juliexxx


----------



## millie13

So sorry Mollieboo


----------



## mightymouse2

Hi Mollieboo,
I am so so sorry hun  
Take care 
Mightymouse xx


----------



## swallowtail

Hello all    Hope it's okay to come and join you all on your  

Firstly, congrats to the BFPs I have seen. Sorry to read the BFNs  .

Please can I ask advice about my    'symptoms'. Our IVF got cancelled before EC as I only produced two follies, they converted us to IUI but we don't know if either follie contained an egg, we are hoping so. Anway, on day 5 past IUI I had minor Af type cramps, then 6dpiui they felt much stronger and pretty much like AF was coming but it's surely far too early for her? Today is 7dpiui and the cramps are not as strong (yet?) but I have decided to take the day off work as I am very tired and thought I may as well to give us our best shot. Part of me wants to believe it's implantation cramping but then could it just be the progesterone suppositories (am on 400mg)? I know it could be early AF cramps but I'm trying not to think negative things!

Did any of you get cramping this early and what did it end up being? Thanks in advance - Kate xx


----------



## Laurs

Morning everyone,
MollieBoo - I know exactly how you're feeling, experienced this last Summer and it's horrible hun! The pain does ease with time I promise, look to your future tx and take a little time to get yourself better. I know what i'm writing won't make you feel any better but I'm thinking of you xxx

Tropifruit - I see we are at the same stage, when is your OTD? x

Kate - From doing this treatment three times, ladies seem to get pains and get a bfn or bfp, it's so difficult to tell x

Does anyone when they stand up too quick get a sharp pain that lasts a few seconds in one of their sides? and get that dizzy feeling like when you get up too quick? I know its very early still but got these symptoms last time and got a bfp! Clinging on to any bit of positivity I can, still very calm, this is bound to change as time goes on! In a sort of "numb state", don't want to get excited and don't want to feel deflated and down that it hasn't worked so i'm staying in the middle for now! I suppose i'm trying to protect myself!

Watching yet more TV! Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## juggly

So sorry it didn't work for you this time Mollieboo, stay strong and determined for next time  

So Sorry too for all the other ladies who also didn't get what they want this time   and so many congrats to those who made it  

This 2ww is killing me.  I thought I would be able to handle it but I have had a migraine for the last 4 days as one minute I think I  have positive symptoms and then the next I think I have negative symptoms and my poor head can't handle all the stress and pressure so God knows how much stress hormones it's firing off round the body which can't be good.  Think I'll download a hypnotherapy cd to try and relax seeing as we can't have hot baths!

My OTD is the 11th so one week down and one to go.  Gonna try and resist testing early.  Please AF stay away!!  Good luck to all who are testing this week


----------



## Magic3s

hello everyone,
I know i said we are not testing until saturday but did a first respond this morning (cd 27, 13dpo) and is BFN.
We are both devastated and i am in tears all day.I am so sad i can not even discribe it with words. 
Take care everyone I hope others will have more luck and will get BFP!
Bimbo


----------



## millie13

Awwwww Bimbo I'm so sorry


----------



## Minnie78

Bimbo, don't give up yet, test day is not until tommrow, & you have no af yet, could still be a chance.


----------



## angharad71

Fingers' crossed for you Bimbo. Just chill out tonight and try not to stress.
So sorry Mollieboo.

AFM tested again this morning, clinic said to today if I wasstill doubtful. Positive! So there we are, it's official. Not going to test again unless I think something's changed.

Taking it really easy though as still spotting and cramping.

Good luck ladies.

Ax


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

Despite wishing and praying, unfortunately AF has arrived today..... evil witch even arrived after I'd driven to clinic for the OTD blood test.  I guess I know what the answer will be when they call later!!!

I can't believe how sad I feel... I feel like I let down my DP & those two embies that were put back..

and I was so excited at the prospect of twins..

Congrats for your result Angharad!!!!  You stay away from those pee sticks now!!
Bimbo ... keeping everything crossed for you... it ain't over till the fat lady sings!!


Best of luck to the rest of you!  Hope you get your BFPs!!!   

Nic xx


----------



## angharad71

Nic, you've not let anyone down. Don't say that. What we all go through is s**t. And it takes so much energy to keep going. I really hope the clinic catch you by suprise with good news. But if not take it easy and look after yourself. And don't lose hope!

Ax


----------



## armi

Mollieboo and Bimbo   . hopeful nic  
As for the rest of the symptom spotters there is NO definative symptoms. Just keep praying. 
[fly]5dp2dt[/fly]


----------



## Jo82

So sorry mollieboo, nic and Bimbo  

charlie...I've had the light-headedness last night as well. Like the feeling you get when you get up
too fast or your really hungry and your blood sugars drop. Neither of those would explain why I felt it as I was very full still from good sized meal and was already up right!     it's a positive sign. 

A...congratulations!!!

Kate...I've had twinges since last night since the embies were 5 days old.    
it can be a great sign. 

Laurs...fingers crossed it's a good sign for us both!

Good luck everyone if I have missed anyone!!!

Would anyone mind blowing me some bubbles so they end in 3!!! I don't know how that will help but anything to help would be great   xxx


----------



## millie13

There you go Jo, bubbles blown lol


----------



## Jo82

Thank you chick   it feeds the obsessional side of my personality lol  xxx


----------



## tropifruiti

Laurs - when did you have your Et? i always thought it was 2 weeks after this date but they have said the 12th - i amgoingto query it i think. Anyway off to Edinburgh next weekend so might wait til the mon when i get back.

  to everyone who needs one


----------



## sandy39

Hi,
Well its a   for me - journey over -. I had bleeding earlier in the week but it eased off and after the first day wasn't anything like my period so the hope was still there. After listening to my DP crying downstairs as he didn't want to upset me futher it makes me think can we go through this again... but I know we will. Just want to thank everyone for the support they give and I am   that Claire-ski gets a   today - coz something gud has to happen. Good luck to all you about to test. xx
sandy xxx


----------



## birdey

Sandy I'm so sorry this is so hard please take care of ure selves x


----------



## Claire-ski

Sandy, as I said on the Dec/Jan thread, I am so sorry to hear that.  It's just so unfair.
I hope that you and your husband start to feel better as the days/weeks go on, but I know that those words probably sound a bit hollow.

Feeling slightly guilty typing this as I wish that everyone could get a BFP, but I did get my BFP this morning - 13 days after embryo transfer of a 5 day blast.

I am in a state of shock and although I'm trying to concentrate at work I can't as I never thought that I would see 2 lines on a pregnancy test.

Thank you all for your kind wishes.

xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi Skybreeze
not sure if I'm doing this right, but could you please add me to the list of people testing in Feb?  

I'm due to test 15th Feb after having an FET.

Good luck and lots of   to all.

Moo


----------



## Laurs

Congratulations to the bfp today!   

For the bfn's ladies, all the love in the world to you, look after yourselves and DH/P     xxx

Hi Tropifruiti - ET was on Monday 1st Feb, had a 3 day transfer. I test 13 days after. All clinics are different hun so don't worry. Did you have a 3 day transfer too? xxx

Jo - Bubbles blown hun xxx  

Well I've woken up negative, clearly been too sane so far on the beginning of the 2ww! Its really hit me today, still feel tired but not a lot else really. I really should listen to my own advice I give out!!! To think I have 9 days to get through!!!!! x


----------



## ourjay

Hiya Ladies

just home from ET, they don't let you stay on the bed to long!!!

First time for us,it's going to be a long 2ww 

L x


----------



## Jesi74

Congratulations to all those who got the results they needed & much love & hugs to those who're disappointed - There's always next time  

1 week of waiting done - 1 more to go Back to work on Tuesday not looking forward to it at all  

Love & Hope J


----------



## Jo82

Feeling really negative today. Just feel tearful and doubtful. I don't feel any different. Not even sure I'm meant to. My positive mental attitude had done a bunk on me. Just really want this to have worked     my embie(s) are getting snugled in. 

Why is this so hard

L...congratulations on being pupo. When is your test date?  How many did you have transferred?

Sandy...   really sorry chick.

Claire...congratulations.

Laurs...  for     And thanks for the bubbles.

Tropifruiti...when do are you meant to test? Gosh don't know how you can wait past the otd

moo...fingers crossed. We share the same test date. When was your et? How many did you have put back? 

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## kateharts

hi everyone

been on here reading but first time posting.

First time on IVF and I am lost! I have PCOS and hubby is fine. We had 12 eggs at EC and 8 embryos, which incresed to 10 when we went for ET day 3.

Had my little guy put back in and on the cyclogest pesseries.

Constantly bloated and dont think i have any symptoms ? I rarely get AF so HPT will be first indicator if its worked or not.

I have to do test after 13 days which is 17th Feb.

I was told I dont get to know if any suitable for freezing for a couple of weeks, anyone else told this?

Wish I had some symptoms, anything to hold onto!
Good Luck everyone!!!


----------



## kateharts

p.s - sorry i waffled on so much i didnt ask what i wanted!

I have been using the pessaries and i am so paranoid that im doing it wrong. I am using them front way as the other was so painful! I lie down for 30 mins afterwards but i always feel like bits are coming out everytime i go the loo and im worried i am doing it wrong? 

Any thought? x


----------



## Jo82

Hey Kate....congratulations on your et. Pesseries...you can't really do them
wrong and unfortunity gravity takes effect...what goes up, must come down lol
it's gross I know. I tend to wear a pantyliner to catch the excess. If you can manage it, puttin them up the back is less messy. Unless you get sudden wind too soon after   oh the things we go through!!! The progestrone makes you bloated so it's sounds like they are taking effect. I
got really constipated on them last time but this time I'm making sure I eat lots of high fibre foods. It was so painful last time. 

As for the freezing...I thought you found out sooner as the lastest they can be frozen is blastocyst stage so day 5/6. Ours were frozen on day 1 and we found out on the day. Seems a little strange...maybe worth asking why. After all they are your embies xxx


----------



## Frankie B

Just to let you know that Skybreeze is on hiatus for a short while, so please post on here or pm me if you need anything until she is back.

All you ladies who have had their BFP's congratulations!! The following thread may be of interest... 'Bun in the Oven'~ CLICK HERE

All you ladies who were unlucky this time, hang in there  you may find the following threads helpful...Negative cycle board~ CLICK HERE and Inbetween treatment ~ CLICK HERE

Frankie B

xxxxxxxx


----------



## kateharts

Thanks for the reply! Nice to know i am doing it right!

I will phone clinic and ask - would be nice to know I have a plan b if its not good news on the 17th! 

x x


----------



## Jo82

Good luck Kate     for us all     xxx


----------



## Minnie78

Today is test day day, & it's a BFP, I was shaking when I did the test, was so relieved too the pregnant 1-2 weeks, thank you god for listening to my prayers. 
Good luck to everybody else testing.


----------



## jarjj

Many congratulations. Xx


----------



## Claire223

Good morning Ladies,

Please may I join you  x x x 

I'm having my ET this morning.... 

Hope you are all well...

Congratulations to those of you with   

Big hugs to those of you with a  

and lots and lots of positive stick vibes for those who r waiting x x x x      

Claire x x x


----------



## Jo82

Minine....congratulations!!! Excellent to see some good news. Can I ask...do you feel any different, any symptoms etc?

Claire...good luck for et this morning! Hope all goes smoothly xxx


----------



## juggly

Fantastic news Minnie, congratulations!  What were your symptoms?  I've got 5 days to OTD and now don't feel much. x


----------



## armi

juggly I don't think I feel anything much either.


----------



## juggly

Stay positive.  DP says as long as its not AF pains then that's good.  Although I've read that those are the same symptoms for PF.  It's such a minefield isn't it!  Stay busy and flood your body with nice relaxed positive vibes


----------



## armi

On a natural cycle it would be way to early for AF type pains but with a medicated cycle will we bleed 14 days after ov


----------



## Minnie78

Ladies, I had no symtoms at all, I was so concerned about this, as everybody seemed to be getting something, I'm bloated but that's cos of the pessarries.
On weds which was 4 days before test day I started spotting this scared the hell out of me as I knew nothing about implantation bleeding.  This bleed was so different to af though no cramps, very little spots on the pad & only appeared when I wiped.  Thurs morns woke up again not much on the pad  just light pink when I wiped, I googled like crazy, I was a reassured when I noticed there are women who get this bleed close to af. Friday I did a test & a clear line appeared, & this morns clear digital has confirmed it.

So ladies please don't lose hope, symtoms or no symtoms can get you the bfp.
At the moment I have lost my appetite, & have a sicky feeling in my throat, but apart from that I feel normal, I really hope this post helps you 

Wishing you all lots & lots of luck.


----------



## Gldon

Congratulations Minnie!!!! Thats fantastic news   

Your story also gives me hope as I've had the same with spotting since weds and testing tomorrow. Thanks for making me feel


----------



## kateharts

That is excellent news minnie!!!

Feeling low toay cos i dont have any symptoms and I convincing myself daily that im not lucky enough for it to work first time!!

Nice to read some good news!!

Put your feet up and enjoy Minnie! x


----------



## Claire223

Afternoon ladies.......

I'll do personal in a little while.........

2 top grade embies put back....... (any advice from after ET??) sadly my 3rd embie didn't make it to day three....

x x x x x x x

OTD 22nd Feb x x


----------



## jacqui.g

Hi is it possible to join this thread?
1st time posting, but have been reading many of the posts for some time now.

Had a FET yesterday (medicated), and had 2 lovely 7 cell 3day embies put back. So I pray it works. This is my 2nd 2ww, so let the craziness begin. OTD is 19th Feb

Jacks


----------



## Laurs

Congratulations Minnie, look after yourself now and good luck for the 1st scan! xxx

Hello to all the new ladies, welcome to our crazy and stressful World!!! xxx

Well DH back to work today till midnight! So ET was on Monday and am having to cope with my 17 month old daughter on my own, won't be easy! So a little worried about that as trying to rest up as much as possible. Very tired and crampy feeling when I get up/move about in sides and groin. Not too different from last 2ww's and got 2 x bfp's so hoping it's good signs     ! In my previous 2ww's its been a positive sign to get pains/cramps etc so please don't worry, it doesn't always mean AF is on route,  maybe just your body naturally and slowly adjusting to having a baby/babies! Still feeling negative also, think that's completely normal though! xxx

Have a good weekend everyone,
Laursxxx


----------



## Nicola01

Hi,

This is my first time on IVF and so far its gone better than the docs thought it would.. 2 embies popped back in... but this waiting is the hardest thing ever !! How do you all do this.. how do you get thru everyday wondering.

I was doing ok, very postive and feeling like it could work, but the the stomach cramps and the dragging feeling in the tummy starts.. all of which I associate with that nasty time of the month. 

I test on Tuesday and feel all my hopes and dreams rest on one day. I want to wish you all the best, and I think any one who goes though this deserves a bundle of joy !!!

XXX




Nicola01 ,10/02/10 ,IVF ,Outcome

BillyJean, 2nd Jan, DEIVF, 
lil one, 2nd Jan, IVF, 
Alixip, 4th Jan, ICSI, 
Danica, 6th Jan, IVF/ICSI, 
mom2b1, 12th Jan, Clo, 
HendryHope, 18th Jan, Clo, 
rach_w, 18th Jan, ICSI, 
Jaydee, 20th Jan, ICSI, 
Nikki34, 21st Jan, ICSI, 
MandyM, 21st Jan, Clo,  
Suelo, 22nd Jan, IVF, 
Cesca77, 23rd Jan, IVF, 
PollyD, 25th Jan, IUI, 
princess79, 25th Jan, ICSI, 
Angie2312, 25th Jan, TBC, 
kookoo73, 26th Jan, ICSI, 
Kerrie_1975, 27th Jan, IVF, 
AngelWish, 27th Jan, ICSI, 
Huggy, 27th Jan, IVF
Moog, 28th Jan, IVF, 
Karenagain, 28th Jan, ICSI, 
welshginge, 28th Jan, DIUI/Clo
Georginaa, 29th Jan, FET, 
Suru, 29th Jan, ICSI, 
Skybreeze, 30th Jan, IVF, 
whisks, 30th Jan, ICSI, 
smiles_times, 1st Feb, IVF, 
angharad71, 1st Feb, IVF, 
x-gill-x, 1st Feb, DEIVF, 
fiddlesticks, 2nd Feb, FET, 
Ladyhex, 2nd Feb, IVF, 
Lexicana, 2nd Feb, IVF, 
DAWNMC, , IVF
pumpkin-pie, 3rd Feb, IVF, 
guider, 3rd Feb, ICSI, 
beanie_1, 3rd Feb, IUI, 
lharris_01, 4th Feb, ICSI
Charlie_girl, 4th Feb, ICSI, 
Minnie78, 5th Feb, IVF
Bimbo, 5th Feb, IUI
sandy39, 5th Feb, ET, 
kikiluvshoes, 5th Feb, IVF
Minnie78, 5th Feb, IVF
Claire-ski, 5th Feb, TBC, 
Kate0103, 6th Feb, FET
star888, 6th Feb, ICSI
Stella100170, 7th Feb, IVF
Gldon, 7th Feb, ICSI
roxburghm, 7th Feb, TBC
Mollieboo, 8th Feb, ICSI, 
Geanie Bean, 8th Feb, IVF
kittykins, , IUI, 
Maryd, 9th Feb, IVF
rach66, 9th Feb, IVF
Bribby, 10th Feb, IVF
birdey, 10th Feb, ET
christine08, 10th Feb, FET
armi, 10th Feb, ICSI
******, 10th Feb, ICSI
juggly, 11th Feb, ICSI
SaSaSee, 11th Feb, ET
Eli1000, 11th Feb, FET
junieb, 11th Feb, IUI
jeniiffeerr, 11th Feb, IUI
Jesi74, 12 Feb, TBC
stardust10, 12th Feb, DIUI
purplepassion, 12th Feb, ICSI
mightymouse2, 12th Feb, IVF
Jules 1972, 13th Feb, ICSI
daisy70, 13th Feb, IVF
JuJo, 14th Feb, IUI
Laurs, 14th Feb, ICSI
Dita, 14th Feb, FET
Jo82, 15th Feb, FET
Mina-Moo, 15th Feb, FET
SamJ, 16th Feb, Clo
gerryberry, 17th Feb, IVF
kateharts, 17th Feb, IVF
ourjay, ET
millie13, 26th Feb, IUI
ljs, , FET



Much love, Natalie & Frankie xxx​
We will to be updating the list over the next few days and will be removing people from early January so if anyone would like adding, editing etc to the list then please let us know!! 
Each post on this thread will be modified with a green tick on the top left corner by myself or Frankie B. 
[/quote]


----------



## Stella100170

Done a HPT 1 day early and have got a BFP .. finally been blessed thankyou lord ..never give up hope xxx


----------



## Daisy2009

Hi all, 

Skybreeze/Frankie B can you add me to the list pleased, ICSI, test date 19th Feb  

I had ET yesterday, 1 Embie put back after 5 days, and 2/3 frozen (will find out about the 3rd on Monday).... have been very positive/happy throughout whole cycle but really emotional since ET, is this normal! 

Daisy


----------



## Mandchris

Hey all

Just found this forum today!! Im half way through the 2ww and im     I had 3 hatching blasts transferred on 30/1/10, testing 11th FEB  its DEIVF, can you add me to the list please.

Conrgats tou all those have got their BFP   

Sorry to those who got BFN so horrible I know   

Love Mandy xxx


----------



## Bribby

Hi ya all,

Well I'm over half way through my 2WW and like some others on this site i haven't really had any symptoms. Does this mean anything? 

At the beginning i was fairly patient but now I'm going a little mad with anticipation and excitement!

Good luck to everyone!

Bribby


----------



## saragh

Hiya, can you add me to the list please, had IUI on weds 3rd and due to test on 16th feb. Trying not to go crazy!!!
Good luck everyone, great to see quite a few BFP's!


----------



## Jo82

Wow loads of newly pupo girlies!!! Good luck to us all    
for lots of bfp's. 

Afm: still getting twinges and a strange heavy feeling. Got sore boobs and an increased amount of cm. Guess the extra progestrone from the pesseries could be reasonable for the symptoms. 

Not back at work now until Wednesday night...dreading it if af gets me whilst on shift. 
   for my embies xxx


----------



## armi

Mandy welcome. OMG what a journey you have been on . I so hope you get your turn soon.


----------



## Jo82

Any one else experienced very sexual dreams and feeling horny? Just found a poll as I was wondering if it's normal. Looks like it is!!! It's very strange xxx


----------



## Siobhan26

Hi ladies any room for a gate crasher Well i had my first medicated FET on th 26th Jan so my OTD is the 9th of feb!    i had a 2 cell and 3 cell top quality embies put back in, my first IVF cycle ended in a pregnancy but i sadly lost it at 5 weeks!    im not feeling very positive about this cycle either to be honest we shall just have to see in a couple of days. xxx


----------



## Mandchris

Armi- Thanks hun, Im a stubborn madam and wont stop til i get there! lol

J082 - sadly not but i hear its common. i have forgotten what the sexual thing is! lol

Siobhan - sorry you went through your loss, this is the one!!

Sorry no more personals just want to send             to everyone  !

Mandy xxx


----------



## Jules 1972

*Siobhan26* Hi there, it's really hard to stay positive isn't it. I think it's just trying not to get your hopes up. 10th Feb not long so fingers crossed.
*Jo82* Not particularly sexy dreams but really strange vivid dreams, I've just put it down to the hormones.
*Daisy2009* I've found the 2ww very emotional. I've been happy, flat, depressed, bored, excited!!! I think every possible emotion you could think of. After all the fuss of hospital, injections, sniffing etc to just have nothing is a bit of an adjustment. Not to mention the stress of the waiting. I don't think you would be human in you didn't get emotional.
*Stella100170 & Minnie78 & all the other lucky ladies * Congrats on your  
 to all the 
*kateharts*This might be TMI but I've got 200mg (I think) of the pessaries, so that means its 2 each time morning & night. The best tip is to lie down for 20 mins after putting them in and there isn't such a mess. I don't think it matters which "end" you put them in but on a morning I've opted one 1 each way as this is less messy. Sorry if TMI.
AFM Stupidly I took a test this morning and it was negative. I'm not due to test until 13th Feb but it was driving me mad. I've felt a bit down today but I know it's too early. It's just this waiting seems endless. I suppose in a way it prepares you for the worse. Just hoped that I might have seen a postive test for the first time in quite a while. 

Hi to everyone else, lots of luck for all the PUPO. Jules xxxx


----------



## juggly

Congratulations Minnie and Stella and good luck for tomorrow Gldon


----------



## ourjay

Hiya skybeeze

Can you add me to your list ET 5th Feb......test day 19th Feb, have everything crossed!! Not just for myself but for everyone! 

Take care Lx


----------



## Jo82

just been to the loo and when I wiped there was a very light pink tint to my cm. Really scared it hasn't worked because I'm due af around Wednesday and usually get spotting for anything up to 5 days before. This happened around the same time on the fresh cycle. Not having cramps yet though. 

Why oh why can't this be our turn     it isn't af xxx


----------



## littlepj

Hi Ladies,

Please could I join this thread? I am currently on my 2ww and my OTD is on Friday 12th. I had 2 embies transferred on 29th Jan. I have had 1 failed ICSI and 1 failed FET so this is my 2nd ICSI. I am really hoping that this is it this time  .

I have been getting the usual symptoms from the cyclogest; sore breats, bloated and abdominal aches. Of course I am hoping these are pregnancy symptoms and that I will get a BFP. 

Only 5 more days to go and I'm going to be at work so hopefully that should make the time go quicker.

Congrats to all the ladies who got a BFP. Sorry to all the ladies who got BFN. The fertility journey is a tough one.

Chat soon
Littlepj
x


----------



## juggly

Jo82, try not to worry.  It sounds like it's the right time for implantation bleed and very light pink is the right colour.  AF is usually darker.  Not sure how the FET treatment works and what the timings should be but it could very well be them snuggling in!    

Hi all the newcomers, welcome to the rollercoaster ride that is IVF,   Wishing you all a positive outcome this time   

AFM I'm not testing till Thurs afterwork so still 5 days to go.  Time seems to have stopped.  AF due tomorrow so   that it doesn't.


----------



## Mandchris

Hey all
J082 - Sounds good to me hun   
How are the rest of the PUPO girls doing?
It was a bad day for me yesterday, I had cramping all yesterday, I was very stupid and tested I know stupid    it was 4 in the afternoon and so my urine was far too diluted, i think part of me wanted to get rid of the HPT in the house, what a waste of a tenner!!!
Anyway Im still all over the place with PMA one minute and negativity the next!   I was quite weepy yesterday, I keep getting waves of nausea and yesterday peed for England! But.... all theses symptoms can be the Progesterone too.  So who knows?  

My DH had a dream that we had a lttle girl, he said she was about 18months and had gone to get a clean nappy so we could change her!      
Anyway thats me
Mandy xx


----------



## Gldon

Just popping in to tell you I got a (whispers) bfp!
Being cautious as spotting got worse yesterday but today we are hanging on to it!


----------



## Panda

Hi all

Can I gatecrash please?  I had Medicated FET with ET on 2/2/10, 1 excellent 8 cell and one very good 6-8 cell frosties transferred.  Test date is 14/2/10.  Am currently on my first day back and work and driving myself bonkers.  My symptoms are as follows:

Various sexy dreams over the past couple of nights accompanied with other very vivid dreams (of the non-sexy nature!) 
Abdomen feels heavy all the time.
Various abdominal twinges through the day.  Woke up about 5am this morning with quite bad twinges in my ovary region.  This could either be my ovaries coming back to life after being in a medicated menopause or they could have started kicking out HcG preg hormones.
Headache today and feel and look washed out.
(.Y.) feel completely normal.
Felt a bit nauseous this morning (could have been because I had to come back to work  )

Am so desperately trying not to read into things but so desperate for a BFP    

Mandchris - Know exactly how you feel hon   

Gldon - congratulations   

Hi to the rest of you xx


----------



## birdey

Hi ladies
well I tested today four days early and bfn I'm so heartbroken now on last two pg we had positive this early so I know it's all over.
I don't know what we are gonna do 
kirst x


----------



## Panda

Birdey - its not over yet honey.  Just because you got BFP on your last two TX's at four days early doesn't necessarily mean the same will happen this time.  You could have had a late implantation and not enough HcG hormones are kicking out yet. Don't give up hope yet.

Big


----------



## Mandchris

Birdey - Four days early!! enough said hun, it aint over yet     

Panda - Im getting very jealous of all these sexy dreams, mine are usually to do with work! he he At least whilst you are at work you are occupied hun, this weekend driving myself nuts!!

Gldon -CONGRATS!!! a BFP is a BFP!!!     


Mandy xxxxx


----------



## Claire223

Hi Ladies,

My OTD is not for ages and I feel really calm at mo..... 

Birdy.... 4 days is way to early to loose hope, no a/f means there is still hope.... 

Gldon... Congratulations x x x when is OTD?

Hope you all ok and sending everyone a big  

x x x x x


----------



## armi

birdey said:


> Hi ladies
> well I tested today four days early and bfn I'm so heartbroken now on last two pg we had positive this early so I know it's all over.
> I don't know what we are gonna do
> kirst x


Kirst please don't say that because I am exactly the same as you. Telling myelsf that I am implanting later this time.


----------



## Laurs

Morning ladies,

Can't believe how many posts there have been in 24 hrs!

Welcome to all the new ladies! xx

Congratulations to our BFP!!!!    

Birdey - You can't give up yet, every tx and every 2ww is different so hang in there! xx

(Warning TMI Coming!!!) Well I was about to get into the shower this morning and my right boob felt a bit wet, I looked down and i don't know why I did it but squeezed my nipple and the tiniest amount of milk type solution came out! Really tiny amount but doing a little research on the internet suggests it can be the added progesterone in the body (I'm on cyclogest so could be these) or early pregnancy symptom . . . then others go on to say its not a sign, can be an infection etc. so like we all do I'm grabbing at every symptom possible (literally!) but the bottom line is that it could be down to the pessaries or nothing at all! Anyway you never know . . . 

Sorry for everyone i've missed, too many to keep up with. Have a nice weekend everyone xxx


----------



## kateharts

exellent to read some BFP!!!!

I am actually looking fwd to getting back to work so I am not sat hee thinking about it every 5 mins!! 

I dont know how some of you have done this more than once!!

I am being negative because I dont have any symptons - DH is being my little ray of sunshine and thinking positive. 

Good luck to anyone testing today x


----------



## Irishlady

Can I join please? Had 2, two day embies transferred on Fri.

Been shattered since but have been sleeping really badly, night sweats the last two nights and had to get up to pee. Hope I can get a good night's sleep tonight as I am planning to go back to work tomorrow. 

Lots of   to everyone xx


----------



## littlepj

Hi Ladies,

I am having once of those negative days today. My breasts are not as sore as before and I keep on feeling that AF is going to be arriving. My OTD is this Friday so 5 more days to go. 

I just have a question. I had 2 embryos implanted, just wondering if I would still get AF if only one of them implants?

Hang in there all the ladies on their 2ww.

Littlepj
x


----------



## Laurs

Claire - I was strangely calm for 4 days after ET, now I'm a wreck with everyone else! So stay calm and chilled for as long as you can, until the madness sets in!x

Jo - We had ET the same day and by my calculations, a lightest pink bleed would be a fab sign right now, maybe implantation? Have you had anymore! x

Kate - You keep doing this again and again because you forget what the 2ww is actually like, until you get back to that stage again! x

Littlepj - If one implants and one doesn't, you shouldn't get AF x


----------



## Bribby

Hi ya all, 

I'm having a very negative day today and was very close to doing a test but am not going to. This is utter madness isn't it! Don't know if all the symptoms i am having are just down to the medication or not. Have a really heavy feeling and woke up twice in the night with a feeling that someone was standing over me and pushing down on my stomach - very scary! so no sexual dreams just weird!

It is good to see some   and so sorry for all those who didn't get the result they 
wanted  

Good luck all

Bribby


----------



## Claire223

Still nice and calm........... but could the days possibly go any slower?

Does anyone have a fast forward button lol x x x x

Claire x x x x


----------



## Jules 1972

Hello ladies

I'm feeling a little more positive today, this is the home stretch now. Just a quick question. I stop the progesterone on Thursday and my test is Saturday. Am I likely to get AF before Saturday if negative?

I completely agree with kateharts about doing this more than once, I don't know how you ladies do it!

Congrats to Gldon on your positive.

Hi to all the new ladies and hi to *Panda* I've lurked and posted a few times on the Snowbabes threads, nice to see you over here.

Jules xx


----------



## jacqui.g

Hi everyone

I'm having a negative day today. Had Fet on Fri, and so far no systems. Even the bloatness has gone. This 2ww is crazy.

Congrats to ladies who got a positive.
Sorry no personals just getting to grips with names.

Jacks x


----------



## Frankie B

Hi Ladies, 

The list is now updated, please let me know if anything needs changing or adding.

         


xxxxxx


----------



## juggly

Hi all
Feeling really negative, miserable and teary today.  I felt sure this was going to work as 5 -7 days after my ET I had really strong pulling sensations on my ovary and 1 light pink spot along with lots of other symptoms which I took to be positive signs.  However, today I have really strong period pains and am now wiping light pink blood when I go to the loo (sorry for the TMI).  AF is due tomorrow and is usually bang on time.  I really feel I am about to bleed heavier and come on properly.  My OTD was Thursday.  Can you still get a BFP if you experience bleeding at this stage or is it all over?


----------



## jacqui.g

Hi all

Juggly- I know how you feel, about feeling teary and negative. But stay strong, its still not over for you. Sending you much love

Jacks x


----------



## angharad71

Hi Juggly,

I started spotting and very light bleeding 6 days before OTD and ever since . My clinic increased my progesterone. On MondayI had a BFP.

The clinic told me not to panic and if it is only spotting they wouldn't even call it bleeding.

Ring your clinic tomorrow and try not to panic.

Take care

Ax


----------



## juggly

Thanks Angharrad.  I will ring my clinic although I wouldn't really call it spotting myself.  It's when I wipe.  It is very light pink but I do have cramps.  Shops closed now so can't get a test...probably a good thing although I'm meant to be going to London for an important meeting tomorrow and I know that if I find out the bad news tomorrow am then I'm going to be a wreck.  Not reaching for the vodka just yet but I really thought it was working this time...


----------



## armi

Juggly I can't answer as I am wishing I had implantation bleed. That is what you might have. Who knows. GOOD LUCK HUN. XX


----------



## roxburghm

Hi Ladies

We got a  this morning, we are so happy and nervous. Its our first round of 21 day protocol w ICSI

To those going through the second week doubts I feel for you so much. First week I was feeling really positive but by Tues, Wed this week I started spotting and I was convinced it was getting heavier. I  decided to bunk off work Thurs and took to bed but was still spotting. Ended the day sobbing to my DH it was all over. Well there goes my record for being right 100% of the time  

Sending lots of     vibes to you all of you still waiting    

Hang Tough
Mx


----------



## Jo82

This is horrible isn't...with or without symptoms. Hating going to the loo at moment as dreading it on case I start with the usual spotting I have before af. 

Juggy...    to you as well. Fingers crossed it's implantation bleed. It's so hard isn't it. From all the stuff I've read it could be either. There's just no way of knowing. 

A...what did the clinic increase your progestrone to? If I start spotting I'll give them a call. If I can't get through I will increase it myself as got some left from first cycle. 

Thanks for sorting the list frankie. 

Jules and Kate...it's like most things. Never remember just how bad it is after a while, until you're in again! 

Claire...if you find that fast forward button then please push it for me as well.

Bribby...my dreams are getting worse lol dreamt this morning that the ivf process changed and it now involved a goldfish containing sperm, inserted like a pessery up the front...alive!!! I was crying in the dream as the goldfish had died when I removed it after the 14 days! Df was saying in it that the goldfish had done it's job. Df woke me up before I found out what the hpt result was...very very weird!!!


----------



## cookies81

just book marking et isnt till march i guess hope its ok with you all


----------



## Jo82

Laurs...hope your right!!! Your leaky boob must have come as a shock! 

M...congratulations. Glad to hear spotting isn't always the end. 

Little pj...I'm not sure but the hcg and progestrone should keep af away but some people bleed during pg.

Panda...glad I'm not the only one with weird dreams. 

Gldon...whispers congratulations.   it's a sticky one for you. 

No more spotting from me, the odd twinge, sore boobs, lots of cm.     it's my embies settling in xxx


----------



## littlepj

Hi Ladies,

I do apologise if I don't send everyone personals. I am still trying to keep up with the messages! This is such a busy thread!

The 2ww is certainly tough. The first week is always fine for me but now that I have 5 more days to go, it's so difficult not to think about the result. 

No sign of AF for me at the moment, on my first cylcle of ICSI around 4 days before my OTD (which was a BFN) I started getting brown discharge so I'm going to be doing a lot of knicker watching tomorrow!

I so want this to be a BFP but it still feels that it is so far away. This is my 2nd ICSI and really want it to be the one...

Chat soon
Littlepj


----------



## star2star

Hi all,

Skybreeze could you please update my OTD of 6th Feb with a BFP!

Hope everyone is ok xxxxxxx


----------



## Deborah Dora

Deborah Dora  19th Feb  IVF 

Feel like I am already bouncing off the walls in anticipation!!!  This is my second cycle amd I have such high hopes.  
Just a quick question?  During 2ww how many go back to work & when?

DDX


----------



## pinkpixie

Hi can i join

Am on my second go first cycle os ICSI failed and we had one frostie transferred on friday.  Its a natural cycle so no drugs which is weird!!

My question is is it to early for implantation bleeding have just wiped and has the smallest amount of brown discharge   that its implantation bleed but worried that it something being dislodged from et whcih was friday   (my embie was 3 days old which would have meant it should have been a blast from yesteray)

xx
h


----------



## jacqui.g

Deborah Dora- I know quite lot of ladies go back to work after a couple of days. its just down to the individual. Ive taken the full 2 weeks off as I'm cabin crew; aren't allowed to fly if pregnant.

Pinkpixie- I also had FET on fri. I have no symptoms as yet. Hopefully your experiencing an early implantation bleed. 

Jacks x


----------



## Laurs

Hi Pinkpixie, your embryo should be a blast today (5 days old embie) then hatch tomorrow, I suppose some embies are quicker than others. I printed off this, hope it helps, try not to worry, phone the clinic tomorrow if you're still concerned;

This refers to a 5 day old embryo;
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

Appears we all have had a negative day but new day tomorrow girlies! xxx


----------



## Eli1000

Hi everyone,

Delighted to say I got my BFP today..4 days early...so hope it stays positive. (natural FET)

Good luck to everyone else waiting


----------



## Claire223

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry to be so negative....... I've had a dull ache in my tummy since ET on Saturday and the odd twinge in the lady garden/wim wam...

Just had a tinkle and when I wiped there was a little pale pink clear jelly. (I'm on pessaries this time/up the bottom(sorry TMI)).

Please has anyone experienced this and still got a BFP or any advice? x x x x x

x x x


----------



## Panda

Claire - this could just be disturbance from the ET.  I had a small dot of blood mixed in with CM two days after my ET.  This is quite a common thing.  You shouldn't get much more but if it gets a lot worse then call your clinic.  Hang in there.  

Eli - congratulations    

Laurs - thanks for posting that.  I had 3 day old embies posted back so have recalculated for me.  Quite reassuring.

Pinkpixie - sounds like you are also suffering from the same thing as Claire and I did - probably disturbance from the ET, its too early for implantation bleed yet.

Deborah Dora - on my past 2 TX's I've had the first week off of work and gone back the second week for my sanity! 

Jo -   @ you're dreams - you are quite clearly cuckoo my dear   

AFM - having a really down day today.  Convinced its not worked, am feeling completely normal, no twinges, no bloating or heaviness in abdomen, nada, zip, zilch.  I HATE THIS


----------



## Jo82

The spotting has started just like it does every month   I hate this process. I am nauseous but that be because I know it hasn't worked again. Waiting for the clinic to call back xxx


----------



## Laurs

Ladies has anyone had this and gone on to having a bfp? Last night I started to have a really heavy feeling in my vagina, feels like I need to lie down with my legs open (Sorry TMI!!!). I get this for the 1st day or so of my period, have it every period and have had in since giving birth to my DD. So I'm petrified period my coming/on its way! Anyone had a bfp with this heavy feeling, its in my vagina and goes to the top of my public bone so real lower lower groin?

Claire - twinges in vagina is normal hun, don't worry x

Panda - Feeling exactly the same, especially with this weight I have! x


----------



## Panda

Jo - that could be implantation bleed if you had ET on 1 Feb   

Laurs -


----------



## jarjj

Panda

Keeping everything crossed for you that you get BFP on Sunday


hugs


Joanne

xx


----------



## Jo82

I was hoping it was implantation but given my af is due around Wednesday and I get a few days of spotting first it's more likely to be af on her way  
    I'm wrong but doubt it as I had the same spotting at the same time each month including on the fresh icis go.


----------



## Panda

Jo -           Thinking of you honey.x


----------



## jacqui.g

Hi all,

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

Congratulations to Eli on your  

Like you panada I have no symptoms. Has anyone gone through 2ww and got a bfp?

Jacks x


----------



## pinkpixie

star congrats on your BFP sorry missed that uesterday when i posted


----------



## jacqui.g

Hi
Just re-read my previous post

Like you panada I have no symptoms. Has anyone gone through 2ww and got a bfp?

Which should of said:
Has anyone gone through 2ww without any symptoms and gone on to have a bfp?
Sorry had a    moment,

Jacks


----------



## SaSaSee

Hi all,

Test day for me is Feb 11th, following a 3 day DE transfer of 2 embryos in Spain on Jan 28th. I have had absolutely NO symptoms whatsoever, have been reading and rereading everyone's symptoms but for me, nada, zilch, zippo. The Cyclogest has made my breasts tender and swollen but other than that not much else to report. I have definitely had a few emotional outbursts directed at my DP, sometimes the hormones make me feel like I am on a razor's edge, small things annoy me that would normally not even register. Is anyone else like that too?

Lots of love and   to those who were not so lucky this time around and congrats to those who were.

 for all of us! Roll on Thursday!

Sxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Jacqui my friend who got pregnant from her first go of ICSI had absoltley no symptoms whatsoever.  SHe had no idea that it worked and is due to give birth in approx 7wks.
Face it if we didnt have to go through this none of us would have any idea what you might be pregnant as for a lot of people it is far too early to feel any symptoms.  It doesnt mean that it hasnt worked.
Get me being all sane and logical can guarantee that as 2ww goes on it wont stay that way


----------



## littlepj

Hi Ladies,

I have also read elsewhere on FF that some ladies get no symptoms at during their 2ww and not even during their pregnancy. So I would say whether it's symptoms or no symptoms it really doesn't mean anything.

I am now 4 days away from testing and I am going through the same emotions myself. I wished that I could feel 'pregnant' but for the last couple of days all my symptoms seem to have gone. 

Are any of you ladies testing early before your OTD? I am going to try and hold out until OTD so will not be buying any pregnancy tests until Thursday night!

Chat soon
Littlepj
x


----------



## Panda

As Pinkpixie has rightly said, we'd have no symptoms at all if we were TTC naturally.  Its not until the HcG hormones are kicking out at an alarming rate that we might start to feel anything.  

Think I've just answered my own doubts   

Littlepj - well done.  Continue to step away from the peesticks


----------



## Gogirlgo

Hi Girls

Can i join in? Am 6dp5dt, I've been having cramps everyday since transfer, all i can say is i don't feel like am myself at all. Am lightheaded and tired all the time. I know its still too early to tell, my test date is 15th Feb.




xxxGorgirl


----------



## GIAToo

Can I join in too please ladies?  Feel like I'm going a bit  .  Can't concentrate on work at all  
My OTD is 15th Feb too Gogirlgo  

               for us all 

GIA Too xx


----------



## jacqui.g

Thanks ladies.

What you all have said; makes perfect sense. Feeling a lot more    .This   makes you stir   . 
Sending you all lots of    . Together we'll get through this madness     

Littlepj stay strong not long now.

Jacks x


----------



## Pinkybonkers

Hi Ladies,
Can I join you? Been reading for few weeks now and found all the info and chat invaluable. 
Had 2 x 3det on Feb 1st and OTD is Valentine's day!!! But I'm back in work at 7am so me and DH have decided to wait til monday. I maybe completely    by then.
My first 2ww and I'm hoping my only one.  

Thanks very much xxx


----------



## gantypant5

Hi Girls -

I'd been searching for a thread for   and now Ive found it!! I hope you don't mind me joining you??
I had my ET last Monday, so now at the halfway point .... Had a bit of a wobble over the weekend, but OK now (I think  )

To be honest, I've had slight symptoms of cramps, waves of hot flushes and nausea - but Ive had a cold, so I'm not sure if it is because of that - but thats the one thing that is keeping me      

Lots of 
    
and


----------



## kateharts

... Panda you sound the same as me. I am driving myself mad waiting for something to feel different.

Everyone I know (or so it feels) who has had a baby says 'they knew' whichj makes me feel like the least maternal person ever and / or that I feel nothing so it hasnt worked.

Wouldnt it be better if they just knocked us out from ET to testing day?! I think that would help!


----------



## gantypant5

kateharts & panda - I know how both of you are feeling - I have been on this site on and off all day so far - I can't seem to focus on doing anything!!

Pinkybonkers - just noticed your post - you are the same as ME!! Valentine Day - Could this be an omen??   I have the busiest weekend ever too - will be good if   but hell if   - its my nephews birthday party - so loads of children


----------



## jacqui.g

Hi Ladies.

hope you don't mind me asking a personal question; but I know were all friends here.
Is it OK to have   in the 2ww, without effecting the outcome? I know its stupid, but scared it may dislodge them or something   i know.
Dh said it'll be find but of course he'll say that 
Just wanted to know if anyone else feels the same way?

Thanks 

Jacks x


----------



## Panda

jacqui - various clinics say different things about it.  I think most of them say to leave it for at least a week.  Personally, I've never done it as (a) I've always felt like [email protected] after EC and ET and (b) I was too scared.  Tell DH to go use his hand until the 2WW is over     

Hello to all the new ladies joining us.  Seems that there are a fair few of us testing on or around Valentine's Day.


----------



## Jo82

Jacks...Most clinics say no in the first 5 days after et just like no baths or swimming due to the risk of infection. I've read different things on here some say it's ok some say not. There's a poll on it if you check out the link to polls for this board. A fair few people seem to not have sex but diy instead...check out the thread!


----------



## jacqui.g

Thanks Panda and Jo- don't feel such a     .Dh will just have to do his own thing   

Jacks

thanks for recommending the link it was very helpful.


----------



## kateharts

... I told DH that I didnt want THAT to be the first site my little guy to see's!!  

Not been going the gym to be on the safe side too so if I keep eating like this and get BFN - i'll still look like i am pregnant  

I was going to do an early test valentines day - thought it would be a nice surprise for valentines to DH if it was BFP ... going to be good though and hold out for 17th!!!


----------



## ChoChoSan

hi gals...can I join you?

I am currently going mental during my 2WW following iui on 28th Jan. My OTD is Thursday 11th Feb (CD30), but according to my normal cycle I should come on by tomorrow at the very latest (CD2. Already tested today and it's negative  

It's horrible holding out for a BFP in 4 days time when you know that AF might suddenly appear within 24 hours...aaargh


----------



## lucyloo12

Hiya,
Bit late joining up this time round!
Anyway, had ICSI, one put back, OTD this coming Friday, 12th Feb.
First week flew by, this week...agggghhhhhh, SO SLOW!

Lots of luck to you all
Luce xxxx


----------



## Pinkybonkers

Sorry forgot to say we had IVF (self funded  don't get me started on that gem!)
Gantypant5 I hope and    that it is a good omen for all us girls testing on Valentine's day   and that there's  's for everyone on here whenever ur testing.
I had draggy abdo pains following ET and sore (.)(.) but since yesterday they've all stopped, so now I've convinced myself that's bad. I also had terrible squits for 3 days last week, maybe the Cyclogest? 
has anyone else had that?

xx


----------



## Mandchris

Oh my god I went to work and there is 3 pages of chat!!! No way I can catch up s sorry for no personals 

well I remember some of you saying you had some sexual dreams, not sure if I was thinking about it but dreamt I had a bit of you know what with a soilder !      Obviosuly I told my DH it was him!  

Im not as crampy today, but am still convinced it hasnt worked.  Like everyone really!
This is my 12th IVF and these are my observations, everything you read will tell you some HAVE symptoms and some HAVE NO symptoms, there is no rhyme or reason and both can end up in a BFP, but I still spend hours reading and obssessing!  

The first week of the 2 WEEK WAIT is so Easy compared to the SECOND WEEK! then insanity  starts!

GOOD LUCK FELLOW CYCLERS            
Mandy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kateharts

hi pinky,

Yes I had trouble in the first couple of days with needing the loo but it seemed to stop once I changed the pessary route!

I couldnt cope with them going up backwards so had to revert to front ways although I stopped getting any symptons once I did this and so have convinced myself I am doing it wrong!

Couldnt cope the other way - it was too painful ?? x


----------



## Claire223

Jacks - my clinic so *no* during the 2ww and recomend not too for 6wks if BFP.... DH will need to be amused in different ways x x x  

Claire x x


----------



## Frankie B

Hiya ladies, 

List has been updated, any problems please post or pm myself until Skybreeze is back online, Good Luck  

 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Poppykit10

Hello Ladies,
can I join you. I'm not sure when the 2ww is supposed to start but I had my EC 5 days ago and hope to have a day 6 blast transfer tomorrow. I have 2 eggs but have taken the risk to wait until blast. Now I am not so sure  
I will take some time to catch up but want to wish you ALL the best of luck  
Bel
XXX


----------



## aka12

Hello everyone.

I am new to fertility friends and i hope that everyone is doing well.
I am currently on my 2ww and have been a bunch of nerves for day. This is my 3rd ICSI treatment and in the my first try i had my son on 11/9/06. I tried again last summer with no joy. I then tested with my doctor and he said that my insulin levels were high and that i needed to bring them down. I have pcos and also dh's has low motility. i am 40 now.
I did my transfer last wednesday 3 days post retrieval. I am due for my test on friday. I am so nervous, the symptoms i seem to be getting get me unnerved and i keep thinking if they are good or bad, my breasts are so very sore and i keep getting twinges all over!
Sorry about my message being all over the place but hopefull will get the hang of it.
I just so want it to be a positive but am so nervous and down.
Good luck to all the ladies about to test, i hope you all great great news!
x

quote author=Skybreeze link=topic=226126.msg3555602#msg3555602 date=1264964634]
Hello and Welcome to your 
New home for February and March 2WW Testers 

Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and add your test day plus what treatment your having and we'll add you to the list 

 Love, luck and babydust 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

BillyJean, 2nd Jan, DEIVF, 
lil one, 2nd Jan, IVF, 
Alixip, 4th Jan, ICSI, 
Danica, 6th Jan, IVF/ICSI, 
mom2b1, 12th Jan, Clo, 
HendryHope, 18th Jan, Clo, 
rach_w, 18th Jan, ICSI, 
Jaydee, 20th Jan, ICSI, 
Nikki34, 21st Jan, ICSI, 
MandyM, 21st Jan, Clo,  
Suelo, 22nd Jan, IVF, 
Cesca77, 23rd Jan, IVF, 
PollyD, 25th Jan, IUI, 
princess79, 25th Jan, ICSI, 
Angie2312, 25th Jan, TBC, 
kookoo73, 26th Jan, ICSI, 
Kerrie_1975, 27th Jan, IVF, 
AngelWish, 27th Jan, ICSI, 
Huggy, 27th Jan, IVF
Moog, 28th Jan, IVF, 
Karenagain, 28th Jan, ICSI, 
welshginge, 28th Jan, DIUI/Clo
Georginaa, 29th Jan, FET, 
Suru, 29th Jan, ICSI, 
Skybreeze, 30th Jan, IVF, 
whisks, 30th Jan, ICSI, 
smiles_times, 1st Feb, IVF, 
angharad71, 1st Feb, IVF, 
x-gill-x, 1st Feb, DEIVF, 
fiddlesticks, 2nd Feb, FET, 
Ladyhex, 2nd Feb, IVF, 
Lexicana, 2nd Feb, IVF, 
DAWNMC, , IVF
pumpkin-pie, 3rd Feb, IVF, 
guider, 3rd Feb, ICSI, 
beanie_1, 3rd Feb, IUI, 
lharris_01, 4th Feb, ICSI
Charlie_girl, 4th Feb, ICSI, 
Minnie78, 5th Feb, IVF, 
Bimbo, 5th Feb, IUI
sandy39, 5th Feb, ET, 
kikiluvshoes, 5th Feb, IVF
Minnie78, 5th Feb, IVF
Claire-ski, 5th Feb, TBC, 
Kate0103, 6th Feb, FET
star888, 6th Feb, ICSI, 
Stella100170, 7th Feb, IVF, 
Gldon, 7th Feb, ICSI, 
roxburghm, 7th Feb, ICSI,  
Mollieboo, 8th Feb, ICSI, 
Geanie Bean, 8th Feb, IVF
kittykins, , IUI, 
Maryd, 9th Feb, IVF
rach66, 9th Feb, IVF
Nicola01, 9th Feb, IVF
Siobhan26, 9th Feb, FET
Bribby, 10th Feb, IVF
birdey, 10th Feb, ET
christine08, 10th Feb, FET
armi, 10th Feb, ICSI
******, 10th Feb, ICSI
juggly, 11th Feb, ICSI
SaSaSee, 11th Feb, ET
Eli1000, 11th Feb, FET
junieb, 11th Feb, IUI
jeniiffeerr, 11th Feb, IUI
Mandchris, 11th Feb, DEIVF
ChoChoSan, 11th Feb, IUI
Jesi74, 12 Feb, TBC
stardust10, 12th Feb, DIUI
purplepassion, 12th Feb, ICSI
mightymouse2, 12th Feb, IVF
littlepj, 12th Feb, ICSI
lucyloo12, 12th Feb, ICSI
Jules 1972, 13th Feb, ICSI
daisy70, 13th Feb, IVF
PINKANDWHITES, 13th Feb, IVF
JuJo, 14th Feb, IUI
Laurs, 14th Feb, ICSI
Dita, 14th Feb, FET
Panda, 14th Feb, FET
Pinkybonkers, 14th Feb, IVF
Jo82, 15th Feb, FET
Mina-Moo, 15th Feb, FET
Gogirlgo, 15th Feb, IVF
GoingItAloneToo, 15th Feb, IVF/ICSI
gantypant5, 15th Feb
SamJ, 16th Feb, Clo
saragh, 16th Feb, IUI
gerryberry, 17th Feb, IVF
kateharts, 17th Feb, IVF
Irishlady, 17th FEb, TBC
jacqui.g, 19th Feb, FET
Daisy2009, 19th Feb, ICSI
ourjay, 19th Feb, ET
Deborah Dora, 19th Feb, IVF
pinkpixie, 19th Feb, ICSI
Claire223, 22nd Feb, ET
ourjay, ET
millie13, 26th Feb, IUI
ljs, , FET



Much love, Natalie & Frankie xxx​
We will to be updating the list over the next few days and will be removing people from early January so if anyone would like adding, editing etc to the list then please let us know!! 
Each post on this thread will be modified with a green tick on the top left corner by myself or Frankie B. 
[/quote]


----------



## GIAToo

Thankyou for adding me to the list - Ididn't need ICSI in the end  

Lots of love to everyone and some     

I can relate so much with everything that people are saying   

GIA Tooxx


----------



## littlepj

Thanks for adding me to the list. It is so good to see so many BFPs. 

Congrats to all the ladies who got BFPs and   to those who got BFN.

Best of luck to all those still on their 2ww!


----------



## Laurs

Well hubby and I have had a horrible day today, both been so worried - waiting for AF but still not reared her head yet! Still got that heavy feeling so don't feel any less negative! Go from crying and being moody, to positive and trying to say that I have no AF yet and you still don't know if you're pregnant or not! If I didn't have this "heavy feeling" I'd be more positive but never had this before but can't bare to think that this tx hasn't worked so trying to keep myself cheerful - well as best I can! DH is worse than me, so trying to keep him positive too?

I don't mind not having any symptoms for pregnancy, just don't want negative ones! Praying with all my little heart    

I take it no one else is feeling this? That's what makes me so worried!  

Anyway as you can see I'm negative negative negative! Worst day of the 2ww yet and still have to wait till Sunday! x

Good luck to all the testers tomorrow xxx


----------



## Jo82

Laurs....just wanted to send you massive hugs. I to have been crying most of the day. Not getting the heavy feeling...never experienced that. But I have read / spoke to people who had a heavy feeling and it was their only indication of bfp...these were natural pg's as well so they weren't looking out for symptoms.     for us both xxx

hi everyone...too many people for personals but want to wish you all luck.

Afm: called the clinic about the brown blood when wiping. Been advised to stop the aspirin and increase pesseries to 3 x daily. Af due from Wednesday so not sure if increasing the pesseries will just prolong it, no amount of pesseries will give a bfp if the embies haven't developed or implantated. No more twinges either so think all hope is well and truely lost. 

Won't stop   xxx


----------



## Sam76

Evening ladies  

I'd like to join you too. Early days for me on the 2ww - 1 day past day 5 transfer (2 on board, no frosties). 
We're doing first cycle of IVF and OTD is 21st Feb.

   and  for all xxx


----------



## littlepj

Hi Ladies,

How are you all this morning?

Not a good start to the day for me. For some reason I decided to do a test this morning (3 days early) and I got a BFN. To be honest, I am not that surprised I have been feeling that it might be the case this cycle already as I have already had 1 failed ICSI and 1 failed FET. 

I know I may have tested too early and of course there's a part of me that still have that glimmer of hope. I really so wanted it to be this cycle but I don't think this is going to be the one. 

No sign of AF so perhaps that is a good sign. Last time on my fresh cycle I had brown discharge at this stage but nothing at all this time, but that could be the cyclogest holding things back.

Chat soon
Littlepj
x


----------



## Panda

Afternoon all (its 2pm here  )

littlepj - sorry to hear you're feeling down.  It could be that there isn't enough HcG pumping out yet to be detected by a HPT.  Its a good sign that you've got no sign of AF yet though.  Fingers crossed for you honey       

Sam and all the other newbies to this thread - welcome to the madhouse.  The first week seems to have been relatively easy for most of us, and those of us that are now on the second week are slowly going         

Jo - how's things this morning?  

Laurs - how are you today?  Feeling a little bit more positive?  

A few pages back in the thread we were talking about wierd/sexy dreams.  I've not had a sexy one for a few nights but had a really vivid odd one last night.  I was in Madonna's house and she was away but her ex Rupert Everett was there and we were personal training together.  I went to change into my workout gear but it was more of a shortie wetsuit and ended up being way too big for me.  Rupert and I worked out that it was too big because I hadn't had any alcohol for about 3 weeks (which is true) and all my bloatedness had gone.  We then started on the treadmills and were racing each other.  I'm not sure what else happened but it was all rather odd!

After feeling so down yesterday, I feel a bit better today.  I had a few twinges yesterday evening and have an odd almost burning sensation in abdomen today, a bit like when my AF starts unfortunately but no sign of the  yet.  In fact AF was due on 31 January but my cons told me not to worry about AF this month as she's taken over my cycle.  Also am a bit bloated, but no other major signs.  T minus 5 days and counting....

Good luck to Mary, Rach, Nichola and Siobhan and any other testing today   

Hi to anyone else that I've missed. xxx


----------



## Pinkybonkers

Morning Ladies,
Katehart-thanks for reply. Wondering now if I actually ate something bit funny cos guts have settled.?
little pj- don't give up!! 3 days early and reading back through stuff on here lots have got   then on OTD got .     for you  
Laurs- it's true what people say, this whole process is a rollercoaster ride and every day is different.Hope you're feeling bit better today?  
Lack of symptoms starting to worry me now especially as I've got the shaky feeling in my belly that I get before  shows up. 
fingers crossed for everyone testing today
xxxxxx


----------



## Laurs

Morning ladies,
I'm better today but very horny!!!        Think its coz i had a sexy dream last night and so its obviously on my mind, I believe you've been in the same boat panda! It's funny coz when you think that since DD has been born, my sex drive has become quite low and DH moans, now I'm on heat and would have it ten times a day but can't! Hoping that some of the heavy feeling in my minnie moo (LOL - that's what me and my DD call it!) iS wanting sex - Well that's how I'm remaining positive, as no AF yet! No spotting, NILCH! So a much more positive day for me today! x

Panda - Thanks for your support yesterday, boy did i need it! I'm more positive today too, I suppose another day closer always helps! x

Jacq - I wouldn't have sex not for as many weeks as you can hold on for. There is so many different stories, opinions etc on the web but we have come this far, a few extra weeks can't hurt! I'm not even doing DIY because I've read that orgasms contract your uterus and this is no good etc. Sperm can not be good for the embryos etc. Just being super cautious and whether this is fact or someone just providing their opinion, I don't know but I didn't with DD for many weeks - it's hard on both but in the long term I think its for the best. Right i'm going to stop the lecture now!!! x

Pinkybonkers - Yes as you read above i'm doing better, a lot of us testing on the 14th! Is anyone constantly checking their phone calendar, as if the days/nights will go  by quicker   

Jo - Thankyou for what you said, given me a little hope! Do you know if the feeling was in the groin but mainly in the minnie -moo (LOL) - I laugh everytine I write that!  

Hello to all the newbies, you can go crazy with us!  

No symptoms either but have had heartburn the last couple of nights but do suffer from h.b anyway since the miscarriage so may be nothing  but is an early symptom of pregnancy and this was how I knew I was pregnant during ICSI 2 2WW, one night had it for hours, 3 nights before OTD, as i never suffered from it before so who knows! x

Sorry If i've missed anyone out xxx

Have a good day eberyone xxx


----------



## Laurs

Jo apologies hun - forgot to ask how you're doing, you still getting the discharge?     for you and us all! xxxx


----------



## Panda

Just called my clinic to double check that I should be testing on 14th (as its only 13 days after ET) and the head nurse told me to leave it until 16th to be sure .... arrgghhhhh that's another two days to wait now!!!    She also said that I need to go in for another progesterone shot today and they had forgotten to tell me last week.  grrrhhhh       My cons is currently away so the nurse is going to call her and get back to me shortly.  My clinic are extremely good, and this is the first time they've ever forgotten anything so will let them off this time!  

Will report back soon.


----------



## Laurs

Hi Panda - you poor thing! So did you have 3 day old embies put back?? See your ET was on 02/01 so 12 days might be a bit early to test, they are making you do the full 2ww! I had a 3 day transfer and I have to wait 13 days but they are all different I suppose. Good luck with your shot! xx


----------



## Panda

Yeah they were frozen at 3do and were put back at around 7pm on 02/02.  Am a bit annoyed that I wasn't told about the other shot but the nurse said she'd check back through my file and if I had 250mgs then I need to go for another one, if I had 500mgs then I won't need to go.  Ah well, gets me out of work early!


----------



## kateharts

i was wondering about my test day too ... I had ET on 4/2 and they said to test day 14 which is 17/2 ... ? Does that sound right?

Anyone else testing on 17th? Did you have a 3dt on 4th??


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi everyone - mind if I join 

Going crazy today, supposed to be working on a report but can't concentrate!! Just really tempted to test,but not due until Monday!!! I'm 8dpt (5 day blast).  Brown spotting seems to have stopped so hoping that is a positvie sign.

Laurs - glad your feeling better today.

Panda - sorry that you have to wait another 2 days the wait seems endless. 

Kateharts- hi my clinic told me to test 14 days later (15th) and that was after a 5day blast. 

Good luck to all and  
M. x


----------



## Panda

Just got to the bottom of the injection thing.  Apparently I don't "have" to have it as I am already on 1 cyclogest and 2 Femeston tabs (Oestrogen and Progesteron) a day.  They gave me the jab last week as an added precaution.  The nurse said that it won't affect the outcome if I don't have it but it would be good if I could pop in.  I'm gonna go, its only a 10 min walk from our apartment anyway, and would rather know that I've given it everything I could.


----------



## littlepj

Hi Ladies,

It's great joining this post on the 2ww. There are so many of your going through the same thing and it's nice to know that are the emotions that I am going through are normal!

Pinkybonkers, Panda - Many thanks for your encouragement. I know I have tested early and I know I should not have done this but somehow this morning I had the strong urge to just do it! I am still 3 days away from OTD and I am hoping that a miracle can really indeed happen.

No sign of AF at all but I know the cyclogest can keep that away. 

I now have not more pregancy tests in the house and I am not going to buy anymore until Thursday night!

Chat soon
Littlepj
x


----------



## Claire223

My clinic make you wait 16 days... my embies were put back on Saturday but no testing until 22nd aaaarrrrrrhhh going crazy, no more pale pink jelly though woop woop... fingers crossed....

Panda - thank you so much for your kind words yesterday x x x

Ladies I wish you all a big fat BFP      

x x x

Claire


----------



## Laurs

LittlePJ - I knew a lady on my previous 2ww who took the test the day before OTD and got a negative, and did the actual test on OTD an got a positive so even 24 hours can make a difference, so dont give up. x x x 

Claire - Love the positivity, glad there is no more pink jelly. x x x

Panda - I'd get the jab if i were u 2, might as wel!  xxx

Mina Moo - I had to test 12 days after my blast as it was more advanced so you could test then as well a nd get an accurate result but up to you. I suppose its best really listening to what our clinics sayxxx

Kate - I'm allowed to test 13 days after my 3dt xxx


----------



## armi

Mm I just had a 2 dt so I wonder if 13 days is to soon for me?


----------



## Panda

Back from my injection - got a sore   now!

I asked again about my test date and the nurse said that they have counted day 1 as the day after my ET as I had it at around 7pm.  They like to wait 14 days from ET so that will be 16th Feb but she is going to double check with the cons when she's back tomorrow.  Some clinics like you to test 14 days after EC and some 14 days after ET.  

I seem to have made some of you panic now about your test dates which wasn't my intention at all    Pls go with whatever your clinic tells you.

Off for lovely sausage, mash, onions and gravy.  A proper dirty naughty dinner!


----------



## kateharts

I know whatever date I test I will end up being OCD and re-testing a few days later anyway!!

I have been so sad this afternoon - I went home at lunch and had a letter from clinic who said none of my embies are suitable for freezing. Just feel like that was my safety net. I dont feel positive about the one they put back and now they have said none have survived I just think it doesnt speak very loud for the one they put back.

I wish I had had 2 put back now and hadnt been persuded otherwise.

It means back to the beginning if this doesnt work, after 2 months waiting ... I know some of you ladies have been through much worse so I shouldnt be pouting and crying but i just though at least one would have made it to freezing


----------



## Pinkybonkers

kateharts- I know just how you feel. I only had 4 of my 5 eggs fertilise, 2 put back. We got our letter on Sat telling us the other 2 weren't suitable to freeze.  .
But don't give up hope. You've had a good one transferred and it only takes one hun.     .
We're all in the same boat here so don't feel bad about saying you feel bad.
Enjoy your sausage and mash Panda-sounds yummy.
xxx


----------



## Jo82

Hi Ya all...well the 3 x daily pesseries are keeping the brown bleeding at bay, also given me really sore boobs. Felt quite queasy at the end of a lecture today and had a funny taste in my mouth and it was watering like it does before you are sick. Fresh air and mints seemed to help. Went light-headed last night as well. Looks like the extra progestrone from the pesseries are taking effect. I've checked for symptoms but it seems that the pesseries are likely to be the cause. 

Been for acupuncture today, the lady said my pulses were fuller and slippery as they would be expected to be during pg....BUT she did say that this could be quite likely to be due to the progestrone. So since none the wiser!!! 6 days to testing an we'll know. I don't feel as though it has worked but hopefully I am wrong.     

Welcome Sam and good luck.

Littlepj...  hope it's just too early to show. How many days are you past et and was it 5 or 3 day ET?

Panda...I agree the second week is the worst by far.

Pinky...    apparently AF and pg can feel very similar and many peole don't realise they are pg for a month or so r at least after missed AF

BR computer playing up


----------



## Jo82

Right back again!

Lol Laurs...my cousin had the feeling in her 'minnie-moo' as you would call it...or 'flue' as I would call it. She was on the contraceptive injection..no AF's but got that feeling thought she was imagining it unti she put on even more weight. She went to the GP who said it must be a cyst...long story cut short she was 4 months pg by the time she found out...with her 3rd child...NO idea lol A few other people have written/spoke of the area of their utereus being heavy or full.
   for good news! Your horniness is a good sign as well.

Mina-moo...hey chick..Your 'supposed' to be writing a report lol best not get your usename and laurs 'flue' name mixed up!

Panda...hope your   isn't too sore now. sounds like a pain with changing dates!

Kate...you have the best embie in you. Just because the others didn't do well doesn't mean the one in you won't. Plus your insides in far better for development. 

I am going to throw this laptop through the window...typing is mising out letters so having to re check again and gain arrrrggghhhhh DF is going to order a macbook xxx


----------



## kateharts

thanks for the positive words girls! I know its daft but I feel sad for my other little embies ... 

Never thought I would go through so much heartache wanting a baby, didnt we spend most of our youth being told how easy it is to get caught?!


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all
yes I am supposed to be writing a report but no consentration today. lol!  

Kateharts - my friend didn't have any embies to freeze either and she was really upset at first but she is actually due in 6 wks so it can work.  

And as Jo says the best place to develop is inside you. 

Oh well back to work for me. xx


----------



## littlepj

Hi Ladies,

Jo82 - I had a 2 day transfer and it has been 11 days since ET so just 3 more days until OTD for me. I really want it to happen this time but it is so hard to think positively when I have had a failed cycle already.

Laurs - Thanks for your message. I am going to hold out until OTD and see what happens. I am back at work so I am hoping it will keep me distracted and also having FF certainly helps.

Pinkybonkers, kateharts - Don't worry about not having any frozen embies. My other 2 embryos were not suitable for freezing either. We were disappointed as on our first cycle we managed to freeze 2. I did have 2 embies transferred so I'm really hoping that has increased the chances.

Hope you all other ladies are hanging in there on your 2ww.

Littlepj
x


----------



## aka12

Hello Ladies,

I am new to the group but It seems that all the comments i am reading feel that i am the one going through them.  Cant figure out the pains and twinges i feel are due to the progestrone or real feelings.  I am due for testing on friday and am completely wired up and ready to snap at anyone!!
Feeling a bit of heaviness, lathargy and breasts are very sensitive.
So depressed.
Good luck to all the ladies out there, my prayers are with each and every one of you.

x
Al


----------



## littlepj

Hi Ladies,

I just went to the toilet and when I wiped I got some light brown/pink discharge - it was very light and not much of it but I am wondering if this means my AF is coming. 

I know many ladies have said it is normal to have this discharge even when pregnant but this is also how I knew on my last cycle that it was going to be a BFN 

It's not looking good at the moment but will still hold off testing until Friday.

Littlepj
x


----------



## kateharts

I spent the first few hoping for some pink spotting to mean implantation bleed and not I am praying not to see anything!

I have PCOS so I dont get a regular AF so I dont know if pink spotting is normal or not littlepj sorry! I do know I am feeling really heavy around my stomach and I dont know when AF is due becuase she only appears about every 40-50 days! In fact last time I saw her was November!

I DO know that BFP is v. possible with spotting, most of my mummy friends said they had it so try and stay positive and   for you for Friday!! x


----------



## Pinkybonkers

Thanks Jo but I'm more convinced now that AF could be making an appearance. Got increasing dragging abdo/ lower back pain as the days gone on, like before AF usually shows her face. Started the day quite upbeat now feel a bit poo, sorry.
little pj-fingers crossed it's your little one burrowing in.   
good luck to everyone testing tomorrow.
Can't wait for DH to finish work so I have company and I can bend his ear!
xxx


----------



## Jo82

Littlepj...   that is what I had on saturday night and then brown discharge on Sun and Mon. Have you called your clinic? I did as I had that last cycle as well and like you knew it meant AF was on her way as she always starts like that. I didn't know anything coul be done so just sat at home crying. Thanks to FF I've learnt that increasing the pesseries can stop the spotting. Called the clinic who told me to increase the pesseries and stop the aspirin. Mine as now mostly stopped, discharge just slightly darker than usual. Obviously if the embies haven't developed or implanted, it won't make a difference but appaently it can make some difference if they are struggling to hang on in there. It's worth a go for me anyway so I know I've tried everything possible. Plus it could e implantation so everyone keeps reminding me     it is.

Pinky...   

aka12...if you figure it out pease let me know lol

Kate...it's annoying isn't it all those years of worrying and making sure we practice safe sex...now we try like   and it's so damn hard. 



 xxx


----------



## juggly

It's a BFN for me I'm afraid girls.   AF came yesterday regular as clockwork.  Good luck to all those testing this week especially those on the same test day the 11th


----------



## Jo82

Juggly....sending you loads of   really sorry to hear this xxx


----------



## armi

oh Juggly so sorry   . 

To te girls bleeding last cycle I had 2 days of implantation bleeding and have a 12 month old daughter !! Don't give up yet.


----------



## Jo82

Armi..  I hope this applies to me xxx


----------



## armi

Jo82 said:


> Armi..  I hope this applies to me xxx


[fly]COuld easily be a late implanter!![/fly]


----------



## GIAToo

Juggly - so sorry hun     Take care xx


----------



## Mazza1971

I cannot believe that I am posting this but I got my   today. I didn't post earlier as we did 3 test at 5.30 this morning and they showed the faintest lines but my clinic test 14dpEC so I phoned them and went for a blood test which has come back as positive. They like your levels to be at least 25 for a viable pregnancy and mine were 49.3 so right now I am going to enjoy it and start panicking tomorrow...

*Juggly * - I am sorry that you haven't got your dream this time. I do know how devastating a negative is and I am sending you lots of   .

Mary xxx


----------



## armi

Maaryd so very happy for you!!! Me next


----------



## Jules 1972

Hi girls

Congrats to Maryd on your BFP 

So sorry Juggly  

*Littlepj and Jo82 and anyone else who might be able to help* I'm due to test on Saturday and I've had pink spotting last night and some brown tonight. Had a headache all day yesterday and stomach pains, convinced it was AF. Didn't sleep much last night and we were both really upset.  
I've gone back to work this week so there is now about 15 hours between the pessaries. Do you think the spotting is caused by this? Do you think should I ring the clinic and ask for more. Mine run out on Thursday morning and I'm really worried and stressed by this.

Thanks and grateful for any advice


----------



## Jo82

Armi....my pink tinted cm and brown blood when wiping when embies were 8-9 days old so   it's implantation.

On a totally none TTC note: We've just ordered a Macbook   I know I will b gutted if AF arrives and we've spent so much money on something other than the icis but sod it. Sick of ttc and treatment. If this doesn't work this time it's me outta the game until the pct change the funding or we manage to save. TBH I need the break and I begrudge paying out all that cash for sweet FA in return...apart from being suicidal and homicidal on the d/regs. 

 it works but acceptant now if it doesn't xxx

Jules...just seen your post. Maybe call your clinic. The timings shouldn't affect it too much..not sure though. it's only 3 hours extra so doubt it to be honest. Were you medicated? I guess you won't know when your AF should be due in that case.     it could be implantation...been searching loads and it can take a while for the blood to travel down xxx


----------



## armi

Jules try and get more pessaries, even if all it does is make you feel like your doing somthing. Lots o girls take extra pessaries when bleeding.


----------



## Gogirlgo

hi

Juggly- am soo sorry, this whole ttc thing is so heartbreaking  .

Maryd-Congrats ou ur BFP, enjoy each and every moment of it.


Gogirl


----------



## Jules 1972

thanks for replying so quickly Jo82....feel like I'm going a bit  

I've no idea when AF would be due as last one was 29th Dec. I've had ICSI with a 2 day ET on 28th January. I thought it might be too late for implantation and it really felt like AF. Had no cramps today so hoping this is a good sign. However, trying not to get my hopes up to then have to cope with a BFN.

On another note completely, I thinks it's good you got the Macbook. I think you need to treat yourself after all of this and they are meant to be very good. Thanks a lot for replying, it makes you feel a little better. jules xx


----------



## gantypant5

Hi All,  

Ive not been on today and 3 pages have appeared - How mad!!  

Maryd -        CONGRATS, you have brought me to tears and I don't know who you are, so happy for you!

Juggly - I'm really really sorry to hear about your BFN   - I'm due to test on Sunday, I'm so scared, I don't want to do it!!

Jo82 - Nice one on the Macbook, we've got a Mac computer and it is sooo fabUlous!!

Good luck to all for tomorrows testing.
Big


----------



## Jules 1972

Hi Armi

Thanks for the advice, I think I'll ring the clinic tomorrow and ask for more pessaries. At least I'll feel like I'm doing something. Best Wishes   

Jules xx


----------



## Jo82

Jules...My AF spotting on the fresh cycle started 14 dpo/ec. I always have 14 days luteal phase. If we pretend...lol somehow...that we had not had IVF/ICIS/FET then we would not have any clue as to what may be happening and would possibly consider that we had ov late...I know I would, as there would be more chance of finding the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow than getting a natural BFP! 

I know it's nearlyimposible but try to relax and see what the clinic says. I know   for me to be saying this after I was the one in bed most of yesterday crying but it didn't help I know it's so so hard when you feel in that frame of mind but you are already giving you and your embies the best chance they could have. Extra progestrone may be helpful..I was naughty and increased mine myself to 3 x daily on the Sunday as I knew the clinic would not be open. I am not suggesting you do the same but just do what makes you feel better.

I'm still here, still the same and very excited about the Macbook...even more so with the huge discount for being a student...only 3 hours per week for 12 weeks but it counts and interest-free credit card BONUS    



Just need my embies to snuggle in and I will be


----------



## Panda

Morning All

littlepj and pinkybonkers - how is the spotting this morning?  Did you manage to call your clinics?  

Juggly -      Sorry honey.  This treatment lark is a big pile of poo and so terribly cruel.  Keep the faith though   

MaryD - Congratulations to you.      Sprinkle some of your fairy dust over the rest of us please  

AFM - Yesterday afternoon I started to feel heaviness in my abdomen again.  Felt almost burny sensations as well - bit like AF coming.  Had another rude dream in the night, didn't manage to reach the big "O" though, cos I woke up  .  This morning was a nightmare, I put shower gel on my hair instead of shampoo, had about 10 different outfits on cos I looked "fat" in all of them.  I asked DH to take the clean washing out of the oven instead of washing machine.    These are all classic AF symptoms for me so am not in the best of moods this morning.  Am waiting for the clinic to call me to today to confirm OTD.  Will let you know.


----------



## armi

Just to report a very cautious   . Two lines, one very faint.


----------



## Panda

Armi     Congratulations!!!


----------



## aka12

Armi many many congrats!

Panda good luck with your result!

Jo82 i hope the spotting stops.........a little while ago when i wipied i got a faint spot on the paper! i am so freaked out.  i called my clinic and asked them if i should be worried and she said yes! so much for moral support!  Anyways she asked me to put 3 pessaries a day now.. i am so tense and want to cry every second now....hate it and just dont know what to do? do i go back into bed and not move all day??

good luck to all the ladies testing today.

Al
x


----------



## Sam76

Congrats Armi - fab news!!


----------



## SaSaSee

Hello all,

My testing day is tomorrow and I am on pins and needles....keep opening up the cupboard with the HPT and looking at it but then think "Just wait until tomorrow morning" It's making me   I have had practically no symptoms at all except for those that I think are from the Cyclogest. It has been such a comfort to read all of your posts here, it makes me feel less alone.

So sorry to hear about anyone with a BFN...sending you a big   and   for those with a BFP this time around.

I am   for each and every one of us....now need to go off and keep busy for the next 24 hours....will probably involve eating  

Sending good wishes and lots of luck to everyone testing today and to everyone else, hang in there!!

Sxx


----------



## Laurs

Armi and Maryd - Fab fab news - Many congratulations!!! xx

Armi - Was OTD today? x 

Juggly - SO so cruel this treatment, take some time out and arrange your next treatment (if that's what you want to do) - Just remember it took my mind off it all a little and I focused on the next one. Time does heal honey, will be very raw for a while. Sending all the        in the World to you xxx

To all the ladies spotting/bleeding - how's that going??     its implantation bleeds for you all xx

Panda - Bet you're desperate to know your OTD! Why did they do the ET so late? These dreams of yours! My daughter just pointed at your photo and went Mama Mama - I said that's not your Mummy darling but she continued to point at your picture and say Mama Mama so maybe she knows something we don't - lets take it as a positive sign! x

I forgot to say I had a baby dream on Sunday night - however as you know Monday was a horrible day for me and DH so I completely forgot about the nice dream, just all the negatives! I had another little red-haired baby girl, was so overwhelmed and emotional when I woke up. My Mum's friend who is in to hearing voices, uses tarot cards etc said she sees me with another little girl, really hope she's right! No matter what you believe in, any positivity you cling on to don't you! 
I've got my daughter all day for 12 hours whilst DH works, first time really I've had her like this on my own since EC/ET. Calling Mum round later to help me but trying to rest as much as I can x


----------



## Laurs

Sasasee - That's the cruel twist to this treatment, the cyclogest give out the same symptoms as early pregnancy so you don't know which it could be! Keep busy hun, will probably be the slowest 24 hours of your life but worth waiting if you can xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi All
just wanted to say:

Sorry and   to those who had BFN, I know its so devastating.

  to BFP's.

Jo - hope your feeling better today?

Panda - I'm exactly the same as you, I keep putting things in the wrong places e.g. took the milk out of the fridge and then put it back in the cupboard!!!  I keep calling things by the wrong name  .  I was hoping it's a good sign but I've always been a bit loopy. lol

I also have a confession to make ladies - I tested this morning!!!! and of course got a   Why am I so stupid? I'm not due to test until Monday, Sat at earliest as its a blast.  But could I stop myself - NO.

I keep telling myself its way too early but it doesn't seem to help. Confession over. 


Sasasee- try to hold off until tomorrow and   and  , I'll be keeping my fingers crossed. 

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow. 

M. x


----------



## kateharts

Congratulations to Maaryd and armi!!! What a great success story to read first thing in the morning!!
 to Juggly, you must be so sad, I feel so sorry for you.

These 'symptons' that everyone is having from cyclogest - I dont have any ... am I doing something wrong??!

Panda - your dreams are making me chuckle!


----------



## Panda

Mina-Moo - you wally!  Of course its too early.       I know how hard it is though as I have made the same mistake a few times.  You just get it into you head and it starts eating away at you until you end up giving in.    

Laurs - I had FET and thats the time they wanted me to have it done.  God, I hope your daughter knows some we don't!   

SaSaSee - step away from the pee sticks.  Not long to go now.  You could test today and get a BFN and be really upset but still get a BFP on Sat, so its best to wait.    

kateharts - they are so bizzare.  DH thinks that the Madonna one the other day was my brain telling my I was desperate for a drink and to go the gym...


----------



## lucyloo12

Mina-moo - you silly sausage  Slapped wrist for you...
Girls there's a lesson in not testing early.  Oh Mina-moo, I know you want to know so badly, but it's only ever any use knowing if you can trust the result - and you can only trust the result on your OTD from your clinc.
Keep positive sweetie xxxx

Armi - wooohoooooo, well done you!  Fab news

Mary - Wayheyyyyyy!  Congrats 

Juggly, oh honey, so sorry.  Thinking of you xxxx

Kateharts - I didn't have cyclogest for my first two cycles - I am guessing you are doing Long Protocol?  In which case you don't need them.  DON'T PANIC!!!!!

Sasasee - hope the time goes quickly for you, and lots of luck for tomorrow.

Mightmouse - step away from the test!  2 more sleeps and we'll be there!!!

Luce x


----------



## saragh

Hello everyone, sorry not to go through everyone but I'm still trying to get up to speed with who's who and where in there treatment!
It's one week today since my IUI, no idea as to the outcome! I had some really nasty cramps over the weekend but reckon that must surely be too early for implantation.
Stomach feels really bloated and boobs feel really sensitive but could easily be AF symptoms so who knows!
I was ok up to now but beginning to go la la now with the wait!!
I know what you mean about these dreams!! I started having very sexy dreams a few months ago!! Never had anything like them so was quite a surprise!! The most irritating thing was I always wake up with them after hubby has gone off to work, good job I suppose or he probably wouldn't make it out of the front door!!  
I have already done 3 rounds of clomid to no avail so this is my first trip down the IUI route.
Armi I hope that becomes a more positive positive!!!
Good luck to those testing soon and   to those who didn't get the result they hoped for .


----------



## Mazza1971

Girls with respect to your sexy dreams, they could be a very positive sign as I remember one quite clearly and that would still get the juices going! Either that or abstinence is making the heart grow fonder!

Congratulations armi         

As requested by Panda     to all of you.

To all those tempted to test please don't. I was so convinced that my cycle had not worked as had all symptoms that I normally would have before AF and was really depressed this time last week. It really is not over until the fat lady sings and remember you get your test date for a reason...

Sweet dreams all of you!


Mary xx


----------



## christine08

Morning everyone,

just wanted to say it was a BFN for me today   
I have been so positive all week and my AF was 3 days late too! even tho i had no medication it was a natural FET.  But unfortunately   arrived this morning on my OTD typical!! Also received a letter to say my last 2 embies didnt survive, they thawed them when i had my FET 2 weeks ago and they wanted to take them to blast an refreeze them for me, unfortunately they never made it.  Really dont think i can go through another cycle, its so heartbreaking. Plus ive had 2 funded cycles so not sure im allowed another, so gonna take a few months to save some penny's. 

Anyway     for all those still on 2ww rollercoaster

Big congrats to all those BFP there seems to be alot this year, hope it continues x 

Big     to all those BFN, our time will come xxx
huggs an best wishes christine x


----------



## Panda

Christine       So sorry xx


----------



## lucyloo12

Sorry to hear your news Christine   xxxxx


----------



## littlepj

Christine - So sorry to hear your news  

Panda - No more discharge for me since yesterday's episode. The discharge was very light brown/pink so hoping that there is still a chance for me. On my last cycle I had darker discharge and it was early on too so I am really hoping it is not a repeat of the last cycle this time. I so want the BFP this time!

Maryd, Armi - Congrats on your BFPs! I hope I can join you guys!


----------



## kateharts

hey lucyloo12 - sorry I didnt write it very well I mean I have no symptons off the cyclgest not that im not taking any ..

im doing one in morning and then one in evening but i dont feel bloated or anything  

I dont feel anything at all


----------



## Mina-Moo

Christine I'm so sorry, big   .

Rest up, give yourself time.

M.x


----------



## lucyloo12

Kateharts - ahhh, I see, me blonde, me no understand 
I didn't get any symptoms from cyclogest last time and got a BFP.  I would not worry, we're all different!

x


----------



## SaSaSee

Christine, sending you a huge    so sorry it didn't work for you this time. Be good to yourself and take care

Sxx


----------



## littlepj

Hi Ladies,

Just as I said that I had no discharge, I went to the toilet and when I wiped there was a bit of light red blood so signs are not looking good for me.

I'm going to try and call the clinic and see what they say. To be honest, if it is a BFN I would really rather know today rather than waiting another 2 days. If they could give me a blood test today it would be good but not sure if they would consider it to be too early and still want me to wait until OTD.

Chat soon
Littlepj
x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Littlepj- I know how you feel about just wanting to know, but lots of people have bleed and still go on to have a  .

So chin up, big  , It's not over yet. x   

M. x


----------



## aka12

Sorry about your news Christine...


----------



## gantypant5

Afternoon All  

 to all you guys who have managed the   I now have 4.5 days left until testing - I seem to be the only one who doesn't want to know the result - I'm sick of seeing -  

Right I'm going to get some lunch and come back later!!


----------



## lucyloo12

Oh Gantypant5 - I've never known anyone count in half days during the 2ww!  You must really be feeling the strain 
Now stay positive, your luck has to change   How many cycles have you had?  Did they do anything different this time?

Well you're in good company on here...Oh I know what you mean about not wanting to test, sometimes it's better not to know...but alas, it has to be done.  I am dreading this one too after m/c last time.  Just feel that it will happen agin even if I do get the BFP   Ha ha, and here's me saying 'stay positive'  

x


----------



## kateharts

I have made a 'plan' for after negative result on Wednesday so i have something to thing about. Trying to think positively!

Does anyone know, if you are using NHS, do you have to go back in a queue before you can start next cycle. I know you have to wait 2 months tolet your body settle??

.. after that its time to start spending the savings!

Is it just me or is this week dragging soooo much!! I can't believe Wednesday isn't over with yet!

I have just been in ASDA staring at HPT but i decided not to buy because sod's law AF will arrive if I spend the money on the test!


----------



## Laurs

Girls I just did a big update and I lost it all!!!!

Basically I said;

Christine - So sorry hun, I really am! x

Littlepj - Keep us updated,     that u get the bfp that u deserve, everything crossed for you x

Lucyloo - Had a MC too and know exactly how you feel even if we get a bfp, will always be at the back of our minds . . .is it going to happen again. It won't hun, lets stay positive for each other x

Katie - box only says that u may experience side effects so don't worry! x

Gantypant5 - I have 4.5 days too! And bloody counting, even did the hours earlier!!! x


----------



## Eli1000

Hi Skybreeze, please can u put on the chart a lovely BFP for me.Thanks xxx


----------



## Jo82

Lucyloo...    Quote: "Now stay positive, your luck has to change"  

Gantypant....I know what you mean...I hate seeing 1 line! Not long to go now!

Littlepj...    for good news. Are you testing early?

Kate...lucky you not feeling bad from the pesseries. I think you mainly get bloated / wind if your doing them up the bum! If your doing them up the front then you won't get as many bad effects. There was no waiting list for FET so not sure. We have to save for the next go if it's a BFN.

Christine...big   really sorry. Take time to think about your options. We also don't get more funded go's unless the pct change their funding policy. We got 1 plus FET. Sucks hey.

Mary...congratulations. My sexy dreams are back but think it's the increased proestrone pesseries. Hoping it's due to a BF but not holding my breath. 

Sarag...hope it's implantation 

SaSaSee....cruel isn't it!


AKA12..charming on the support from the clinic. Surely they should offer reassurance. I don't think laying in bed wll make that much difference. If it's going to work it will and if everyone needed to lay in bed all day nobody would get pg. I was told to rest if the bleeding got worse or the pesseries didn't help.
Good luck xx

Armi...congratulations x


----------



## lucyloo12

laurs...counting hours?  Good god girl, you've got it bad  
I say that, I am now thinking I might have a tot up of hours to go...

I see you have a little girl from IVF in Sep 2007 - that was when we had success too - I have twins girls born June 2008 - when was your little girl born?

We must remember that it can and does work.  Go away nasty miscarriage memories!!!!

x


----------



## Laurs

Congratulations Eli! x

LucyLoo - Had Alice in August 2008, love her to bits but makes the longing for another even stronger! x

Jo - How u doing? x


----------



## gantypant5

Hi Ya

Ive just been catching up on the replies since being on lunch - they have made me smile - You guys are really help getting through this 2WW!! - Fanks xx

lucyloo12 - Thank-you for your positive thoughts - I know, Ive got it bad - this week has dragged soooo much, I really didn't expect it too!! I don't think I'll relax either, I've had 2 MCs, 8 & 10 weeks. Aaarrrrrggggghhhhhhh!!

Laurs - Welcome to the last part of the wait with me! - Counting the hours really made me laugh!!  

Jo82 - Yep that 1 line is not what you want to see .....

Ive just got caught on here at work - Ooops !! Better go ....
See ya all tonight!!


----------



## birdey

hi ladies just to let you know we got bfn today, end of road for us now no more frosties or money, not sure what to do
hope you lladies get your dreams, keep strong
kirst x


----------



## Jo82

Gantypant...WHOOPS!!!!

Kirst....  Really sorry.

Laurs...I'm doing ok. No mega change, few bizarre twinges. Still in my pj's lol but I am on nights tonight so that's my excuse   

I feel quite tired which is silly as I only got up at 12:00.   The bloody cat stole my croissant this morning. It was in a bag on the kitchen top and when I got up he had dragged it into the hall and had nibbled bits out of it! Charming! lol xxx


----------



## lucyloo12

Jo82 - You cat is soo cheeky - and also very posh and possibly french given his meal choices   Did he ask for a skinny latte with it?

Gantypants - oops, well the forum is good (and addictive as we all know) but not worth losing your job over!  Hope you got away with it!


Oh Kirst...So sorry to hear.  Take care
xxxxx


----------



## littlepj

Hi Ladies,

Thank you ladies for all your messages it is really helping with my 2ww. I just can't wait to log onto FF each time to see what messages have been posted.

I had a bit of red spotting this morning and I called the clinic. They just told me to carry on with the cyclogest etc... The little bit of blood could mean anything really and it can happen even with a BFP but of course it can happen if AF is coming. She advised that it would be too early to test too and that I should hold out until Friday. So 2 more days to go......

If this cycle doesn't work then I'm thinking whether I should have some tests done. Perhaps there is a reason why the embryos are not implanting? Have any of your ladies had any tests done for that?

Chat soon
Littlepj
x


----------



## Panda

Eli -Congratulations   

littlepj  - we're all here to support each other and I know what you mean about looking forward to logging on to FF.  I log on at 645am before I have a shower in the mornings!!  Keep the faith, I reckon you've deffo got implantation bleeding there    

Birdey        sorry hon, not sure what else to say  

AFM - had it confirmed that test date is 14 Feb after all.  I think the nurse was getting confused.  So I've only got 4 days left.  Am going to go about 5pm on Sunday (we work Sunday to Thursday out here) as its the first day back at work after the weekend and there's no way I could face work if I got a BFN.  Am pretty convinced its a BFN at the moment, got no sore (.Y.) and they are the first symptom I get.  Although, saying that, I have had FET and not ICSI so no trigger shot involved this time and they make my (.Y.) MAHOOOOSIVE.  I keep talking myself in and out of BFNs and BFPs at the moment - every argument for seems to have a counter argument against.  I have a pharmacy on the ground floor of my apartment building and was very very close to nipping in there on the way back from work to buy a test but managed to talk myself out of it.  Ignorance is bliss at the moment.

I have one pretty attentive   at the mo, she's following me around everywhere and is currently sitting curled around my bottom between me and the chair back,  You know what they say about cats....
they are supposed to be intiuitve and know when you are pregnant.  See there I go again.  I'm going now to write some more in my d2WW diary.


----------



## kateharts

birdey ... i have been planning how we are going to fund this adventure once our free go runs out next cycle.  

I have my friends baby shower which I have organised day after OTD which is gonna be a nightmare - perfect timing hey!

I know its a week to OTD and I haven't had any symptons but I am just not wanting to do the test - I think as long as I have not done it - there's still a chance  

Hope your cat is right Panda!!  

I might go for a walk and see if any follow me


----------



## Mina-Moo

Birdey I'm so sorry  

Jo- your cat sounds like my dog, she stole my DH sandwiches before that I had made him for work, which I found hilarious needless to say DH didn't.  

Panda - what did you tell me this morning    lol.   Well I also hope your cats right, fingers crossed. 

Littlepj- I was thinking the same, not sure if there are any test that can be done, but it would be helpful to know if there was a reason. 

I just wondered if anyone else was getting any cramping pain? I've not had any spotting since 6dpt but I've started having some pain on my right side for about the last 3 hours?? Not sure if this might mean   is in her way

M. x


----------



## Jo82

Hey there...

Mina-moo... I have had twinges in my right side of tummy today just a few on and off and doesn't feel like AF cramps. lol at your dog...sod's hey!

Kate...Hopfully you will have good news ready for the baby shower.

Panda...  don't you dare!!! Good news about your cat....  it's a good sign. Mine's only interested when I have food or a comfy blanket on me. Not long until Sunday.

Littlepj....    for good news. Did the clinic say if pesseries will hold off AF if BFN? Just asking as I am due from today but on pesseries x 3 daily. Trying not to think about it but it's impossible.

Lucyloo...knowing my cat..he would! He licks the butter off your bread if it's left on the table for dinner. He is on a diet though so maybe why...fat cat!

Must get some sleep before work tonight but too busy being addicted to this site and watching films xxx


----------



## SaSaSee

I can't keep away from here...trying to not obsess now...is 6:00pm too early to go to bed? hahaha Cannot believe test day is tomorrow...it seems like a year has gone by since my ET. Dramatic, me? naaahh 

Birdey, so so sorry....sending you a massive virtual  
Eli congrats on your BFP!

Panda, so strange you mention your  , mine is stuck to me like velcro!

Jo, the croissant episode made me laugh..

Littlepj...not sure about those tests but worthwhile to ask...

MinaMoo, I have slight cramping on both sides but no other symptoms really....have absolutely no clue what the test tomorrow will show. I wish I could stay in this suspended state for a bit longer somehow as bizarre as that sounds....but I'll be up at the crack of dawn for sure, armed with my pee stick and ready to do battle   hahaha I think I'm going mad 

Kate, hope you get the result so the shower is a joy and not a drag...

gantypants/Laur...love the half day counting...mine started to go to minutes today!

To everyone else.......let's keep the faith just a little bit longer....

Lots of love and    

Sxx


----------



## Mandchris

Ok now I am strggling, I guess some of you can chat during the day!   
Well just wanted to say sorry to those who recently got a BFN  

Re the cats thing, I commented only yesterday that my two seem really clingy! Maybe (hopefully!) there is something in it??          to all

Mandy xxx


----------



## Jo82

S....loads of luck for morning. 

Mandy...when do you test chick? 

  

anyone else on pesseries? Will they keep af away? I'm on 200mg x 3 daily to stop the brown bleeding from the weekend. Will they stop af completely? Xxx


----------



## mightymouse2

Hi I too am on pessaries and haven't got a clue as to when to expect AF. My last AF was on the 27th of December!!
Do I just wait and work out AF after it arrives? I test on Friday. 2 more sleeps!        
Good luck to all those testing tomorrow and all the ladies with cats, please let us know how it all turns out  
Mouse xx


----------



## Claire223

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to pop in x x x 

I'll do personals later as Dh wants his tea....

Nothing to report... no symptoms... praying for morning sickness or sore boobs lol

Funny you should say about cats my little Jack Russell had been very clingy x x x 

What a rollercoast this is x x x x 

Love and hugs to you all x x 

Claire


----------



## angelihelen

Hi Ladies


I'm so glad there is something like this here....to know you're not alone is a big thing.

I'm 4dpt 2 lovely embies, (2day transfer) and was feeling alright until today. Everyone in my friends and family says 'stay positive' but the thing is, my body has already decided it's going to work or not now. And today I have cramps and that low down heavy feeling, exactly the same as I've had on my previous treatments which were BFN. So it is therefore v hard to stay positive. 

This is our final ivf. I don't want to do anymore, and DH is supportive of whatever I want to do bless him. Before we started this round, knowing it was our last, we knew that it would be a long shot and I knew that if it didn't work we have a back up plan of adoption. But when you're IN the cycle you do it in the assumption that it's going to work, of course you do. So for the past week or so I've absolutely allowed myself to do all the daydreaming, all the assuming, that THIS time it's it. Because otherwise whats' the point in doing it? 

But  if Feb 19th, our OTD comes round and I am not pregnant, then that's it...and adoption plan or not, and natural stuff aside, then that's me never going to have my own baby and I don't know how I'll cope with that. I know at the point I am at, that there is a whole world of opportunity ahead for all us ladies on the 2ww.  The possibility of what COULD be keeps us going. But I also want to be realistic and steel myself to what might well be the case. And these cramps today are opening my eyes to the reality that this may not work and I'm sorry to be on such a downer, just wanted to splurge really. 


On another topic I had one of the strange O experiences in my sleep this morning....very odd, followed by quite intense cramping. Never had THAT before...didn't realise that that was common! 

So sorry to hear about the BFN's but thrilled for the BFPS! I am still positive but the bad thoughts keep creeping in sadly. And omy god there's still ages till my OTD!


XX


----------



## Mina-Moo

Angelihelen
don't apologise for being on a downer, that's what we're here for.  This site gives us an opportunity to speak openly to people who understand and are supportive (or at least thats what I've learnt about FF) 

  and .  This could be your time. xx
sending you lots of   

I think I'm missing out I've not had any O whilst dreaming yet!!! lol

Moo. x


----------



## armi

Angel I agree with mina-moo you can vent here. Where else could you. Beside the big O is meant to be a very god sign. SAo just focus on the positive signs and continue the daydreaming for now. 
xx
I also am missing out on the big 0


----------



## Mandchris

Jo82 - I test blood tomorrow then will do hpt on Friday as I wont get the results from the blood test until at least fri
yOU HAD IMPLANTATION BLEED THEN    
MaNDY X


----------



## Laurs

Hi Ladies,

So sorry Birdey, we should all get pregnant after going through this treatment     xxx

Good luck for tomorrow all the testers xxx

Panda - Wow you are the 14th after all, I wonder if you can wait till 5pm?   xx

AngelIhelen - Know exactly where you are coming from, this is our third private treatment and had to pay for hubby to have his vasectomy reversal privately as well so money is running out, I will be devastated if I can't have another . . .well and truly! xxx

Got to go, little girl is crying  . . . will try and get on here in a bit xxx


----------



## gringo

Ladies sitting here enjoying a glass of wine, so no guesses it was a BFN for us.

Our journey will continue sometime soon with donor eggs.

I wish you all so much success

Never stop hoping

Smiles

******


----------



## Clarebaby

Angelihelen - My test date is 19th Feb too, I had the transfer on Monday (early blast) and from my collection of 6 eggs, 5 fertilised but only one made it to blast and that one's on board.  So no frosties for me.

The whole 2WW thing is a killer, but it sounds like you are really putting the pressure on yourself with this being your last attempt.  Have you tried listening to any relaxation CDs to help you have some downtime every day?.  You never know, this could well be your time!.  As for the cramps at this stage it's hard to read anything into them, as they can be a sign of implantation.  I am always reading of ladies having these cramps and then getting BFPs. So try and stay positive, it's a happier place to be!

I have decided to totally believe that I am pregnant and keep telling myself that and hey if it's bad news I'll deal with it then, but that's over a week away and I am going to enjoy being PUPO till then.

Hi to everyone else on the 2WW!

Best wishes
Clare


----------



## armi

I have blown everyne on this page bubbles. Hold the faith girls. If not this time, soon. My 3 cats had no idea of my pregnancy!!


----------



## littlepj

Good evening ladies.

No more spotting since this morning. 2 more sleeps to go until OTD....

Jo82 - Cyclogest does keep AF away. On both my fresh and frozen cycle my AF was delayed by a few days.
On those cycles I didn't actually experience any light bleeding prior to OTD so not sure what is happening to my body this cycle.

Good luck to all the ladies testing tomorrow. I know quite a few of us are testing on Friday. It will be great to hear news of more BFPs!


----------



## Mina-Moo

So sorry ******  
M.x


----------



## angelihelen

Mina-Moo, Armi and Laurs, thank you, it does help to let it all out!  
And Clare, thank you too. I have been listening to the Zita West cd till I practically know it off my heart! You are all right, just need a kick up the backside from people who actually understand what it's all about! 

You're right, you just never know. 

Someone did say to me, why not just allow it to be what it is every day till OTD and THEN if it's bad news, THEN you can allow yourself to feel bad, as there's plenty of time to do that. Until then, why not act as if it's good news. I do like that, it's just tough to remember it all the time! 

Seriously, the big O thing is really not the kind of thing that happens to me...certainly not without warning and probably in the middle of a work dream. And not even a GOOD dream. 

The mind works in mysterious ways.  

By the way my cats are havign nothing to do with me...no change there...xx


----------



## Laurs

So sorry ******   xxxx

Clarebaby - Love the PMA!!! XXX 

LittlePJ - So pleased the bleeding has stopped hun, test not long away now     for you xx

Jo - I do believe the pessaries can hold back AF, another completely unfair part of this treatment xxx

I might get myself some cats, they do say animals pick up on pregnancies . . so Good luck ladies   xxx

Sorry If i'd missed anyone, hubby as I said this morning was doing a 12hr shift and I had my little girl all day. Can't get home from work due to the weather so i'm fuming, so much for taking it easy! How can I with a toddler and a home to run! Rant over, love you girlies - love that I can rant about DH and this horrible 2ww! Have a nice evening, I'm going to calm down with a nice glass of  . . . . . . . . . . .water!!! x


----------



## armi

angel you have made me lough out loud, thus spitting y milk on the floor....please don't do it gain. Wishi had those kind of dreams!!!


----------



## Jo82

Hi ya everyone...

Well I feel lousy! I am light-headed, queasy and knackered. Not great when I start work in a hour. Not going to even attempt my uni work. Hope it's a nice shift tonight. 

Anyone obsessed with twilight saga? I'm going to re-read twilight to get me through my night. Edward is oh so yummy  

sexy dreams...think this may be due to the progestrone but don't understand why I am getting them more this time. Not sure if I had any of these symptoms after the cancelled medicated fet...I was on 400mg twice daily so I would get af inbetween cancelled cycles. So far my dreams have been wicked...very very hot but think I wake before the big O. Hard to tell though what with the increased cm and pesseries...yukky lol 


Clare....good on you enjoy every minute. 

******...  really sorry.

Laurs... Hope your ok.

Mandy...not sure as the increased pesseries may keep af away I guess. Good luck for tomorrow.

Mina-moo...hope your ok.

Angelihelen...you summed up my thoughts and feelings. I wish you loads of luck. Cramps are common in pg as well. 

Mouse...good luck xxx


----------



## Laurs

AngeliHelen - you can't help but think ahead though can you? I certainly do, you tend to want to protect yourself and be prepared as best you can for a negative result but if you can enjoy being PUPO then go for it! I wish I could, just a bag of nerves. I look ahead and think how can we possibly cope with another treatment, where is the money coming from? And to think some of you have been through much worse that I have and are still fighting ahead, you are all an inspiration to me xxx


----------



## Laurs

Jo - all good signs hun xxx


----------



## angelihelen

Jo, if my dream could have been about Edward Cullen, I'd not have been so surprised, even though I'm old enough to be his mother....I may re-read Twilight myself actually! Hey thinking about vampires certainly takes the mind off!!

Bubbles for all!

xx


----------



## pinkpixie

hi Jo enjoy your dreams my cats would steal any food they currenlty like jacket pot especially with butter and cheese

******   

congrats to those with BFP 

twilight saga is great i reread all the books not long ago.

AFM had my first preganacy dream the other night dreamt i was doing all these different types of tests one had these little balls in which chnaged colour if it was positive.  They were all postive so fingers crossed    not really got any symptoms that i coul d say are def pregancy related having hot flushes the odd pains low down and in top of legs and went really faint and shaky today but i quite often do that anyway!!!  Am still testing everymorning i know it will be a negative but for some reason it helps 

good luck to all those testing tomorrow


----------



## katlou

Hello
please may I join? I am on my 2ww for my first FET. I have twin frosties on board. OTD is next tuesday 16th feb. Very nervous!!
Congrats to the BFPs and hugs to the BFNs
Kathryn xxx


----------



## Pinkybonkers

Evening Ladies,
Firstly like to say HUGE congrats to all the   so pleased for you all.  
And to all of you that got the dastardly  I'm so sorry   .

I've got a question which may sound stupid, so -sorry in advance!!!
My OTD is sun14th but I start work at 7am. I'm loathe to do the test before work cos if it's a no for us then I don't fancy a morning trying not to blub at work. So do you think the levels of hcg will still be high enough to detect when I get home at 3pm or would you wait til monday am?

Panda-still got draggy belly and back but no signs of AF yet, thanks for asking.xx
Jo hope you have an easy night.


----------



## pinkpixie

pinkybonkers could you take a sample in container in the morning and then wait until u get home to test


----------



## Laurs

Pinkybonkers - shouldn't make a difference when you test, as its your OTD so a hpt should be able to detect it x


----------



## Pinkybonkers

thought about doing spec before I left for work then testing when I got home? But Laurs if you reckon that it'll be there anytime of day I'll do it 3pm.
God I wish it was Sunday!!!!!!! Can't concentrate on anything.
xx


----------



## littlepj

Goodnight ladies - I am off to bed now. Looking fwd to Friday so I know for sure what the result is. Hoping to get a BFP of course but with the light bleeding earlier today I am not so sure. Just have to hang in there and see and then hubby and I can focus on next steps.

Chat soon
Littlepj


----------



## Poppykit10

Evening Ladies,
OMG I just read through 7 pages and my eyes are now too blury to type  And I have promptly forgotten most of it 
The cats do spring to mind though....When I was pg with DD I would always have an afternoon nap and wake up covered in them (had 7 at the time) Then 2 of them would follow me about trying to be my bestist friend  
About the pessaries... Last cycle I was on 200mg twice a day but this time 400mg twice a day so not sure why that is ??

Pinkybonkers....If I were you I would save the morning wee and test it later. If you do an afternoon weaker wee you still won't be 100% sure if it a correct result and end up doing it the next morning aswell.

AFM I am 2 dp6dt and my OTD is 22nd. You would have thought that having a 6 day blast would mean you could test sooner than 2 weeks. I only have one little blast as out of the two eggs retrived only this little fighter made it to blast stage. It's a bit of a bugger cause as I'm 40 I could have had 3 put back but my ovaries didn't seem to want to play ball. Still I am sticking to the quality not quantity ruling for this round. 

 to everyone and sorry for the BFN's here lately  


Bel
XXX


----------



## aka12

****** so sorry about the news...pls keep hoping.   

x


----------



## crazycaff

Hi ladies

Can I join your list too?  I am on my first IVF and test on 19th Feb - assuming I have not been locked away for insanity by then!  

Good luck and lots of mental strength to all of you on 2WW too 

Cxx


----------



## Jo82

Hi there....

C...I'm not the only one up then! Good luck for the 2ww.

Poppykit...Good luck to you as well.

littlepj....   

Pinkybonkers...You would be fine to save the first morning pee. Our clinic advised us to use that one or else you shouldn't drink much in the afternoon prior to testing.

Katlou...Welcome and good luck. 

Pp...your dreams sound a good sign    . 

Angelihelen...mmmmmmmm Edward Cullen yummy. Haven't dreamt about him yet...just lots and lots of random men! 

Laurs...checked my symptoms against the side-effect list for progestrone and they match. Looks like the increased amount may account for the sudden symptoms again. Arrrgghhhhh why is it so cruel that they give us something to make our bodies think it's pg! Wish I had written down if I experienced this on cycles where I couldn't be pg as the FET was cancelled. 

Whoo-hooo my Macbook is being delivered today according to the tracker. I bet it will be just as I get to sleep and then I'll be too excited too sleep lol

Nothing else new with me...trying to stay sane xxx


----------



## Panda

Morning - I'm here too - but it is quarter past 10 and I'm at work!

Jo - you're up way too early, go back to bed and conjour up another dream  

Crazycaff - welcome - half way through your 2WW - this is when the insanity starts  

Morning to the rest of you, it'll be lunchtime here when you're all coming to life.

AFM - Yesterday morning and this morning I felt nervy sick for about 15 mins and the milk on my cereal smelt really milky if you get what I mean.

I also saw a guy smoking in the car behind me and my mouth went all watery and it made me feel sick.  This is odd cos I am (was) a social smoker, although not had one for over 3 weeks.  Last time I was PG the thought of smoking made me want to vom too.  Am hoping these are all good signs...

Still got the heaviness feeling too.  (.Y.) are normal.  On my last cycles I put the swollen (.Y.) down to the cyclogest but I actually think it was the trigger shot, one cycle was BFP and one was BFN and (.Y.) were MASSIVE on both cycles.  I'm on one 400mg Cyclogest a day and two femoston tabs so am getting loads of progesterone but no reaction in (.Y.), therefore it must have been the trigger shot causing it.


----------



## Claire223

Good morning snow babies....

Welcome newbies x x x 

Just wanted to check in and send     x x 

Anyone developing any symptoms? I'm feeling very slightly quoozy today.... Could be a bug or cyclogest though (what doses are you all on?)

Typical the first day I've planned to pop out for lunch with a friend and I don't fancy eating lol lol lol 

How are you all x x x 

Claire


----------



## SaSaSee

Hello all,

Sadly it's a BFN for me....no sleep last night, woke up every hour staring at the clock waiting to get up and test. I cried a bucket of tears yesterday, was like I had a premonition so couldn't muster any this morning. I feel sad and disappointed but will try again.

Thank you to everyone for your support through this crazy 2WW.

Good luck and lots and lots of   to those testing or still waiting....I'm   for you all.

Until next time around....lots of love

Sxx


----------



## Panda

SaSaSee       really sorry honey.  Take some time out and treat yourself to some pampering and cry buckets of tears as its very healing.  Am glad you're not giving up.


----------



## mightymouse2

So sorry Sasasee      
You are in my thoughts today....take care of yourself . Wishing you lots of luck as you carry on on your journey...    
Mouse xxx


----------



## Laurs

Morning ladies,

SasaSee - so so sorry     xx

panda - Sounds very positive! xx

PoppyKit10 - Congratulations on yor 6 day blast, didn't know they left it till the 6th day, always thought it went it on the 5th day, so you have obviously got a fab one in there! Better to have a fab one, rather that 3 that you're not too sure about. Can't believe you have to wait 14 days though!!! xx

LittlePJ - Not long to go now hun xx

Hello to all the new ladies! xx

Well hubby left our house at 6.15am yesterday and got in at 10pm! Took ages to get home with the snow! Then back out this morning at same time and should be home after 7pm but still snowing heavily so who knows!!! Anyone got a toddler and carried 2nd baby successfully, just so worried i'm doing too much again! x


----------



## Jo82

S...  really sorry. Time really does heal though.

Panda...the only time I am ever up is through work...cheeky posting whilst
on a night shift   I used to smoke for 12 years   and get that sicky / mouth watering thing as well, and when df was eating pasta with a tomato sauce...random as I usually like the pasta. 

claire...I've got sore boobs, queasy on and off, off food sometimes, wind, increased cm, increased sex drive, horny dreams, dizziness, hot flushes. Oh and my hair is static!!! Bizarre...I only rubbed my hand over it and it was moving towards my hand when I moved it away...like when you rub a balloon on your head  

I was on 200mg x 2 daily but increased on sun to x 3 daily due to brown blood appearing when I wiped. I've checked all the symptoms and all but the static lol are side-effects of progestrone pesseries. My symptoms got worse when I increased the dose so figure it's that   

   for a bfp


----------



## Laurs

Claire - I'm getting the odd twinges/pains but they are becoming more and more infrequent. Very tired and occasionally get dizzy (usually when I get up from a chair - like when you get up too quick) apart from that I have nothing else. No sore boobs, feel a little sickly every morning but I seem to be more nervous about the treatment in the morning so I think it's because of that and I never suffered from morning sickness with DD, although I know that every pregnancy is different. . To be honest I have no idea if its worked or not, I really don't xxx


----------



## ChoChoSan

Hi There Everyone,

Just to let you know - today is OTD (14 days post IUI) and BFN.

I am on CD30, yet no AF...think it must be the crinone gel. My cycle is normally 26-27 days long, but I think the progesterone has increased cycle length...will stop taking it today, and no doubt AF will follow. 

Lack of AF is not making me optimistic because it's been 14 days since treatment, therefore implantation should have already occurred if it was going to happen 

Next step for me is IVF, so I hope it doesn't take too long for that to come round. Good luck every one (there are so many of us!!)!


----------



## Panda

ChoChoSan       sorry hon xxxx


----------



## littlepj

Good morning ladies,

1 more sleep to for me now!

No more light bleeding this morning but that could be the cyclogest delaying things. Of course there is still a a glimmer of hope in me.....

SaSaSee, ChoChoSan - So sorry about your news   . Good that you guys are concentratingon the next steps. That really is the best way to go. That's what helped hubby and I last time; 1 phase finishes and you just moved on to the next one.

Chat soon
Littlepj
x


----------



## kateharts

Angelihelen you have summed up exactly how I feel!!! I dont want to think the nest because it will shatter me when its the worse.

So sorry for the BFN - sending you  

panda - i like the signs!!! Sending you   thoughts!!!

I haven't been sleeping well since ET. Apart from the initial 'funny' dreams (which have gone!) I just toss and turn all night in between weird IVF related dreams of either my telling DH it hasnt worked or strange bits of the treatment cycle! Last night woke up shivering cold because I was in a massive sweat .. anyone else had this?

I think there are a lot of you testing as from tomorrow ... lets hope lots of BFP to report & keep my occupied until wednesday! x


----------



## littlepj

It's mid-morning already! Now I just want to kow what the result if so I can just move on. Hubby and I are already talking about giving chinese medicine a try to see if that makes any different to the male factor. My NHS referral has also come through so it could be possible that we might qualify for 1 paid treatment cycle too.

I guess all will be revealed tomorrow!

We have a family gathering to celebrate Chinese New Year on Saturday and I was so hoping that I would be able to tell everyone some good news. Apart from my parents, no-one else in my family knows we are currenty going through treatment.

Chat soon
x


----------



## frazermic

Hi Girls

Laurs i have same symtons as you apart from i do have sore nipple not to sore though.I had to hold on to the wall last night when woke up needing wee as went all dizzy , 

Just taking each day as it comes and trying not to read to much into it though.
DH is worse thoug keeps asking do you feel different, lol

Sorry to the girls who got bfn this time all my love for the future.

take care


----------



## Laurs

ChoChoSan - so so sorry hun, this is the 2nd this morning, so very sad     xx

LittlePJ- It's good the bleeding has stopped, I would have thought if it was AF then it would have come so maybe you will be one of those ladies who have a bfp and a little bleeding?!!!!   for tomorrow hun, bet you're desperate to test and to just know once and for all xx

Frazermic - we all seem to be a little dizzy so I'm thinking that maybe the cyclogest has a lot to answer for! xx DH keeps asking me the same, how do you feel?!! xx

Kateharts - Not had any sweats hun, sure its a good sign! xx

Well I've had a funny morning, feel a bit sickly, especially towards dairy - milk? Think it may be nerves, feel quite uptight about DH being at work for such long hours, getting ever closer to Sunday etc. just basically trying not to look into it too much, suppose protecting myself from the dreaded bfn! However, I did go funny with milk last time so who knows! xxx


----------



## Panda

Laurs - I said earlier that my milk smelt extra milky today.....

I've just knocked a whole glass of latte over my desk and ruined some papers and my keyboard.  Am ssoooooo clumsy!


----------



## Laurs

Panda  I went off milk with DD, one day was eating cereal and just couldn't, this was a good couple of weeks after the OTD though! Had a cup of tea about an hr ago, just a got a sickly feeling. However very nervous today, I suppose Sunday is getting ever closer and just want to know and hubby working long hours. You just really can't call it can you, you have no idea what that test is going to say! I don't think it helps that I read other people's posts and think do I feel sickly, have I got sore boobs?? and the mind is a strong thing and I don't know whether I'm just getting it into my head that i'm feeling like this because I have convinced myself that I have these symptoms! If that makes any sense at all??!!!
Just don't want to get too excited, remaining a little guarded I suppose! 
Not clumsy like you though, I was in pregnancy however!!! xx


----------



## lucyloo12

Oh girls, so sad there is no good news on here (yet) today.

Sorry to hear the BFN news   Thinking of you.

There are 6 of us testing tomorrow...(unless anyone has been naughty and tested early...)
Mightymouse2, Jesi74, starburst10, Purplepassion, Littlepj and me.
Safety in numbers, that's what I say 

Some good sounding symptoms knocking around on here ladies - so frustrating to not know if they are preg symptoms or the blinkin' drugs.  Grrrr.

Good luck to all the lovely ladies testing tomorrow and over the weekend (awww it must be so sweet to test on Valentines and get that BFP!)

Take care
x


----------



## Panda

Im also really nervous today and can't put my finger on why.  We've got nothing planned this weekend.  DH is going out on a boys night tonight and I am vegging on the sofa.  I've not felt like this on previous TX's either.  Am also trying not to read too much into everything. 

I can't really remember how I felt when I was PG last time as I had severe OHSS and was in hospital for 8 days and at home sick for a further 8 weeks.  All I can remember is that I felt like I was going to die!


----------



## mightymouse2

Hi Lucyloo!
That's right! 6 of us testing tomorrow...Just think, tomorrow at this time, we will all know. Scary!
I will be up really really early.   I have woken up at all odd hours this week...
I have got everything crossed for us all and I am      
I have time off work anyway but I have begged Dh to take the day off -whatever the result.

So sorry to everyone who got a BFN today. Thinking of you and sending you  

Good luck to all!
Mouse x


----------



## Laurs

Copied this from another thread I'm on;

sorry you're feeling a bit sicky . As Laurs says, sometimes it can just be down to the anxiety of the treatment cycle, especially during the 2ww.  Frustratingly though, progesterone (cyclogest, crinone, gestone - even natural progesterone after ovulation) can cause all manner or wierd and wonderful side effects such as nausea as well as the following:

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems eg frequent peeing
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms

NO WONDER WE ARE ALL SO CONFUSED!!!


----------



## Laurs

Mightymouse and LucyLoo - I woke up t 3am on OTD and sneeked out of our bedroom trying not to wake hubby, I wanted to surprise him with a bfp- even though I thought it may be negative at the time! I've always been so negative during these 2ww's! However he woke up and thankgod he did, as I pee'd on the stick and it was a clearblue one, just said 'pregnant' or 'not pregnant' in 2007, none of this conception lark. I couldn't hold the test straight was shaking sooooo much! Consequently he held on to it and it said 'pregnant' - was in complete shock! Stayed up for the rest of the morning watching dvd's and drinking loads and wanted to keep testing and testing - did 4 tests in 4 hours! Was at my Mum's at 7am drinking tea! The digital ones seem to take forever and you keep staring at the test willing to answer to pop up! They don't take very long at all, we are just so impatient and apprehensive!
GOOD LUCK to all 6 testers tomorrow, can't wait to see some BFP's on here!!!  
   for you all xxxxxxxxx

Panda - I was in extreme pain after EC and ET last time, thought I might have OHSS was never disgnosed though! You had the severe case clearly, I felt terrible so if you had the severe case, god knows how you felt! I think Thursday just seems so much closer to our OTD, we are nearing the end of the week and I think that's why I feel so sickly - getting nervous, want to know desperately but it doesn't seem so far off now! x


----------



## katlou

Hi Lars,
Thanks for your list of symptoms.. really does help!! I get a quick twinge in my tummy just under my belly button whenever I bend forward!! I know.. dont bend forward! lol. Does anyone have any ideas on that??!!
xx


----------



## aka12

So sorry to hear about the negative results today, praying and thinking of you.

I am feeling very sleepy today with slight nausea, i keep thinking about my test tomorrow, keep getting knots in my stomach, so nervous!!!

Good luck to the girls testing soon, am praying for you all.

xx
A


----------



## lucyloo12

aka12 - you're testing tomorrow too?  I don't think you're on the big list honey!
Cool, 7 of us tomorrow then.
That'll be 7 of us going slowly crazy today then.
And 7 of us tossing and turning all night and getting up at ridiculous O clock to bring all this waiting madness to a hopefuly happy ending.
And then the next wait starts!  
good job we like waiting eh?

Refusing to read symptoms lists at this stage...what will be will be.
15 ish hours to go....

Thumbs hurt due to twiddling them too much.
More tea vicar.

x


----------



## kateharts

7 testers tomorrow! I am nervous for you!! 

I dont want my OTD to come around, its too much to handle!! I said to DH at lunch - you can read the test and tell me the news !! 

I kinda know the outcome already - im already thinking of the next go (negative nelly that I am)

I just cant accept that i wouldn't 'know' ... maybe I have watched too many Hollywood films or something!! 

I am dying to feel sick or have a sore boob!! Oh god, I have finally gone     

x


----------



## Laurs

Kateharts - My 1st 2ww I had no clue i was pregnant, was a complete shock when i got the bfp! x


----------



## littlepj

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering when the best time to test would be. I generally go to the toilet at a least a couple of times during the night so should I be testing at 3am if I go to the toilet then or wait until I next need to go to the toilet after that or does it really matter??!!

I really don't know what the result will be tomorrow. If it is BFN then I wouldn't be so shocked but if it is BFP I will be in a real shock (a nice one of course). 

I have a friend coming over for dinner tonight as my hubby is working til late. Hopefully that will at least be a good distraction for me before going to bed. 

Chat soon
Littlepj
x


----------



## angelihelen

Kateharts, you testing on the 19th? If so, me too and I also know those negative Nelly tendencies but let's hope we get proved wrong, that'll be something hey!


----------



## Laurs

LittlePJ - I went to bed about 10pm before OTD and woke up abot 3am and as far as I was concerned, this was my first wee of the day. I personally didn't think it mattered whether I tested at 3am or 6am, it is the first wee and it came up a clear bfp and continued to do so, I tested about 4 times in 4 hours and all were positive! x


----------



## mightymouse2

Thanks Littlepj for the good questions and Laurs for the great answer! 3am it is then!   
Littlepj have fun with your friend tonight. I have two friends coming round for dinner tomorrow! They think I am testing on Saturday morning (as that is what I have told everyone as I needed time to digest the result myself whatever the result maybe) but I am hoping I will be able to give them good news when I see them.   

Oh I have just done a terrible thing! I have eaten a whole box of Mikado Milk Chocolate Sticks!!! 
Mouse xx


----------



## Panda

Yay!  DH has gone out on a boys night out and Im home alone and can spend as much time on here as possible...

I'm swinging back the other way now towards getting a BFN.  Have just stuffed my face silly cos I felt down.  I feel like I am going to pop.  I have a flat(ish) tum in the morning and by the end of the day its huge and very hard - damn progesterone.

Anyway around and want to chat?


----------



## GIAToo

I'm lurking on here 'cos I can't keep up with everyone, but just wanted to wish everyone luck who is testing tomorrow or soon. Stay positive    

Also congratulations to those with a     and big    for those who got a   

Mouse- you're entitled to a little treat every now and then  

Laurs - I've just had a conversation with my Mum about what time in the morning I can test and I said that it has to be the first pee of the morning, which will probably be about 1am for me as I'm up and down all night (old age!) !!!    

Take care everyone  
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Poppykit10

Afternoon Ladies,

Laurs they did a 6 day transfer because my embie didn't turn into a blast until then. It can be on days 4, 5 or 6 when they turn.Sometimes day 7 ! I see you are also in Kent...enjoying the snow ?? What clinic are you at ?


Lucyloo, Mightymouse2, Jesi74, starburst10, Purplepassion, Littlepj and aka12 good luck all of you for tommorrow    make sure you are all good and wait.

I didn't have any symptoms with DD which was a total suprise natural conception. In fact AF was 2 weeks late and all I though was Oh S**T early menopause. Still merrily drinking away AND on diet pills  . I was also on the atkins diet (with alcohol one) so maybe it was all that protien I was stuffing in.

Sorry Panda can't chat as I am supposed to be working    

Bel
XXX


----------



## angelihelen

Panda and Mightymouse2, don't feel bad...I am also on the eat my way out of these crisis thing.... We have a treats cupboard which has boxes of chocs and nonsense still from xmas. In there are things like Terry's All Gold, some kind of nasty licquer chocs, a massive tube of smarties. When they're all in cellophane I'm fine, can leave them alone. But today, even that cellophane is testing me. Just open the Nougat varieties. (SERIOUSLY, WHO buys us this stuff?) I dont' even like nougat. Thats' why I opened that one so I knew I wouldn't eat too many....

Anyway, so whatever it takes to get  us through hey? 

So sorry to hear about the BFN'S by the way. 

xx


----------



## lucianna

Hi ladies,  

Im a newbie that had FET 3rd Feb.

Could you also kindly add me to your thread as Im testing on the 17th   .
Also, could anybody give me an idea of what symptoms I may be getting in my 2ww, as this is my 2nd attempt 
and I felt virtually the same from what I remember the first time round. 

I wish you all lots of     and I am    lots for you all.


Lucianna xxx


----------



## lucyloo12

Mightymouse - when I read the start of your sentence I thought you were going to admit to early testing rather than eating a big naughty snack!  Eat all the snack you want, just step away from the pee sticks!

Littlepj -  must admit, last time I woke up neeeding loo at 3am, I just stayed put until 6 and then went.  I was bursting but just didn't want to test until it was properly daytime!  Madness.

Must dash, back later x


----------



## HendryHope

Hi, I'm halfway through my 2WW now, AF due on 17 Feb! Please add me to the list! Thanks!


----------



## lucyloo12

Welcome along Lucianna and hendryhope 
best of luck


----------



## kateharts

angelihelen i am due to test on 17th but i am CONVINCED this is too early??!! I had 3day transfer on 4th Feb.

Any thoughts ladies??

I notice others testing on 17th had their ET on 3rd? Lucianna, was yours a 3dt?

I have booked day off work for tears so I will be stuck if I have the wrong date now? 

God I am getting in a panick about the stupidest things!

I have eaten my weight in chocolate, crisps and anything else i can get my hands on ... !! Im eating for 2 until wednesday  

GODD LUCK TOMORROW LADIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelihelen

Kate, I don't know to be honest....I had 2 day transfer on the 5th, and my otd is the 19th, so that'd be about the same kind of time frame after transfer as you...it's 14 days from fertilisation isn't it? Although I guess each clinic is different with testing. You'd hope they'd be able to tell by bloods by then?


----------



## Pinkybonkers

Hi everyone,
Welcome to the new ladies 
So sorry to read the BFNs this am     to you all.
poppykit and Jo- thanks for the "when to do my wee" advice, I'm def gonna pee in morning then hide it from DH as he's itchin to know,then test it when I get in.
Laurs- hope your milk aversion is a good omen    and you too Panda.
Kateharts- was begining to think I was the only one not having rudey dreams!!! I too have struggled to get a decent nights sleep since ET. Feel like i'm only half asleep and must turn over at least 100 tines an hour! As for your OTD I had 3dt on Feb 1st and my OTD is 14th which is 13 days after,same as yours. Wouldn't panic hun.
Back at work today so this is just a sneaky catch up!! sorry not to mention everyone, logged in and there was LOADS to read.
BIGGEST best wishes to all tomorrows testers        .
Must go!!!
Jane xxxx


----------



## Jo82

Hey all...  I am happily typing from my brand spanking new Macbook...no more missing letters or sore fingers from typing so hard due to naff keyboard!!! 

On the bad news....maybe...started with AF cramps   I know this may be something or nothing so trying to pretend it's not happening   Just had a chat with DF and feel positive. If it's a BFN I will go to the 2 job interviews I have coming up and hopefully get a new job. We will then save and spend the next year or so assessing our options and choosing a clinic as I want to egg share for moral and financial reasons. 

Pinkybonkers....lol at hiding pee from DH!

Kate...I'm the same...so hungry / comfort eating. DF read mine on the fresh cycle as well...still was horrible seeing his face.

Hendyhope...let the madness begin   

Hi Lucy, angelihelen, poppykit, laurs, mouse, littlepj, aka12.

Lucianna and goingitalonetoo...welcome along and good luck.

Panda...I know what you mean...I'm swinging mostly towards bfn

   for all you testers tomorrow xxx


----------



## LoriJohny

Hi - I'm going through ICSI for the first time - test date 23rd Feb - staying  

Thanks to everyone for their support on this site - it's been fab! 
xx


----------



## daisy70

Hi All,

So sorry to hear about the BFNs - sending you all some       

Mightymouse2 - I had ET at Oxford on 31 Jan, and my test date is on Sat 13th, so we are cycle buddies!  Good luck with your test, really hope you get a BFP  

This was my first attempt at IVF - this site has been fantastic, I don't know what I would've done without it really.
Sending everyone some babydust for luck xx


----------



## lucyloo12

Ok so I really need some wine now.

Other testers tomorrow - what time you doing the deed?
Littlepj will be first I bet, I am planning on sometime between 6 and 7.

x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all
not long finished work and had a takeaway, so really stuffed!!!!  Really busy day today, DH not happy with me says I've done to much, but thats life in the fast lane. lol.  Tired though (don't tell DH)

Welcome to all newbies.

Big sorry and   to BFN's

I've had quite sore/painful (.)(.) today but trying not to read to much into it.  I've been relatively symptom free all week.

DH says it better be a BFP as he's quiet enjoying the progesterone injections , needless to say I'm not  

Good luck to all testing tomorrow   for BFP's

Take care everyone
M. x


----------



## mightymouse2

Hi,
I am counting the hours now  I can hardly breathe.
Mina-Moo take it easy...  What is your line of work?

Lucyloo....hmm....let's see I will try my best to sleep for as long as I can but I have been waking up around 4.30am nearly everyday this week so....do not be surprised if you see a post from me at a ridiculous time (if DH let's me get on the comp that is! He thinks I am faaar too attached to FF already)

Anyway once again good luck to the (lucky??) 7 of us for tomorrow.

Mouse x


----------



## juggly

Hello you lovely ladies!  Thanks so much for all the messages.  ******/Sasasee/Chochosan/Christine/Birdey - so sorry for you all.  Know what you are going through and it's so tough.  Hang in there and do something nice for yourselves - eat cake/drink wine/go on holiday!!  And look forward to getting your BFP's next time.  Armi/Eli/Laurs - really chuffed for you and your BFP's!  It is nice to hear it has worked for others.  I've had a friend staying to distract me since my BFN and am holding out for some further treatment as had 4 frosties which I've never had before.  Not sure how the FET treatment works or how common it is to have a BFN on an ICSI and go on to have a BFP with an FET.  So many acronyms - DP getting educated!  I phoned my clinic (BCRM) on Tues lunchtime to say my AF had arrived and could we come in to talk about our options with the frosties but I haven't heard back!  Mind you, it was quite an emotional message and maybe they couldn't decipher my voicemessage!!  Good luck to all the testers this week xxxxx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi Mouse 
I'm a principal HR Officer sort of like a personnel Manager but for a Local Authority, busy at the moment due to redundancies etc. Shouldn't complain at least I have a job and the pay is good.

Good luck for tomorrow, keeping my fingers crossed. 

M. x


----------



## mum10

Hi everyone
Having ET tomorrow so test date will be 26th Feb.  FET cycle
Good luck to everyone
xxx


----------



## gantypant5

Hi All  

Wow-ee its busy on here!! I'm really sorry for all you girls who have had the dreaded BFN.......

Too many on here for personals - but I'm testing tomorrow too - I was going to do after I'd got back from work at about 6pm - Do any of you think this is too late??

Its Grannies birthday today, asked her what she wanted and she said that she 'Just Wanted A Grandchild'  No PRESSURE there then  

Take Care for all of you Testing tomorrow -


----------



## littlepj

Good evening ladies,

Can't believe I am so close OTD so soon. I'm sure there are going to be BFPs tomorrow;. I really do hope that I can be one of them. 

My friend came over earlier for a bit of dinner and I just made us a some salad and yesterday I had made some sundried tomato and olive bread in the breadmaker so we had someof that too. So a pretty healthy day today....

I have given up looking out for symptoms now. I haven't had much this week at all about from the odd twinge, light spotting and itchy breasts! Nothing means anything until OTD so in about 10 hours or so I will know the result!

Good luck to all the ladies testing tomorrow too. I do have a good feeling that there are going to be BFPs tomorrow. Looking fwd to reading all about it tomorrow!

Chat soon
Lilttlepj
x


----------



## Laurs

Hi everyone,
What a manic day!!!1
DH still not home because of the weather, well and truly p***** off!!! Think I have done far too much the last couple of days but what can I do!!!! Just so worried that any have implanted that they haven't continued . . . so that's me me me spoken about - sorry girls just had to get that out!

Good luck to all the ladies testing tomorrow, please let us know when you can     for you all xxx

Welcome to all the new ladies xxx

Mina Moo - My hubby moans when I do too much and say I need to slow down, then he goes and does two days of 14-15 hours and leaves me home alone with a toddler and house to run, just sat down! What can you do though, life to a certain extent has to go on! x

Juggly - haven't got a bfp, was talking about 1st ICSI! X

Katieharts - I had a 3dt on 14/02 and have to test 13 days later, not to early at all so don't worry xxx

Sorry can't remember who asked me which clinic I was at, I'm at the Chaucher in Canterbury. I'm eating tons too and not really getting out because we are pretty much snowed in, its horrendous on the East coast and more expected! So feel quite big at the moment but then I always put weight on every treatment, always have done and then I go back to my 'normal' life and it comes off - as my normal life is manic manic manic! Not really had any pains/twinges and really worried about how much i've done last two days, have you all gone back to doing normal things; i.e. housework, carrying things, work etc??

GOD I'M TIRED RIGHT NOW BUT ADDICTED TO THIS SITE!!! XXX


----------



## Laurs

Gantypants - I used to stop nearly every night after my OTD for a pee stick and do it and it came up positive,  its best to do the first wee of the day but if you are going to be a positive then it will show a positive at 6pm too. If you're that worried do a sample in the morning and stick your pee stick in it when you come back, that's what someone else is doing.
You girlies doing it at the end of the day are going to be totally pre-occupied and won't be able to focus on work surely?? Don't blame you though, can get your head around the result when you're at home x


----------



## gantypant5

Laurs - thanks for that idea, its a good one. I might do that - to be honest I'm going to be on here most of the day, so hopefully will be kept upto date with all you girls with the BFP - 

Take care & Nite Nite


----------



## Poppykit10

Evening Ladies,
it's been 6 hours since my last confession   I can't seem to stay away. Each time I do the 2ww ( this is my fourth )I say that I will not get too involved on here but everytime I do .      DH moans about it but I remind him that I either talk to you lot or he's getting it 24/7. He decided FF wasn't so bad after all 

I think the OTD are calculated after ET and have nothing to do with when the eggs were fertilized. This is because the embie(s) has to attatch before you get levels which build up over the 2 weeks. Mind you I have never made it to OTD.......I always test early  can't help it.

I am still snowed in and the milk is getting low 

Bel
XXX


----------



## mightymouse2

Well Ladies, this is where I say goodnight and 'try' to fall asleep. I have a feeling I will be first one up and doing the test...
Good luck to everyone.      
Poppykit your Dh sounds just like mine. I hope you are able to get some milk   Good luck on your 2ww       Really hope you get a much deserved BFP...
Night everyone xxx


----------



## Bribby

Well ladies, 
Its a   for me!

Obviously i am just so gutted and can't stop crying. My DH is usually really positive and he is finding it so so hard!

Congrats to all those people who got a   and big hugs to all who didn't get the best result. 

Bed for me 
Bribby x


----------



## Jo82

Bribby...really sorry   it's not fair at all is it. 

Hi there everyone...loving how busy this thread is!

Poppykit...lol me as well  :this site is addictive.

Mouse, Gantypant, littlepj...  good luck, hope you are all having sweet BFP dreams.

Laurs...hello missus...hope you are having well earned sleep. try not to worry about over-doing it and if things can wait then let them wait...sod the state of the house! I put of weight as well. I had ohss on the fresh which didn't help...I looked pg which was even more cruel. Good time to losr weight after a BFN though...when I'm down eating goes out the window. 

Mum10...good luck for ET

Mina-moo...I finally got round to my assignment tonight and blasted it. nearly done 1 section out of 5  

Juggely...more   we had a letter from our's after the BFN which offered an appointment but I called as well and got it within a week. Sometimes they need reminding. Hope you are holding up ok...take each day as it comes chick. 

Lucy...I need wine as well.

daisy...this site is invaluable isn't it and such friendly ladies...love it much more than previous place I posted. Mainly becuase this is more focused and less baby-in-your-face.

lori...good luck and dish me some of that   out!

This site is helping me through my night shifts where I would have dwelled on things and ended up fed up...especially as the damn nhs have blocked f/b lol

I had AF cramps earlier but they didn't last that long. I don't know if or what to make of it. I don't feel like AF is coming and then I do and then I don't and then I'm just plain confused!

I worry when I have symptoms as it may be AF, worry when I don't and worry it's to do with too much progestrone pesseries and then worry there's not enough...    and DF says don't think about....Ah how exactly?!!!?

I so need sleep...I couldn't even find the ? mark on the keyboard...took me several minutes to find it...only been typing for goodness knows how long since school!


----------



## Panda

Bribby - sorry honey     

Good luck to all you girlies testing today.

I have a confession to make - I tested  last night and it was a BFN.  Ive still got 3 days to go and it was at about 11pm so was fully expecting the BFN.

Am not holding out much hope now though.  If it is a BFN I'll have 2 months off and go straight for another fresh cycle.  Only thing that bothers me is that the UAE government have ruled against freezing embryos now so it would mean no frosties and only fresh cycles.  This is a big a problem as DH has to have a biopsy each time and you have to wonder how many times he can have his balls cut open to retrieve sperm.  You've got to draw the line somewhere.

The only positive side is that we are living in the UAE and earning tax free money so we can afford to have a fresh cycle every couple of months.  If we were back in the UK we'd have to scrimp and scrape to afford maybe two treatments a year.  I knew there was a reason that we ended up here.  It will happen, if not this time, then some time this year.

Am trying to stay as positive as possible


----------



## Jo82

Hey chicky...

Are they not even willing to freeze the sperm? I thought you said before that it was just embies? Maybe I'm confused though. 

How long have you been living over there? xxx


----------



## mightymouse2

Hi Ladies,
Been up since 3.55am....  tossed and turned then tested at 4.45am and I've got a   ! 
Dh over the moon, I almost don't believe it. 
With my history, I think I feel I shouldn't get too excited and I need to carry on  
The line was faint on the Clinic's test so we used a First Response test as well, that line was much darker and there is no denying it.
I am   for you all, for the other 6 ladies testing today   and for everyone else.
Thank you all for your love, support,   and  
A very happy Mouse xx


----------



## aka12

Bribby sorry to hear your news, pls keep up hope, it will happen sometime.

Good luck to all the ladies testing!       I hoping and praying that all of you get positive results!

Didnt do a pee test instead just went and did a blood test, as i was so disspointed with a home test that this time decided not to kill myself over it.  I get the results in 2 hours so am a bundle of nerves, want to cry as just cant stop thinking about it.  So hard for me this time.

Again lots and lots of luck to all the ladies!
xx


----------



## Panda

Jo

Yes they will freeze the sperm and eggs separately but DH has to have surgical sperm retrieval and they usually find about 20 sperm.  I dont think its viable to freeze that many - if it was thousands then yes.


----------



## Claire223

Mightmouse CONGRATULATIONS x x x x x        Did you have any symptoms x xx

aka12 good luck with blood test hunny x x x x

Big hugs and positive sticky vibes to all x x x

panda 3 days to go hcg doubles every day, don't give up yet x xx


----------



## Laurs

Bribby - so so sorry hun, look after yourself xxx      xxx

Mightymouse2 - What fab news! I'm the same as Claire and want to know if you had any symptoms? xxx

Aka12 - Good luck with the blood result test, got everything crossed, you must be going insane! x

Panda - You naughty girl! I haven't got one pee stick in and can't because of the snow anyway so no temPtation, hoping I can get out tomorrow night to buy one though, don't want to go beyond my OTD! It's dreadful they won't freeze any of the embryos, think if you have a few of really good quality, what a waste . . x

Jo - you're right about the house and I did say before the 2ww I would leave it but then can't! Going to take it easier today, he thinks he will be home by 3pm so add another 2-3 hours to that!!! x

I'm desperate to know the other girlies results, good luck     for you!!! xxx


----------



## Laurs

Mightymouse2 - Just read your history, life can be very cruel but this is your turn. I had early miscarriage last time and I think I will be the same as you if I do get a bfp but you have to remain positive, you have to believe that this is your time. Good luck honey xxx

I've woke up feeling well and truly knackered, not even at work at the moment, just being home stuck in all day coz of the snow and trying to keep littl'un occupied and keep myself sane, exactly like you Jo, one minute positive and one minute not. 
Hubby cum home last night and I was in a mood and knackered and said look this hasn't worked I just know it, DH got upset. I then apologised and had a very unsettled night and this is crazy . . . I kept waking up and someone was saying you are pregnant, every time I woke up they said you are pregnant     think it was my own voice and trying to convince myself?? Or is someone telling me something I don't know. I don't know ladies, one thing is for sure I am going mad! x


----------



## lucyloo12

Bribby - so sorry honey  

Mightmouse - yippeeeee!  Congratulations babe, I know you won't relax until you hold you baby but you're over the first hurdle!  take care.

For me, it was a   

C'est las vie.

Good luck to everyone else testing today and over the weekend.
Luce x


----------



## Mandchris

BFN for us           we are gutted, but next move to get rid of this rotten tube!

Thanks for your support
MAndy xx


----------



## kateharts

Congratulations mouse! What lovely news!
 to all who have a BFN ... im dreading the day  

I have just started the day with a big plate of pancakes  I couldn't resist!! 

Panda dont give up hope, your levels increase everyday!

Any advice as to which tester is best? I was going to go with Clearblue but maybe first reposnse? ... Like it'll make a difference to the outcome!!


----------



## angelihelen

So sorry to hear about the  BFN's. That is heart breaking. Really feel for you ladies- Bribby, MandChris, Lucy. Have been there.  


For Mouse, oh my goodness I hope you have a WONDERFUL day and that that glimmer of hope that of course you still have will grow and get bigger and bigger just like the little one!

Today is a new day hey?

Laurs, I had a similiar conversation with my DH and he wants me to be permanently positive. I am trying! Your dream, or whatever it was was fascinating! I did have a dream last night that I was carrying round a giant stone ball in front of me. Hmm. Not sure what to read into that!!


----------



## Laurs

So sorry Lucyloo and Mandchris - loads of     to you all, please take care of yourselves and each other xxx

Kateharts - Won't hurt to get a couple of tests of each in. I like the clearblue ones personally because it actually says 'pregnant' or 'not pregnant' and there's no fretting over whether the line is too faint, should it be darker etc I always get a couple of cheaper ones in too, as you don't just do the one test, you keep testing as you can't quite believe it! x


----------



## Laurs

Angelihelen - could it be in preparation for that big belly you will have in front of you in the coming months?!! xx


----------



## angelihelen

Laurs, ooh imagine!


By the way, I'm only 6dpt so think it an unlikely symptom of actual preg, but anyone else got a really overactive sense of smell currently? I am convinced I smell today and everything else is really strong. Nearly gagged on my (don't laugh) spinach smoothie.


----------



## Laurs

In the early weeks of pregnancy with DD, my sense of smell was fab and I was gagging on certain foods, went off steak, red tomato pasta type meals etc foods i loved so who knows? Could be an early sign . . .       it is for you, we need some more bfp's on this site! x


----------



## Jo82

Hi ya all...

Mandy and lucy...  really sorry it was a bfn. Hope
you can both take some time to heal and recover. 

Mouse...congratulations chick! Hope you can try to enjoy the pg, although it must be difficult to
not worry.

Panda...are you having icis then? Surely they could freeze the rest...although thinking about it, depends on the amount of eggs you lay!  Try to forget about the test chick...  

Hi to everyone else off to bed now so just a quick mesage. 

Oooo laurs...a few days before my mum found out she was pg with me my dad woke to see a dark figure in the bedroom staring at my mum...freaky hey. So maybe you aren't going   strange things happen.

   everyone xxx


----------



## Laurs

You never Jo, I've always been open minded so taking it as a positive sign! x


----------



## mightymouse2

Morning again,

Lucyloo and Mandchris, my heart broke when I read your news.  I am truly truly sorry. I pray that you will get your BFP soon, take care of each other.  Mandchris, I read your history and you have been through so much tx, I could not even understand it all, life isn't fair. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Thank you all for your kind words I was so tired, I went back to bed then woke up to so many posts. Angelhelen, thank you for your lovely wishes.

As for symptoms Claire223 and Laurs, I had none. Sorry! The past two times I've been pregnant, my (.)(.) would be really sore and swollen but this time I was convinced it was more a side effect of the cyclogest. They are not as sore and swollen this week so a bit concerned (see my worrying has not ended, infact it has really just begun I will be looking for any sign of mc and will be so anxious God give me strength).
I didn't have any implantation spotting either which surprised me. On the 5dpt I did notice a pain in my right side, and it carried on until the following morning. I wondered if it was because I had a friend round for tea, and I needed a wee but held it because we were chatting so much and I didn't realise at the time that implantation could occur between 2-5 days post transfer. So I think that could have been implantation. Easy to say now, but who knows!

Kateharts as for which test, I have used a normal Clearblue in the past but since then the digital one has come out and I have always wanted to use that just to be able to see the word pregnant! However I did read somewhere that it takes a while for the word to appear and I didn't think I could wait that long. With first response, because it detects it 6 days early and is perhaps a bit cheaper, I went with that. The lines appear almost immediately which is what I like.
I have also used Boots own which is good too.

I am anxious to hear from the other ladies now.

I must go this has been too long.
Mouse x


----------



## Pinkybonkers

Morning all,
So So Sorry lucyloo, Mandchris and Bribby for your BFN   . 
It's a horrid start to the day. Thinking of you xxxx

Mightymouse OMG!!! how wonderful soooooo pleased for you.  
aka12 fingers legs and toes crossed for you.x
Panda....slap your wrist!   (but it's so enticing that little box in the bathroom cupboard!) Only 2 more days for us,plus a half for me!!
I just want to know now, getting v nervous.
     and the stickiest sticky vibes ever for everyone.
xxx


----------



## ourjay

Hiya girls

Sorri about the bfn this morning,, it's so unfair! Thinking of you all 

Well done to all the bfp the pass few days x 

Ladies had a little pink stuff after wiping TMI this morning worried, is this implanting?? Had my ET last Friday so one week done, it's getting harder as the day goes by! 7dp3det 

L x


----------



## gantypant5

Morning Girls,

Congratulations to Mightymouse - How Fantastic - How Great do you feel!  A brilliant start to the weekend!

Commiserations to everyone with BFN - I'm really sorry - I hope that you find the strength to carry on with this IVF journey; or whatever you decide - My thoughts are with you all today xxxx

Panda - You have really made me laugh - you must keep away from those sticks - DO NOT DO IT!!  

Hope everyone is having a good day - but how *SLOW* is it going!!


----------



## Pinkybonkers

ourjay- think fromreading back prev threds sounds like implantaion bleeding, about the right time scale.   xx


----------



## Laurs

Mightymouse - glad you didn't have any symptoms, gives hope to everyone. Not really ever had sore boobs till a few weeks into a pregnancy x

You will be worried but remain as positive as u can, stress is no good 4 u - although I will be exactly the same! x

Enjoy today xx


----------



## Laurs

Ourjay - sounds positive hun xxx


----------



## daisy70

So so sorry to all the BFN ladies - seem to be a lot today - so heartbreaking for you all.  I really hope that you will get your longed for BFPs soon.


Good luck to everyone testing soon      

Mouse - fabulous news - I am meant to be working but have logged on here specially to look for your news and I was dreading it on your behalf in case it was a BFN.  I can imagine it must be a mixture of feelings, so glad to get the BFP but really just the start of a whole different set of worries especially for you because of your history.  Every day you are one day closer to your dream though.

"It'll be all right in the end.  If it's not all right, then it's not the end."  Cheesy I know but I find this oddly comforting.

I am trying really really hard not to think about my test tomorrow but it's impossible.  I am imagining myself telling close family the result if it's a BFP and I know I am setting myself up for such crushing disappointment but I can't help it and let's face it I'm going to be devasted whether or not I've obsessed about it for days beforehand or not.

One thing we all seem to have in common is that this infertility lark is sending us all a bit mad.    It is such a comfort to know that other people also feel as if they're going mad and it's not just me.  Today I am terrified to go to the toilet in case there is any evidence of AF  

Daisy70 xx


----------



## littlepj

Hi Ladies,

Unfortunately it was a BFN for me today so the fertility journey continues for me.

My follow up appointment will be on 3rd March and I will be going ahead with my GP's referral to see if I qualify for 1 paid cycle as well. 

So really just concentrating on next steps now and enjoying ourselves. We have already planned to go away for a long weekend next week for my birthday.

Chat soon 
Littlepj
x


----------



## Pinkybonkers

Oh little pj I'm gutted for you  . .
Keep strong and I hope you get a funded cycle when you feel strong enough to try again.
Enjoy your weekend away as much as you can, it's a good idea for just you 2 to have some time away from everybody else and chill or cry or whatever takes your fancy.
So sorry hun xx


----------



## kateharts

so sorry littlepj  

It is good that you have a nice little get away planned to gather your thoughts and let loose a little bit.

Hope to chat to you soon 

x


----------



## lucyloo12

Sorry to hear I have company with my BFN.
Mandchris & littlepj.  Just so sorry.   

x


----------



## Laurs

so sorry PJ - not turning out to be a good day today, very sad        xxx


----------



## Mazza1971

Sending big hugs    to all those that did not get the result that they deserved this morning. Thinking of you all...

*Mouse -* Massive congratulations on your      . I know what you mean about being worried. I also have had 2 miscarriages and since finding out I have just suffered from lack of sleep! I am awake for at least 3 hours in the night and I am looking like a Zombie! Not a good look. But take care and I   that we are both pushing our prams in October...

*Panda* - It is way too early. Do not do another pee stick    until the 14th Feb. I have read your history and am    that this is your time. Sending you lots of    and will look out for a BFP from you on Sunday...

To all those testing tomorrow 'Good luck'!

Mary xxx


----------



## littlepj

Thanks for everyone's messages.

Hubby and I are doing ok and just moving onto the next steps really.

We are not even sure how long the NHS waiting list is even if we did end up qualifying. Looks like I can get an appointment for a couple of weeks time so should hopefully find out a bit more then.

So far we have spent £13k and it would be so nice if the government could chip into this pot too!

Chat soon
Littlepj


----------



## Panda

littlepj, mandchris, lucyloo - sorry to hear about your BFN's - its such a cruel "game".      Be strong, lick your wounds and come back fighting when you are ready.  

Mouse - congratulations          am so glad at least someone got a BFP today.

Jo - yeah we have to have ICSI with surgical sperm retrieval - DH had a vasectomy nearly 20 years ago (yes at the tender age of 23 - [email protected]) but he told me this within a week of knowing him so I knew this was my future and stuck with him cos he's the most amazingly kind, loving and generous man.

Daisy - I like your cheesy line, its so very true.  Good luck with testing tomorrow   

ourjay - sounds like it could be implantation bleed honey


----------



## aka12

I am so sorry to all the ladies that tested negatives today, i have been through it a few times and it is very taxing, wishing all the best in your journeys and always keeping my fingers crossed for you all.
I finally got a call from my clinic and i tested positive......i couldnt believe it, started crying and asking her if it really was my result she had!! my husband was so happy but so more relieved than anything else!
Good luck to all the ladies testing in the next few days, prayers and thoughts are with you.
xx
A


----------



## aka12

Mouse....many many congrats!!!!


----------



## Panda

Sorry had to do another reply - the page started jumping about with the other one.  

Laurs - hello love.  Not long now.    

AKA - excellent news - well done honey   

We've been to the beach today and my mood swings have been terrible.  Went to put my contact lenses in this morning and noticed that the salesperson had given me the wrong prescription for my right eye.  Ended up throwing the box across the room and using some very choice words.  Luckily I managed to find another right eye but it was a different make and I stopped wearing them cos they made my eyes so dry.  Anyway was miserable all day on the beach and feeling sorry for myself.  Even my fab new swimsuit (bikinis are so last year daaaahling) didn't brighten my mood.  Had lots of naps and came home.  Dh has just gone over the road to the Lebanese takeaway to get mixed grills, houmous, falafel, tabbouleh, garlic paste and vine leaves.  I wish I could have a glass of wine with it.  Talking of wine I've got a lovely bottle of Cloudy Bay chilling nicely in the fridge.  If I get a BFN on Sunday I am going to sink the lot!!!  I feel so bloody normal.  ggrrrhhh roll on Sunday.


----------



## aka12

thanks Panda, im still in a state of disbelief! wishing you all the best for Sunday, i know how wound up you are! its tough when you have just a few days to go, you can actually hear time ticking!! just rest and get lots of dvds and watch as many movies as can to keep distracted.
btw i just saw that your in auh! i live in dubai and had my treatment here.  

xx


----------



## Pinkybonkers

aka12 Huge congrats   
There's been so much sadness today great to hear your !!!!
xxx


----------



## aka12

thanks so much pinkybonkers!! really need everyones prayers to stay health.

xx


----------



## lucyloo12

aka12 - ooooh lovely!  That's restored the balance a little!  So chuffed for you.

Panda - mmm Cloudy Bay, I see you are a woman with fine tastes!  Bottle of rose chilling here at the mo, won't last long!
x


----------



## Claire223

Ladies I found this info on a website and thought you might find it interesting..... x x x 

When does the embryo implant following IVF transfer?
A healthy human embryo will hatch from its shell on day 5-7 after fertilization and implant within hours after hatching out. So actual invasion of the embryo with attachment to the uterine wall occurs about 2-5 days after a day 3 transfer and within 1-3 days after a day 5 transfer.

How soon to do a pregnancy test after IVF?
About 9-11 days after the transfer (9 days for day 5 transfer and 11 days for day 3 transfer), we do a blood test to find out if she is pregnant. If embryo implantation has occurred, HCG hormone will be detectable in the mother's blood at that time.

How soon can I do a pregnancy test after IVF? We don't recommend doing a urine pregnancy test (HPT) after IVF. The reason is that there are a lot of falsely negative results. We have seen many beautiful babies born after the wife called us to say that she took a home urine pregnancy test that was negative. A blood test is needed because it is much more sensitive and reliable.


It gave me some hope and reassurance..

Claire x x x x


----------



## kateharts

aka12 - nice to have another BFP for the day!! That makes up the numbers a little more (4 to 2 is still rubbish though!)

Panda - im with you all the way. I feel nomal as you like so have my favourite bottle of vino in the fridge ready for Wednesday night ....

Anyone testing tomorrow goodluck!

All you valentines testers only 2 more sleeps! x


----------



## Jo82

Firsty huge hugs to Lucy, mandy and littlepj. You are all in my thoughts and I wish it could have been different. Hate this part. I love the board but it's just so sad when someone doesn't get a bfp. This board has become quite close nit I think...we have shared every step on the 2ww and we truely wish a positive result for everyone on here. Guess it's just a horrible reality check when you how many people get a bfn compared to bfp. I hope you all find the strength to cope with it and I truely hope your dreams come true soon. I always think of my bfn and realise it made me a stronger, better person and my relationship
with df more solid. We will make better mothers as a result...and we will get there one day. 

I also like the saying about it not being the end if it's not alright. Not heard it before
but it is true. 

Aka12...huge congratulations to you. You must be over the moon!!! Fingers crossed for the next 8/9 months. 

Isn't there a few more testers today...thought there were 7.

Panda...wish I was on the beach! If this thread ever has a meet up...I suggest yours!  Gosh that was young for your man to have the snip! At least he was honest about it. It came as such a shock to
us finding out it was male factor on our part...I was convinced it was me. It's been hard to come to
terms with and knowing I could save this hurt by just having
sex with someone else...but I know deep down it's df I want a child with because he is so kind, caring, and a morally good person. Just wish his damn swimmers weren't totally crap! 

Hi everyone else hope you are all holdig out   don't be tempted now   xxx


----------



## Pinkybonkers

Panda, Kateharts- I'm with you also. Feel totally normal. No pains, no bleeding, no sore knockers!!! Have got some nice pink fizz lined up if it's a no. But we've got to keep the faith, as I said earlier only 2 days (well less now) and we'll know.       for all of us.
Clare that's an interesting bit of info-where did you find it? maybe those of us doing hpt should follow up with a "double check" blood test?? 
We're having an M+S party food tea-can't wait to fill my face!!!! Not that I'm obsessed with food in any way.
Goodluck to all tomorrows testers, really hope you get good news.
xxxx


----------



## Claire223

Pinkybonkers,

I found it on this website http://www.advancedfertility.com/embryotransfer.htm I googled - implantantion following ET...

It reminded me how silly I'd been looking for symptoms 6dp2d/et...

It put my feet firmly on the ground. (For today at least  )

So sorry to read all the BFN's very very heartbreaking, send you all big hugs..

afm - I've regained a marble or two for the day x x x

     

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## lucyloo12

Just a quickie -to all of those 2wwer's with no symptoms  -I had none at all when I became pregnant with twins - and in fact never had any symptoms at all during pregnancy! - apart from a big bump  - never any sickness, sore boobs, nothing.  So just remember girls, we're all different, our bodies all deal differently with pregnancy and we all get different symptoms, loads of them, or none at all.  SO please please, don;t lose you faith about it working.

Take care,
Lots of luck to tomorrows testers.
Luce xxx


----------



## Pinkybonkers

thanks clare I'll have a nosey later xx
lucyloo thanks for your encouraging words, it's really difficult to remember we're all different cos your brain takes over and common sense vanishes. You feel like you should be experiencing everyone else's symptoms and worry if you've got none. Good luck in your future endeavours  
Jane xxx


----------



## Laurs

Hi ladies,

Firstly AKA - Congratulations hun, we finally have a bit of a balance!!    Did you have any symptoms? x
. . . . . .  although I wish this treatment meant bfp's for everyone!

I've had a funny day today, don't know what to make of it, very sore tummy, getting pains when I stand up too quick especially in my sides and felt sickly again this morning, well maybe not sicky . . can't really describe it  but couldn't eat my cereal, had a bag of crisps in the end. Feel very heavy in my groin? Ate a whole box of maltesers and 2 bags of crisps which concerned me because I tend to crave crappy foods just before as period or am I just comfort eating  Girls I really think deep down that i'm getting a positive and not prepared for a negative but then I've never had to deal with a negative so all you ladies are so very brave and I love the PMA! I hope I can be the same on Sunday but somehow I doubt it!  

I want to test but can't go out due to the weather, might fall over in the snow but I know that I will more than likely get an accurate result now so i'm struggling! DH is remaining very strong . . .b******! Just want to know the result, being impatient I know and told loads of you before not to test but now i'm too excited, I want to know!!!!! x


----------



## Laurs

Who is left to test now? Gantypants and one other isn't there! Really hope you have got your bfp's!


----------



## daisy70

Oh littlepj so sorry about your BFN.  Sending you     

Reading all your posts has inspired me to put a bottle of wine in the fridge for tomorrow!! If I get a BFN I can wallow in the bath having a glass of wine or six!!  Oh dear think I'm becoming hysterical... only about 14 hours of 2WW to go   

Aka12 - congratulations on your BFP yippee for you!!


----------



## aka12

Laurs and Jo thank you so much.............i have had pain on my sides throughout the 2ww but then again i thought it was due to the progestrone, my boobs felt like they were rocks in them, so sensitive and painful after the first week, i felt tired all the time and heavy when i suddenly got up.  today for some reason i have nausea and have had a headache all day.  I think i had all the symptoms!!  With my first icsi i absolutely had no symptoms and had my son who is 3.5 years now.  My last icsi i felt cramping like my periods which came on the same day as the test and with the forzen embryos i felt nothing and which turned out to be negative.
symptoms vary with everyone but this time i really resisted the pee test, couldnt take the pressure.
I hope that all of you have positives, because women who go through ivf and icsi really deserve it.  I am sending you positive energy to everyone.
Its amazing that i have joined pretty late in the group but i would say that it is a huge huge support to know that i can vent and feel that everyone can relate.  
Will be waiting and praying for everyones results.

xx


----------



## littlepj

Hi Ladies,

Congrats to all the ladies that got BFPs. It's encouraging to know that it really can happen even though that result seems to be so far away for me.

For those of your ladies who had BFNs before. Were you just asked to keep on trying or were your told to have any additional tests done? My follow up appointment isn't until the 3rd March which is also the same time when my NHS appointment is too. We are going to ask the question of implantation whether it's an issue with me etc...

Our infertility factor is male factor only but obviously with 2 failed ICSIs and 1 failed FET, I am starting to think whether I might have an issue too.

Let me know your thoughts on this one.

Chat soon
Littlepj
x


----------



## Jo82

Aka12...hope your symptoms continue sicker the better I say because it's a
great sign of the pg progressing! 

Want to know something funny but way tmi...I just found that if you sneeze too hard too soon after the putting a pesserie in front ways it turns into a torpedo lol thankfully I had knickers on to catch it! Oh the fun of treatment   xxx


----------



## Jo82

Littlepj...we were unhelpfully advised by the clinic that it was one of those things and that there can be an issue with implantation but that it's just the way it is. They said the re was no way of knowing and so many things are still unknown. I know they can test for natural killer cells as they can make the body think the embie isn't meant to be there so the body stops it like if it was an infection. Not sure of any other tests. Blood clotting maybe one as that is why some people get told to take aspirin.  

Many of the problems can be to do with chromosomal abnormalities , i know care have done some great work on this. It's an extra £2000 or so though to get it done. Many places seem to think it will be standard procedure in years to come.

Also it's important to remember that for a healthy couple there's only a 20% chance each cycle so us having treatment have a better chance but still isn't much more we can do. It's just a bi*ch that it's such a hard, long and expensive process so makes it feel so much worse than ttc naturally.


----------



## lucianna

Hey ladies,

Many congrats to you all   its sooooo lovely to hear    and so sorry to hear all the  , my   are with you all.

I need some heeeeelllllpppppp please  ,.  Im in my 2ww and have 5 days left to test  , but  the last couple of nights, when I get to bed, I have the most awful lower stomach cramps, almost like  AF is on its way and we dont want that do we.

Has anybody had any of these feelings at all 

Please help!!!

Lots of     to you all

Lucianna xxxx


----------



## angelihelen

I don't know about you all, but I imagine I speak for us all here but ...while patience is a virtue and all that...


FOR THE LOVE OF GOD I JUST WANT TO KNOW WHAT'S GOING TO HAPPEN!

Ok, feel better now.


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi All
only juts got a chance to log on today (another bad day in work!!!) 

Anyway   and really sorry to hear about the BFN's today its so unfair. 

 to all the BFP's 

Lucianna I'm sure I've read something on here about having twinges and that it can be normal so fingers crossed and I hope AF keeps away .

Panda I feel the same today is the first day I could really do with a drink. I too may put a bottle in the fridge just in case.

Moo. x


----------



## angelihelen

By the way Lucianna, I've had those kind of low down AF pains on and off. Naturally I'd like to think it means GOOD THINGS but we all knwo there's no rhyme or reason really to the feelings and everyone's different. Not very helpful there was I? Sorry.

That said my friend said she had exactly the same symptoms as that and she found out she was pregnant just a week later. (she wasn't getting treatment incidentally, was just ttc naturally) 

On the complete flip side -could it be anything to do with lying flat and still being a bit tender after EC ? 

xx


----------



## Poppykit10

Evening Ladies,

Lucy, mandy. littlepj  sorry to here of your BFN 's .this time it wasn't to be but maybe next time it will be your turn  

Congrats to aka and mouse     well done and take it easy.

I am glad I am not the only one suffering the boredom of being a "Tea Totaller" DH has absolutly no sympothy and it quite happily drinking my share of the red wine. I find myself staring at him like a loony , drooling with a vacant expression.
10 MORE SLEEPS.Grrrr
Bel
XXX


----------



## Jo82

Lucianna...from all the post I've read on here the cramps could be AF, could implantation, could be the uterus stretching. Could be totally unrelated as well. There doesn't seem to be any more likely either I have read that several people have gone on to have BFP's but just as many as have got AF. I had these on the fresh go and it was a BFN however a cycle buddy had the same symptoms and got a BFP. I know it's hard...I am struggling myself ...but try not to think about what it could mean. It may be great news and it may not be and unless you test on test day then there is no way of knowing for sure. And even this isn't definate...one cycle buddy got really low hcg was told it was more than likely a chemical pg...however no AF so they repeated the tests...levels still poor, scan didn't look could...a month later it turns out her baby had decided to catch up and is very much pg right now. So my point is in a round about way is that this process is torture and makes us stress and go   there is no way we can know and no way of making it easier...we just have to endure it and try to have   

Lots of luck to you     for lots of BFP's xxx

Poppykit...I'm really wanting wine as well. Going to get a bottle or 2 tomorrow in case it's not great news. I love rose but would happily give it up for the next 9 months or more. 

Mina-moo- hope you are ok. At least it's the weekend now at last for you. running late for work as addicted to this site! 

Take care and good luck testers for tomorrow...how many are there tomorrow? xxx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi Jo I'm fine thank , hope all is well with you?

Forgot to say earlier Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow   .

Take care all.
Moo.x


----------



## emabee100

Hi could you add me to the board please I have had FET and I test on the 20th of FEB! thanks xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Good luck to everybody I'm feeling so anxious and scared and I've still got a week to go, its so hard!!!


----------



## emabee100

angelihelen said:


> I don't know about you all, but I imagine I speak for us all here but ...while patience is a virtue and all that...
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD I JUST WANT TO KNOW WHAT'S GOING TO HAPPEN!
> 
> Ok, feel better now.


HEHE this has made me feel better! this is exactly how I feel, I feel like I'm going crazy and obsessed with checking fertility friends constantly, whats wtong with me!!!!! I'm normally such a fun easy going person (honestly!)


----------



## katlou

Hi Lucianna
I've been having twinges too over the last day or so although I think they have stopped now! I am 9 days past a 3day transfer. God know what they are. They are all different. Twinges under my belly button, AF pains, pains to the left and the right! Can anyone explain this? I am not brave enough to test early so we shall see on Tuesday!
Hugs to the bfns
congrats to the bfps 

xx


----------



## Poppykit10

Evening Skybreeze
Could you put on the board that my OTD is 22nd
Ta very muchly
bel
xxx


----------



## daisy70

Hi Ladies,

It was a BFN for me  

Because of my age we were only going to have one go with my own eggs, so it'll be donor eggs for us now, which unfortunately means months of waiting lists.  Ooh just what we need, more waiting.....

Hoping to see some lovely BFPs on here this weekend   

Daisy xx


----------



## Claire223

Good Morning Ladies,

Hope your all having a lovely snuggle up in bed its snowing here.... 

Daisy - I'm sorry to hear about your BFN...   I'm hoping and wishing there is a little eggie waiting just for you and you won't have to wait long.......    


7dp2det............ only 9 more to go.......

I'm off to see my fantastic niece and nephew today, they are hillarious.... Emzi is 2 and Harvey is 5........ I hope we all have wonderful little people to show off in 2010..... It has to be our year x x x x

A friend of mine called last night and her 16yrs old daughter is pregnant (boyfriend not interested).... I truely didn't know what to say, all felt a little unfair... Is it wrong of me to think like that, I'm not a selfish person. I always help anyone without question or at least try to whenever I can....

So ladies I'm rambling on....... I hope you all have a wonderful valentines weekend.....
          


 love Claire


----------



## Jo82

Daisy...  sorry it was a bfn. How long are the waiting lists at your clinic for donor eggs? I'm planning on egg sharing next cycle, not sure how long It takes  to be matched with someone. I know we have to have counselling and genetic testing prior to that. I've decided that IF this go is sucessful and we end up with a baby then I would like to egg donate...I thought about it years ago before we even started ttc but never though I would be having ivf cos we would need it...strange! I know
it's a damn hard process the actual treatment but being childless is
worse. I wish you all the luck for the future xxx

hi everyone...too tired and sicky to do more replies...need sleep...on a
sugar come down as I ate too much crap at work...whole bag of popcorn, chocolate, biscuits...I look pg lol xxx


----------



## Panda

Daisy -     sorry hear about your BFN.  There are loads of lovely ladies out there who egg share (I did) so fingers crossed you don't have to wait too long for a match.

AKA - yep I'm living in the Dhabi!!  Are you at the clinic in Sharjah?  Have heard good things about it but its too far and too stressful to do that drive every few days.  I hate that road!!

Claire - nope you're not selfish - its a cruel world, those that don't want to get pregnant seem to fall at the drop of a hat and those of us that are desperate try forever.  Have a good day with your niece and nephew.

Lucianna and Katlou - yep been having loads of twinges all over the place!  They were worse around the middle of the 2WW.  They can be down to implantation or cyclogest so who knows what's going to happen  

Angihelen - I hear ya loud and clear


----------



## angelihelen

Morning all!

Katlou and Lucianna, last night had really AF like pains as I was going to bed that seem to  hanging around all night. I'm 7dp2det...surely this can't be AF already? Either way doesn't exactly fill me with confidence even if you do hear of ladies getting BFP's who've had the pains. It just feels exactly like the witch is on the way. Sigh. No way I'm testing before next thurs so just got to get through the next week!

Claire223, I found out this week that a friend of mine's preg with her 2nd (both times, first month of trying) and someone else I know is preg for the first time. (no stress there either.) I am very happy for them both, but there's still a twinge of 'why them and not me'? So it doesn't make you a bad person to think it's unfair. It just is how it is. xx

So sorry to hear Daisy.   xx


----------



## Panda

Why does my screen start jumping when I've typed a certain number of lines?  Drives me bonkers...

Anyway, as I was saying...

Good luck to the rest of you testing today, I hope to hear some positive news!

AFM - its domestic bliss at chez Panda today.  DH is at work, I got up early did the grocery shopping and have made my soup for work lunches this week (Aubergine, Apricot and Spicy Tomato - totally delicious and v middle eastern) and a yummy Baileys Irish Cream Sponge Cake is cooking away in the oven and making the apartment smell gorgeous.  Cooking is my way of passing the time and relaxing.  Once that's done, I'll have a read for a few hours and a nap and then making Kofta Meatballs in Spicy Tomato Sauce with Rice for dinner later.  

Soooo not sure how I feel today, am still miserable and had trolley rage and shouted at some woman who walked across my path twice this morning.  Have still got twinges.  

Have got geared up for a BFN.  That way if its a BFP I'll be over the moon obviously.  If it is a BFN, I won't be as upset as if I had convinced myself its a BFP.  Its my twisted logic and makes sense to me.  Bit like my shoe logic.  DH keeps telling me I don't need any more designer shoes.  I say I do, cos the more I have, the less I wear them which makes them last so much longer.  Right?    

My cake smells done, better go, will be back later. xx


----------



## Laurs

Morning everyone,

Daisy - sorry hun          

Been reading through all the posts but my head feels in a different place today and I can't seem to concentrate but here goes; 

Lucienna - my stomach has been incredibly sore the last couple of days, not twinges, constant pain but I do wonder how much is the cyclogest and the dreaded wind getting trapped!  

Claire - We have millions of young Mums now don't we, none using contraception and falling after a one stand - literally! Seems so unfair as we will appreciate our baby/babies forever won't we, what it takes to get a baby for us is horrendous and yet people have a quick s**g and boom, another one is pregnant, I won't rant on or I will go on and on but it makes me so mad too!!! x

Well test day tomorrow for several of us, desperate to know now! Good luck to anyone else testing today     for you xxx


----------



## Laurs

Panda - Being very negative but if this doesn't work for me, I'm doing a FET? I know everyone and everywhere is different but it is much easier than ICSI? Is it cheaper? x


----------



## angelihelen

Panda, re the shoe theory- I TOTALLY agree!!


----------



## Claire223

Thank you all for lovely messages this morning ladies.....

I had to laugh, just had call from DF who has been Trying for her second child for Mmmm a whole 3months and guess what she's expecting twins (I'm over the moon for them and little liam is very excited x x x )....

Panda - I totally love your logic.... you definitely need a few more pairs Lol lol   

I'm off to get ready.... Have a wonderful day ladies...

Love Claire


----------



## littlepj

Morning Ladies,

Hope you are all well. Good luck to all the ladies testing today.

Laurs - FET is a lot cheaper and normally it can be done on a natural cycle. When we had our FET before it just felt so strange to not be having any drugs and it was actually quite a nice change.

Chat soon
Littlepj
x


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Hi please add me, Im new to this  and very scared!  due to take test one week today had day 3 ET last sat 6th feb via icsi. Had 3 embys transferred, 1 grade 1/8cell, 2 7cell or v close. Never thought I'd get this far so feel v priviliged but also aged 41 and originally told less than 5% chance due to egg end sperm quality so v v scared. Never been pregnant 5 years trying. X


----------



## Panda

Laurs - yep FET is much cheaper than ICSI.   The price for ICSI with surgical sperm retrieval at my clinic in the UAE is roughly equivalent to 7,500 quid (arabic keyboard - no pound sign!).  I had medicated FET which worked out at roughly 1,900 quid.  Those are both including the meds.  I think it probably works out cheaper than UK cos the exchange rate is v good for us at the moment.  Natural FET will of course be cheaper as no meds to pay for.  I had medicated on the advice of my consultant because of my age.  I have a perfect 29 day cycle and no issues but she wanted to give it the best shot.

Anyway - lets hope you won't get to that point...  PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA for all of us                         

41yroldnewbie - welcome to the nut house - we're all going mad together here


----------



## kateharts

morning everyone,

 to Daisy, sorry to hear about your BFN.

anglihelen and emmabee i feel your pain!! LOL - I have given up all hope now. I was even sniffin' the milk on my cereal this morning hoping to feel sick  

Keep yourself busy panda and co for tomorrow! Your cookin' sounds lovely Panda  

AFM still waiting for my house to exchange contracts which is not the stress you need during 2WW, I am packing my house away and am moving on OTD! How bad!!! I will either be sat smiling dictating to DH all day or crying moving boxes. My mum keeps saying new house new baby.
Still no symptons, DH was   at me last night, stood with no bra on before bed jumping up and down to see if the boobies would hurt!


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all
just a quick message as hard to type through the tears, had strange dream last night first of the week dreamt that I did the test and one said pregnant 1 week and the other said pregnant 6 hours.

So got up at 5 as wanted to pee and as the clinic said I could do the test today if I wanted to even though OTD Monday I thought it might be a good omen.  Had a blast transferd so test should be accurate today.

Well it wasn't got a   and now started spotting again and got terrible cramps.  I'm totally devastated, don't want to face anyone, and although this is only our second attempt and I know so many of you have been through so much worse I don't know how many more times I'm going to be able to keep doing this to myself.  

Sorry for all the self pity, I just thought it had worked this time.

Anyway bit   to all the other BFN's and   to anyone who has got or gets a BFP today.

Good luck all, 

Ps Wales had better win the rugby today. lol
Moo. x


----------



## Jules 1972

Hi Everyone

Well it's a BFN for us, we'd sort of prepared ourselves for it. I suppose it's a big glass of wine and a lovely hot bath for me!!

So sorry Daisy & Minimoo, sometimes life can be so horrid. This is the first time I've been through this and I've no idea how people keep on doing it. I think it's one of the most stressful things we've ever been through. We get two cycles through NHS I'll be back on this journey at some point. Anyone know how long you have to wait?

  for you Panda......that cake sounds delicious.

Best wishes to everyone and thanks for all the advice....Jules xxx


----------



## angelihelen

Moo, so so sorry , know how you feel. Is so exhausting to think that you have to even deal with the pain and discmfort of cramps and AF now when you've got the emotional side of it to deal with too  . 

There's nothing anyone can say that makes it better really, I know that from experience but know that you are brave and strong to be even doing this in the first place and just be kind to yourself and allow time for all those hormones to do their work.

Thinking of you and all the other BFN ladies. xxx

ps just seen your post too Jules, sorry to hear your news. As for how quick to get on the old horse again,  I've had my 3 treatments pretty much spot on 2 months apart but some clinics want you to leave more time. Hope that wine's lovely.


----------



## sammy1985

Hi all, can I please join? Had 2 grade 1 embies transferred yesterday, OTD is 25th Feb  
Never got this far before, not sure how to feel about it all yet, emotions are all over the place!
Hope your all well.
Sam xx


----------



## Panda

Moo and Jules - so sorry ladies      

I did it again       Still a BFN.  Seriously not holding out any hope for tomorrow now, unless there's a God and he performs a miracle (yeah right).  You'd think I'd have learnt by now huh, did it at about 2pm as well.  Am sooooo tempted to hit the wine now (it is nearly 4pm     and the sun is well and truly over the yard arm) but I shall be good and wait until tomorrow evening. 

I always have to have a project on the go so am going to look at booking a holiday.  DH and I were talking about it yesterday and I said Vietman, Laos or Cambodia but then remembered I'd have to take malaria tablets and I don't know how that messes about with TX and how long I'd have to wait to get them out of my system so DH suggested New Zealand.  Its "only" 20 hours flying time from the UAE and we've always wanted to go.  

So if it is a BFN tomorrow then I'll have to  have two clear periods after this one so we'd be looking at NZ beginning of April and TX immediately on our return.

So do I tell DH tonight and get told off for testing early or keep schtum and let this rock in my heart get bigger.  Hhhmmm think I need to confess.


----------



## angelihelen

Panda, tell him, get it off your chest. Then you can get on with that next project. I also like to have  project to get my teeth into. I have a list of things I'm going to do if ours is BFN. They include get hair highlighted (woo get me, rock and roll), learn to ice skate, set up small cupcake business, a holiday, and...so many things, all of which i COULD do if it's a BFP (maybe not the ice skating!) but even so, good to have a focus.


Is there still a small part of you that thinks it MIGHT be a BFP tomorow though?  

And Hi Sam, welcome! Not long till 25th Feb really...(who am I trying to kid!)


----------



## Panda

Angelihelen - I don't know.  I've got every kind of symptom and yet none of them...  Will just have to wait and see - 25.5 hours and counting.


----------



## angelihelen

Stay with that hope then Panda. Stranger things have happened. There's a reason why we have an OTD!


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all
Thanks for all the kind messages, must say I've found the site really supportive and a great help.

I'm   for all that are left to test on here and wish you all the   .

Thanks for everything.
Moo. x


----------



## kateharts

Gosh! I logged back on to hope to see some good news but its seems cruelly BFN all round. So sorry moo & julies.

I was wondering the same about how long before you can start again if ou are NHS funded (do you have to go to back of queue again??)

I think a focus is the only thing you can have / do. 

Panda - you may have very low HCG levels still - a lot can change in a day!! Im sending you   thoughts!

x


----------



## Laurs

Moo and Jules - So sorry girlies, I really am. Never know what to say, as I know when I received all these sort of messages last year it didn't make me feel any better but it does help (believe it or not) trying to focus on the next tx and getting the ball rolling for that (if that's what you want to do). I also let my anger out of the gym and tried to lose the weight I had put on, that helped a little. However the pain will be quite raw for a while but it does ease with time I promise. Wish you all the luck in the World for your next tx     it will be your turn x x x x x 

Thanks for getting back to me LittlePj - we have got to have all our tests re-done as they run out in Feb but that isn't a problem but an extra few hundred quid!! x

Panda - I'm still wondering if you have had an accurate result yet, only because your ET wasn't till late and by my calculation it's not even been quite 11 days so you are too early! So I'm going to remain confident for you honey    . As for the baking, when you coming back to the UK? Your food always sounds so delicious and our meals in my house are so so boring! x

Kateharts - What a lot going on for you! With the added stress of a house move, how are you doing it all! Don't do too much x

Hello to Sam and 41yearoldnewbie - we are going slowly insane on here but welcome!  

I'm desperate to test, have brought 4 tests from Tescos. 2x digital clearblue and 2 cheaper Tesco ones, I'm struggling to hold out!!! x


----------



## Laurs

GIRLS!!! I have been really naughty and tested and got a BFP!!!!! On a cheapy Tesco's one and in the middle of the day but I have a faint line, but definitely a line!!!!!!! x


----------



## Panda

Laurs - Congratulations       am very jealous  

I deffo don't hold out any hope now...


----------



## Mina-Moo

Congratulation Laurs so please for you. x
Moo. x


----------



## aka12

So sorry about your news Daisy, Moo and Jules.  I know its so hard, one thinks they would develop a thicker skin but its the same everytime round.  Keep your hopes up and i am sure it will come to you!

Laurs congrat!!! great news.....wishing you the best!

Jo, yes i did the sharjah clinic, i had my son with him  in 06 and he is really  an amazing doctor.  I had referred 2 of my friends to him and they both got preggies, one with twins just delivered today.  The guys clinic is totally packed but i like his attitude, he is very humble and very understanding, but the clinics bedside manner is much to be desired!

x
A


----------



## kateharts

CONGRATS Laurs!! Naughty but nice I like it!!

Keep us posted cos' I am sure you'll pee on a few more yet


----------



## pinkpixie

laurs congrats on your BFP

  to all those who have a BFN

i feel like i am slowly going insane doesnt help that DH is being a stroppy     cos of car problems.
WOuldnt it be good if you could fall asleep at start of 2ww and only wake up when u can find out  

Hi sammy i recognise you from ccycle buddies thread welcome to the madness

AFM been having pains for last 2 days not AF pains but a strange burning pulling feeling but is seesm to have eased today.  Have been testing since wed last week obvioulsy they are showing negative but for some reason it helps me  

lots of    to everyone and good luck to everyone testing tomorrow


----------



## Laurs

Panda you had your ET a day and a half later than me, I was on the 1st in the morning, so remember that and keep your chin up, as hard as it is!    

Yes I will continue to test but not till the morning!  

Little cautious because of what happened last time and don't like the faint lines but putting it into perspective, it was during the day and only 12 days since ET so going to remain positive xxx


----------



## emabee100

Hi, can I join this board I've been bobbing on here last couple of days and reading your threads, my board has gone really quiet (FET FEB) and I'm quietley going insane, I'm day 8 of 2ww! and I'm feeling how you all feel by the sounds of it! my DF thinks I'm going crazy as I'm constantly on here even though I said I wouldn't be this time! Sorry to those who have got BFNS hopefully it will be your turn next time, so pleased to hear the BFPS i hope we get plenty more! I have no symptoms at all, I think I keep imagining my ovaries twitching but I think its all in my head pink pixie I like the idea of hibernating during the 2ww they should start prescribing us all heavy sedatives as part of the treatment, good luck everyone who is yet to test


----------



## Panda

Laurs - sorry that was very selfish of me.   

DH came home and I told him and he wasn't a happy camper.  I explained why and he said he understood but that I should just wait.

Emmabee - come on in, you can go mad with us instead of on your own.  

pinkpixie - I've had those burning pulling pains - gawd knows what they are  

AKA - it would be a 2.5 hour trip to get to Sharjah Clinic for us and I just couldn't afford to take that amount of time off work.  If I didn't work it would be a whole different kettle of fish.  I desperately want to pack up work but I need the money to keep paying for TX.  Basically that is all I am working for - TX and shoe money    which allows DH to save for our retirement.  Maybe I should take a month off work unpaid and just move to Sharjah and give it a go!!!


----------



## emabee100

Thanks Panda, good luck for tommorow really hope luck is on your side!  

pink and whites that is fantastic news hope your luck rubs off on all us yet to test! I can't even begin to imagine how you feel I would be on cloud nine!!!!


----------



## Gogirlgo

Hi girls

Its a   for me too. I still find it hard to believe it myself.

Sending hugs to the girls who got BFN  , and congrats to the girls who got good news.

Good luck to all the girls who are testing 2moro.



Gogirl.


----------



## sarah leeds

I thought the whole process of IVF/ICSI was hellish but this 2 week wait is so hard.  Am worrying about worrying! and if another person tells me to relax I shall slap them. Its like that thing don't think of a pink elephant immediately you do. Don't panic. 

Had ET 12/2/10 and am to hopefully take pregnancy test 1/3/10. 

Had managed to be really calm all the way through with acupuncture and hypnosis Cd's then on the way home from ET needed a wee really badly after all the water drinking and couldn't find a toilet so got really manic. Then got worried in case after all these months of waiting I've ruined it in the first hour! Am managing a bit better with the panic today. Lots of hypnosis and breathing but how do you keep your mind off the wait and what you want so desperately. Any tips?


----------



## emabee100

Oh my god great news on the BFPS!!!!!

Hi sarah, I am finding this 2ww really hard too and i'm positive that you wont have ruined your chances of it working, once the embie is put back in I really believe theres nothing we can do its down to fate/luck, try not to worry. I have tried to keep myself occupied/distracted to help get me through this 2ww it helps time go faster and my mind pre occupied, doesn't seem to have worked quite so well today though... oh also I've booked a hol so I have something to look foreward to if it doesn't work also helps me relax thinking about warm sunshine and cocktails mmm!!! good luck xxxx


----------



## Pinkybonkers

Hi Ladies, God what a lot you miss in a day!!!
Firstly sorry to the BFN's      Daisy, mina-moo and Jules.

Panda- I'm tending to agree with the others-maybe you're a bit early hun?    for you.

As for you  s HOW BLOODY FANTASTIC!!!!! I'm so thrilled for you.   

I can't believe it's test day tomorrow, 2ww drags it's  then wham it's nearly here and I'm really scared. Almost gave in this am and did one but I've got this late shift and tomorrows early to get throught yet, so I'm tearing my hair out but I want to be able to be at home after testing. How about the rest of the Valentine's day girls how ya holding up?

Sarah I'm with you on the SLAP the helpful folk who tell you to relax!! I took some time off work, read LOADS of books I'd not had time to, caught up with people for coffee/lunch/gossip (this is easier with those who don't know you're on 2ww cos you can talk about other things. Oh and no threat of the "relax" word being uttered!!!) Going to the cinema helped too. And retail therapy!!! bought a fab handbag that I'll probably use once but hey, we're worth it aren't we Walking the dog in a "gentle fashion" get's me out and about too.
But I can't lie.......it goes sooooo slow some days. 
xxxx


----------



## saragh

Ah well, it's over for me  AF arrived last night, it's insult to injury that my cycle ends up as 3 weeks on these drugs. so one week in 3 I'm cursed with the witch.
Am so gutted, start all over again on Monday with the puregon 
Huge congrats to those with the BFP'S and commiserations to those in the same boat as me


----------



## angelihelen

God you go away for a few hours and it's all been happening! First off congratulatins to all the new BFP's! How amazing, hope you have a lovely evening! Laurs you NAUGHTY girl !! 

For the BFN's lots of love and future positivity.  

Just been on the most amazing cupcake decorating course this afternoon, took my mind off things SO much that I feel like a new woman today. Altho at the end I felt really faint and then thought ooh hang on, in films, when they faint it always means they're pregnant! So had a little glimmer of excitement till I remembered this is NOT a film and I hadn't had much to eat all day. 

Hmm. 

Either way, CUPCAKES are the way forward !

Sarah I go from constant relaxing to panicing about how unrelaxed I am. I find my mind is ful of chattering monkeys at all times and the other day I had the theme to This Morning going round and round in my head at double speed and found myself running up the stairs and my heart was racing and I KNOW this is ho I always live my life, rushing around EVERYWHERE and it's such a hard habit tobreak. But I also believe after ET if it's going to stay, it's going to stay.  



xxx


----------



## aka12

fantastic news to the positve testers! its great news!


----------



## aka12

Panda i seriously think you should take time out and move to sharjah! if you are doing icsi you need less than a month actually, probably 2 and a half weeks.  I have friends who have come all the way from abu dhabi to do their amnios with him because he is the best.

He detected all my problems and acted quickly to treat them plus DHs motility was a concern too.
I suggest if you can take an appointment with him and just see what he says, its worth a try.  if you need any details let me know and i can pass them along.

x
A


----------



## Laurs

Hey ladies, not tested anymore  ! Doing a clearblue conception test tomorrow morning, then saving the other one for a weeks time to make sure the conception indicator is going up. It didn't last time as my hcg obviously wasn't increasing and then I had an early miscarriage. Also saving my other cheapy test for a few days time, so hoping the line will be darker as last time the lines remained faint. So already being over cautious but have to be but I am believing that this is going to be okay xxx

Panda - of course you are not being selfish, we are all in this together!     xxxxxxx

Great to see more BFP'S! XXX  

My thoughts are with the BFN's xxx  

Angelihelen - Want to test these cupcakes! Dizziness is a good sign, had this with all bfp's now! x

Sarahg - Really sorry, there's not a pain like it. I promise it becomes less raw over time xxxxx

As I always wanted to know these were my symptoms - To start with I DID NOT have sore boobs, no tenderness, no change, no ache nothing and I know this is one of the main symptoms us ladies look for in the 2ww. I have not had this in any of my bfp's, sore boobs for me always come in the 1st trimester but a few weeks after OTD. All I have had is dizziness (like when you get up too quick), been very tired, went off milk for a couple of mornings (but was fine today), heavy feeling in my groin and top of pubic bone,  and lots of twinges/pains in sides during 1st week and then not a lot during the middle bit at all but last couple of days been lots of pain and twinges. So pain and twinges don't always mean AF ladies! Any other questions will be happy to answer them if I can.

Going to bed now, am knackered! Night everyone x


----------



## Jo82

Oh my gosh...very mixed emotions. 

Firstly mina-moo, jules, panda, saragh...    really sorry to hear you all got bfn's. It is just too cruel.

Congratulations to the bfp's: Laurs, gogirl, pinkandwhites.

Good luck Pinkybonkers and anyone else due to test.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM: I'm knacked 3 hours sleep and then out all day with my parents. Had a nice though shopping and got a bracelet bought for me by my mum which was a nice surprise as I was going to buy it for myself. It's very pretty. Then had a huge take-away and I feel stuffed. So so so tired. Boobs are killing so much. Test day is approaching now - Monday   

   to everyone xxx


----------



## daisy70

Good luck for all the ladies testing tomorrow, hope we get lots of valentine's day BFPs xx

So sorry for all the other BFN girls, hopefully we'll all have our own BFPs in a few months   
Me & DH went clothes shopping and having a nice wine-fuelled lunch today to take our minds of the BFN.   It was nice to splash out on some new things, we never buy anything because we've been saving up to pay for the IVF for months and months.  Now we need to save up more than ever but we decided to treat ourselves today.

Congrats to all the BFP ladies


----------



## Panda

Congratulations to all the BFP's yesterday - great news, lets hope its on a roll.

AKA - can you PM me the details of the guy in Sharjah?  Its worth a punt.

AFM wierd things are happening...

My ovaries feel like they do when I am stimming, I can feel them pulsing and when I lay on  my tum I can feel them and it gets a bit uncomfortable.  Could this be because they are starting to pump out HcG?  Or are they waking up from drug induced menopause?

Also as I've only ever had ICSI before I always thought it was the cyclogest giving me wind and upset tum but I've been okay this time cos no trigger shot - until yesterday when I  had a bad windy tum all day and upset tum this morning - could this be because my ovaries are pumping out HcG and its actually the HcG and cyclogest combined that cause me the probs?  Or did I just eat something that upset me?

I had dragging pains down the inside of my thighs last night and in my hips - could this be because of the HcG or because AF is due?  There is no sign of AF at all, which is good, but just could be down to the drugs.

I think I am just reading too much into everything.  Another 12 hours and I'll know the score.


----------



## Frankie B

angelihelen cupcake course?  Tell us more, I didn't realise they did courses for decorating, I love baking!!!!!!!!!  

Panda is your screen still jumping?  I think a few girls are having this problem and it is being looked you into, I think if you try using Firefox it might help in the time being. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## gantypant5

Morning Girls

Ive got the best Valentines pressie ever - A    - I just can't believe it!!  DH and I just cried -  
Just been on the phone to my mum and we've just cried for the last twenty minutes!!

I am so pleased I waited to test on the right day and not early. I've now got my fingers crossed for the next fews weeks and months!!

Take Care & Big


----------



## Laurs

Gantypant - Congratulations hun, you cry and cry and cry! It's all the stress mounted up over the months/years and of course the over whelming emotion that you are finally having that much longed for baby x

Panda - I started to get very uncomfortable in my belly and sides, couldn't stretch out fully so everything crossed for you xxx

Daisy - Good for you splashing out, a bit of retail therapy always helps xxx

Jo - Not long to go now hun xxx

AFM - Did a clearblue test today and got a     ! Still cautious though but over the moon! x

 to you all xxxxx


----------



## Claire223

Congratulations gantypant5 x x x x x


----------



## Pinkybonkers

Morning Ladies,
Well what can I say? gantypant      how flipping great!!!! so excited for you.

Laurs- just keeps getting better and better  

Jo thanks for your good luck wishes, still got about 4 1/2 hours til I know my outcome. Stomach is churning.

Panda- got funny pains too, from left groin up and out. What's that about?
Just spoken to DH at home, he's booked somewhere nice for tonight, hope    for celebration. He's on pins waiting for me to get home.
Hope everyone's having a nice day.
xxxxx


----------



## Claire223

Hi Ladies 

Has anyone heard from our Valentines day testers?

JuJo    
Dita 
Panda 
Pinkybonkers 

Laurs - Congratulations x x x 

Happy Valentines Day

Claire x x x


----------



## Panda

Congratulations Gantypants - that's excellent news  

AFM - Am leaving work in 2.5 hours and will know in 3.5 hours time.  Will post later.


----------



## Mina-Moo

Congratulations to the BFP's 

Good luck panda   for you.

Moo.x


----------



## Claire223

Would you believe it, I'm now off to pick up a friends pregnant 16yr old daughter... She ran away from home last night to the boyfriend's just to find he's not interested and his previous girlfriend (now 17yrs with 2yr old daughter) is threatening to beat her up to cause a miscarriage.....    (second miscarriage.... did I mention she lost the first baby on 28th Dec and is pregnant again)

Is it me or is anyone else reading this and wanting to scream.... What on earth is she thinking, why are her parents not doing anything and aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......

                 

I truly do not understand the logic of life sometimes.....


----------



## Pinkybonkers

Clare with you all the way. hurts my brain when you hear the teenage pregnancy stories. It's really hard NOT to have bad feelings when you see them pushing their beautiful babies round, puffing on a ***, effin and jeffin at them.
Exactly...what are the parents thinking?? as for the "delightful" bully wanting to cause a m/c? what a treat she sounds.
Hope it's not too stressful for you-take it easy xxx
You can tell I'm stressed maybe?


----------



## angelihelen

Gantypants and Laurs, lovely news to start the day!  


Oh for those teenagers to be here where we are and to now how very UNTRIVIAL it is to have a baby...sigh...


Good luck for later Pinkybonkers, don't get too stressed now, have a lovely lovely day and hope you get to go somewhere nice for that celebration!  

Frankie, cupcake course was fab run by a company called mums who bake, although there are loads around the country I think if you search for them. It doesn't teach you about the actual baking them, just about the decorating. Made my DH a valentine one....then the rest of the 12 are for me! Er....not sure I should say that out loud! 

Happy Valentines everyone!


----------



## Jo82

Gantypants....huge congratulations!!! Well done chick  

laurs...official congratulations on test day!!! 

Claire...you should be resting in your 2ww and not being stressed. You need to put yourself first, this 2ww is too important. Maybe if this situation is stressing you out you should consider reviewing being involved. 

Hi everyone else. 

Nothing much else to report...had a teribble sore throat and cold yesterday but had paracetamol and woke up today mostly fine. Mega sore boobs...had to sleep in a sports bra as they hurt so much. Seems to have helped. Started with backache but that could be from working nights as the sofas there are so uncomfy. Other than that I am much the same. Not looking to testing but hey ho it's got to be done. 24 hours to go xxx


----------



## Bribby

Wow, lots of good news day!

Congratulations to Laurs, gogirl, pinkandwhites, gantyypant on your   and good luck to anyone else testing today or in next few days.

 to everyone who did not get the result they hoped for.

I totally agree about bloody teenagers but also about grown woman who keep having children they cant look after and are taken into care!

Bribby x


----------



## Panda

Claire - I agree with what Jo is saying - you shouldn't be having to deal with this during your 2WW...


----------



## Pinkybonkers

angelihelen- thanks I'm really feeling it.   I NEED TO KNOW!!!
and I like your cupcake allocation, sounds fine to me  xxx


----------



## emabee100

I'm so happy to hear so many BFP'S hope theres soe room for a few more (including me  

good luck for today Panda!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm going so   too!! I think I ruined our valentines meal because it was all I wanted to talk about also was dying to have a drink of the complementary champagne cocktail it was like torture!

good luck to everyone else yet to test xxxx


----------



## Jo82

Oh my gosh...just checked us testing tomorrow with me and there's only me and goingitalonetoo left to test as all of the other girlies have been naughty and tested early   

There's 4 people left to post their results for today. 

Looking at the 'leaderboard' is quite sad really...for every 1 that gets a bfp at least 2 more get a bfn. Wish the sucess rates were hgher. 

Is anyone doing anything nice and romantic today We're not but df made me tea and
toast in bed which is a start lol he is also cooking Sunday dinner so shouldn't grumble really xxx


----------



## Panda

The results work out as they should according to statistics.  We have a 33.3333% chance of conceiving with fertility treatment so 2 negs for every 1 pos is bang on!  

If we were TTC naturally the chances would drop to 20%!!!!


----------



## Jo82

Yep I keep remembering that, just saddens me that we go through so much and it costs so much and yet still some things are still so unknown like why some don't implant. Still it's better than no chance which we would have ttc naturally. 

Good luck for testing...how long is it until you test? Xxx


----------



## Panda

In approx 1 and a bit hours


----------



## Jo82

for a bfp for you xxx


----------



## aka12

Panda praying for a bfp for you!!!!


----------



## jarjj

Panda


Got everything crossed for you hun,


  
Joanne

xx


----------



## pinkpixie

gantypants big congrats on your BFP

Laur congrats again

Panda got everything crossed for you 

claire   you shouldnt have to be dealing with that it makes me so mad!!!

how is everyone else holding up


----------



## Mazza1971

*Gantypants and Laurs * - Congratulations ladies on your        

   to all those where you didn't get yur dream this time....

Panda - Looking forward to your post later.

To everyone else hope your TWW is not sending you   

Happy Valentines Day.

Mary xxx


----------



## sammy1985

Hi fellow 2ww  only had my ET Fri and already goin crazy!!
Sorry for lack of personals but I havent been on laptop since ET, Im still in bed with DH waiting on me!!
xxx


----------



## Jo82

Hey Sam...welcome along!!! The maddness seems to get worse in the 2nd week it's terrible!!!     for you xxx


----------



## kateharts

welcome all newbies to the madness that is 2ww!!!

I am so pleased to se all th BFP after all the BFN that we had. What great news.

Panda, I am dying to know - I hope its BFP to you too!!!

I have 3 days to go to OTD but i know is negative so I am in no mans land at the moment, i dont know if to sit in a heap crying or what.

Congrats again to all you ladies, what a wonderful Valentines day you must be having!!


----------



## Amy K

Hi Everyone 

Can I join please??  Had FET last wednesday but under a GA as too stressful last time, been looked after well by DH but hate not doing anything!!!

Had 2 embryos transfered and this time one divided!!!  so much more hope but even scarier this time as last time we were told not much hope at all due to embryos being slow.

Well good luck and lots of    and  

Its half term tomorrow so least I have a week to myself and not having to get up! 

Sending lots of love and hugs

Amy k xxxxxx


----------



## Laurs

Keep checking for the rest of the Valentine Day testers, Good luck!!!!                  for you!!!!! xxxxxxx

Just having a sleep now, well and truly exhausted already, will catch up with the personals later xxx


----------



## sammy1985

Thanks Jo, but how can it get any madder than this??!!! takin the advice of takin it easy to the max, only gettin out of bed to go toilet!! 
Welcome Amy K xx


----------



## Jo82

Sam...you have to do what feels right bit don't worry about being up and about. Movement helps circulation and in turn helps the lining. There's no actual evidence to suggest that bed rest help's increase the chances of a bfp as it's usually down to chromomsomal abnormatilites and implantation issues. It's more likely to work if those things are ok not if you have had a bedrest.  

We were advised to do everything as normal but not lift heavy things and just be sensible. Sometimes it can help to just get on with life the best you can, afterall nobody wod get pg if everyone had to rest. I had ohss on the fresh go so was resting for 2 weeks and it was a bfn so I'm a firm believer if it's going to work it will xxx


----------



## Trolley

Hey Ladies.  Having read your forum for a while I have only joined today and wondered if you can help me.

I am 41 and started my 1st cycle of IVF on 24th December.  Had 5 eggs harvested on January 30th and 4 fertilised.  2 Blasto's were transferred on February 4th.

For the last 7 days I have been feeling really nauseous, have a strong sense of smell and really sore b**bs (which I know is a side effect of Cyclogest) plus short sharp stabbing pains in my lower abdomen.  My friends who have children told me that these were all good signs of pregnancy.

The hospital told me to test on the 15th but that is tomorrow and I was worried about how I would feel going to work afterwards if it was bad news so I looked on a US website which said to test today.  I did this and the test was negative    I am still feeling really sick today and am wondering if I tested too early or if I am going crazy!?!

Any advice that you can give me would be much appreciated as I am beside myself today.

Hope you are all having a Happy Valentine's!

Trolley


----------



## Jo82

Trolley... Really sorry it was a bfn. Some people get slow rising hcg levels so hpt don't pick it up this soon so all you can do is test again tomorrow but make sure you use first morning urine as that's the most concerntrated. Nausea is also a side-effect of the pesseries as are most pg symptoms as the progestrone is what causing many of them. It could be either   xxx


----------



## Claire223

Well ladies, picked her up, she cried half the way back, ate a fruit string and a milkway...... 

What is the world coming too....

afm had a wonderful afternoon, dh took me for meal and he'd arranged for the waitress to bring out thorntons chocolates and a single long stem red rose with my pudding........ bless him x x x  he'll be in for a treat later lol lol

 Have we heard from all of our Valentine testers today? 

Claire


----------



## kirst01

Good Luck Panda- I have everything crossed for you!!!

xxx


----------



## Jo82

Nope not heard from any more of the testers. Hope they are ok. 

Enjoy your valentines day...we didn't do romantic gifts but got each other a DVD. No special treats for df until after test day. Not sure if it makes a difference but sex is off the agenda until then.

Wonder how panda is     xxx


----------



## stardust10

BFN for me I'm afraid.
Straight into next cycle though so not long to wait till we can try again.
x


----------



## mightymouse2

Hi I have been off the radar for what feels like nearly 3 days and WOW! I have missed out on so much on here.
Just wanted to say thank you soooo much for all the lovely wishes from you all. It meant so much to me and made the day extra special as I wasn't feeling overly joyous!

   I am so sorry, Littlepj, Lulyloo, Jules, Daisy, Mina-Moo and Sarahg.  You are in my thoughts and I wish you all the luck for next time.    

Just seen Stardust's BFN. So sorry hun, glad you are looking forward to the next cycle and it is not far away! Lots and lots of luck...got everything crossed for you xxx 

Congratulations Aka, pinkandwhites, Larus, gogirlgo and Gantypants!     So happy for you all!!! 

Panda,  Thinking of you and can't wait to hear....

I am off now for a special Thai Valentines dinner that we had pre booked, deciding that whatever the result, this would give us something to look forward to... I have done nothing but eat, eat eat and all my trousers are tight  

Good luck to all the testers tomorrow  

Have a relaxing night all! 
Mouse xxx


----------



## Frankie B

Thanks angelihelen that sounds right up my street, I'm going to search online now, enjoy the cakes!  

xx


----------



## Poppykit10

Evening Ladies,

   for saragh and stardust hopefully next time will be your turns 

Big congrats to Laurs, pinkandwhite, gogirlgo, and Gantypants     

Not heard from Panda yet    

Trolley.........if you had ET on the 4th then tomorrow is only 11 days. Are you sure you got the OTD right ?

AFM no symptoms except strong sense of smell. Really strong but it has only been 5dp6dt     probably imagining it
Am I the only one who never gets sore boobies (.)(.) listen to me...wanting sore boobies   
God I have more than a week to go.......................


Everybody hang in there.   



Bel
XXX


----------



## HazelW

Hi ladies, just wanted to join you now I've noticed this thread, currently on day 4 of 2ww and going slightly mad already!!  OTD is 24/02/2010 - we've got tickets to see Sean Locke the day after, so it will either be HILARIOUS or I'll be in tears the whole time!!

   to everyone.

xxxx


----------



## Laurs

Just wrote a long bloody reply and pressed a button and lost it!!!!

Poppy - I don't have sore boobs either and got my bfp today, I never have sore boobs in any of my 2ww's and I've had 3. My sore boobs come a few weeks into the pregnancy, hope that eases your worries xxx

Sam - I've been resting resting resting and you do whatever makes you happy. I did far too much during my last 2ww and a couple of weeks into the pregnancy and really regret it, had an early miscarriage as well so taking it very easy, not leading my normal life as far too hectic! xxx

Trolley -


----------



## Laurs

sorry hadn't finished, chinese just arrived! will update later! x


----------



## Trolley

Hi Bel thank you so much for your response and I am beginning to think you're right.  Do you all test 14 days after ET or EC?  I've been counting 14 days from EC.  This evening I have had some dark brown faint spotting so am in two minds to whether this is good or bad.  Guess I will have to wait to see what tomorrow brings!

Congrats to those of you who have had positives today and for the rest of you . . . I know how bad a day you've had!

Your advice is invaluable Ladies and I already appreciate having people that understand what I'm feeling.

Trolley


----------



## lucianna

Hi ladies,

Congrats to all you bfp and lots of hugs to you bfns.
Trolley, I have always been told its 14 days from et and brown spotting is a good sign I think, implantation isnt it
I have still got 3 days to go and still a tender tummy and nothing more, not sure if this is a good thing?
Fingerscrossed for all of us due to test this week.

lots of xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxs


----------



## Trolley

Hi Luciana - good to hear from you!  Praying that you are right Hun!

Looks like you and I are at about the same stage then! Sending you lots of   and let's hope that we are both posting good news later this week!

I will keep my eyes on here to see how you're getting on.

Trolley


----------



## lucianna

Ahhhhh thats nice hun.
Forgot to mention, I had et on the 3rd feb and my ttc is wed 17th so yours must be a day after me.

Ul keep you posted! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## rachelbw

helllo ladies 
Can i join please i am day 4 ET and not very positive, cant believe i have to wait till 26th to test. Wanted to ask about implantation bleeding do all women have it i have had nothing feel a bit sore down below but think that is the cyclogest so a bit   as this is our last try as the piggy bank is empty. 

Anyway enough feeling sorry for myself wow a lot of bfps on here over the last few days thats good  

Sorry for all the bfn s hope you get your dreams soon   

Good luck to all testing over the next few days      

Rachelbw


----------



## Trolley

Hi Rachel,

From what I've read the bleeding (depending on how much and it's colour) is fairly common.  I had it when I conceived naturally last Summer and just assumed I was having a period, albeit a very light one, as i didn't know any better.  Tonight I have had light brown spotting so am feeling apprehensive.

I'm sure the more experienced Ladies on here will be able to tell you more but it isn't over yet!  Still early days for you so do try not to worry at the moment and just take it a day at a time.  It's the only way I am managing to cope!

Wishing you the very best of luck

Trolley


----------



## Laurs

will finish my reply now, chinese eaten and drunk full fat coke, I nice healthy diet as yo can see! (Haven't had a fizzy drink in ages though, nor a takeaway - just a treat tonight!)

Sarahg and Stardust - What can I say, this treatment so very unfair. Makes me extremely upset when I see these BFN's on the screen. Lokk after yourselves, loads of love to you both     xxxxx

Trolley - With a blast you can test earlier, you don't have to wait 14 days because its more developed then the 2 or 3 day transfer all of us girlies have. I had a blast transfer last year and was told to test 12 days after ET. However all clinics are different and some clinics in the USA and over here think you can test 9 days after ET. I tested early - 10 days after my ET and got a BFP but everyone is different. Test in the morning and will     for you. All the symptoms you have are pregnancy symptoms but are also side effects of the medication we are all on, which is the cruel twist here. So people who haven't gone through IVF/ICSI don't realise the effect the meds are having on our bodies I don't think. Good luck hun xxx

Rachel - Never once had an implantation bleed and had 3 bfp's, never anything, no spotting, nothing so don't always think its a bad sign if you don't have an implantation bleed. Hope this helps xxx

Panda - Thinking of you xxxxxx

Good luck to all the testers tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## rachelbw

Thanks ladies feel a lot better now 

good luck to all testing    

Rachelbw


----------



## SarahJayne

Hi Ladies,

I have only just found this thread, hope you don't mind me joining you.... 

Sorry to do a bit of a "me" post (especially on my first post as well), but I'm having a major freak out this weekend.
I am struggling so much with this 2ww, I feel like I'm in my own personal hell. I never, ever, ever thought the suspense would be so hard to deal with and I'm having a major paddy over something that is probably nothing....

*To the ladies who have recently or previously had BFP's*, can I please ask you a question, the answer to which will hopefully put my mind at ease, but when you were in your 2ww, did you have an implantation bleed? I haven't noticed anything, and if the embryo has implanted it will have done so by now, but I have had no spotting whatsoever.... I am desperately negative about this and feel like that the lack of implantation bleed means it has failed. I am desperate to hear if others did or didn't have an implant bleed during 2ww, if any of you didn't I would sooooo grateful if you could let me know to put my mind at rest.....

I hope everyone has had a lovely Valentines day. I was spoilt rotten but have still struggled to be anything but an emotional wreck. I would cry over anything at the moment!

SJ xxxx


----------



## Poppykit10

There seems to be alot of panic about implantation bleeding. So my tuppence worth is that only 30% of women who get pregnant had an implantation bleed. I never had one when pg with DD so am not expecting one this time. 
I think we all either panic if we don't and also if we do  
Hope this helps some of you  

Bel
XXX


----------



## SarahJayne

Bel, thanks so much for the reply.
It does appear that I have made a mountain out of molehill with this particular concern....
Hope you are ok yourself and had a lovely V-day

Sj xx


----------



## Poppykit10

SJ we are testing the same day     
  

I am ashamed to admit that I forgot Valentines Day   Oh well so did DH. Faaar too much on my mind at the mo  

Bel
xxx


----------



## SarahJayne

Bel, Ahhh OTD the same - see thats a good sign I think!     

I must admit, DP got me a massive heart balloon and a teddy and a beautiful card, which for the first time he actually wrote a lovely message to me (very wordy and it may me cry...) and all he got from me was a card and I treated him to a CD when we did our shopping this morning. Felt pretty bad, but heyho, Val Day is for the ladies so I won't let it bother me too much heehee.

SJ xx


----------



## XENAB

sarah jayne,xenaB here,think im testing the sameday as you,feb22nd? how ar you copeing? what symptons ar you having if any? wishing you every gud wish for otd xxxxx


----------



## Jo82

I'm very very very very nervous and scared about testing tomorrow   

   for a bfp xxx


----------



## Panda

Morning all

Sorry didn't reply last night was down the pub drowning my sorrows.  Yep, as predicted a   for me.  My body was obviously playing very cruel tricks on my.  Our consultant gave us the news and we then sat with her for half an hour asking loads of questions.  The hardest thing to deal with is that I have ZERO fertility issues, so I should fall really easily.  She said that at this stage there are no other investigations she can do, I had a hysteroscopy last May and she said there's no need to do another one - from all the scans she's done everything is fine with me.  We asked why our embies were taken to blastocyst and she said that the embryologist didn't think they would get that far.  She said he is the expert on embryos and looks at them day in and day out and if he thought they were good enough then he would have tried.  Our argument is that we had 2 blastos put back the first time and it worked, so we really want to try it again.

Anyway need to have this AF and get her out of they way and go back on day 2 of the following AF for bloods and then will start on day 21.  Cons reckons my AF should come sometime this weekend so by my reckoning I can start d/r on 3 April.

As soon as we left the clinic we went to the pub and I had 1 large glass and 1 small glass of wine and fish n chips.  We were home by 9pm and I had to go to bed, felt exhausted.  Promptly woke up at midnight and had upset tum and being sick at the same time.  I think it was probably the fish - I hope so otherwise I've turned into a complete bloody lightweight in the past 3 weeks!!!

Anyway, would like to say thank you for all your support, you've made the whole 2WW easier to handle. 

Words of advice:  never ever ever test early, you drive yourself bonkers and try not to read into your symptoms too much.  I had every single pg symptom going - damn cyclogest!!


----------



## Trolley

Well Ladies "Mother Nature" arrived last night/this morning so game over for me I'm afraid.

I agree with Panda - damn Cyclogest for giving me the symptoms and getting my hopes up.

Good luck to the rest of you all.  I have no idea how I am going to get through it at work today  

Trolley


----------



## katlou

Morning girlies 
Panda and Trolley, so so sorry to hear your news    . You both sound very strong and determined!!
I have my test tomorrow, still have no idea what it will be!!

K x


----------



## nikki0703

so sorry panda and trolley     

congrats to all the  

Nikki


----------



## Panda

Trolley - sorry honey.     Be strong and get angry at work.  No one is going to cross swords with me today, cos I'll bite their heads off.     I am Panda-Ra, Princess of Power


----------



## Claire223

Good Morning Ladies,

Panda and Trolley so sorry to hear your BFN's, really wish I could say something to help... Thinking of you both and sending big hugs x x  

afm - zero symptoms, I did go to bed early with head ache and feeling a sick. I'm fine this morning...

How is everyone else this morning?

Have we heard from Gogirlgo 15th Feb IVF and GoingItAloneToo 15th Feb IVF?

Love Claire x x x


----------



## SarahJayne

Morning girls
So sorry to read BFNs. I hope you are ok. 

Hi Xenab, I don't have any symptoms really. Just sore (.)(.) but that is probably the Crinone causing that. I do have quite a lot of cramps which I'm praying isn't AF I just don't know though. How about yourself?

SJ x


----------



## Laurs

So sorry Trolley and Panda!        

Panda good luck with next TX xxxx


----------



## kateharts

Sad to here the news Panda and Trolley 

I really thought this wasy our time too Panda with all those symptoms.

I am glad you have your next focus in mind - You have asked allt he same stuff I was wondering. (5day transfer etc) We all must think a like!

Will be thinking of you today .... 

AFM - I have been to Asda this morning and bought 'THE TEST' ready for wednesday morning ... I suddenly dont want it to come around! Ignorance is definatley bliss!


----------



## rachelbw

morning ladies

so sorry panda and trolley  good luck with your next round of tx
Cyclogest and prognova are truly horrid drugs to take they give you all the symptoms of being pg without the baby  
good luck to all those testing today 

Rachelbw


----------



## Mazza1971

To Panda and Trolley -    So sorry that this was not your time...

SarahJayne - Just to put your mind at ease - I had no implantation bleed and every single symptom to suggest I was about to start my period and was one of the lucky ones that ended with a BFP... I    the same happens for you!

M xx


----------



## SarahJayne

Hi Maryd,
Thanks for reply. How you getting on? Do you have a scan date yet?

Can I ask has anyone ever tested as early as 6 days early? If so what was the result. I need to be put off going and buying a pee stick as I'm feeling really weak today  

Sj xx


----------



## Panda

Don't do it, its so not worth the heartbreak.  Wait until your test day.  I was rubbish this cycle and tested a few times - each time I was crestfallen and so down in the dumps.  Why put yourself through that?  Ignorance is bliss.

Stay away from the pee sticks


----------



## SarahJayne

Panda I know you are right....
It will be easier when I go back to work tomorrow...

Hope you are ok  

SJ x


----------



## sammy1985

Laurs said:


> Sam - I've been resting resting resting and you do whatever makes you happy. I did far too much during my last 2ww and a couple of weeks into the pregnancy and really regret it, had an early miscarriage as well so taking it very easy, not leading my normal life as far too hectic! xxx


Thanks Laurs, my clinic said "don't do anything that you will regret or blame yourself oif it doesnt work".
We are prob being over protective but I would do ANYTHING to make this work, so relaxing in bed and taking it easy seems the right thing for me. No work, driving, cleaning or cooking 

xx


----------



## Gogirlgo

Hi girls

Panda and Trolley, am so very sorry girls 

Clare223- I tested early.. ... it was a BFP.

Sarah Jayne- i tested positive as from  5dp5dt.

Goingitalone-Good luck.



Gogirlgo


----------



## lucyloo12

Just popped back to see how the rest of you girls are doing...
So sorry to hear of more BFN's       to you all.

But fab to hear of more BFP's - look after yourself girls, you have precious gifts there.

re implantation bleeding - I didn't have it on our first IVF when I had a twin preg, so please don't worry if you don't get one.  

AND DON'T TEST EARLY!!!!!  IT'S JUST SUCH A SILLY THING TO DO AND GAINS YOU NOTHING.  SO MANY GET FALSE RESULTS 
That's told you 

Anyway, we're booked in for our follow up on 25th Feb, and should start next cycle mid-late March.  Hope to share another 2ww with you lovely ladies and next time - it WILL be BFP time for us all 

Lots and lots of luck for the future to you BFP ladies.
Hugs and a big helpings of positivity to everyone.
Much love
Luce xxxx


----------



## GIAToo

from me.    Big   to all the other ladies in the same boat.  

Huge congratulations to those who got a      

Take care everyone
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Mazza1971

To *Goingitalonetoo* -    I am so sorry hun.

*Sarahjayne* - At our clinic the test date is 14 days p EC. I really beleive this is the first day that you could possibly test and of the 3 tests that we did they were so faint I couldn't beleive it was true. Please do not test early   . Also, it is much better being PUPO. You would never beleive the test anyway until your official OTD... Dig deep and wait.      

M xx


----------



## Grumpypest

Hi Guys

Had ET on Friday so now playing the waiting game too.............it's only day 3 and already it's hard!!!  Goodness knows how I'm going to be by the 26th!

Anyway, am thrilled to be PUPO too with 2 little embies safely on board - hopefully they will stick!!

Sammy - glad you're okay - did think of you when I was waiting and all nervous on EC day thinking you must be feeling exactly the same.  Apparently I spoke all the way through it under sedation wanting to know exactly what was going on but thankfully remember nothing!


----------



## XENAB

hi sj
tanx for your reply,yep pretty much the same,sore boobs,period like pains but no bleeding thankfuly,dont think i"ll last till otd,its doing my head in waiting,tested on day 13 after et last time, & got my bfp so im hopeing  &  for the same this time,but who knows,its nature & no one can judge that. hope your doing well,keep me posted plse xx


----------



## XENAB

hi skybreeze
xenaB ere,can you add me to the list too plse otd 22nd feb on day 16 after et from icsi,tanx a mill xxx


----------



## sammy1985

Grumpypest said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Had ET on Friday so now playing the waiting game too.............it's only day 3 and already it's hard!!! Goodness knows how I'm going to be by the 26th!
> 
> Anyway, am thrilled to be PUPO too with 2 little embies safely on board - hopefully they will stick!!
> 
> Sammy - glad you're okay - did think of you when I was waiting and all nervous on EC day thinking you must be feeling exactly the same. Apparently I spoke all the way through it under sedation wanting to know exactly what was going on but thankfully remember nothing!


Hi Grumpy, nice to hear from you  I've got 2 on board as well 
My OTD is 25th Feb, so far away though!!!! I'm goin  already as well, so your not the only one 
xxxxx


----------



## frazermic

Hi Girls

OTD friday 19th , DH has hid al tests so cant test early, However wasnt planning too this time anyway like Panda says it makes you worse if got bfn and you still have a week to wait etc.
Glad about the inplantion bleed thing and it only around 30% of people get this, I think that worried me and now it cleared up my worry.
Sorry to all the bfn and a happy 9 months to the bfps


----------



## rachelbw

GIA so sorry hun   

Grumpypest you test the same day as me      2 embies on board too  

just been looking on amazon at pg test kits and there is one that test 10mg hgc does that mean i can test early with these  
last time i tested every day it drove me  spent a fortune on tests boots were well happy 
I was thinking of not testing and just waiting for af to come but af is due before otd see   
Rachelbw


----------



## Jo82

Oh my f'ing gosh!!!!!!!! 

Bfp!!! I'm shaking! Df read the test and asked what a line fainter than the control line meant!!! Done another clearblue this time plus the clinic one and both have lines!!! 

I didn't do it until late morning as I was too scared to pee. Nearly wet myself in the end so had to do it. I have been convinced it was going to be negativen as I don't feel pg at all...had the same symptoms as when it was a bfn so just shows you never can tell. I can't believe it!!! Much love to you all on your journey xxx

panda, trolley, goingitalongtoo...so so sorry for you all. Been there and remember the pain. Time heals and makes you stronger. Don't lose hope, it will happen.


----------



## GIAToo

Jo - congratulations on your           Very happy for you!  You made me laugh with your bit about nearly peeing yourself!    Take care and good luck for the next 8 months!   
xx


----------



## Mazza1971

Jo82 - Huge congratulations               It is so nice to see another


----------



## mightymouse2

Congratulations Joe82!!!       Wonderful news and good luck with the next part of this journey xxx
Mouse


----------



## Jo82

I never thought I would hear that of anyone! I thought me and df would be jumping around the room with joy but all we've done is worry and be on the phone! 

It's the first I have had a line in my life and out of ttc for 4 years, 1 bfn from icis, 2 cancelled medicated fet. Never thought I would see the day! Never give up xxx


----------



## rachelbw

JO well done


----------



## pinkpixie

jo congrats again 

Panda    

  for everyone else with a BFN
and
congrats to those with a BFP

AFM - af is due anyday and i am so scared.  Have been taking my temp so taht i would get warning that AF is on her way but now dread looking at thermometer.  Just   its a BFP


----------



## gantypant5

Hi Girls -

Jo82 - congrats, Thats exactly how I was yesterday morning!! Woke up at 2am needing to pee, finally HAD to go at 7am - my test was soooo clear, DH didn't get a chance to read it!! It was the best feeling in the world - Not sure how I am keeping our little secret quiet - I want to shout from the roof top!!

AFM - I haven't had any major symptoms, apart from cramping during the first week and feeling like Ive put weight on around my tummy already - I had to undo a button on my jeans yesterday 
I am really pleased that I managed to stay away from the pee sticks until OTD. It just felt that I had done everything right! I was fighting with my head from Wednesday to do it early!
Please don't test early, as you won't believe it if it was negative - why put yourself through the heartache twice.

Fingers crossed for *EVERYONE * - your times will come - Thanx for all the support, you guys have really got me thru the longest weeks of my life!!


----------



## SarahJayne

Congratulations Jo82 xxxx


----------



## Jo82

thanks for the congratulations   xxx

I agree gantypant don't test early it's far  better for your mental health to wait until otd. Also try to not work out what your symptoms mean. I had very similar symptoms to the bfn cycle so it just goes to show: symptoms could mean either. 
   everyone xxx


----------



## sammy1985

Congrats Jo  

I've never had a line on a pg test either, so praying for my first next week  

  
xx


----------



## Jo82

Sammy     for you as well. 

Oh my gosh...so much for not telling anyone lol parents, grandparents, friends all know. Mum has told her friends, nana has told the rest of the family lol sod it! 

Good luck to everyone going to keep hanging around if that ok as I can't wait to know how everyone does     xxx


----------



## littlepj

Hi Ladies,

Jo82 - Congrats on the BFP! It's good to read positive news on the post as there does seem to have been a few BFNs recently.

Sorry to all those who got BFN. I know exactly what that is like and all you can really do is just concentrate on the new steps really. But make sure you are spending lots of quality time with you partner/hubby too and make sure that you guys are relaxing as much as possible. It's times like this you have to be thankful that you have each other.

Chat soon
Littlepj
x


----------



## kateharts

Jo thats fantastic news!!! I have just been sobbing to my best friend saying its definatley not worked and it'll never work and i will never be a mummy or see a BFP .... then i read this and you made me smile!

You're right, sometimes you have to be patient and my time will come!

All the best in the coming months x


----------



## Jo82

Kate....if it helps any...I don'f feel pg at all...all my symptoms could be the pesseries and if i hadn't seen the lines I wouldn't have believed it myself. Don't lose hope your body may surprise you like mine did.

Littlepj...after out bfn last june me and df just held each other all weekend cuddling and crying. it brought us closer together and got us through it xxx


----------



## jacqui.g

Sorry was AWOL, but computer was down, anyway you go away for awhile and so much has happened. It's taken me ages to go through all the posts.
Congratulations to all the BFP's
My heart goes out to those with BFN's, I know what you must be going through as I've been their. When went through my first cycle of IVF. Make sure you let your partner/ husband in (talking). It also brought my husband and I closer.
Well it's 10 dpt, and getting very anxious. I still have no symptoms except for a few twinges at night. Apart from that I feel normal. It's heart warming to know that some of you with BFP's never had any symptoms. So it still gives me hope. Only 4 sleeps to go.....
Good luck to those testing tomorrow.

Jacks x


----------



## Claire223

Congratulations jo82 x x x x x x


----------



## angelihelen

Panda, so sorry you got the nws you thought you might.   I do very much admire your focus to get on with it again asap. I think that helps me to have that plan. 

Jo - wonderful news for you. Absolutely thrilled!  I wouLd be bsolutely the same about telling the world if I got a BFP!


Isn't it funny how for all of us it feels like our future's on a knife edge. It's either a yes or no, there's not really an inbetween for any of us here is there? a 50/50 chance between happiness or heartbreak. 

Today I have allowed myself the thought that maybe I am pg. I have no evidence to suggest I am or otherwise, just trying to enjoy this feeling . Never had it before. I think it was Panda saying ignorance is bliss. I am NOT going to test till Thurs night (husb is going away on friday and that's OTD so want to do it with him and I get up at 4am for work) It may be too early for testing then even, but that's the aim this far. 

To all the new ladies- hello and isn't this fun going slowly insane!     

XX


----------



## rachelbw

ladies i can tell we are all going   life is so cruel

Ordered pee sticks today on line they do not come till 23rd and test date is 26th i did not know this at the time when ordering thought they would be next day delivery so its a good thing i think as ;ast time drove myself mad testing every day and getting a bfn

rachelbw


----------



## frazermic

lol rachelbw, I have just done the same order pee sticks 2-3 days so im ok as test friday, Got 10 just incase.


----------



## SunshineGem

hi ladies 
im new on the 2 ww had one good quality blastie put back saturday , test date on the 22nd.  i had today and tomorrow off work and im driving myself mad with checking for this that and the other, its so obsessive my brain defo needs a breaK!!!

Gem


----------



## sammy1985

Rachelbw, make sure I don't have to send the   after you for testing too early lol!!
I don't have to buy my test, the clinic gave me 1, but only 1 (a sensitive test it says) so at least I can't test early as then I won't have one for OTD.
My DH is due home in 10 minutes, finally someone to talk too after all day alone, already driving me  
xxx


----------



## Pinkybonkers

Hi all
It was a no for us yesterday.
Goingitalonetoo Panda and trolly   
Jo82 fantastic news so pleased for you, you sound ecstatic-brilliant news.
Like to wish everyone still to test the very best of luck.
To say we're gutted is an understatement, we could only afford this cycle so we're wondering where we go from here.
Take care everyone xxx


----------



## angelihelen

So sorry Pinkybonkers. Don't give up hope. Sure you will come up with a plan once you've had a chance to deal with this. Horrible time.

And for you Goingitalone. My thoughts are with you.  xxx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi Just got in from work so catching up on the news.

Big   Jo I'm over the moon for you.

Panda I'm so sorry big  , also to the other BFN's take it easy and pamper yourselves, that's what we've been doing over the weekend. x 

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow. x
Moo. x


----------



## aka12

Panda , Trolley and GIA i am so sorry to hear your news.  i wish you all the strength and hope that you keep trying!! my prayers are with you.  Panda i will PM you the details of sharjah.  Much love to you guys.

Clare223 and Jo many many congratulations! you must be over the moon! fingers crossed for your months ahead.  Take it easy and dont strain yourselved.

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow.

xx
A


----------



## rachelbw

pinkybonkers -so sorry hun be good to yourself and hope you and dh can comfort each other   same to GIA panda and other bfns dont be to hard on yourselves   when i had my last bfn all i did was say what if i did this or that drove me mad, but at the end of the day if it was meant to be it would happen and i am sure it will for all of us   

sammy dont worry i will not test early  my dh got college after work so will not see him till about 9, well got my dog to talk to he just needs to learn to speak english 

rachelbw


----------



## Jo82

Pinkybonkers     really sorry to hear it was a bfn. 

Good luck to everyone left to test xxx


----------



## ourjay

Hiya sorri girls for the bfn this is so hard!!!

On my second week now, 4 more sleeps to go, can't come quick enough!
Don't feel any different few pains first week, been good this week! Roll on Friday 

L x


----------



## crazycaff

Hi everyone

Sorry to have joined and run without saying much over the last few days, finding it really hard to catch up with everyone, such a lot happening on this thread (and have 2WW brain!).
Will try to make it up now with a couple of personals ...

Jo82 - congratulations on your BFP - that's fab news!  

   to stardust10, panda, trolley, GIA, pinkybonkers - and all the other ladies who had a BFN over the last couple of days - really feeling for you. Some of you sound so positive though, that's great that you are already looking ahead. 

Sam - keep on resting if that is what feels right!  Only you know how you feel and what's best for you

Maryd - you are so right about not testings. Drives us mad to wait, but quite like the thought of being PUPO at least for a few days longer

Kateharts - good luck for Weds  

Frazermic & angehelen & ourjay - we have the same OTD, so will be rooting for you!  Only a few more days to go!

Best of luck to everyone else testing this week, will be thinking of you all.

AFM will be really glad when it's over, am feeling decided rubbish, lots of nausea, bloateness etc and have been decidedly low today, as woke up twith such bad cramps that thought AF was here - have a feeling it may arrive before my OTD on Friday. Maybe need more chocolate to help with positive thinking - will try out theory and let you know how it goes!!!

Lots of love to everyone, take care of yourselves wherever you are in your 2WW
Cx


----------



## emabee100

so sorry BFNS its so so sad but keep trying it will be worth it in the end I'm sure, so so cruel!!!  

Well done to the BFP ladies I'm so jelous!!!! 4 more sleeps for me too but think I will test in 3 if BFN will hit the rose wine friday night!!!!!!

wish my boobs would grow or get veiny or something!!!!


----------



## LoriJohny

Hi All,
I'm new to all this and on my first 2WW - had ET on 10th and OTD 23rd Feb but AF is due on 20th - what do I do? Do I just wait and see or test early
Also, I've been sooooo stressed at work today and cried almost all day - now I have really bad stomach pains and am worried I'm mucked everything up - think I'm going  

Congrats to all those with   I LOVE hearing   news!  So sorry to all those with    - my thoughts are with you all.

Any feedback would be much appreciated - this site has been great for helping me to keep sane(ish) 

LoriJohny xx


----------



## Jo82

Lori....twinges and af type of pains can be good news. I didn't really believe others when they had them but honestly...the feeling before af isn't so different at all. Stress / crying is not proven to
effect things negatively it's down to genetic abnormaliities and implantation so try not to
worry. Pains can also be implantation which is great xxx


----------



## Frankie B

Hiya ladies,

It's been very busy on this thread 

Congratulations to all the BFP ladies, the following thread may be of interest... *'Bun in the Oven'~ CLICK HERE*

I'm sorry to the ladies who got a BFN  you may find the following threads helpful...*Negative cycle board~ CLICK HERE* and *Inbetween treatment ~ CLICK HERE*

Just to remind you that Skybreeze is on hiatus at the moment, so any problems please post here or pm myself.

Good Luck to all the testers

  

Frankie B

xxxxxxxx


----------



## LoriJohny

Thanks Jo - and congrats on your news!  I think that I'm just starting to over-analyse everything and need to take a chill pill.  Been in my PJs on the couch since 6 - that relaxation for you! 
Thanks again for the advice and support   xx


----------



## Poppykit10

Evening Ladies,
*Panda, Trolley, GIA and Pinkybonkers*   so very sorry. Too many BFN'S today  . *Panda* it is good that you are looking forward  Insist on going for blast if it makes you happier. IMO if they don't make it to blast in the culture then they would'nt have made it had they been put back. So in the awfull event that none make it to blast at least you don't have to put yourself through the 2WW. I did this, and O.K I only ended up with one, but I feel much more positive this time round. You have done it once so you can do it again.

Big congrats *jo* and I am very relieved you also had no symptoms  Well Done     

Welcome *Grumpypest and Crazycaff *. Hello also to *Sunshinegem*.....Gem we are testing on the same day.You too *XENAB* how are you feeling.

To all those who want to test early "DON'T DO IT" I tested early on my 2nd IUI and because of the drugs got a false positive. Be patient as early testing will still not make you feel any better. Actually worse as you still don't know for sure.

Bye for now
Bel
XXX


----------



## ourjay

Girls

quick question,,,,,after EC and ET how long should it be before AF appears 
Test date 19th x


----------



## lucianna

I think on test day  I think!
xx


----------



## LoriJohny

My AF is due 20th and test day 23rd - not sure how that works!?!!


----------



## HazelW

I asked this before.  I think that in theory your EC date is when you ovulate, so around 14 days after that, depending on the length of your cycle.  However, if you're taking the progesterone support, this may delay it slightly.  So there's no real way of knowing!

I wish they'd tell you why you do certain things, or shouldn't do certain things, instead of having to find out about it on here (which is obviously great as well!!).  For example, I would love to know what the problem with lifting is, and why we shouldn't do it.  I generally carry things about all the time as part of my job, and keep forgetting and still doing it.  It'd probably make me more likely to remember if they said "You shouldn't lift anything because it will make you do this, and this will have this effect on the embryo".  Then at least you'd have some guidance.  It's no good saying "Don't do any lifting."  What does that mean?  Don't lift a plate, don't lift a rock, don't lift a child, don't lift a teabag?  What

Sorry, rant over.  It's just frustrating me that I keep forgetting and then worrying that I've done some damage.


----------



## jacqui.g

Hi all,

I'm testing on Fri 19th (only 4 more sleeps), I have no symptoms, apart from sharp stabbing pains in my stomach. Af was due on sunday but know drugs can delay it. Has anyone else experienced this and gone on to have a bfp?

Ourjay, angehelen, frazermic, crazycaff & emabee- were all testing on the sme day.        

jacks x


----------



## rachelbw

evening ladies 

Hazel- i am the same as yousorry hun  i went to london in the car yesterday and hit lots of bumps in the road was in panic by the time i got home, but as you say what is heavy and what are you are allowed and not allowed to do  not sure tbh?  all we can do is hope and pray that our little embies decide to stick around


----------



## Laurs

Gia and Pinkybonkers - very very sorry!     

Jo - Fantastic news honey, enjoy it!         

Panda - How you bearing up? xx  

Sammy - I'm continuing to take it easy, I know people always say that if you were pregnant naturally people continue to do their normal day to day things, drink, smoke etc... but we do know and what we have to go through to get our baby/babies, I personally will do whatever it takes so continue to do what makes you happy and stress free and then you can always look back and say you gave it your best shot. Good luck xx 


Sorry If i've missed anyone, suppose I better move on from this board now. Got my scan date for 8th March, will be just over 7 weeks pregnant. Good luck everyone, I never ever have had an implantation bleed if that helps anyone. Thankyou for all your support xxx


----------



## nikki_ny

hi all 

i am also on th 2ww with test day being fri 19th, i have really sore swollen boobs an twinges in my stomach i dunno if thats any signs or its just cos of all the drugs or the ohss
i had.

sorry to hear all of sad news to ladies who got bfn's and congrats to th ladies who got their bfp's      


love nikki xx


----------



## Daisy2009

Hi all, 

Not posted on here for some time but am a Fri 19th tester   , seem to have tummy pain in the evening (thats when i notice anyway!) so quite nervous about Friday.... i have bought some early response tests but just keep reading the box   . DP already thinks its not worked as was so emotional a couple of days after ET and got worked up into quite a state, we will see  

So sorry for all with the BFNs, such a difficult journey   promised myself wouldn't get my hopes up, but impossible not to going though all of this. 

Congrats to the BFPs hope you all enjoy your little bundles in a few months time

Daisy xxx


----------



## brizzy

Hello all,

Please add me to your list.

I'm 6dp5dt today (tue 16th Feb). I had IVF with 2 blastocytes transferred (unfortunately no frosties out of 14 fertilized eggs)- so DH and i are very desperate for this to work, as at present we do not have a contingency to fall back on, as no frosties  
My official test is on 24th Feb. 
I think this has been the hardest 2ww so far for me. Maybe knowing we have no frosties in reserve, or 'cause i've had more time off work so more time to think about; is this going to work or not, and whether i have any early symptoms or not- rather then being at work with my mind occupied?? 
I really wanted to test today, but know that it's way too early- it would be silly of me to test before friday. 
Thinking of all those going through this 2week torturous wait, good luck to all


----------



## crazycaff

Morning everyone!

Just a quick note to say hello to all the other ladies testing on Friday - there seem to be loads of us now!  Hang in there!!      

Hazel - I know what you mean about confusing warnings, I also am supposed to lift things for my job.  I have actually stopped doing it as I have quite a lot of pain when I bend down, so don't feel comfortable picking stuff up.  The nurse tho gave me some useful info after ET - she basically said that the ovaries are like bunches of grapes and not to do anything that might twist them around. She did also say that everyone feels different and if you feel up to doing something, you are probably fine to do so, just do things smoothly with no sudden movements. Not sure if this will help you but thought would share it  

Sorry not to do any more personals just now, just decided to try to get some sleep for half an hour before the alarm goes off!!!

Have a good day everyone and take care of yourselves  
Cx


----------



## katlou

Morning!!

I got a BFP!! I actually tested yesterday and got it but wanted to be sure for today!! Good luck fellow testers today!!

So sorry for the bfns.  

congrats BFPs.  

x


----------



## Claire223

Good Morning Ladies,

SamJ - any news x x x good luck for testing this morning hunny x x 

saragh - big hugs x x 

katlou - Congratulations x x x BFP            

How is everyone else this morning? x x x 

Claire

x x x


----------



## Trolley

Thanks for all the messages Ladies and congrats to Jo82!  I'm SO jealous!!!

Trying to be more positive today - have my appointment with the consultant on the 24th (next Wednesday) but does anyone know how long they make you wait between cycles?  Wondering how long it will be until I can have a 2nd cycle.

Been looking at the Clearblue Electronic Fertility Monitors to use while we're waiting (I feel I have to do something!) - does anyone know if they are any good only they are £99 and then you have to buy the sticks?

Trolley


----------



## kateharts

Another BFP! Excellent news Katelou!! I have been reading your history and it has obviously been a long road for you.

Well tomorrow is test day, I am not holding out any hope and to be honest I wish it wasnt time. Its going to be horrible tomorrow.

Anyone else testing? 

I thought it was the longest 2 weeks of my life but all of a sudden it doesnt seem long enough. 

Trolley, I think the clinic makes you wait 2 periods before starting another cycle.


----------



## Panda

Katlou - Congratulations   

Trolley - I've been told to have two AFs.  This one (which is still due to arrive but have been told it will come around the weekend) and then at the start of my next one, I'll go in for hormone blood test on day 2 or 3 and start d/regging on day 21.

Just wanted to thank everyone for their kind words and PMs, this site really does help so much and I'd be at a loss without it.  

I might not be posting too much on here in the next few weeks as am going to hop over to the inbetweeners thread but I will be popping back on to check on the BFPs.

P xxx


----------



## Mazza1971

*Katlou* - Congrats on the BFP     

So sorry for all the BFN and sending you lots of


----------



## XENAB

hi Bel,had a real bad night,realy down in myself,had awful period pains from about 3pm yesterday,realy expected my af to arrive,but so far so good.a bit more positive today,crossing all thats crossable.otd is now 6 days away,hope i last that long,im not very patient!!!!!!!!!!!! how are you doing?


----------



## katlou

Thanks again for your lovely comments.

Panda - I totally agree with you, where would we be without this site? I have made so many friends over the past year. Its so nice to talk to people who are going through the same thing as you, good or bad!! We all stick together!
I really hope everything works out for you Panda, your determination is so strong and you are an inspiration. I like many others have followed your story and its so heartbreaking. I wish you all the luck in the world that you deserve!!     xxxx


----------



## Laurs

Congratulations Katlou x


----------



## katlou

Thanks Laurs,  

How are you enjoying your first few pregnancy days? Do you have any symptoms?

xx


----------



## sammy1985

Good morning fellow 2ww!
Pitybonkers, sorry to hear your news    
Rachel, glad I don't have to send the   after you  
Crazycaff, let me know how the chocolate theory goes  
Laurs, thanks for letting me know your taking it easy and have got your BFP. This feels right for me.......Congrats again x
Hi Brizzy, I'm in the same boat as you, never had any left to freeze and don't have any plans for another session, as we can't have another IVF on NHS! I'm also off work resting, which is nice but means I can't think about anything else!!! x

My OTD is 25th Feb, is anyone testing on the same day?

Hope you all have a great day.

Congrats to all BFP's.
Sending all BFN's lots of    

Sam xx


----------



## Jo82

Huge congratulations katelou xxx


----------



## angelihelen

Big congrats Katlou!

There does seem to be a few fri OTDers now! Hope we get some good news! 

AFM I am not feeling much at all actually. (.)(.) a teeny bit sore, no AF pains for a few days now although I too was only getting them in the evening. I seem to remember last time (which was BFN) byt this point I KNEW it hadn't worked. Gut feeling. This time round, don't have the pains, don't have the gut feeling. Thing is, it doesn't mean ANYTHING till you do that test on the day you're sposed to. Sigh. Would love to know what was going on in my body currently! It's just bizarre that there coudl be so much action going on inside and we have no idea what. 

On another note, dreamed last night that I had....er...a special cuddle with Russell Brand. PLEASE someone tell me this is the drugs....there must be some reason, normally I can't stand him! 

Happy pancake day! 
xx


----------



## 2Angels

Hi
Everyone was looking to see if i can be added to the list and join the club i test on the 26th.


----------



## jacqui.g

Katlou-     on your  . Sending you best wishes for the next 8 months.

Angelihelen- I feel the same as you. On my last cycle I knew it hadn't worked. I had this empty feeling. This time round I'm not so sure. I have Af type pains in the evening, and generally have a wave of sickness as well. (not sure if its the drugs). If I allow my mind to wonder its as though my body is telling me that I could be pg; but then reality hits and I cant afford to allow myself to feel like this. As I know if its a neg the pain of devastion will be immense. This state of PUPO is bliss (ignorance is bliss)

Sorry to all the ladies who got a bfn    

Ps It must be the drugs if you fancy Russell Brand, he could do with a good wash.


----------



## sammy1985

Hi snowbabes, I'm worried as I have got twinges around my ovary areas both sides, I'm 4 days past a 2 day transfer.
Is this normal
Feels like when I was stimming or ovulating!!!


----------



## brizzy

Morning all,
I get as confused as you guys Angelihelen and Sammy 1985. Do not know what to make of symptoms, or lack of them!! You hear both sides of the story on this forum so either way can be a good sign- can it get anymore frustrating   
Xenab, i'm not sure what to make of the pains i am afraid, it is a positive that you are not bleeding- although i have had many transfers i am not overally up on the right or wrong symptoms i am afraid, everyone's different.
To Katlou- it is so pleasing to here of BFPs. Hoping all your luck brushes off on the rest of us  
Good luck to Kateharts for test date tomoz- its funny how you can wish the 2ww away and then not want to know the outcome when test date arrives- i know i'll be feeling exactly the same way. Stay positive and hoping its good news.
I have no symptoms at all. Thought i may be getting AF pain earlier but they have worn off now. I was extremely naughty and did test and not surprisingly it was a BFN (i am only 7dp5dt). Just had this massive urge which i could not resist. Although obviously disappointed i feel quite calm about it. It will help me prepare for a BFN at the end of this, and has relaxed me somehow. I am aware that it is early to have an accurate reading so will definitely not test again..............soon!!!!!!! 

Sorry this has gone on a bit. Thinking of all those testing today, and hoping its a positive.


----------



## kateharts

Angelihelen its the drugs!! ha ha!! I had quite a few *ahem* sweet dreams in my first week after ET! 

I am now just having bad night sweats! Its awful, just another reason to feel gross!

Brizzy - thanks for the nice words! I am being awful today and keep snapping at people in work, I dont mean to be, I am just on edge!

I havent had any ovary twinges at any point through my treatment - I do feel left out


----------



## Grumpypest

Hi

Sammy - just to let you know that I get the odd twinge here and there and concur that it feels a bit like when stimming.  Don't forget that it was less than a week ago that we had EC and it's quite invasive.  

Hang on in there.............11 days and counting...........going so slowly...............


----------



## Pcelica

Hi all, Im'm new around here.

My OTD is 25the Feb follwing IVF treatment [my first one], so please add me onto the list.
I am using all my energy to stay positive but I'm afraid I am begining loose it now, haven't slept properly for days.
I hope the remaining 9 days go quikcker, now that I have all your lovely company and support.
xxxx and positive thinking to everyone

Maya


----------



## sammy1985

Grumpypest said:


> Hi
> 
> Sammy - just to let you know that I get the odd twinge here and there and concur that it feels a bit like when stimming. Don't forget that it was less than a week ago that we had EC and it's quite invasive.
> 
> Hang on in there.............11 days and counting...........going so slowly...............


Grumpy, thanks for the reassurance, your theory does make sense!! I'm just going    already!!
x


----------



## sammy1985

Maya - Hi  
My OTD is also the 25th Feb, we will be testing together  
How many did you have put back?
I don't know about you but this 2ww is making me go  
Sam xx


----------



## Amy K

Hi Sammy 

I have been having pains in what feels like my ovaries and pains in lower tummy. Scared to think about it as I know I have cysts so could be them, who knows  I'm on day 6 after day 2 transfer with a FET. Test date next Wednesday!!

Sending lots of love a hugs to all the BFN results rest lots and spend lots of time together.  

Congratulations to all the BFP good luck and take lots care of yourself   

For all still waiting keep strong and and no early testing!!

Lots of love Amy K xxxx


----------



## crazycaff

Hey ladies

From what I've heard apparantly symptoms or lack of them doesn't mean anything at all at this stage - either can lead to a BFP!
Can't speak from personal experience though(never done this before...) but sure some of the more experienced pg ladies on here will know and be able to advise!

If that is the case, and you don't have any nasty symptoms, just enjoy the fact!  I think the rest of us with symptoms are spending our brainpower over analysing them all and going even more cuckoo !!   

Only symptoms I haven't had are the interesting dreams angelihelen, am quite jealous   altho russell brand is a bit freaky - would have to substitute some gorgeous hunk instead (like Rupert Penry Jones, the blond one from spooks, mmmmmm, maybe I can will a dream to come along tonight! )  Or perhaps you're eating too much cheese!!!!

Sammy - just choc on its own didn't quite do it for me - am going to try choc and banana pancakes tonight - all in the interest of science of course!!  
Welcome maya - you'll get plenty of support here on this site, we are all as   as each other. I warn you tho, it's addictive 

Lots of love to everyone else!
Cx


----------



## pippy_longstockings

Hi everyone,

I'm into my second week - due to test on Friday 19th.

This is our second attempt on IVF - first only produced one egg for fertilisation so wasn't surprised by a negative result.  My consultant upped my dosage this time to the maximum - we had two embryos transferred graded 10 and 9.5 (out of 10) - so very pleased with that result.

Have to get through rest of today and tomorrow at work and then hubby is taking me away for the weekend   - can't wait!

Am desperate to test now i.e. 3 days early - don't know if any of you have any thoughts on this?

Good luck one and all!

x


----------



## Claire223

Hi pippie,

Try and hold out if you can x xx 

Good luck tomorrow gerryberry kateharts Irishlady  Lucianna  HendryHope,

How is everyone else today.... 2ww is driving me crazy x x x 

Love

Claire


----------



## crazycaff

Hi claire

going madder by the day on the 2WW, def lost the plot today (due to so many nights missing sleep me thinks!)
have been trying to work as a bit of a distraction, but doesn't last long and just getting tireder - don't suppose will sleep until after friday....fed up of feeling rubbish too, just want it all to be over now.  

When is your OTD? This week? How are you feeling?

Cx


----------



## jacqui.g

Im also going       If it wasnt for this site I would of lost it long ago.  
I too can't wait for Fri. This 2ww is driving me insane  
Just    that I and everone else gets a positive result. Stay strong everyone   

Jacks


----------



## ourjay

hiya girls

Think all us Friday the 19th girls r all going  , not going to test, but would love to   

really dont think it has worked one min, the next im all light headed and feeling sick just plz come quick Friday morning plz  

Sorri  L x


----------



## Magic Castle

Hi

Had embryo transfer on 9th February, test date is 23rd February!  

Please add me to the thread.

Thanks


Magic Castle


----------



## sammy1985

Thanks for the advice Amy K, I'm on day 4 so not far behind you.
Crazycaff, Wow chocolate and banana pancakes sound delicious! I didn't realise it was pancake day till I read it on here, that's how   I'm going!!
xx


----------



## catwaving

Hello

Is this how you register for the poll?

I've done IVF and will be doing a test on 22nd February.

Thanks


----------



## lucianna

Hi ladies,

Well other then wanting to cry, I don't know what to do, help!!! 

Im due to test tomorrow     and Im actually so terrified! 
To make it worse, ive been told to have a bloodtest in the morning and then have a nervous wait for my results, where i have to call back at 4pm.  Can't believe how torturous this is!  Im      lots, that all is well.

My symptoms have been zilch other then lower sharp pains in abdomen and the odd cramp.  Hey who knows!!!  

Congrats to all you girls with BFP and lots of   ^hugmeto you BFN.
Also,    lots to all you girls also testing tomorrow.
Lets just keep lots and lots of      .

Lots of love

Lucianna xxxx


----------



## angelihelen

Lucianna, good luck, you're nearly there, lots of deep breathing, lots of relaxing if you can.    I've got to have a blood test too, on Friday but I'm also going to be sneaky and do a test just so I at least have some idea instead of getting panicky about a phone call later. God, all that adrenaline can't be good for a little one can it! 

Good luck to all the other tomorrow ladies. 

PIPPYLONGSTOCKING STAY AWAY FROM THE TESTS!  !   Not long now. 3 sleeps! 

Crazycaff- Rupert Penry Jones...yum..now why didn't I just put a dream order in for him? Or in fact for ANY of the old Spooks men. Specially Mathew Macfadyen, the one who was also Mr Darcy in the Keira Knightley film. He is my number 1 crush...and then I dream about Russel Brand!


----------



## Pcelica

Hi Sammy1985, my new OTD buddy!
I had 2 embies put back and hopefully at least one of them is hangging on for its dear life!!! 
I cannot think of anything else and its driving me crazy, opted out to work throughout the whole 2ww and it is realy hard to concentrate. If I'd stayed at home I'll probably be even worse.
How are you coping? Are you getting any sleep? 
Any wierd symptoms? Apart from cramps in my tummy I just feel soooo hot! 9 more sleeps though
love
xx
Maya


----------



## XENAB

hi catwaving
im testing on feb 22nd too,only 7 more sleeps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! plse go ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so quickly,how are you feeling?


----------



## sammy1985

Hi Maya, Im really really hot also!! Thought it was spring comin ;-) started with some twinges, have got sore boobs also but that could be from the pessaries!! havin some weird dreams also!
at least we can slowly go insane together  xx


----------



## Jo82

Just popping back to say hi   

Ourjay...light headed and nausea are very good signs! Been getting that since 2dp3dt and still getting it now (got bfp yestersday) 

Lucianna and angelihelen...got my fingers crossed for you both...I look forward to seeing your bfp very soon.

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## sammy1985

Still having lots of twinges, today is the first day I've been out of bed since ET, have even taken a short walk to the local paper shop. Now I'm worried I've overdone it and I've lost both embies  
Am I just worrying for nothing??!!!
Any advice would be much appreciated xxx


----------



## picklerose

Hi girls,

I'm new to this whole website so bear with me.  We had ET last friday 12th so our test date is the 26th......aaaaages away! 
This is our first tx cycle, at Chaucer.  Am at work throughout & it's almost helping to take my mind off it!!

No real symptoms except sore boobs, strange twinges on the left/low tummy area & horrendous wind!!! (Think it's the Cyclogest!)

Good luck everyone who's testing tomorrow, and hi to all my test day pals,

Bex
xx


----------



## sarah leeds

sammy1985 said:


> Still having lots of twinges, today is the first day I've been out of bed since ET, have even taken a short walk to the local paper shop. Now I'm worried I've overdone it and I've lost both embies
> Am I just worrying for nothing??!!!
> Any advice would be much appreciated xxx


I'm definately no expert on this as I'm only 4 days in after my ET. I decided on the 1st day I'd completely ruined it by getting stressed because I needed a wee and couldn't find a toilet!

My clinic said it was totally normal to get twinges and if you're anything like me you are hyper sensitive to everything your body is doing. I've had twinges and some brown discharge and have been up and down with my emotions more times then I don't know what but what I keep trying to remeber is that this is out of my control. My accupuncturist told me babies get conceived in terrible situations e.g. war, rape etc so you going for a walk is not going to do anything.

I tried to lay still for the fri, sat sun and felt it made me insane so started doing nice things like going for a little shop, out for tea, meeting friends for lunch and it's really helped to have a little normality back in my life cos otherwise I'm just stuck, waiting and time couldn't go any slower. Hope this is of some help. Sarah xxx


----------



## picklerose

Oh god, I've got the test date wrong.  I know which day of  the week it is (next thursday)  but didn't get the date right!  Not sure if I should have kids if I can't even get that right  

So, my test date is actually the 25th.  Hi to all my new test day pals!!!

Bex xxx


----------



## celybo

Hi
On my 2ww for my last atempt at IUI. Test date on 24 Feb. Please could you add me to the list?
Good luck all
Celybo


----------



## picklerose

Sammy, the girls at Chaucer advised me to carry on as normal during my 2ww, I can exercise but nothing too strenuous so please don't worry.  I've been taking my dog for lots of easy walks so I hope that's ok too!

Keep strong xx


----------



## sammy1985

sarah leeds said:


> sammy1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still having lots of twinges, today is the first day I've been out of bed since ET, have even taken a short walk to the local paper shop. Now I'm worried I've overdone it and I've lost both embies
> Am I just worrying for nothing??!!!
> Any advice would be much appreciated xxx
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definately no expert on this as I'm only 4 days in after my ET. I decided on the 1st day I'd completely ruined it by getting stressed because I needed a wee and couldn't find a toilet!
> 
> My clinic said it was totally normal to get twinges and if you're anything like me you are hyper sensitive to everything your body is doing. I've had twinges and some brown discharge and have been up and down with my emotions more times then I don't know what but what I keep trying to remeber is that this is out of my control. My accupuncturist told me babies get conceived in terrible situations e.g. war, rape etc so you going for a walk is not going to do anything.
> 
> I tried to lay still for the fri, sat sun and felt it made me insane so started doing nice things like going for a little shop, out for tea, meeting friends for lunch and it's really helped to have a little normality back in my life cos otherwise I'm just stuck, waiting and time couldn't go any slower. Hope this is of some help. Sarah xxx
Click to expand...

Thanks Sarah, that really helps  I lay in bed Fri PM, Sat, Sun & yesterday and drove me  so have been up and about today.
When's your OTD?
Mine is 25th Feb xxxx


----------



## sammy1985

Thanks Picklerose, you have the same OTD date as me   yay  
How many did you have put back in?
I had 2 transferred on day 2 on Fri 12 Feb xx


----------



## picklerose

Same as me Sammy, 2 back on 12th, day 3 though cos we had loads of snow!!

Keep in touch eh?xxx


----------



## sammy1985

Yes def keep in touch, I will be gettin up early to do my test as my DH leaves for work at 5am and I want him to be there when I do it. 
   it's a BFP.
This is my first 2ww and Im going   already!!
xx


----------



## picklerose

God, me too!!!  We'll be going away for the weekend after OTD, so I'll either be on cloud 9  or on the wine  

Off to make pancakes now....yum!

Speak soon luv xx


----------



## sarah leeds

Hi Sammy, glad to have been of help. We seem to be on the same cycle but I don't test till 1st March - that's just the 13 sleeps if we're counting!

I've been insane/ happy/ grateful/angry/emotional and all of the above at once. This is my 1st time I really thought been off work would help but it's not. I'm a teacher so half term but it does give me lots of time to go on every website. Unfortunately going on ******** does not help. Went on yesterday and saw a girl who was year below me in school ready to drop, she was massive and I hated her. I haven't spoken to this girl in over 10 years but it seemed so unfair which I know is mad and then when I'm sane I can think yep that'll be me some day but whilst everyone else's life is moving on as expected mine is going real slow!!!! 

Feeling pretty upbeat today tho which feels amazing after beating myself up for not being able to relax/needing a week! It's a crazy old game isn't it. How are you handling it?


----------



## sammy1985

Hi Sarah
I'm struggling with this, going from thinking I'm pregnant 1 min to thinking I'm not the next!!
Feeling hot, emotional, tired and worn out from all this! Just don't know how I will cope if it doesnt work, but trying to stay positive.
This is my 1st 2ww wait and it's driving me   already. Only 9 more sleeps and then it's horrible to think that it's lifechanging news, isn't it??
I'm off work as well, thought it would be great but as all my friends, family and husband work in the day I'm finding it really boring and slow.
Please dont beat yourself up, it's out of our hands now, we have to try and stay positive     
xx


----------



## sammy1985

Also, my cousin who is always moaning that she can't cope with her kids and is always pawning them off onto other relatives and friends (including me) has just announced that she is expecting again, I dont like to be jealous but I can't help feeling that its really unfair


----------



## Jo82

Sammy chick  as I said before do what feels right for you but don't worry about moving. My 2ww went like this: et rested, day 1 up and out all day visiting family, day 2,3,4 night shifts. Weekend more pottering around the house. 2nd week: convinced it had not worked and searched the ward the at work 2 nights running. No heavy lifting bit lots of bending / moving. Life goes on chicky and people do more than us and are fine. 

I think I had implantation at work as well lol very hard running around after patients but it could have been af for all I knew. 

Try to relax...the worry gets worse when you get a bfp as I'm finding out! Xxx


----------



## sammy1985

Thanks Jo, I'll stop stressing now as can't be good for the 2 little embies  
Hope your ok x


----------



## rachelbw

Jo are you a nurse then hun. I was a carer in a dementure unit but gave it up when this tx started as blamed my job for it not working last time as you blame everything when it comes out wrong dont you its easier  

But you are right some women do not know they are preggers till they drop, i have tried my best this time around tried to chill as much as poss, but i think if it is meant to be then it will we can all but try   congrats again you musr be well chuffed 

My sister has just anounced she is pg i am happy for her but as i said before on one of the threads why do women who are pg act wierd around us ones who are trying its like as though we are so fragile i found out on face book my sister was pg cause she said she did not want to tell me face to face as she did not want to upset me  

Good luck to all the       

Rachelbw


----------



## Jo82

As I said 1st icis 1 slow developing 4 cell and a 6 cell....rested for 2 weeks...no work...just bed, sofa, toilet BFN. FET: 2 8 cell embies work, 'almost normal', no 'heavy' lifting BFP...so just shows it depends on the embies. I really don't believe it makes a bit of difference to the outcome. I'm not overly religious but I prayed and asked DF to pray...I was even praying on the loo when doing the test. And I will keep praying for a healthy pg xxx

Rachel...Yeah I'm a forensic mental health nurse...so my job isn't exactly stress-free   I believe that if the baby is strong enough to survive it will, we just have to accept it's nature. Easier said then done though!

Anyone else watching 'one born every minute'!? xxx


----------



## Poppykit10

Evening Fellow Nutties 

Congrats *Katlou *    well done on your BFP  

A BIG welcome to all the newbies joining us on the 2ww. *Nikki, Brizzy, Pipper, Maya, Magic Castle, Pippy-Longstockings *(fab name)*Bex, Celybo and Catwaving* 
I hope I didn't miss anyone. Hopefully we are all here to help each other in our madness but I think really we all just get more loopy as time goes by 
*Catwaving* we are testing the same day. How many did you have put back ? Is this your first time?
*XENAB* Yep I'm doing O.K. No symptoms as yet and with only one blast I'm starting to loose confidence 

I buckled and bought the HPT's today. I was going to leave off buying them until OTD to stop me doing it early. There I was weighing up whether to spend £14 on 2x ClearBlue against £5 on 2x Boots Own. Then I returned to earth and remembered I had already spent well into £6000 on this cycle alone so I should'nt really be fretting over £9 

Best Wishes to *Kerryberry, Kateharts, IrishLady, Lucianna and Hendryhope * for tomorrow.

Bel
XXX


----------



## Poppykit10

Jo I am watching it ....I think it is really funny


----------



## Jo82

Grrrrrrr at the silly girl who didn't even want a baby and seems shocked by the pain....  xxx


----------



## sarah leeds

sammy1985 said:


> Hi Sarah
> I'm struggling with this, going from thinking I'm pregnant 1 min to thinking I'm not the next!!
> Feeling hot, emotional, tired and worn out from all this! Just don't know how I will cope if it doesnt work, but trying to stay positive.
> This is my 1st 2ww wait and it's driving me  already. Only 9 more sleeps and then it's horrible to think that it's lifechanging news, isn't it??
> I'm off work as well, thought it would be great but as all my friends, family and husband work in the day I'm finding it really boring and slow.
> Please dont beat yourself up, it's out of our hands now, we have to try and stay positive
> xx


Totally know what you're talking about. Its too scary to think it might have worked and too scary to think it might not have. I'm really trying to fill my time and am randomly dragging my husband to Knowsley safari park tomorrow. A day trip that's what you need!

I saw your husband had azoospermia. We thought my husband had that too and it was a horrific shock so hope you and your husband are good. It turned out he was suffering from absence of the the vas deferens (tube that takes the sperm out). So unfair cos my husband really fit, takes care of himself, eats well but can't produce sperm! Madness. Had a tesa to get sperm but was all ready to go for donor sperm. Really hope it works for you. Keep it touch xx


----------



## Jules 1972

Hi all

just wanted to come on and say thanks for all the support after getting my BFN on Saturday. It really cheered me up to know that people were supporting you and to have somewhere to go just to read other people's experiences. 

Really sorry Panda and the other negatives. 

Sammy1985 - Just wanted to reassure you that I don't think you need to worry about doing too much. I wouldn't do any hoovering or lift heavy things but I think it's better for your mental health if you go out and do things. The 2nd week drove me mad and I went to work in the end but but I have a sit down job. Good luck Julie xxx


----------



## brizzy

Hey, *Lelybo* and *Amy* we'r testing on the same day- 24th Feb. 6 more sleeps   anyone else testing on this day?? How you feeling?? I have no symptoms at all. Am carrying on with things as normal, if being at home nearly 24/7 counts!!!!- i go back to work tonight, i am really looking forward to it as will then have something else to think about. Although i have to do the roster which is a bit like doing suduko- will keep my mind occupied though!!!!!!!
Not sure having all of this time off has done much for my mental health, many of my friends work 9-5 and i do shift work so haven't been able to catch up with people to keep me busy . This website has helped though, i am getting a bit hooked and square eyes  
Amy i noticed you got 30 eggs from your collection, wow that's impressive, would have been hard to have avoided OHSS. I got 25 and the Dr was a bit reluctant to do the transfer when he did (5dt) due to the OHSS flaring up with a pregnancy. I have been obsessed with drinking and have protein drinks (altho i could probably drink more of these than i do). I didn't push for the transfer he told me this when my legs were in the stirrups and he was preparing his equipment- cheers then


----------



## Claire223

Good Morning Ladies

2ww is hard (this is my 5th, you'd think you get used to it but no)

I'm so close to tears today, feeling very low indeed I have no symptoms... 

Please please send me a ray of hope x x x 

gerryberry - good luck with your test today x x x 
kateharts  - good luck with your test today x x x 
Irishlady    - good luck with your test today x x x 
lucianna    - good luck with your test today x x x 
HendryHope - good luck with your test today x x x 


Claire


----------



## sammy1985

Good morning 2ww, hope your all well  
   it's good news for all you testing today.
Sarah, it was a horrible shock, especially as my DH is only in his twenties. We had counselling but it was very hard, but we managed to get through it together. It's still hurts us both but I've completely forgotten about it sometimes, when the nurses asked if there was a history of twins in my family I said no nor in my DH's even though we are using donor sperm!! They never said anything and I only realised my mistake a few days later! So have you managed to use your husbands sperm?

Jules, thanks for your advice   Hope your ok? x

Brizzy, your not the only one with square eyes from this site  

Claire, sending you lots of    and     
I'm feeling the same, very emotional
xxx


----------



## andymay

Hi
I've been lurking for a while. I just want to sneak in quietly, if that's okay. 
I'm a bit of a freak - I have a (cause unknown) oestrogen deficiency which means I have no periods, ever, and (obviously) don't ovulate. Have eggs, though, everything else in full working order, and no problems with my partner, so have been doing O(vulation) I(nduction) with Menopur and TI (Timed Intercourse). 
This is the 4th cycle - it's not the most failsafe method around (think needle, haystack). I'm 10 dpo and I woke up this morning with all the symptoms from my last 3 failed cycles - basically massively premenstrual, cramps included. I don't think I'm going to have to wait to test - if I did it would be on Sunday. I'm very tearful, and at work (much good it's doing me). 
If this cycle fails, we have one funded shot at IVF. You'd think that would make me feel better, but strangely it doesn't.
Thanks - think I felt better just putting that down.
Take care,
AM


----------



## sammy1985

Welcome AndyMay  
x


----------



## rachelbw

morning ladies

WOW lots testing today good luck to you all      

welcome AM sorry you feel  but dont be to hard on yourself its not over yet   good luck  

Claire i have no symptoms either the ones i have sore boobs sicky feeling needing to pee more is down to all the drugs i am on made that mistake last time and really thought i was. But dont give up i think what us ladies need is a big PMA boost and a group 
Lets not give up yet a    most women do not find out they are pg until the are about 12 weeks anyway and they have no symptoms    Good luck girls  to us all 
JO you have my dream job Hun good luck 

I did say on another thread i took up knitting yesterday trying to knit a knitted character for the harry hill show TV burp and it is a stress buster. I am doing a diploma in counselling and psychotherapy and when i qualify as a counsellor i will incorporate knitting as part of my treatment   

Good luck again ladies and remember PMA  
Rachelbw


----------



## katlou

Good luck anyone testing today xxxx


----------



## kateharts

Morning Ladies, I cant believe i am actually typing this but i got BFP!!

I am in total shock, i have had not one sympton! No sore boobs, no bleed, no sickness absolutley nothing! I have tested twice this morning because I just didnt believe it! - Just shows you never know!

Good luck to anyone else testing today and ill be popping on to see how everyone else gets on!!


----------



## rachelbw

yipeee kate well done hunny really pleased for you        
heres gor some more


----------



## pippy_longstockings

Morning ladies,

Good luck to Lucianna and everyone else testing today - we're thinking of you ...

Hi Poppykit10, like you I buckled too and went to Boots after work yesterday to buy a HPT - identical scenario - spent 10 minutes deciding what to buy - Clearblue (1 test or 2!) or Boots own brand!  I can't believe I wasted 10 minutes of my life standing there reading the packs ... Anyway, this morning I decided that I was going to wait until Friday!  I just didn't want to wake up this morning wanting to test and then not being able to (I'm saving the one given to me by the Clinic for the "official" result on Friday).

My DH appears to be more anxious than I am this time round - since ET he's been awake every single night and gone downstairs to read for an hour - usually around 3am!  This isn't good.  Whereas I am normally awake at any sound or movement; this cycle I'm knocked out as soon as my head hits the pillow!  I hope this is a positive sign ...

Claire 223 - please try to stay positive.  You're nearly there!  Think of those lovely embies inside, they need positive vibes to stay there for you!  I must admit I feel like the pot calling the kettle (is that the right way round?!) .... I've been lucky enough to have a friend's mother who's into "alternative therapies" talk/listen to me since I started my IVF a year ago - we speak once a week and she really helps by being impartial and understanding  - she's like my own personal shrink - I don't know why I need to speak to her but I do know she makes a difference especially if I start talking "what if" - she gets me back on course thinking positive thoughts - don't allow yourself to fall off course - you really are nearly there!!!   And that's what we're all here for - to listen and respond if necessary ...

Well, I ought to get back to work now - this is a really good distraction - I can do another few hours without my mind wandering again!  Roll on Friday!

xx


----------



## katlou

Congrats Kate!! Wonderful news isn't it!! xxx


----------



## HazelW

Congratulations Kate, lets hope it's the start of a little run of them, hopefully lasting until next Wednesday!!

AFM, noticed last night that my (.Y.) are very veiny - please could someone confirm this is likely to be down to the Cyclogest - it's driving me mad not knowing and I've lost the leaflet from the packet!!!


----------



## kateharts

Katelou I have literally never been so happy and so scared in my life!


----------



## Mazza1971

kateharts -        - Well done you. Let's hope it is the start of many!!


----------



## rachelbw

hazel yep cyclogest does strange things to our bodes hun


----------



## nikki0703

congrats Kateharts on your     you must be so thrilled!!!!!!
Good luck to all the oher testers today fingers and toes crossed for u!!!!!!

         

Nikki x x x


----------



## crazycaff

Hi everyone

Kate & Katlou - congratulations!!!! That's great news     

Lots of     to the rest of you ladies testing today 

Sammy - please don't worry too much  , our nurse said that gentle exercise was OK, as long as no twisting/heavy lifting etc and just to do what you feel like doing.  Sure just trying to do some gentle things, like walking, helps in the long run, if only mentally!
Plus you get a little bit of that sense of achievement, which is good for the spirits!
BTW, the pancakes were fab!  Hope yours were too  

AM - welcome along. you will get lots of support on this board, hope it helps you through  

Claire    

rachelbw - I had a friend who stopped talking to me when she was pregnant (until she showed and couldn't hide it any more) cos she knew I was having probs, and I was a bit disappointed as she was supposed to be my friend, and we're supposed to go through things together, good and bad.  I know it hurts when there are seem to be preg ladies around everywhere, but it sort of took the opportunity away for me to be happy for her.  Needless to say, I haven't told her about the IVF and she nvever invites me round to see her kiddy any more, maybe too hard for her or something....... >: 

Sammy/Sarah - despite what I said to rachel above, I do find that generally that some preg ladies can be difficult to deal with - esp when they feel the need to enlighten you on every little thing they are feeling and it can be really hard.  I also have a sister in law who constantly moans about childcare and is always fobbing off her poor little girl on anyone that will have her, and it drives me mad!  Am hoping that I don't crack one day and tell her what I think - would make family get togethers a tad tricky! 

Anyway, bettter go as my post box is doing its mad moving thing, which usually means I am writing too much!  am feeling much more positive about it all today (had my first good nights sleep for ages) despite still feeling abit lousy.  Unfortunately, I have to go for dinner at the inlaws tonight which I am dreading as it usually includes some kind of snide remark re the lack of grandchildren half way thru the main course.  am practising my serene face and hoping I don't break!   

Sorry for all the ranting and moaning today everyone, hope you all have a good day
Xx


----------



## picklerose

Hi all,
Congrarulations to all the BFP's, Kateharts & Katlou.  Any news on rest of today's testers??   

Now I'm starting to worry, my nurse told me to carry on as normal but not do anything too strenuous.  I've been hillwalking with the dog (not too steep or fast)  but because he's a puppy, I've been chasing him around the lounge & playing tug o war with him.  I feel guilty cos although mostly this is in the forefront of my mind, but every now & then, I forget & catch myself doing something active.  I'm a really active person & it doesn't come easy sitting still!!  I'm going crazy, keep checking my boobs to make sure they're still sore!!!

Rachelbw, I've got a mate who's got a little boy of 9 months.  She's always tired & takes every opportunity to tell me how tiring it is having a baby (I wouldn't understand!!!)  I want to slap her every time she says this cos I'd give my right arm to be in her position right now!  Some people just don't think do they??!!

Anyhow, pancakes last night were gorg, hope everyone managed to wolf some down!!

Crazycaff, don't envy you your evening at the in-laws.  Just imagine shoving their faces in their pudding, that'll make you smile!!

Bex xxx


----------



## andymay

Just wanted to say congratulations and thank you for making me feel so welcome.
I always thought I could do this without support - but it was so nice to read kind words from people who understand. Now, if I could only get rid of these cramps. My other half has a medical background and says it would be very unlikely for my luteal phase to get shorter, and for me to get period at 10dpo, unless I ovulated before I took the trigger shot. It all feels very familiar though - but then again, it might mean nothing. God, why do we go round in such circles - it's like a new, sophisticated form of self-torture...
Anyway, I'm really pleased for anyone who has good news today and sending hopeful thoughts to everyone who's still waiting...


----------



## crazycaff

Hi Bex

thanks for the idea re the inlaws, it made me smile already    should help with the calmness and ability to rise above it all later ......hopefully!!!!!  Hopefully she has made a very gooey pud....

I hate the way that some PG ladies go on about 'not being able to understand'   - ironic really as we are prob able to understand better than most, having all the PG symptoms of the IVF drugs......hey ho

I can see you're worrying about activity and thought I would direct you to another thread that is going on on another board (not sure if this is good FF etiquette, sorry if not) -there is some discussion about how much bed rest etc you should have with some intersting posts and articles on there.  It's on the cycle buddies board - jan feb - snowbabes (or something like that).
Hope you find it OK and it puts your mind at rest.

Personally we were told it was OK to do gentle exercise and as much as you feel like doing, as long as no heavy lifting or twisting (in my case as a gardener, gentle weeding OK, digging not OK), so sure walking the dog etc is fine.  They also say that if you are used to doing alot of exercise, your body is more used to  it and you are less likely to do harm.  Also sure the mental benefits you get from being out is also doing you more good than if you stayed in on the sofa

Hope this helps!
Cx


----------



## Jo82

Kateharts...Congratulations!!! Xxx


----------



## crazycaff

Ok Angelihelen, you have Mathew Mcfayden and I'll have Rupert H-J then!  
Slept like a log last night, so missed out on any interesting dreams - at least Russell Brand wasn't around tho!! 
Cx


----------



## picklerose

Thanks Crazycaff, will check out the link.  Better get back to work.  I'm a paramedic & am on light duties which means office duties, so I've got some papers to shuffle & some paperclips to count.  Going stircrazy but am hoping for another 9 months of it  

Glad the in-laws idea helped, will be praying for a pavlova or something for you!!

Bex xx


----------



## crazycaff

Hi Bex

Glad you are on office duties, I guess you never know what you are going to come across when out and about in your job.
Fingers crossed you are on office duties for a few more months yet  

Better get back to work myself - got to get over to a customer's garden and start organising the build of their new garden (ie boss around some landscapers!).  This site is so distracting and very addictive!

Have fun with the paperclips!

Cxx


----------



## jacqui.g

Congratulations Katehart on your  

Could I just ask you what symptoms you had? I'm testing on Friday and getting worried that I don't have any symptoms. (except for the odd twinges which are less frequent now) Thank you.

Once again   On your BFP, and for the next 8 months

Jacks x


----------



## Irishlady

As expected I got a BFN, have bleeding since Monday so had prepared myself.   

Congratulations on all the BFPs and     to all those it hasn't worked for this time  

xx


----------



## lucianna

Ahhhhhh many congrats Kateyhearts on your BFP!
As mentioned yesterday girls, went for my bloodtest this morning and now have to wait till 4pm were  have to call for my results!
       !

Love Lucianna
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mightymouse2

Dear Irishlady,
I am so sorry. Sending you lots of      
I wish you  lots of luck as you continue on your journey. 
  
Take care of youself and do spoil yourself!
Love Mouse xx


----------



## rachelbw

so sorry irish lady     

wel my internet cheapy pee sticks come today all 15 of them so i had to test 9 days early and it was a bfn so i am realy   even though i now i am way to early why do i do this all the time


----------



## mightymouse2

Oh Rachelbw, it is FAR TOO EARLY hun, far too early... of course you would get a BFN. 
Put those pee sticks away at least till the 24th at least! I beg you!  
Stay strong. Distract yourself. Easier said than done I know! (Shh...I tested early too but not as early as you!)
Ask Dh to hide them but I do understand...
Mouse xx


----------



## jacqui.g

To irishlady sorry for your bfn, sending you    . Nothing I could say will take awawy the pain your feeling right now; but just know that you are not alone. Goodluck for the future.

Rachelbw Its far to early to test, Stay away from the peesticks. Give them to your Dh/Dp to hide until OTD.

Lucianna goodluck for later today. This must be the worse bit for you.

love Jacks x


----------



## angelihelen

Kate how fantastic! Congratulations!! Hope you are still on cloud 9! (and also how comforting to knwo you really didn't know as I have NO idea what my result will be and it's driving me mad!)

Irish lady, so sorry. No feeling quite like the disappointment of a BFN.  


And to everyone else teatsing today- much   

I am really feeling the pressure of testing today, really want to, even tho I'm not due to till Fri. Surely something'll show up? May need talkign out of this. I am such a hypocrite!    I tell everyone else to wait then want to do it myself! 

Pretty much feeling not a lot. Altho have a few really low down cramps like A/F is about to start, and keep pressing my chest just to see if it's sore and now I don't even know if it is or not....  Insanity looms.

Caff, by the way, re The Spooks boys, you're on! 


xx


----------



## angelihelen

By the way Lucianna, knowing how hard this has been for you, special    for you to get the phone call you want to hear! xx


----------



## Amy K

Hi  just lost it all! where does it go

Well hi Brizzy hope you are doing ok can't believe we have another week!! How have you been feeling I had tummy twinges on Sun and Mon but not today. Hate all this guessing and waiting!!

So sorry Irishlady take care and sending lots of love  

congratulations Kate well done now take care and relax   

Lucianna good luck for the phone call   

Well I went for a walk to get out of here down to ASDA how exciting!! sun is shining though so nice day.

hope everyone else is doing ok take care and sending lots of   


Amy xxx


----------



## rachelbw

Thanks girls i know i am stupid to test so early but they arrived so i had to try  this is the worst bit of the tx i think i wish i could just sleep 

Angelihelen pls dont test yet   you have done not long to go now   

lucianna    not long know hun 

Kate i love asda and it is a lovely day i think spring may well be on its way  

Jacks & mouse   

Rachelbw


----------



## Magic3s

Hi Everyone,

Sorry to crash in here, but just seen that I am not updated on the list. I had my BFN on the 4th February and haven’t really been able to come on here since.

I have seen lots of BFPs on the list so congratulations to all of you who are blessed this month.
For the BFNs I can only say that it will get better by time. I am looking forward to our next round in March.

Good luck and babydust to everyone!

Bimbo


----------



## sarzx

Hello ladies, I hope everyone is ok!

Please can I be added to the list  

I am testing on 25th Feb after first IVF / ICSI cycle. Only a week to go


----------



## sammy1985

Rachel, you said I wouldn't have to send the      after you!!! 
If it was a BFP you wouldn't know if it was a false positive so no use doing it so early hun.
You still could be pregnant, just too early to tell yet!!!
xxx


----------



## sammy1985

sarzx said:


> Hello ladies, I hope everyone is ok!
> 
> Please can I be added to the list
> 
> I am testing on 25th Feb after first IVF / ICSI cycle. Only a week to go


Sarz, I'm also testing on the 25th 
This is my 1st go at IVF, had two put back in.
How about you?
Have you got any symptoms?
Sam xxx


----------



## sarzx

sammy1985 said:


> sarzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I hope everyone is ok!
> 
> Please can I be added to the list
> 
> I am testing on 25th Feb after first IVF / ICSI cycle. Only a week to go
> 
> 
> 
> Sarz, I'm also testing on the 25th
> This is my 1st go at IVF, had two put back in.
> How about you?
> Have you got any symptoms?
> Sam xxx
Click to expand...

Ohhhh wow, a test buddy 
I haven't had any symptons really, just cramping and feeling bloated still. How about you? We have had only 1 put back in, but we are being positive.
Sarzx


----------



## picklerose

Hi Sarzx & Sammy,

I'm also a test buddy.  Met Sammy last night but hello to you too!  

Bex xx


----------



## rachelbw

hello sammy how was your day out today do you feel better  i know that testing is wrong and way too early to tell but had a little blip


----------



## sarzx

picklerose said:


> Hi Sarzx & Sammy,
> 
> I'm also a test buddy. Met Sammy last night but hello to you too!
> 
> Bex xx


Hey there Be xx
I will be testing very early in the morning as I have work that day 

Sarzx


----------



## sammy1985

Hi Sarz, yep you are joining me and Bex testing on the 25th  
I started having twinges yesterday which have carried on today, and feeling really nauseous and lightheaded! 
Could just be the pessaries though, AF is due anytime from Sunday and just hoping that doesnt arrive!

Rachel - I didn't end up going out my Mum came round here on her break from work for a coffee and a chat. Was going to go out this afternoon for a walk through the village but its snowing!

x


----------



## sammy1985

Sarz, I will be testing at 5am as my DH leaves for work at 5:15 and want him to be with me when I do it x


----------



## sammy1985

Kate, congrats on the great news hope we get some more on here.

All the BFN's, sending you     xx


----------



## sarzx

Yes, I am hoping AF doesn't start too!!! Aren't the pessaries...hmmm...lovely! They didn't mention that at the very beginning did they! (first cycle for us).

Sarzx


----------



## picklerose

Sarzx, 
Can't you take the day off?  I'm going to be doing extra hours beginning of next week so I don't have to go in thurs or fri.  Whatever the result, I don't want to face anyone.  If it's a BFP   then I'll want me & DH to have the day to yippppeeeeeeeee!!!! And if it's a BFN, then I'm going to the off licence (not really but I certainly won't want to go to work & face anyone!!)

Yeah, the pessaries are gorgeous aren't they?  

Bex x


----------



## sarzx

picklerose said:


> Sarzx,
> Can't you take the day off? I'm going to be doing extra hours beginning of next week so I don't have to go in thurs or fri. Whatever the result, I don't want to face anyone. If it's a BFP  then I'll want me & DH to have the day to yippppeeeeeeeee!!!! And if it's a BFN, then I'm going to the off licence (not really but I certainly won't want to go to work & face anyone!!)
> 
> Yeah, the pessaries are gorgeous aren't they?
> 
> Bex x


I have already had lots of time off work...but I'm not sure  I will have to have a chat with DP when he comes home. I don't really want to go in at all to be honest, as I will get loads of people asking me so many questions 

Sarzx


----------



## sammy1985

If it's a BFN (and it won't as I'm feeling positive   ) I think I will call in sick. Can't really take any more planned time off as had 2 weeks off for EC, ET and most of the 2ww.
If it's a BFP (which it will be for all of us   ) then I can't wait to go and tell my colleague the news in person!!
Don't really mind the pessaries, just stick them up there and forget about them!!
x


----------



## picklerose

Yeah, that's the worst thing isn't it?  I really wanted to keep this quiet but being on light duties, everyone assumes it's because you're pg, so I've been open with everyone.  Most people don't know what date the OTD though so they wouldn't know to ask.

Are your bosses pretty understanding?

Sammy, loving your positive vibes today!!!  Hope they're catching, cos I'm a little negative today  

Bex


----------



## sammy1985

My boss has been amazing, shame he retires on Friday  

I saw my Mum today and she's really positive   She said I looked really well today, I should do all the sleeping and eating I've been doing over the last week!! She has a dream the other night that I had twin boys and I dreamt last night that I had twin girls. I'm finally starting to think that my dream might just come true!!!!
x


----------



## sarzx

No-one knows our test dayat work...or so I thought...until my DP has told me he has mentioned it to others (he works at the same place) so now I really don't want to go back on Monday   But, I know I have to face everyone, so will be brave I suppose. My mum knows the test day(she lives in Spain) and so does DP's Mum (  sore subject at the moment grrrrrr!) and a few close friends/family. As for my boss/work - No! But I don't want to think about them right now.

The pessaries - pa! Nothing compared to everything else hey girlies!

Hopefully are dreams will come true   We will be so devasted.


----------



## pinkpixie

just to let you know its a BFN for us
x
h


----------



## Daisy2009

So sorry pinkpixie   ,   i think its a BFN for us to, not due to test till friday but    arrived a couple of hours ago  , bit shocked as was gearing self up for test day, done one anyway just to confirm 

Daisy


----------



## rachelbw

Pinkpixie so so sorry hunny dont be to hard on yourself and hope you and dh can comfort each other   

Daisy same to you hun but your test date is not till friday so dont give up just yet people sometimes have periods the whole of there pgs god life is so cruel  

Rachelbw


----------



## sammy1985

Sorry to hear the bad news on here   

Question from me, on day 5 post ET and having twinges and what feels like low AF pains, evem though AF isn't due until Sunday/Monday. Is it still possible to get BFP when having AF pains?
Is this normal
I'm thinking it should be around implantation foe me now right? As on day 7 according to clinic timetable!!!
x


----------



## rachelbw

Sammy lots of women say they have AF type pains and still have a BFP


----------



## sammy1985

Thanks Rachel, also feelin really sick & lightheaded!! I hate all this knicker watchin tho ;-) xx


----------



## crazycaff

Hi ladies

bimbo, pinkpixie, daisy2009 & irishlady - so sorry to hear about your BFNs.     

rachelbw - try to stop torturing yourself honey, it sounds like it was way too early to test.  Too early to tell, surely.  Know it's really tempting though.  Plus the lack of sleep makes us go all a bit   and lose our logical thought.  Take care and try to keep away from the peesticks for just a little longer  

Angelihelen - hang in there honey, not long to go now! (just keep thinking about the spooks boys if you need some distractions!!

Take care everyone
Cx


----------



## lucianna

Hi ladies,

Guess what? Cant believe it......its a     for me!!!!!!!!
    
So sorry to all you BFN, lots of    and Im   for you very soon.

Love Lucianna
xxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Many congratulations

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## ourjay

Sorri to hear about the BFN, big hugs all round x 

Lots of us testing on Friday, no real pains or anything for me at all!! Don't know at this stage if it's worked or not!

L x


----------



## katlou

Congrats Lucianna, wonderful news!!!

So sorry to hear about the BFNs xxxxx


----------



## Laurs

Pinkpixie and Daisy     . . .I'm sure you must be gutted and no how that feels . . Good luck for future treatments, time is a healer, will be bery rax for a little while yet xxx

Lucianne - Congratulations hun  

Sammy - Completely normal to have pains and still get a BFP, I'm still getting them now x

Why can't we all get BFP's! x

Love to everyone, sorry if i've missed anyone, just had a quick read through xxx


----------



## nikki_ny

hi all 

my test day is due fri but i have been very very naughty an did a hpt an i was surprised after 8 yrs of trying i got my very first     
unless im seeing it wrong but i swear down i aint lol i think im losing my mind I HAVE A POSITIVE TEST IN MY HAND!!! 
but weve still got test day to do but still im pregnant arn't i?




lots of luck to you all 

love nikki xxxxx


----------



## Deborah Dora

Nicky  that is fantastic news!   Send some the your baby dust over here!

I'm due to test on Friday half of me wants to test now and the other half doesn't want to know the result.  Does that sound weird?  Feel sick just thinking about it.

Enough of my ramblings...Congratulations to you

x


----------



## rachelbw

Nicky congrats hunny well done


----------



## nikki_ny

thats wat i ws like deborah i promised myself i would do a test thurs nite so i wouldnt be too dissapointed on fri but the test was just sittin there sayin do it an im very weak
so off to the loo i went an sat there an watched as a plus sign showed up an i ran to dh an told him he wa like i cnt see owt (he wears glasses most of time as do i lol) i dnt think its sunk in yet
so fri ill be confirmation day for dh lol even tho i got a  hope u get wat u want hunni an remember its up t u if u want to test or not xxx
love nikki xx


----------



## jacqui.g

Hi Nicky      on your  .

Sorry to ladies who got a bfn    


good luck to ladies testing tomorrow.


Love Jacks - only 2 more sleeps to go! so nervous........


----------



## Poppykit10

Evening Ladies,
Irish lady and Pinkpixie     Best wishes for the future 

Lucianna and Kate     well done both of you and take it easy , put your feet up and give yourselves a big pat on the back    

Rachel .....only one thing to say to you.TOO EARLY.      silly moo  
Welcome to Sarzx  
Daisy I know it is really hard but try to stay positive until Friday. As one of our nurses at the clinic says "It may not be probable but it is posible"      One of my cycle buddies from last time bled before OTD and it lasted 3 weeks. She just had a baby girl  

AFM I have had no symptoms at all. I Thought I was having bad AF pains today but it turned out to be trapped wind and.........well you no  . After a while on the loo I am back to normal. Damm pessaries    

BIG HELLO TO EVERYONE.         


Bel
xxx


----------



## Poppykit10

Well done Nikki


----------



## Deborah Dora

Trapped Wind!  hell yes Damn Pesseries.... Even DH is blaming his love puffs on them.


----------



## nikki_ny

thank you all for all your messages its been so nice to talk to women who are going through the same thing an its just nice to tell someone that im pg as we still got otd to go an were waiting till 12 weeks before telling "outsiders" (not family or close friends)  i cant beleive after so long we have got what we wanted lets just hope lil butterbean stays comfy were it is!


love nikki (sorry if iv been ramblin)
ps iv told ma mum already an shes over the moon now thats 2 daughters an a daughter in law who is pg watta busy year our family have got!! xx


----------



## nikki_ny

hi again

i meant were tellin family an close friends wen we find out but outsiders will av to wait till 12 weeks sorry if iv confused anyone my head is a bit all over at the min


xxxxxnikkixxxxx


----------



## jacqui.g

Hi Nikki did you have any symptoms?

Jacks


----------



## nikki_ny

hi jacks

not really just normal symptoms from god damn pessaries lol
fuller sore boobs lower abdomen twinges an pains but no pregnancy symptoms  as of yet lol

love nikki  xx


----------



## Deborah Dora

Hi 

God I am soooo tempted to go and test.  As Jack say only two more sleeps.   

Nicky are you going to test again on Friday and frame it?

Dx


----------



## jacqui.g

Nikki- thanks for that, gives me hope, as testing on Fri only symptoms I have are twinges in my abdo. Af was due last sunday so   its a   sign (although drugs can delay it)

Deborah I'm the same as you, quite tempted to test early; only thing that stopping me is how I felt last cycle when I got a bfn. so being PUPO is better at this point in time. Ignorance is bliss!  

Jacks


----------



## Deborah Dora

Jacks 

Couldn't agree more!  Going to bed now, sleep tight and tomorrow will just be one more sleep!
x


----------



## Happiness07

Dear all,
Can I gatecrash the party as a fellow 2week waiter? I'm testing on Friday after having 2 embryos from donor eggs. I did end up testing yesterday (day 11 pt) and got only one line (-ve) but when I looked later it was 2 lines. I've been told that a negative can turn into a positive result based on interactions with atmospheric water so I can't get excited ? I think I'm prob not pregant but one always hopes...
Congratulations to all those you've got a bfp and here's wishing support to all of you who've got a bfn.


----------



## brizzy

I am please there are  today- CONGRATULATIONS to: *Kateharts, lucianna, Nikky*. If i'v missed any1 out i am sorry but congrats  
To those have got a  *Irishlady, Pinkpixie, Bimbo* (again if i'v missed any1 sorry) but sending lots of . It is heartbreaking time for you, coming to terms with the news (i'v had plenty of practice with the BFN feelings too). My DH tries his best to cheer me up (he doesn't like to talk too much about his feelings) but as the counsellor said to me you are grieving so have to go through the grieving process- take 1 day at a time, and i hope you all feel better soon . For us we have not ever told any1 where we are in our IVF stages- although some friends and my mum know we are doing IVF- i find for me it's easier that way, as it's hard enough to deal with my own grief let alone cope with any1 elses disappointment for us (hope that makes sense?)
I concur with every1 else *Rachel* you have tested way too early- like me i could not resist and also got a BFN. It's good tho as I'v got the testing feeling out of my system (for now anyway!!!!!) 
Welcome to *Happiness*, you join many people who are testing on Fri  for you all that it's good news.
Hi *Amy*. Don't want to read too much into my symptoms but i will anyway . Had to jog a bit today (my car was going to get a ticket if i didn't move kinda quickly) and i noticed my (o) (o) were tender as i was running- have never noticed that b4?? Have had some mild stomach cramps today- but have worn off now since i'v been out of bed- Though i felt really bloated earlier too- but had sooo much wind (sorry tmi) at work that i couldn't release all of the time so think i got some stomach ache and bloating from trapped wind  i blame the pessaries- altho i have never had his side effect b4, hoping i don't get it again. Hope you are feeling well, any symptoms yourself??
  for all those who still have a while to go b4 test date 
 for all those testing over next couple of days


----------



## sammy1985

Hi fellow 2ww

Well it's offical, I have now gone   .
Thanks for all the replies about my stomach cramps. Still worried AF is going to turn up early, feeling very nauseous and everytime I stand up I feel very lightheaded! I wonder if it would be any better if I had no symptoms at all!!

Congrats to all the BFP's on here, hope it rubs off on the rest of us  

Laurs, thank you so much for reassuring me that you are having AF type pains and still got your BFP, did you not worry that your AF was arriving early before you tested? xx

Hi to everyone else

xx


----------



## crazycaff

Lucianna - congratulations!!!!! that's great news!    

Wow there are a lot of us waiting for tomorrow to come for tests - let's hope there's lots of babydust floating around tonight for us all!   

Anyone got any recommendations for the best pg test out there?  Have the one from the clinic, but wanted a back up one, just in case got a really faint line and didn't know what to think.......off to Boots this afternoon and want one that will give me a definite yes or no answer!!  any suggestions?

Take care everyone!
Cxx


----------



## kateharts

Congrats to Lucianna and Nikki - I know excactly how you feel!

Jacqui - NO symptoms at all. If I am honest I probably had 2 twinges a couple of days a go but nothing else. Boobs arent sore, not tired, no sicy feeling, no abdom pain.

Never loose hope! I had the wine all chilled ready for BFN and booked a holiday! I still actually think I am on candid camera and its not true!! 

Good luck ladies testing tomorrow

Kate


----------



## rachelbw

Good mornin ladies 

Good luck to all those testing today   hope to see lots of BFP later 

Nicky its good to know you had no symptoms i have none sore boobs but thats the cyclogest the only ache i have is cause i am so constipsted and been drinking prune juice but zilch tbh so dont feel positive   congrats again hun you must be chuffed  

Rachelbw


----------



## sammy1985

Rach, we must both be  
Here I am with symptoms like AF pains in stomach and not wantint any, and there you are with no symptoms but wanting some!
Do you want to swap??  
xx


----------



## rachelbw

yeah i did have few twinges early on but now its constipation pain i think  i am on cyclogest prognova clexane so my body is druggiefied and not really working properly at the mo so even if i had symptoms i would not know it anyway


----------



## Jo82

Sammy the light-headedness will be linked to your blood sugars. I've been getting that as well. Clinic advised eat little and often. I've started carrying fruit and breakfast
bars with me so I have something when i feel like that xxx


----------



## sammy1985

Thanks Jo, is it affecting you because you've now got yout BFP? I am eating and drinking lots, like I'm already eating for 2 lol! x


----------



## Jo82

Not totally sure light-headedness is common in early pg if your eating habits aren't enough
as your body needs extra nutrients for everything that is going on. However the pesseries also
list dizziness as a side-effect. If if helps...I've been on the pesseries 2 times before this and never recall getting light-headed like this. Mine is usually linked to nausea and eating helps both. I'm very hungry and thirsty. Took my usually dinner of sandwiches, fruit, crisps to work and usually
I'd eat part of it...yesterday I ate all of it plus some chocolate from someone else and was still
peckish when I got home. I'm constantly wanting food and sleep at the minute. Not helped by not sleeping well at night but too tired to get up in the morning. Think it's from worrying about every litle thing. 

Is it the 26th when you test? Xxx


----------



## sammy1985

Thanks Jo for your advice, make sure your eating lots  
My test date is Thurs 25th, a week today! Starting from yesterday I've been getting really bad stomach cramps which feel like AF is coming early but sometimes feels weird and I want to throw up as also feeling sick!!
Struggling to keep positive so if I try and think this could be early pg symptoms then will help me to believe it might actually happen  
Hope your having a good day xxx


----------



## SarahJayne

Hi ladies
just wanted to ask has anyone been getting night sweats at all? My OTD is Monday and I've woke up drenched the past two mornings. 

SJ xx


----------



## estrella

Hi fellow 2ww's,

I too had been having period cramps and looked on the voting polls, at 'AF cramps in 2ww' which then led me to 'bfp symptoms in 2ww'. It is very addictive and i read all 13 pages until i started to feel much less negative!
It is a bit obsessive looking for signs but it made me feel better for a day and night . What I learnt is that af cramps, dizziness are not necessarily a bad sign!  There are loads of ladies which after their bfp have put down all their symptoms in the 2ww and also some with no symptoms at all. Hope it helps!
8days down 8 more to go!
crazy crazy time this is xxxxx


----------



## estrella

P.s voting polls are 3 down underneath this thread. You will be hooked x


----------



## sammy1985

Estrella, thanks for getting me hooked on the voting polls  

Good to know that I'm getting period style cramps and could still lead to BFP.....  

XX


----------



## Shell30

Hi girlies,

Can i join you please, had FET yesterday, 2 x 8 cell, one ok the other fragmented  , not feeling very positive, had horrible nightmares last night which have mnade me super negative today thinking i was so stressed and upset that the embies wont want to stick around


----------



## Arctix

Hi everyone,
I would like to jump in as well: I had an FET on tuesday, 2 blastos, which is good, because the wait is shorter!
sending you      Shell


----------



## Saffa77

ladies what symptoms should one expect? am 7 dpt3dt and feeling absolutely nothing this is my second Donor egg iVF and got a BFN last time so not holding out much hope.  Are you ladies getting any symptoms at all?  Have no sore boobs no thing not one twinge!! how annoying.

Sx


----------



## picklerose

Hi Saffa,

I've been reading lots of posts in the last few days & it seems the symptoms range from sore boobs, abdo twinges like AF coming, light-headedness & nausea....to nothing at all!!  Some have got all the symptoms, some have got none, but there seems to be no rules at all!!

Hi Shell, sorry you're feeling negative.  I had a nightmare last night too, horrible.  I dreamt AF turned up, so I felt quite positive when I woke up & it hadn't happened.

Congratulations to all the BFPs today, you must be over the mooooon .  

Huge hugs to the BFNs, yout time will come   xx


----------



## rachelbw

hi saffa

I am 8dpt 2dt and i have nothing at all last time i had everything nausea dizziness sore boobs and got a bfn so i don't know this time around.  I am peeing a lot so not sure that is a sign. this is my last tx using my own eggs well last tx full stop if we cant borrow anymore money.
The way i am looking at it is lots of women conceive naturally and don't know there pg till months later so all we can do is hope    good luck 

rachelbw


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Girls,

I am late to this party but have been following you all over the last two weeks.  I am testing tomorrow too (one early blast on Mon 8th Feb), these last few days are an absolute killer, I have got really bad butterflies and feel sick with the nerves and have no idea how I'm going to sleep tonight!.

Well done to all with BFPs and   to the BFNs.

Good luck to all of us testing tomorrow, look forward to hearing some good news.

Clare


----------



## angelihelen

Hey girls


Am going to test tonight, know it's OTD tomorrow but husb will be away tomorrow and I get up at 4am so tonight is the night. (have blood test tomorrow anyway)  

Really can't call it . Yesterday with af pains was convinced it would be a bfn, TODAY, kind of allowing myself to think oh my god I mught be pregnant. Got low down pains but not quite like when Af comes a calling. Perhaps I am getting my hopes up a bit. 

Think my husb is not feeling the importance of this day as I am tbh. Just messaged him and said I was nervous. He said about what? Tonight? YES TONIGHT! But his baby is his business and while he wants this, I know he's scared and there's a part of me, even after all we've gone through and how fantastic he is,  that thinks if it's a BFP he might think oh my god what the hell have we done. I am scared of all this changing our relationship ...I know bit late now, but that's the thing isn't it, you're on the cusp of something you really want , and doubts set in. 

These hormones eh? 

Good luck ladies. Hello to all newbies xxx


----------



## emabee100

just to let you know its a BFN from me, good luck everyone yet to test, will be back in 2 cycles for round 3!!!   xxxxx


----------



## crazycaff

Hi everyone

emabee100 - really sorry to hear your news       sure your time will come soon, hang in there  

clarebaby - another testing pal - there are loads of us testing tomorrow!  Lots of luck to you    and welcome to our Friday 19th gang!

angelihelen - it's impossible to tell with this game isn't it, have been switching constantly between +ve and -ve all day.   Will be keeping fingers crossed for you tonight    .  BTW, don't think the men really get it yet, my DH just kept saying "the odds aren't very good you know, don't get your hopes up" all the way through and I swear if he says "what will be, will be" one more time, I will attack him with the frying pan !  Seriously though, I  think all these doubts etc are normal now, it is all very scary really, so it's not surprising we're all over the place.   Sure your DH will as excited about the result as you are - remember lots of people bring babes into their relationships and it makes them stronger.    

Good luck and take care everyone!
Cx


----------



## armi

Crazycaff, mine is the opposite he as supremely confident it was going to work again that I had to keep bringing him back to earth. I think optimism with a healtht dose of reality.


----------



## SarahJayne

Angelihelen good luck hun!!
To all the 19th testers good luck for tomorrow!

Emabee sorry to hear your bfn. I hope next time is successful for you  

AFM I'm testing Sunday so as I have time to compose myself before work on Monday. However that said I have been allowing myself to feel ever so slightly optomistic the last couple of days and am now too scared to test as I don't want to be crushed!

Strange this 2ww as a few days ago I was desperate to do a test. 

SJ xx


----------



## rachelbw

hello to all fello 2ww

Emabee so sorry hun life is so cruel   

Angelihelen good luck 2 night sweetie i agree with crazycaff when it comes to our dhs honestly they have no clue they seem to be so logical and that what will be will be attitude drives me mad   i want to hit him too. I think its because they dont have drugs and hormones running through their bodies that they are void of any feelings   bless them but good luck for tonight again hope you get a bfp   

Good luck to all the masses of you testing tomorow   

Rachelbw


----------



## gerryberry

Its a rubbishy BFN for me too.  Was OK when I found out on Tues night (did a HPT to prepare myself before going to hosp on 17th Feb), and OK on Wednesday when it was confirmed by hosp. Made appt to see consultant to look at next steps. But now feel crap & having a 'why couldn't it be me?' moment- Its only my first attempt, but feels like end of the world.  Sure I'll snap out of it but wallowing in self pity for now !
 for fellow BFN's , Congratulation to the BFP's and good luck to all of you in the 2WW xx


----------



## jacqui.g

I'm so nervous about tomorrow, I think I'd rather stay pupo. That way I won't have to face it if it's a neg. Sometimes think it's worked, and then reality sets in and think it's probably a neg. Been reall tearful today. I'm with you angelihelen my Dh keeps forgeting about tx. All he seems concerned about is that he hasn't had sex for 2 weeks. Lol Rant over.
Goodluck to my fellow testers for tomorrow praying we all get a bfp. 
Sorry to those that got a bfn. My thoughts are with you.

Love jacks x


----------



## angelihelen

Ok. I can't quite believe this, cos did NOT expect it but BFP!   

OH MY GOD i AM TERRIFIED ! 

Husb thrilled...what was I worried about.....it's me who now feels more shockeD!

MUCH LOVE TO YOU LADIES, HOPE YOU GET LUCKY. XXXXXX


----------



## mightymouse2

Congrats Angelihelen!!!
     
Good luck with it all! Wonderufl news!!!
Mouse xxx


----------



## sarah leeds

12.more.days.

Oh my god this has been the longest week of my life but am scared to complain out loud in case AF arrives to stop the wait. 

The last 2 mornings I've woken up without any twinges and then worried that nothing. The the twinges come back and then worried what that means! Have to keep reminding myself I am not psychic so my feelings that change by the minute mean nothing and not a Dr so whatever my body is doing I don't know what it means. 

Have felt loads better for going out and doing things but being quite selfish and not pushing myself at all. Only doing things I want to do.

Is anyone else doing the thing where they worry about every move they make. E.g. was with my god daughter today and she started going mental so picked her up as I normally would then panicked cos had lifted her but then didn't know what to do. In rational land it's done, can't change it and it was once. I wasn't moving furniture. In land of the mad 2ww .....Madness. 

It's really helping me coming on here and reading everyone else's' posts. Nice to know there's lots of us in the same boat xx


----------



## SarahJayne

Congratulations angelihelen xxxx


----------



## jacqui.g

Angelihelen on your       

Jacks x


----------



## Deborah Dora

Evening All!

Big Congrats for all the Bps today!   
and commiserations to all the Negatives.  I tested this morning, couldn't wait until tomorrow and get a BFN.... it sucks!
Will be trying again in two cycles for round 3 - ding ding.
Tomorrow's supper will be pate & blue cheese washed down with my body weight in alcohol!


----------



## katlou

Angelihelen-congrats on your BFP! Really pleased for you xxx


----------



## Lemonie

Hi Ladies, sorry I'm late     My OTD is 26th Feb and I am going absolutely bonkers!  Will try and catch up with all the postings but could be tough challenge.

Congrats on the BFPs

Sorry to hear you got a No Deborah - I've decided to have the day off work for my otd and I'll be having a bottle chilling in the fridge that I intend to drown myself in!


----------



## rachelbw

Angelihelen congrats hun       bet your thrilled and see your hubby does care

so sorry deborah  still test tom you never no   

well getting stressed out now not 1 symptom no twinge nothing no ache no discharge (sorry) nothing  

good luck again to all testing tom   

Rachebw


----------



## Clarebaby

Congrats Angel, sorry Deborah.

BFN for me too. Though will test again tomorrow to make sure.

Ain't it a bi**ch!.

Life goes on.

Love to all my FF mates, no one else understands like you girls.


----------



## Poppykit10

Evening Ladies  
Sorry for your BFN's Deborah, gerry and emabee    

Congratulations Angelihelen  you must be over the moon
Welcome Shell and Arctix  
Sarahjayne I am going to test on Sunday aswell. I really don't want to do it on Monday   Anyhow it will be 12 dp6dt which is enough time for my levels to rise  

DH is the worst at the moment telling me to test tomorrow !! he has less patience than me    
I have a symptom at last. Dull feelings in my thighs. Like they are really heavy and slight tummy ache. 

Damn 'Botty Bombs' are still causing constant Panty Puffs  

Best wishes to those testing tomorrow. xxxx

Sorry to here Clarebaby  


Bel
XXX


----------



## brizzy

Congratulations to *Angelihelen* for your BFP   
*Deborah, Clare*, you never know 1 more day might make the difference- good luck, and to all those who OTD is the 19th 
I don't have any symptoms to really write about- mild stomach cramps but they only appear to come on when i'm in bed, so by the time i get up or wake up in the morning they'v gone which makes me feels like i am loosing all ability to tell what my bodies feeling  
Oh well' what will be will be' only joking to all those whose DH/DP say that!!!!!!!!!! Mines the same, he doesn't like to hear much about how i am feeling, i really think he thinks i am crazy- thankfully i have shown him this site and he sees that i am 'normal' 
Have a good day x


----------



## Clarebaby

You were right Brizzy!!!!

One more day did make the difference,        for me!

Don't give up hope till test day!


----------



## frazermic

Hi

BFN for me , However will test on 22nd as this this when due on by what clinic says. I noticed some clinic wait the full 14 days after transfer or 11 days with blasts. My clinic only give me a 11 days after 3day transfer.

Congrats to the bfp,enjoy the 8 months.

xx


----------



## rachelbw

morning ladies

Congrats clare see 1 day does make a difference your baby must be a late implanter so girls who tested early dont give up till test date    

My clinic told me not to test till 16dpt as sometimes implantation does not take place until day 12 so needs a few days for pg levels to rise.
I woke up last night in so much pain thought my af was going to come and spoil the party i think i took 3 cyclogest yesterday instead of 2 so worried now i have done some damage   

good luck again today for all who are testing 

Rachelbw


----------



## SarahJayne

Frazermic
definitely test again on Monday. I had 3dt and my OTD is Monday. One day can make all the difference so 3 days definitely can. 11 days post 3dt is the earliest test date Ive personally ever seen so try not to give up hope. 

SJ x


----------



## frazermic

SarahJayne, Thanks just seen when you have ec and et which is the same as mine, I will try monday, and pray.

x


----------



## jacqui.g

OMG!!! Its a      I can't believe it.

I had no symptoms; except for a few af type pains. It just shows you that we all look for signs, but it doesnt always work like that. As we are all different. Good luck to everyone testing soon.

Congratulations to Claire also on your    also.

Sorry to anyone that got a Bfn, I know how it feels.

Love 

Jacks x


----------



## rachelbw

jaqui well done hun


----------



## pippy_longstockings

Morning ladies,

Well, I waited until OTD - another BFN    Sorry to hear your results Frazermic and Deborah Dora.  It's devastating, this was our last attempt ....

On a more positive note, congratulations to Angelihelen, Jacqui.g and Clarebaby; and anyone else out there whose testing either today or in the next few days.  I wish you the very best.

x


----------



## sammy1985

Good morning everyone

Huge congrats to all the BFP's!!    
Clare, amazing what a change 24 hours makes, I'm determined not to test early now, thanks hun  

Hugs to all the BFN's       

I'm still getting AF type pains but some of them are quite low, never had pain like that before and then it switches to AF type pains again, I sit here trying to work out the pains but it's driving me  
Should have been going to my brother's 18th birthday party last night but it's postponed due to the snow to next Thurs 25th (my OTD!!!!) Hopefully I will be celebrating not dowing my sorrows in vodka!

Hope you all have a great day, I'm off for much needed acupuncture this afternoon.
xxx


----------



## Claire223

Hi ladies,

Sorry been quiet, I've been feeling a bit low... Tiny bit of darkish pink jelly yesterday morning and more of the same by bed time (but non so far today)... either the wicked   is on her way  or its a very late implantation bleed.... I'm guessing it's the  .... Roll on Sunday, feel like I'm in limbo waiting for the usual kick in the balls   ...

I wouldn't mind so much but I have no fertility issues, there is no reason why my embies won't stick  ..

Congrats on the    BFP's and   's for the BFN's x x x  

Claire x x x


----------



## rachelbw

Claire it still can be inplantation bleed it can take 12 days for our little embies to snuggle thats why they say test 14-16 post transfer
good luck   

.


----------



## ourjay

BFN for us!!!! So upset 

L x


----------



## armi

ourjay. so sorry.


----------



## Jo82

Really sorry ourjay


----------



## Lemonie

Hi Frazermic - I had a 3dt and was told to test 14days after transfer - give it a go - no harm in trying.    

Congratulations Jacqui and Clarebaby what a rollercoaster!

Ourjay, Pippy_longstockings - I am so sorry you got a no - hope you get plenty of hugs over the next few days.


----------



## angelihelen

So sorry to hear Ourjay and Pippy. Been there.  


To Clarebaby and Jacqui, I can't quite believe it either to be honest! Well done girls! 



Still got to wait for my HCG blood test results later mind you, so tryign not to get hopes up too much. 

Good luck to everyone else testing today.


----------



## crazycaff

Hi everyone

Just to say I got a BFN this morning.

Congrats to all the BFP ladies and hugs to all the other BFNs

Too sad to write any more at the mo
x


----------



## ourjay

How long now before AF after getting a BFN??

L x


----------



## HendryHope

BFN for me too. AF arrived on Tues 16th, so didn't even get to OTD. Normally able to deal with my emotions okay, but this time was particularly hard, as I was having weird symptoms and beginning to let myself believe it might have happened. Totally devastated this week, but feeling better as each day goes by. 

Congratulations to the BFP's, and empathies to the BFN's. Take care of yourselves, all of you.


----------



## nikki_ny

hi all

been for l blood test this mornin an its a positive my count was 91 

nikkixx


----------



## Saffa77

did you BFP's get any symptoms?

Sx


----------



## Newday

Saffa thanks for asking
dawn


----------



## rachelbw

To all those who had a BFN i am so sorry girls     life is a b#### and so cruel   

To al girls who are worried about tummy cramp i phoned hospital this morning as woke up with severe pain about 3.00 thought af was coming so painful could not stand the nurse told me this is pretty normal as the cyclogest can cause AF pain  also not having any pain at all is normal too its just different bodies react differently so hope that helps  

Rachelbw


----------



## lucianna

Hi girls, 

Rachelbw, thanks so much for that advice, I called the hospital for the same reason and still waiting for a call back. 

Am I correct in saying you also got a BFP? 
I also woke up last night feeling like that and of course we're going to worry! 

Can someone also tell me how to update my info at the bottom of this, as Ive looked everywhere and don't seem to know how to do it!  

To all you BFN, lots and lots of     and
many congrats to all those positive tests today!

Love Lucianna


----------



## HendryHope

Hi Lucianna - if you mean the pink writing, you need to click 'Profile' on the bar at the top of the page, then choose 'Forum Profile Info' from the menu at the left hand side of the page. The section you want to change is called 'signatures'. Make your changes, then remember to scroll to bottom of page to click on 'change profile'. That's it! They hid it well though, took me ages to figure it out too!


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi all

thought id join you as im officially PUPO  

had ET on wednesday so hoping we can share tactics on passing time quickly. im gonna try to keep calmly busy and look after myself and get some peace and quite and fresh air.

this is a difficult time eh. good luck to you all

angels
PS. not sure of my test date. but had 3 day transfer wed.


----------



## Amz2006

Hi Ladies

I hope you dont mind me joining you?

Ive just had 2 embies put back this afternoon so now joining you on the dreaded 2ww!!!

We are on our 1st ICSI cycle and had a 7 cell and an 8 cell put back, we were also lucky enough to have 2 x 6 cell embies on ice!!  

Any advise on staying sane over the next 2 weeks would be brilliant!!

Amy xxx


----------



## Lilla My

Hello there! I Am testing on the 3rd March 2010 DEISCI. Please could you add me! thank you fingers crossed!


----------



## lucianna

Hi Hendryhope,

Thankyou so much for that, you would think it was a little clearer. 

xx


----------



## brizzy

A BIG CONGRATULATIONS to *Clare, Nikky and Jacqui* for your  and anyone else with BFP.
Lots of   to *Ourjoy, Pippy_longstockings, Hendry Hope, CrazyCuff* and anyone else who have had BFN's.

For those who have recently joined this forum- the 2ww is a crazy time when you think and feel many emotions  being on this and chatting to other lovely ladies going through the same experience is reassuring 

My OTD is wed, and to be honest i am starting to loose ALL of my PMA. I have had AF pains on/off in the evenings last few days, and as i am writing this the stomach pains feels quite bad, with pains in my lower back- it feels my period is trying to come out but the drugs are stopping it from showing .


----------



## Claire223

Good Morning Ladies,

How is everyone this morning?

Congratulations Clare, Nikky and Jacqui on your BFP.
So sorry Ourjoy, Pippy_longstockings, Hendry Hope, CrazyCuff and anyone else who have had BFN's, sending you all big hugs.


Angels4me - congrats on being PUPO xx

Saffa and Rachelbw how are you today?

afm - tummy ache still there but still only a small amount of darkish pink jelly on Thursday and tiny amount of lighter pink jelly yesterday and todays a new day who knows....... I'm sure the dreaded   is on her way today is 14dp2det.... due to test on Monday morning....


Love Claire x x x x


----------



## Saffa77

Have given up still feeling normal nothing!!! Defn a bfn one can't feel this normal


----------



## Claire223

Saff77 - don't worry about feeling normal hun, lots of ladies feel absolutely nothing during 2ww and get a BFP..... no news really can be good news x x x


----------



## Frankie B

Welcome Amz2006 could you let me know your official test date please, thanks hun!! 

xx


----------



## sammy1985

rachelbw said:


> To all those who had a BFN i am so sorry girls    life is a b#### and so cruel
> 
> To al girls who are worried about tummy cramp i phoned hospital this morning as woke up with severe pain about 3.00 thought af was coming so painful could not stand the nurse told me this is pretty normal as the cyclogest can cause AF pain also not having any pain at all is normal too its just different bodies react differently so hope that helps
> 
> Rachelbw


Rach, good to know that thank you. Still having AF type pains on and off, but also having twinges around my ovaries areas,  for  as it would be due tomorrow.
I had acupuncture yesterday which made me feel so great, are you having this?
Sam xx


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi, just keeping in touch. we are taking our embie home to uk today from athens. no symptoms part from sore (.)(.) and them feeling rather large....ha ha.

torture not know if we have plantation or not eh.......crazy time. hoping to meet mum for a catch up tomorrow and hair cut. trying to keep it calm and busyish. im sure i wont stay calm all the time tho!

hope you are all doing some relaxing, positive stuff today

lots of love
angels


----------



## Newday

Hi ladies
day five post 5 day transfer and I feel nothing zilch! Oh this is so hard
dawn


----------



## Angels4Me

hi dawn, good luck. feeling nothing at this stage seems really common from wot i read here. im the same, keep looking out for symptoms......that arnt there....ha ha


----------



## andymay

AF arrived at 3.30 this morning in full force - as ever, never even got to the testing stage.
This one's hit me so hard. I've been crying for 3 days now, since I started getting unmistakeable cramps. I always thought 'cry yourself blind' was an exaggeration.
That's it for OI - on to first cycle IVF next month.
Good luck to everyone testing today or this month, and congratulations to all those who got good news. Please, send some babydust this way.
xxx


----------



## Newday

Andymay so sorry 
Dawn


----------



## Angels4Me

Andymay. very sorry to hear your news


----------



## andymay

Thank you both. Angels4me, good luck with the testing.
Dawn, I had loads of cramps for days and days before AF, so take it from me, feeling nothing can be good news .
x


----------



## Poppykit10

Hello Ladies,
Sorry for the BFN's 
I wrote a long message last night around 9ish and it seems to have gone. Basically I was welcoming everyone so ...Hello

Bel
XXX


----------



## Amz2006

Frankie B said:


> Welcome Amz2006 could you let me know your official test date please, thanks hun!!
> 
> xx


Hi Frankie

Official test date is 5th March!

Thank you xxx


----------



## sarah leeds

This is my first 2WW. Should AF arrive as it would normally e.g. 30 day cycle or have drugs knocked it completely out so could arrive anytime?

Another question. When was TTC was charting temperature and it went up after ovulation and if stayed up was pregnant. Does this work with IVF? Tried it today and temperature quite low therefore panicked. Got another week to go yet ...


----------



## HazelW

Hi Sarah Leeds,

If you're taking progesterone, this may delay your period a bit, so it possibly will be a bit longer than 30 days.  Your body has been all messed about with by the hormones, so nothing is really working as normal at the moment.

When is your testing day?

AFM, 4 sleeps to go, not really feeling anything at the moment.  I wish it was Wednesday.  DH has banned me from testing early because he knows I won't tell him till Wednesday because I won't want to disappoint him, so I'll be trying to keep it together on my own.

Good luck to all those on 2ww,     to those who have had bad news recently.

xxxxx


----------



## Claire223

BFN for me girls...


----------



## Clarebaby

Don't give up hope, you are still 2 days early.  Test again on your OTD     

Best of luck for then.


----------



## LoriJohny

Hi girls - I'm struggling a bit tonight!  Got tummy pains (but have had them for a few days) and really hoping it's not   as it would normally be due today - so sick of knicker watching it's driving me mad!  Got my OTD on Tuesday and defo not going to test early - think I'll enjoy being PUPO while it lasts - just hoping I can get through to Tuesday without any nasty arrivals!

I haven't posted much on here but have been reading the updates everyday - congrats to all the   and   to all the  .

I'm really trying to keep       and DH is sure that it's been successful but it's just the not knowing driving me  .  I think as it's our first go I'm analysing every little symptom (and probably imagining half of them too).

I hope all of our wishes come true and good luck to everyone testing soon!

Love, luck and  

Lori xxxx


----------



## HazelW

Hi Lori, I'm testing the day after you and have had some AF cramps today.  Had a little "gush" earlier and thought it was all over, but nothing so far.  I wish there was a little window you could look through and see what's going on.  1st go for me too, but trying to put symptoms down to cyclogest.  For example, boobs hurting and veiny, keep going dizzy etc.  However, I know that these are normal AF symptoms for me as well, so not much to go on so far!!

Good luck for Tuesday.

xxxxx


----------



## LoriJohny

Hi Hazel,

Just noticed that I had EC and ET the same days as you so we seem to be on the same 'journey'.  I'm 29 - 30 in May.  Hubby had the snip before we met so that's why we're going through ICSI - it's quite a surreal time!
How many embryos did you put back in?  We decided on one as were advised to and we have 2 frosties waiting incase we need them.  I haven't had any spotting or anything - just a bit of tummy ache but I would just love to get to my OTD without AF arriving. 
Normally I have a 28 day cycle without fail so AF would be here by now but I'm trying not to get excited or get my hopes up too high.  
I'm not sure what Cyclogest is?  Not one of the drugs I have been on.  I'm on pessaries just now called Crinone and the hospital said there aren't really any side effects.

x


----------



## HazelW

Hi Lori,

Wierd (and a bit  ) that you had EC and ET on the same days as me but I have to wait until Wednesday!!  Anyway, I have to go to work on Tuesday but can probably take the day off on Wednesday so better to do it then, I think!!

We had 1 put back, as I'm young and first cycle.  We were soooo close to having 2, but 2 divided at the last minute so they became better quality.  As I said, I've had no real symptoms (cyclogest is a progesterone thing, same as crinone, I think), but noticed tonight that my sense of smell is becoming more sensitive.  However, I had some problems with it in November thanks to my Multiple Sclerosis, so could just be improving from that.  Then again, we keep lots of animals and normally I can cope pretty well with their various smells, but now it's making me retch!!  Which is charming.  We have 3 frosties waiting for next time, if there is one.  I was a bit annoyed with Hammersmith because there was 1 poor quality embryo that they didn't freeze - I wish they'd have just popped it back in case it got better!!!  Seems a shame to waste it.

Let me know how you get on on Tuesday!!

Hazel
xxxxx


----------



## LoriJohny

Hazel,  

Your 'smell' symptoms sound promising - I've been reading lots of the forums on here and it seems there are so many different symptoms that people feel...you never can tell - the waiting's the worst!  

Let's hope we're both first time lucky - keeping everything crossed at the mo!              

Good luck for Wed and I'll let you know how I get on - take care xx Lori xx


----------



## catwaving

Hello

Is this how you say the test result?

I got a big fat positive!!! Due to test on 22nd, but did it early...


----------



## sammy1985

Yes, that's how you say it  

Congrats to you


----------



## Poppykit10

OMG !! I got a BIG FAT POSITIVE TOO. 
I am also due to test on 22nd but did it early  

Congrats to you catwaving   

By the way I had no symptoms  

Bel
XXX


----------



## sammy1985

Wow, Poppy that's great. About time we had some more BFP's on here    
x


----------



## Clarebaby

Congratulations to Cat and Poppy - fabulous news!!!


----------



## Poppykit10

It good to see the old gals can still pull it out of the hat


----------



## Newday

I'm on day 6 after 5 day transfer going really mad! I've doen this lots of times but this is getting to me nothing to resport zilch! Help should I worry#Dawn


----------



## Saffa77

Poppykit congrats - no symptoms at all huh?  Im the same feel on top of the world no sore boobs, no twinges BUGGER all!!!!! Newday I totally understand how you feeling.  Did you think you were going to get a bFN poppykit?  what made you test early?


----------



## armi

Great news re the BFPs- I am alos an old girl still with my BFP....


----------



## rachelbw

WOW girls well done on all the bfp s      

Good luck to you all testing over the next few days i have been testing early i am 11dpt 2dt so i have given up all hope now wish i had not bought  a pack of 15 internet cheapie p sticks now     

Rachelbw


----------



## Sible

,

this is my first round of IVF and I now have a test date of 1 March...fingers (and legs!) crossed!  . My doctor tells me what will happen just before its about to and so information is limited every step. I think its his way of keeping the stress of worry out of it - but it makes it an interesting journey: and yes I always ask 'what,when, why...'. Each step feels like a secret club that you only get into as you pass it! Reading entries on Fertility Friends helps...and concerns as I am having my treatment outside the Uk in Europe where I live and each and every place seems different....

It is great to see all the positive energy on this site and goodluck to all those testing soon,


----------



## Poppykit10

Saffa77 said:


> Poppykit congrats - no symptoms at all huh? Im the same feel on top of the world no sore boobs, no twinges BUGGER all!!!!! . Did you think you were going to get a bFN poppykit? what made you test early?


I tested early because DH couldn't wait any longer. It was only 1 day early and 18 days since EC.


----------



## LoriJohny

Congrats to all the   that's great news!

I woke up this morning to brownish discharge   so did an HPT (not due to test until Tues) and it was   as I expected!  

Don't know where to go from here or when I will be able to transfer a 'frostie' - any idea how long I need to wait? xx


----------



## ang122

Lorijohny - Don't give up yet hun, there are plenty of ladies on this site that get BFN right up to OTD, Brown discharge is nothing to worry about, but if it hasn't worked, I had my FET after my first AF.

1st OTD 25th Dec - BFN
Period 25th Jan
Started monitoring for FET on 3rd Feb (10 day scan)
Had 3 more scans to determine when I would be "ready" and had ET on the 15th February.

Some clinics wont let you go again until you have had 2 AF's but mine said if I felt up to it they would monitor me from first AF and if it wasn't right they would wait for another. But all conditions were perfect and I had my beautiful perfect 6 cell embie thawed and transfered. OTD 2 March! Every day feels like a week.   the discharge is just a blip for you and test again in a couple of days xxxx


----------



## LoriJohny

Thanks for the words of support Ang, I'll try and keep   until OTD on Tuesday and lets   I'm one of the success stories!
I hope you have some luck in your TWW and keep thinking   until your OTD in March.

Thanks again,

Lori xxxx


----------



## rachelbw

lorijohny- why do we do it my otd is friday my clinic make you test 16dpt dont know why as others seem to say 14dpt so i am going to test again on wed 14dpt and see hope both our pee sticks are wrong    there is a thread call testing too early on here somewhere


----------



## gabbie

hi skybreeze
this is my first day on fertility friends.
i would add myself to the list
ivf treatment, test date march 2


----------



## naisher30

Hi,
Wonder if i can post on here? I'm now 9 days into a 3day FET transfer (both at 4cells) and am due to test on Friday 26th. Going mildly insane - forgotten how horiffic this bit is! Had mild cramping / ab pain last Tues, then felt rubbish yesterday with a crampy / dodgy (all felt a bit odd) tummy - having to make several loo trips...TMI? Sorry! VERY stupidly caved and did a test (!) this morning of the Boots variety which of course was negative...

Don't know how to feel really - I don't FEEL pregnant - and I sort of expected i would...not that I've ever been...grrrrrr!
Anyway - good luck to all and happy (!) testing!x


----------



## rachelbw

naisher welcome keep away from the pee sicks it drives you mad    

aboutoblast amber welcome to a lovely thread good luck 

Rachelbw


----------



## LoriJohny

AF is here full flow now   - called my clinic and they want me to go see them tomorrow to 'put an end to it all' - OTD was supposed to be Tuesday.  Think I'll have to just come to terms with the fact it hasn't worked and try and get some info on next steps tomorrow.

Thanks for all of your support girlies - it really helps to talk   xx


----------



## Newday

Lori so sorry Hun it's just too hard sometimes.

I've had crampingh and back ache today day 6
dawn


----------



## LoriJohny

I know Dawn it's just rubbish - fingers crossed you have lots of luck xx


----------



## manchu

Hello all  

Hope you don't mind if i just jump in and join you.
Had my first ET today 2 5 day blasts on board after ICSI my test date is for the 4th march seems like forever away at the moment, i'm sure this is gonna be the longest 2wks of my life!

just a quick question if any can help, is it normal to feel like i've got period pain? i'm sure it's fine but as this is the first time i just wanna check.

hope you're all holding up ok wishing you all lots of luck 

                        mandy X


----------



## sarah leeds

Hi Manchu
Lots of people have said they had crampy type feelings and I had them for about a week off and on. If you read back to reassure yourself there was someone who had rung the hospital and they said it was fine. 

Welcome to the longest 2 weeks of your life I've got another week to go till can test and it feels like forever but fingers crossed will get there. Try to keep busy doing lovely things and eating cake, that really helped me. I'd thought I would sit perfectly still for at least a week but it gave me way too much time to think! Good luck. 

We seem to be in a similar position my husband also diagnosed with absence of the vas which was a total shocker but we got 6 tubes in Nov 09. Hurrah! Never thought there would be a time when I was jumping up and down shouting we've got sperm! xx


----------



## Lemonie

*Angels* - Congrats on being PUPO, hope you had a uneventful journey home
*Amy* and *Amber* - congrats on being PUPO

Hi *Naisher* - my OTD is also Friday - not so far away but feels like ages - try and restrain from testing early as I think they do more harm than good.

*Brizzy* - thinking of you  

*LoriJohny* - this is my third 2ww and it doesn't get any easier. I'm pleased that your clinic is so supportive in seeing you so soon. 

*Poppykit* & *Catwaving* - Congratulation on your BFP Ladies 

AFM - I'm still knicker watching, on top of that I have found myself not going to the loo until I'm absolutely desperate as I am terrified of seeing discharge or anything remotely pink


----------



## brizzy

Hello all,

A BIG CONGRATS to *Cat and Poppy* for your    so pleased for you and anyone else who has gotten their BFP over the weekend.

So sorry to hear that your AF has arrived *Lori*, its very frustrating when it comes before the actual OTD. We'r thinking of you and all others who have had BFNs recently 

*Naisher*, you have tested too early. I have read on this site that some ladies have tested BFN right up till test day, then on OTD got their BFPs. I have tested early a few time this 2ww and all have come back BFN so far (tested 5dp5dt, 9dp5dt)- too early for me i think- every1 is different at the end of the day. I just couldn't resist testing this time round. I am obviously a bit upset, but those test dates are too early really for any accurate reading.

*Lemonie*, thank you sooooo much for your kind words 

My pains which i was complaining about Saturday have gone now- they were on/off sat night- would'v been bad enough for me to take painkillers but i didn't as i wanted to keep an eye on what the pains were doing. I woke up sunday feeling OK- a bit bloated towards the end of the day- but i am drinking a lot, and i think the pessaries are bloating me mostly.   for me yet i am chuffed as was so convinced it would come on sat night- so much so i wore a proper sanitary towel to bed- dreaded getting up sun morning, but all clear 

My OTD is wed- roll on. Like others just starting and are in the middle of their 2ww the wait is torturous- try and keep your mind occupied, otherwise it will just concentrate on what symptoms you do/do not have!!!!!!!!

 GGOD LUCK to all those testing this week


----------



## Emeraldgirl

Morning all

Have just stumbled upon this thread, would anyone mind if I joined, perhaps you could offer me some advice as I'm a bit worried. 

I am 9 days past a 5 day transfer with donor eggs, am due to test on Thursday.  For my last 2 pessaries, ie. this morning and yesterday evening, i had a very light brown discharge come back down with all the pessary gunk.  I had resigned myself that I would wake up this morning with a period, but nothing.  Is this normal, I really was setting myself up for the worst.  No bleeding so I'm still hopeful but on constant knicker alert.  Has anyone had this and gone on to have a BFP.

Congrats to all the ladies having BFP's on this thread. 

Dee xx


----------



## sammy1985

Hi Dee and welcome.
I'm also testing on Thursday  

This could be a late implantation bleed, some people still have bleeds and still have BFP, unless it's a really heavy bleed then you should still stay positive  

I know each day of this 2 week wait is harder than the last tho, it's sending me  

Sam xx


----------



## nikki0703

good luck to everyone who is testing today and the rest of the week!!!


----------



## Emeraldgirl

Thanks Sammy, Last night I thought it was the begining of the end, now I feel like there is still hope so am keeping positive.  Lets hope Thursday brings good news for us.

Dee xx


----------



## Pcelica

Just a quick hello to everyone. Congrats on all BFP and all the hugs in the world to the BFN.
I am still holding on in here, testing on THursday and getting quite anxious. No major simptoms apart from sore boobs and being constantly hot. I dont know if thise are good signs. I am getting petrified of getting AF in next couple of days....DH is doing his best to keeps me distracted but stress begins to show on his face too. 
Keeing everything crossed to all of you testing today!
Love
Maya


----------



## sammy1985

Hi Maya

I'm testing on Thurs as well and so scared!!!
I am also scared of my AF turning up and ruining things, let's both   for  !
xx


----------



## Amz2006

Just wanted to wish everyone loads of luck if your testing this week!!


----------



## mum10

hi ladies
i haven't really posted here much but was just reading through all your messages and thinking how you all really help each other.  I'm due to test this Friday and feeling sick at the thought of it.  Want to test, but dont if you know what I mean.  I've no symptoms at all apart from an ache in my lower back occassionally.  
Hope your all doing OK


----------



## mariabelfast

Hi ladies
I had et today and am already in a state of panic so full marks to the rest of you!
Best of luck to everyone testing this week will pop in again to see how you're all doing,
maria


----------



## Emeraldgirl

Hi girls

I have been an idiot, test date is not till thursday but I tested when I got home today and it was a bfn, no I feel worse than I ever thought imaginable. I used cheapie tesco kits.  But i fear the worst.  Its true what they say, ' ignorance is bliss ' .  Why was i so silly.

Dee x


----------



## picklerose

Hi Dee,

I'm testing thursday too.  Went & bought my Clearblue tests today.  Am gagging to test early but I figure that if it's positive, it'll still be positive on thurs!  And if it's negative, I'll have to test again thurs anyway (& I'll feel like poo).  Don't get disheartened, we all get tempted, some are lucky & get a BFP early, but some have tested only a day early & got a BFN, then tested on OTD & got a BFP!!!

You're so not alone in all this.  Put those tests away til thurs & join me on testing day.

Hang on in there girl,

Bex xx


----------



## rachelbw

picklerose and dee please step away from pee sticks   it makes you feel worse testing early my otd is friday i ahave tested everyday since last wed and its been - so i am gutted some people can test early and have a true positive some people have to wait longer hope thats us good luck to us all     

To all the newbies welcome to the 2week madness try and find things to do to take your mind of it honestly its the best thing to do good luck    

good luck to all lots of      

Rachelbw


----------



## Angels4Me

Hello everyone  

been reading through and so emotive. 

congrats Poppykit & Catwaving    

sorry about all the BFN's.

Im testing 1 March.  I have been keeping quite positive. today went to movies with my bro. tomorrow meeting mum. just trying to keep calmly busy. I have 4 or 5 stabbing pains saturday night, 3 days after ET. nothing since apart from very slight period pain sensations. 

   to all testing  

angels


----------



## lexie

Hi ladies and Skybreeze (would you please add me to the list once again?)
          well here I am again joining the dreaded 2WW!! I had 2 7 cell embies put back at 4pm this afternoon after having my EC on Fri and my OTD is 8th March which pyschologically is AGES away as its in another month entirely!!GRRRRR!!

Mariabelfast-I guess we will be going through this together wishing you lots of luck and sanity!!x

Rachelbw-I remember you from Nov 09 I truly hope its your time x

To all the other lovely gals I'll do some personals next time but GOOD LUCK!!!

Well I am safely laid out on the sofa where I have been ordered to stay by my DH during waking hours.This is particularly hard as I'm a real fidget pants but I really want to give this my all and then at least I can say I did everything I could.So lots of reading and daytime tv on the cards for the next few days.(The novelty will wear off after about 40 mins no doubt) Got a 2 week sick note off the Doc so can relax (I work as a trolley dolly so not the best environment for my precious embies!!)

Right am settling down to an episode of New Tricks God I'm showing my age now!! xx


----------



## Lemonie

Hi *Mum10* - I really do know how you feel 

*Emeraldgirl* - I bet my cheapies are worst than yours I got mine from amazon!?!?! 25 for a fiver 

Gosh *Bex* - you're sounding very sensible - what's your secret?

Hello *Lexie* - congrats on being PUPO - hope daytime TV doesn't drive you too crazy!!

AFM - I had the urge to test and as DH has confiscated all HPTs I thought about looking for them except I felt 'ick just thinking about testing. I have constant butterflies in my stomach and then I have AF pains - If I'm not certifiable by test day then I'll be stunned.


----------



## guider

Lemonie said:


> AFM - I'm still knicker watching, on top of that I have found myself not going to the loo until I'm absolutely desperate as I am terrified of seeing discharge or anything remotely pink


i started doing exactly the same as you are now
i was drinking soo much that i needed to go what felt like every 10minutes, then i reached the stage of just not wanting to go, i would sit and cross my legs trying to hold off going for as long as possible incase i saw the worst
 it will all turn out fine for you, i have my first scan on thursday so hope you get a BFP as well


----------



## rachelbw

morning ladies 

Lexi i remember you hun from last time good luck to you this time around   i love new tricks 

Lemonie snap i bought those test from amazon but i think Mine may have been cheaper  but got a clear blue for otd that how i can afford to test every day last time i spent like £8 a day and ivf is expensive anyway good luck for friday  

Dee hpw are you today sweetie why do we test early makes you feel so   i should have learned my lesson last time   

Sammy not long now hun how you feeling there are a few of you testing thu lots of testing buddies  

Angels picklerose amz mum amber and to others i have forgot good luck and lots 

well got my job interview today so hopefully will be back in work this time next week  cant belive i have been out of work for 3 months trying to put everything into this tx   it will be good to get back into it may even get my sanity back    

lots of love 
Rachelbw


----------



## Emeraldgirl

morning ladies

Still just having a small amount of brown discharge and have stepped away from the peesticks.  Bex and Rachel, we will be strong and resist, + my DH came home and gave me a severe ticking off for doing it. 

Lemonie, my god that is cheap.  I thought my 4 for £2.50 was the cheapest of the cheap.

Lets hang on in there girls. 

Dee x


----------



## sammy1985

Rachel, good luck for your interview today    

Dee, please do not do any more tests, my OTD is Thurs as well so we will both have to wait till then!!

Good luck to everyone testing today    

Sam xx


----------



## Angels4Me

hi all

this time text week, i shall have tested. Monday is my test date and dont want to test early. Gonna be a long week me thinks, as time gets nearer I think it will get harder for me. then a massive up    or down

i have been eating healthy but last night had lots of choccy biscuits with tea and just done the same with a weak coffee. and popcorn and coke at movies. must get control of my sugar intake  

anyone here on steroids, antiobiotics, clexane, aspirin, progesterone, cyclacur etc? i have had an aching feeling around my right eyeball for few days, i think it could be the mixture of meds etc.

keep positive 2ww'rs and do lovely things  

angels


----------



## sammy1985

That's it, I'm no officially   on this 2ww!!

I've spent the last 2 weeks resting, no work, no driving but started doing some light cleaning duties and was dusting top of wardrobes this morning when I fell off the chair hard onto my bum! Hope I haven't done any damage to the embies


----------



## Magic Castle

Did test this morning and got BFP!!!! Still can't believe my eyes.  Can you add list please?

Thanks


Magic Castle


----------



## mariabelfast

Hello everyone,
officially able to join your ranks!
ET yesterday had 2 grade 2 embies put back in. Resting up at the minute but think I might venture out of bed tomorrow.
How seriously do you ;ladies take the resting thing?
have booked off work till next wed & do intend on taking it very easy but think id go mental if i stayed in bed
Congrats magic castle


----------



## cookies81

hey ladies Im not sure I belong here as my 2 best runners didnt make the thaw and the embie I had transferred I was actually advised of discarding it because it was in very bad shape and no hope of it implanting   anyway otd is 9th of march though I already know its a bfn


----------



## SarahJayne

Cookies, such sad news.
However, stranger things have happened, and just when you think there is no hope something might come along and surprise you.
Wishing you all the best.

Sj xx


----------



## cookies81

thanx sj hope my lil one beats the odds


----------



## sammy1985

Cookies, as you know you only need 1, so   it all works out for you.

Magic Castle, congrats   
x


----------



## picklerose

Hi Cookies,
Don't be despondant, best thing is to stay positive.  You tried any acupuncture or anything? I haven't tried it myself but apparently it can increase your chances of it working by up to 60%!!!!!  Don't know much more about it & I really wish I'd done it now!

Rachel, how did the interview go?  What timing!!  I had a job interview 4 hours after my ET,  suffice to say, it wasn't the best interview I've ever done & I didn't get the job!  Hope it's fate!

Mariabelfast, welcome to the madhouse, we're all going loopy on here by the sound of it!  Regarding the rest thing, I've been up & about walking dog, office duties at work, gentle exercise but nothing strenuous.  Enjoy your time off work & pamper yourself, but I'd say get out & about, meet friends, go for walks & this'll make the time go quicker.  Good luck!!!  That goes to all of us!!

Congratulations Magic Castle!!!!!  You must be soooo excited xx


----------



## picklerose

PS Sammy, hope you're ok after your bump on your bum!  Sure things'll be fine.

Only 2 sleeps to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xx


----------



## lexie

Afternoon ladies!!

Firstly Cookies hello again from way back in November!!Please try and stay positive   Zita West points out that she has seen successful pregnancies from poor quality embryos and of course as many of us are testament to the fact that excellent quality embryos sometimes don't result in a pregnancy.Wishing you all the luck in the world honey xx

Rachelbw-hiya honey hope the interview went well today.Its always good to have something to take our mind off stuff!!

Lemonie-you really made me laugh out loud about being certified by the end of this fortnight its sooooo frustrating isn't it?Maybe not in our lifetime but bring on the day when science has advanced so much that you only have to wait a day to find out yay or nay!!

Mariabelfast-I agree with Picklerose take it easy but dont think you have to lie in bed for days(I worried I should have done that the first time!) I love my bed but God I have to be doing doing doing!!Had my transfer yesterday at 4pm was on sofa for the evening and am now on the sofa multitasking on the computer whilst having one eye on James Dean in his last ever film Giant!! My running is on hold for now obviously but in a couple of days I shall go for a long walk to clear the cobwebs away (and to try and combat the spare tyre I'm growing round my middle!!)

Sammy1985-bless you its typical isnt it that you get productive and then have a fall!!I'm sure alls good they are tough little things. Last year my mate jumped on another pals back larking around in the pub for my birthday (we're very mature honest!!)they both ended up in a heap on a tiled floor bruises galore and a week later she did a pregnancy test and you can guess the rest!!

Angels4me-I sympathise with the sugar intake I LURVE CHOCOLATE.Best not to beat yourself up too much I say we need a few treats here and there.In fact my DH last night made me a normal cup of tea instead of my Decaf ones.I only asked him when I was on the last sip!!Of all the days we slip up is the day I have my 2 embies popped back!!But one cuppa and a bit of choc aint gonna clinch the deal there's too many genetics involved.

God I write as much as I talk ....if my DH could see this haha!!
Have a good day ladies and lots of  to us all xxx


----------



## rachelbw

afternoon ladies 

Magic castle well done hunny so good to see a bfp on here    

Sammy i posted on another thread i am sure you will be fine hun  i was like that when i went out in the car  and had a bumpy ride 

lexi they say exercise is good as keeps the blood flowing, too much bed rest is bad apparently  have so i rested for the first few days
then got back to normal   

and hello to all the other ladies i did say hello earlier but hello again 

well got the job so start next week thank god back to normality its not a dementure home just a care home so not so stressful as what i am used too but all good if i go through this again i will not be giving up work again need work to keep sain lol   

Rachelbw


----------



## Amy K

Hi everyone!

Congratulations magic castle  really hope I will be joining you tommorrow  

Sammy hope you are OK and not too sore, take care and  only one more day to go!! 

Well to everyone else testing tomorrow good luck and no testing till the morning!! I've just been and bought 2 clear blue tests and will not touch them till then promise!!

Not too positive as have had tummy ache today but that could just be the nerves and the added pressure of being up last night with 2 rabbits that wouldn't eat  hope they want their tea in a bit. 

Well will do test tomorrow then have to go for bloods, hope I don't faint like normal!

hope everyone else is doing OK and not going too  take care and sending lots of  and   


Amy K xxxxx


----------



## rachelbw

angels i have had very sore eyes too i am on clexane prognova and cyclogest they look very bloodshot too had this for about a week now i thought it was from spending lots of time on the computer but could be the drugs  

Amy good luck for tom hun and anyone else testing more BFP s please


----------



## elia74

Hi, can you please add me to the list. We just did a fresh IVF cycle and am on 2dp3d transfer. My OTD is on 4th March. I am   that our embies will stick this time! 

Babydust to all xx


----------



## Poppykit10

Hello Ladies,
gosh it's been busy. Sorry I can't do personals but congrats to the BFP's and big hugs and well wishes to the sad BFN's

I wanted to give all your wonderful ladies some advice....if I may

On Sunday I got my   using a Clearblue Digital with first wee off the day. It was 1 day before OTD  
On Monday I did a boots own brand using 3rd wee of the day BFN, SO then I did a Clearblue Digital with my 4th wee BFN. I thought that the Clearblue were VERY sensitive so was beside myself and had to wait until today to test again.
Thankfully it was BFP again. Phewww

So I just wanted to tell you all to make sure that you "USE THE FIRST WEE OF THE DAY" !!!

Bel


----------



## estrella

Hi ladies, 
Just wanted to come and say good luck for testing sammy1985, rachelbw, lemonie and picklerose oh and emaraldgirl and all the other ladies testing in the next few days. I'll come and see how you have all got on... fingers crossed for you all!
I came on af before reached test date so its all over for us this time, ugh. Hopefully will start again in april. 
Best of luck to you all xxx


----------



## Lemonie

*Cookies* - I am so sorry, very frustrating with what happened with your frosties   
Really sorry *Estrella* - it's good that you're already looking ahead to the next cycle - good luck   

Hi *Guider* - I can't believe your scan has come round so soon, hope everything goes well for you. 

*Rachelbw* - congratulations on the job   

*Dee* - well done on stepping away from the peesticks 

*Sammy* - stop with the cleaning - the dust isn't going to go anywhere or ask DH to do it 

*Magic Castle* - Yay!! Well done on your BFP!!

*Mariabelfast* and *Elia74* - welcome to the madness

*Amy K* - be strong! 

AFM - I am finding that I'm having to use more and more of my will power the closer to otd. This really is so torturous.

Thinking of all you ladies testing tomorrow. I think there's about 16 of us testing over the next 3 days - nail biting stuff


----------



## mariabelfast

hi girls
think i'll take the advice regards resting. have booked some reflexology for tomorrow afternoon & i might have a wee walk. Not sleeping great think I need to have done something with my day to feel the need for it.
Really feel for you Cookies, but you know theres always hope  .
So sorry things haven't worked for you this time Estrella  
Big congratulations Poppy
This journey is such a rollercoaster ride, full of ups & downs. let's hope we all get our wee babies at the end of it
Maria xx


----------



## naisher30

Hello everyone...

Never gets easier this pesky 2ww. I've resisited testing...hurrah!I'm feeling bloody rubbish. Have had a sore backache for the last 2 days, my tummy feels right weird and heavy...grrrr   at the mo...wondering if it's the 800mg of cyclogest. Feel like i'm either pregnant - or about to get the period from hell - with no in between!!!! 

Good luck to all on test day - and Amy - hope all goes Ok tomorrow - do us proud for Salisbury hon!!!!xxxx

3 more sleeps... xxx


----------



## Amz2006

Hi Girls,

I have been checking in everyday to see how you all are - Congrats to those with BFP and   to the other ladies.

Im now 4dp3dt - I sure the cyclogest is giving me nightmares! I keep having hot flushes too which I assume is just all the drugs that have been pumped into my body over the last 6 weeks!!

Fingers crossed for everyone testing over next few days    

Amy xxx


----------



## Newday

I had very bad period pains last night felt sure she was on her way. Howvwer, have woken up today no bleeding yet> tested again (yes I know you'll say too early) day 9 and it's negative
Dawn


----------



## rachelbw

morning ladies

Tested again this morning with my proper test no internet cheapies this time and its a - i am 14dpt 2dt but my clinic insist on 16dpt for some reason so it is over for us as all other clinics say 14 days is long enough   been looking at our finances and there is no way we can afford another go unless we win lotto so will be buying a ticket every week. Just wish the  would show up was due last sunday and give me closure 

good luck to all those testing this week sammy lemonie naisher and to the 100 of us testing amy good luck today hun we needs some bfp its awfull there are hardly any   

estrella   and to all the other bfn life is so so cruel  

Rachelbw


----------



## brizzy

Sorry to hear your BFN *Rachel*   will you test again on day 16 just incase? - there may be a good reason why your clinic say 16 days.

Congratulations to recent  *Magic Castle and Bel * and to everyone else i'v not mentioned (sorry)

I feel bad posting this after your news rachel but i got a  today  . My HCG was 350, i just pray that it continues to go up, DH and i are tentatively happy as previous positive HCGs have not progressed    my embie(s) stay strong and continue to grow. I should be having a repeat blood test Fri, but i am working 12 hr shifts Fri, Sat, Sun so looks like i have another torturous wait till Monday . May try and fiddle something with work Sat so i can get my bloods done and be a bit late for work

Thinking of all those testing today- good luck to all


----------



## mum10

Congratulations to everyone who has had good news over the last few days and I'm so sorry for the ones who have been disappointed.  I know how it feels and its the most rubbish feeling ever.
I'm feeling really scared about test on Friday now.  Just wish  it would be over with.
Good luck to everyone else testing in the next few days


----------



## spinny1

sorry been awol so haven't posted for ages I got a BFP today  

Can't belive it, this was my 5th ET and the embryologist said to me if you throw enough mud at it, it will stick. 

Never Give up hope 

Love and Luck to all 

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Emeraldgirl

congrats to the ladies who have had positives.  Sorry to the ladies who's news wasn't good. Hoping for some more positives tomorrow, but from me I dont think it will be.  Have kept away from the peesticks but I dont feel pregnant,  whereas on the 2 times that I was before I had loads of the same symphoms in the 2 week wait.  Anyway already thinking of the furture. 

Dee xx


----------



## mariabelfast

I like the sound of your embryologist Spinny. Congrats to you & brizzy
A big  to rachel and the other ladies who've had BFN's
Im having quite bad cramps & pain inmy abdomen. Clinic have told me to take paracetomol and see if it settles. Is this normal? I thought it might just be as a result of Ec & all the drugs


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi 2ww'ers

Torturous just reading this thread   

First day i have stayed in and feel worse   had kinda AF type sensation starting in belly and sligh lower back ache since yesterday but am bloated from meds. tummy started when i was leaning forward on computer. only mild but makes you feel bit more negative anyhow. Also been a bit chilly round back and bottom so not sure if this a factor, just done a warm waterbottle, not hot.

feeling more negative today and getting harder as time goes by. Monday 1 March my test date.  please let it be a BFP.

congratulations to BFP's. spinny really pleased for you as its taken so long  . Your consultant gives me hope.

hope to take another trip out tomorrow to visit a friend, seems to have made it easier the other days.

My right eye socket really hurts! DP and i clashed when we both turned at same time as he had large water bottle in side pocket of rucksak and wacked me in the eye, although hurt at the time didnt hurt the next couple of days so not sure if drugs or not

   to you all

angels  


angels


----------



## Amy K

Hi Everyone

Just to let you know it was a BFN for us - gutted 

Did test this morning but also got really bad AF pains, had to wait for clinic to phone so now its definite.

We will carry on have booked follow up appointment for a months time.

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test take care and lots of love

Amy k


----------



## lexie

Hi ladies

Amy K-sorry to hear your news totally feel for you right now.

Angels4me-totally understand you feeling negative I swing from "this it 2nd time lucky" to "not gonna work again" in the space of half an hour!! My tummy is having a total party feels very strange again!!

Mariabelfast-yes the meds do very strange things to your body-bloating /shooting pains/ constipation aren't we lucky?I'd embrace every one if it'd guarantee a POSITIVE!!

To the lucky lucky ladies who have had a  well done!!May the next 9months sail by hitch free xx

AFM-well I ventured in to town today to pick up a pals present and took it easy as just couldnt face the idea of being housebound again.I'm TRYING to be philosophical about the whole process and live life as normally as possible but it aiint easy is it!!

well ladies another day nearly over and closer to finding out one way or another.have a good evening with lots of TLC xx


----------



## Angels4Me

hi, me again.

anyone here have kinda light period(wouldnt say pain) you know the feeling?  just had again in the kitchen....maybe a good sign.......who knows !!!!!

Lexi, yes i agree with not being housebound, first day at home at i got all negative. Not that i dont usually like being at home. gonna venture out visiting again tomorrow, seems to go quicker.

this afternoon made us stuffed peppers and kebab for dinner and a carrot cake....not bad for a down day. did help once i got into cooking. still on the greek theme ....ha.

Four long days to go for me


----------



## CathP

Hi ladies,

Do you mind if i join? Had 2 perfect day 5 blasts transfered this morning and i'm already driving myself mental. 
OTD is 10th March which is ages away. This is my first 2WW although my 2nd IVF cycle.

Cath x x


----------



## Angels4Me

hi cath

Welcome   You only in Rainham, my DP from there. I have found 2ww much easier when i have kept calmly occupied, ie, meeting friends, visit to the movies. staying at home didnt help. so out again tomorrow. i have 4 days till testing but be better busy i reckon. sending you


----------



## sarah leeds

BFN for me. Didn't even make it to OTD. Was 12 days in and woke up to blood. Am devastated. Really thought it had worked. Had some cramps throughout so thought something good was happenning, sore boobs, backache.

Going to have another go but feel like another bit of me died today. I did so much for this great diet, no drink, no caffeine, accupuncture, hypnotherapy and still nothing. 

So sorry everyone still waiting cos I didn't like to dwell on msgs like these before and hope everyone else gets BFP. Good luck. Fingers crossed will be back on her in a few months time xxx


----------



## Angels4Me

oh sarah

so sorry to hear that.


----------



## mariabelfast

So sorry Amy and Sarah  
Even with all the stats&figures it doesn't prepare you for the BFN.

Angels ouch!!


----------



## rachelbw

Amy so sorry hun   

SarahL so sorry hunny we were the same i gave up smoking ate really well accupuncture the lot but alas it was not meant to be this time and to be honest we have lost something so we have to grieve hope your getting lots of


----------



## Newday

Sure it's a BFN for me this morning too day 10 with blasts not much hope of it changing now
Dawn


----------



## brizzy

Hi Dawn, like you I had blasts and got a BFN day 9, but a BFP day 11. I didn't post it at that time as really wanted to wait till my OTD which was this wed.   their late implanters so the HCG hasn't got to an identifiable level yet


----------



## Angels4Me

morning all  

Im feeling symptoms of AF although not due till Monday. Bloated, full feeling, clear CM since last night, didnt want to get out of bed as tired just keep getting that period feeling. Please hope not but difficult to be positive with these symptoms    

why cant i just know now. hope feels dwindling


----------



## Grumpypest

Never give up hope Angels4me - if you read through the threads lots of people on here seem to get period type pains - including me!  

I'm testing tomorrow and as much as I desperately want to know I'm also reluctant to do it now.  I've managed to stay away from testing early although it's been sooooo tempting but in my head I'm thinking that if I test early it will be negative and then I'll just be sad before I need to be and if I test on the right day I will get my longed for BFP.  

Had no spotting etc. so am hoping that all is well but I guess until OTD you never know.  Hang in there, have a nice, relaxing weekend and test on Monday.  I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Angels4Me

thankyou grumpy  

Well done for getting this far. Wish your BFP for tomorrow


----------



## Teresa W

Hi Ladies,

Just to let you know negative blood test today...

After being naughty and doing a few early HPT, I was prepared for the worst, as one of the ladies said it almost cushions the blow.

Already spoken to the wonderful Penny, to confirm results and discuss next move.  Straight after AF off for hysteroscopy then FET, as I already have some there its seem the logical move and less expensive... 
Money is always a factor on the roller coster ride!!! Due to previous medical problem of pre-eclampsia, it lessens the chances of having it again, if there's a smaller gap between pregnancies.



Good luck to all of you and I will be reading to see how you get on.. thanks to all you lovely ladies over the past few days, who have answered my queries and given support.  This is truly a fantastic site...


 
Teresa


----------



## Angels4Me

teresa, sorry about ur negative   good u are being positive about next steps


----------



## lexie

Morning ladies
                thought I'd dive on here early as feeling very restless and Jeremy Kyle "guests" have got my jawdropping already!!

Teresa W-  very sory to hear your news.I agree about testing early can cushion the blow somewhat.On my last cycle I spotted on day 8 onwardsso tested before my OTD.I just knew it hadn't worked for me so by the time OTD came I was sad but expected it.(although for some ladies who bleed they still get a BFP so there's no rhyme or reason to it is there?)

Angels4me-sending you lots of  .It's so blummin awful when our PMA deserts us and we swing from one emotion to another and every pain we get is analysed and drives us round the bend!! Apparently period type pains are normal (a)from the progesterone pessaries etc and also (b)if pregnant!!My sister told her husband not to bother getting a pregnancy test as she had horrendous period pains but after a few days still no AF so he went ahead and bought a test and VOILA!!! so its a bizarre old world Keep your chin up honey you are nearly there xx

Grumpypest-good luck for tomorrow!! 

CathP- Welcome to the madhouse!!And well done on getting such a fantastic result with all those embies AMAZING!!!Hope you 2 embies grow strong x

Right I am going to do something productive and have a look for alternative careers on the internet.It'll take my mind off this waiting game for a few hours I suppose.I've been a long haul trolley dolly for 12 years and whilst its been fantastic I feel a bit unfulfilled!Plus I don't want to be an old biddie pushing my trolley screeching chicken or beef!!Wish me luck!!xx


----------



## Emeraldgirl

Morning all

well I'm a bit gobsmacked to say the least but i've got a bfp.  We really didn't expect it as I've had brown discharge since Sunday night with light red  when I wipe from Tuesday, so I'm not getting myself too excited just in case i have bad news to follow.  but I'm plesantly surprised.  does make you wonder about the tests too.  I did it first thing with a tesco cheepie and it was very faint, bought a clearblue digital on way to work and it flashed up very quickly as pregnant 2-3 weeks. 

Dee xx


----------



## lexie

Emeraldgirl -congratulations!!Wishing you lots of luck for the months ahead x


----------



## rachelbw

Theresa  life is so cruel  

Dee congrats hunny must be thrilled    

Lexi i would love your job my auntie and worked for virgin for 10 years and met her hubby he was a pilot she had to give up a few years ago when she had her baby but she loved it. What do you fancy doing now then? good luck in everything hun


----------



## pamk

Hi everyone!

I just want to add myself to the 2ww list. I'm 40 and have UI. Had my first (only   ) IVF this month and had 3 2 day embies put back yesterday. I'm excited and nervous but overall just trying to stay positive. EC was a bit rough for me and have had incredible bloating and mild OHSS since. My OTD is going to be March 9th. So just letting DH wait on me until then.  

xx pamela


----------



## Teresa W

Emeraldgirl, 

Great news!! fingers crossed for you take it easy no carrying heavy things, as for the shopping 'Tesco Home delivery!!

Lexi, 

So your giving up being a flying glamour puss!!  if you stuck at it for 12 years it couldn't have been all that bad....  Brave girl going for a career change after that long.  

Teresa


----------



## Arctix

Well, I am a BFN. Again... To make matters worse, my niece was born on tuesday, and I am going to be expected to go visit soon, and be enthusiastic an happy. I don't know how I will manage that


----------



## rachelbw

Artictix so sorry    sure your sister/brother will understand if you dont vist for a while


----------



## Angels4Me

emerald girl - congratulations  

lexi, lets speak alternative careers....i want one! i have alwyas worked or studied, now out of work since october. had couple of days supply teaching but not much as schools have cover supervisors now - good luck with your search.

feeling bit more positive. thanks for all the support on this thread.....much appreciated.

Samster thanks for your post. up shops now with sister in law, so may get some photo albums from pound shop


----------



## Morph

Hi Skybreeze,

Please add me to the list - test date is 2nd March.  We're on our second round of IVF (unexplained) and have tried ICSI this time.  We had a 5 day emby transferred last Saturday.  I don't feel very hopefull at the moment as I feel very heavy 'down there' - just like my period is on it's way.  I should try to stay positive however as I've read some lovely messages from people who say 'it's not over until it's over'!

What a great site.

XX


----------



## HazelW

Sending you lots of     for tomorrow Grumpypest.

For those worried about AF arriving, I had cramps towards the end of the 2ww, around the time when it would have been due, also thought I felt it arriving (tmi!!) and felt generally like I would at that time.  Then no spotting or anything, and BFP!!

Good luck everyone.

xxxxx


----------



## julespenfold

Hi All

On my first FET following ICSI in Sept, two embies on board today and everything crossed for the 2ww otd is 13th March.

Jules


----------



## rachelbw

jules and morph welcome to the crazyness of the 2ww and good luck   

Grumpypest and others good luck in testing tom  for bfp 

Rachelbw


----------



## Angels4Me

hi all

was out with sister in law and although she has the good vibes, every time i have that period stomach come over me was sure it was over but seems like thats the norm for pg too! started knicker checking but mostly just progesterone i expect and little moist so one would think the worst. felt tired today although not done much....another symptom that could belong to either i guess.....hey ho.....


----------



## Newday

oooh I have the headache from hell
Dawn


----------



## estrella

Good luck to all testing in the next few days. 
Sammy.. How are you? Hope you get your BFP xx


----------



## picklerose

Hi all,

It's a BFN for us. Absolutely gutted, but gotta keep positive for the next one. 
Congratulations to all the BFPs, and a huge hug for all the BFNs. 

See you in a couple of months,

Bex xxx


----------



## mariabelfast

Sorry to read your news picklerose   but glad to hear you're thinking ahead.
best of luck and loads of   for all thosen testing in the next few days. OTD 8th March seems so far off. Really sore & bloated feeling bit crappy actually. Why is the whole thing so hard?


----------



## Rajah

Test day 3rd March, Donor IVF .


----------



## cookies81

thats the spirit picklerose


----------



## Lemonie

Sorry ladies – it’s a no from me - got the usual one line today, I’ve failed again.  
Feeling quite numb at the moment as I thought I’d done everything right.
Will start on the wine later so I apologise in advance for any drunk texting I end up posting on here.
Hope others have better news
Take care
XXX


----------



## rachelbw

picklerose and lemonie i am so sorry its just not fair is it its so cruel    hope your both getting lots of   and love today and the hard days that lay ahead   

was my otd today and it was one line only again but i knew it anyway as have been testing every day so i suppose it did cusion the blow a bit but i dont think nothing prepares you for failure 

good luck to all the other ladies testing today   

Rachelbw


----------



## mariabelfast

for Lemonie & Rachel
No need to apologise for drunken texts lemonie we've all been there, done that
Take sometime out and look after yourselves


----------



## Pcelica

Well, its a BFN for me too. 
Sad beyond words.

Good luck to all of you lovely ladies in waiting.
I'll be back in few months, not giving up just yet.

Love

Maya


----------



## cookies81

Maya


----------



## lexie

Morning ladies!

Lemonie and Picklerose-   so sorry.Lemonie yes get a glass of wine (or 3) down your neck and Picklerose for that matter!Be strong and good luck for the future xx

mariabelfast-I agree why is this so hard?My DH seems quite chilled about the whole thing but then the pressure isn't on him I suppose.Our OTD is the same day and it seems like ages doesn't it?!!

Angels4me-the aches and pains we get are so stressful aren't they and all sorts of thoughts run through your head-is it AF coming?AAAARGH!!! could it be the embies implanting?  No wonder we feel so doolally   By the way in response to my looking for another career I was at uni for 5 years then have always worked (luckily) and bizarrely was thinking of training (PGCE) to be a primary school teacher!However have missed the application deadline for this year so Sept is the earliest I can apply for 2011!! Any advice as it looks like you are a teacher yourself? x

Rachelbw-Thanks for the good luck.I guess my job is pretty good.I must admit its been a great life and I have no regrets at all as its been a blast but IF I am blessed with a BFP this time I would have to reconsider careers anyway as there would be an awful lot of pressure on my DH with childcare if I'm the other side of the world.All the best to you honey xx

Pamk-Big welcome to you! Enjoy having your DH looking after you!Good luck x

AFM-Today I have done a little bit of ironing and changed the bed which is the MOST I have done all week as regards housework as had to rein myself in(very hard as my mates say I have OCD!!) Of course am now wondering if I've done too much but I'm try to be realistic and think I'm hardly chopping down trees!!Going to pop to my sisters for some company as am going stir crazy counting down the hours til DH cames home!!This being off sick lark is all very well but sooooo boring!!

Have a good day girls x


----------



## lexie

Pcelica-  But glad you are going to dust yourself down and get on the bandwagon again in the near future x

Cookies81- Hiya honey not sure if you remember me from Oct/Nov but PM'd Mackster the other day and when she replied she asked after you.Best of luck to you  honey xx


----------



## Angels4Me

hi all

So sorry to hear about bfns' 

Lexie. I only did my pgce in 05/06. i did secondary. it is very very hard going. you never have enough hours in the day. very stressful too. if you go for it i would say primary but still massive massive workload. as you tell im not the one to ask about this! sorry but i dont want to give you a false picture. you could speak to some other peeps on the www.TES.co.uk website to get a feel. there will be a thread for newbie teachers/prospective etc. there are bits i love about teaching, im proud of the good job i am able to do, love the kids and my subject but as for the disaffected kids and behaviour thats another story and will hinder your teaching. I would say try get lots of other opinions before you jump in then you will have a fuller picture. hope i havnt influenced you too much 

My mood has stabilised. no period pains today but i know that might night mean much either way anyhow. just had a small coffee as trying to stay away from it....cant seem to do altogether but only one small one late morning with lots of water.

anyhow, not long till testing for me.....am little tired as have been visiting every day to keep sane. off to mums today for some knitting, music and chat  im certainly trying - especially as being out of work is scaring hell outa me! not even signed on. have to sort that out. when i try for jobs and dont get, feel even worse. I even filled out a form in nandos when out with mum the other day and spoke to the manager - heard zilch since. im such a capable person willing to do so many different jobs and its like a drought. teaching, office work and it seems anything else in my area, there are so many applicants, employers can choose exactly what they want. will be on the case again next week but gonna try to keep doing nice things this weekend. DP says he misses me as i have been on the hop every day....but he happy it is helping with the sanity.

Lexie, yes popping to your sister is a good idea i reckon. i usually dont mind staying in all day but this week the visiting has really helped. wot an unstable time this 2ww.

when is ur test date?

angels x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## cookies81

hey lexie   your otd was a day ahead of me   hope you get that bfp! hows is mack she must be showing by now


----------



## sarzx

Well a  for us toooo yesterday 

*Gutted!*  Now I am left wondering what went wrong!?

Feedback appointment with the clinic in the next few weeks.

It hasn't sunk in properly yet, I still feel numb, and I haven't even cried.

Sarzx


----------



## cookies81

oh my another bfn  
*sarazx * honey  thats all i can offer you cause this journey sucks but we will get there


----------



## sarzx

cookies81 said:


> oh my another bfn
> *sarazx * honey  thats all i can offer you cause this journey sucks but we will get there


Thank you sweetie...I will be having a few  tomorrow night with friends.

I forgot to say  to all those who got a  (How rude of me!!) 

Sarzx


----------



## mariabelfast

So sorry maya and sarzx

Lexie im a teacher too but primary. Love it but very hardwork. Did find few years back that admin & behaviour issues were getting me down so went job share. Haven't looked back. 2 & half days a week is enough to keep my toe in the water but keep me sane at teh same time.


----------



## cookies81

Im a teacher too first grade and love love love it   wish we had thatshare system in doha sounds neat 2 and a half days a week woow   but my headmaster is sooo sweet with the whole ivf and the atmosphere is pretty laid back and friendly


----------



## nikki_ny

hi all 
just had ma second beta (i think)  today and ma count was 2305 from 91 being last fri i am 7 weeks pg today i have my first scan on the 8th march 
will keep u all posted 

love nikki xx


----------



## monkeyuk

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you please? I've been having icsi at the wessex freya centre

I had my e/t today, I had 2 embies put back in day 2 transfer. Only had 3 eggs collected so very happy at the moment  
OTD 12/03/10

Look forward to chatting to you all and getting through this 2ww together

Julie
x


----------



## angels82

Hi does anyone mind if I join this thread? I have had my E/T today and am on round three (hopefully 3rd time lucky!) I have been reading this thread for ages and think this site and everyone on it is a god send to anyone going through treatment! Anyway loads of luck to those who are testing this weekend and here's to a fast 2ww for the rest of us!  xxx


----------



## cookies81

* monkeyuk,angels82* ; welcome to the 2ww madness  hopefully youll get that bfp 
*nikki_ny* ; wow this must be a very exciting time for you


----------



## naisher30

Hi,

Gosh - what a day...afraid my news is no better! BFN from me as well!!! 

I did a test last night - so was pretty confident what the bloods would say. As it was an FET following a failed ICSI - I wasn't holding out loads of hope. I'm almost relieved I can now chill out a bit...I'm off for some wine and a hot bath! We have pencilled in a July ICSI round 2 - as we have no frozen ones left... I can at least have a month or two off before the drug regime starts again!

Good luck to everyone testing in the next week - clearly today was not a lucky one - big   to you all...

Michelle


----------



## hellybelly78

Dear everyone!

I'm just popping (and gatecrashing!) in to say hi - having ec tomorrow but will be hopefully joining you in the craziness next week.  I benefitted so much from the support of you guys last time - It's so good having people (who of course understand) to share the journey with

Michelle, Sarzx, Lemonie and Picklerose so sorry re. you BFNs.  It's so pants.  Wishing you all the luck in the luck next time  

Lots and lots of luck to those testing and massive congratulations to anyone with  a BFP 

Will be back next week after et fingers crossed

Helly xx


----------



## elia74

Hi everyone,

So sorry to hear about the bfn's.  I know how hard it is, having gone through this so many times, but somehow I've always found the strength to start a new cycle after a good cry. Hang in there, your turn will come! 

To the BFP, wow congrats, send us some babydust please!!!!

This 2WW is particularly stressful as this is likely to be the last time we try with my own eggs before looking into donor eggs. Had on and off AF cramping on 6th, 7th and 8th day post ovulation. This is way too early for AF to show so my hopes were up. But today have not felt any cramps so starting to wonder what is going on in there....

No other symptoms to report other than nausea (from the duphaston tablets I suppose)...

Another week to go...good luck everyone!


----------



## Angels4Me

hi all

just popping in. I had slight period pain and (slight) lower back pain....no way of knowing if AF or BFP (fingers and all else crossed).

Hello to new ET - good luck  

Roll on Monday


----------



## Amz2006

Hi Girls

Well, Ive made it half way! this time next week we will know if all this treatment has worked!

Im so sorry to see so many BFN's   

Congrats to those with a BFP  

Hope everyone is keeping well & sane!!

Amy xxx


----------



## picklerose

Hi there,

Well it seems like a crappy few days for most.  Congratulations to the few BFPs though!  Lemonie, Artix & Sarzx, hope you did as I did & got together with a few good mates & a bottle of jack daniels!

Has anyone heard from Sammy1985?  She was due to test on thursday & she hasn't posted (I don't think) 

Sam, hope you're ok & you're not on here cos you're on cloud nine.

Thinking of you all, 

Bex xx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Hi ladies, 
can I join you?

Just had egg transfer and I'm the proud owner of a beautiful hatching blast... I'm in love!! Ha!!

Otd is 10th march... 

We were lucky to have 4 frosties

xx


----------



## may2

Hi all,

Just another returning member. Had ET yesterday x2 4 cell transfer on day 2. Use to post hear regularly but drifted away after ou first BFN.

Lot of  to all the BNF. It sucks but gets better in time. Treat youself to something nice.

Congrats to all the BFP

love may


----------



## cookies81

*viviloves, may2* congrats on being pupo  hope ur embies r snugling in for the next 8 and so months


----------



## HazelW

picklerose said:


> Has anyone heard from Sammy1985? She was due to test on thursday & she hasn't posted (I don't think)


She hasn't posted, no. I was wondering myself, as we were pretty much on the same schedule - my OTD was Wednesday. Hope she's OK.


----------



## mariabelfast

Congrats on being PUPO may, viviloves, boo & amy.
Am slowly losing my mind analysing every twinge. Just want it to be 8th March


----------



## sandy2009

hi girls, 

can I gate crash?  had 2 x grade 1 8,7 cell 3day transfer.  

OTD 1 week to go from today..  1st week ok, 2nd week I think will be madness..  like everyone here slightly going bonkers analysing symptoms..   

sticky vibes to all, and


----------



## monkeyuk

Afternoon Ladies,

Thanks for the welcome,

May: I had exactly the same embies transferred yesterday as well, 2 x day 2 4 cell

Congrats to all those who got there bfp's

  to those who got bfn

    to everyone waiting to test.

Julie
xx


----------



## TraceyLouise

Afternoon Ladies,

I would like to request to please join your thread... I had my ET today. 1 x 6-cell & 1 x 7-cell day 3 embryos now onboard following IVM. My OTD is 12th March .

Good Luck to everyone xXx


----------



## ✿Penny✿

Hi can I join had ET 18th Feb so less than a week till I'll know either way      x


----------



## elia74

Hi ladies,

This 2 ww is driving me crazy!! I am due to test on Tuesday. I have been having AF type cramps on and off. Everything else is normal, no other symptoms. 

Fingers crossed for a BFP for everyone testing in the next few days!


Elia xx


----------



## Mostin

Hi Ladies, I had TX yesterday so am now on the 2WW - test day 16th March - its going to be a long wait - just chilling on nthe sofa - DH gone out for the night so have some nice peace & quiet


Good Luck to us all   

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loumc

Hi newbie here - can you add me please - 2nd IVF with ICSI - otd is 03/03 although already convinced not worked due to slight spotting this am.  Seems to have tailed off but am feeling negative.  Good luck to those testing during next week and congrats to BFPs, hugs to BFNs.

L
x


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hello, can you add me please, it is our 1st IVF turnes ICSI  we had 2 lovely day 2, 4 cell embies put back on 22.2.10 

so OTD is 10.3.2010 why they have given us 16 days to wait instead of 14 I don't know?   Only symptoms today is light af pains 

Good luck to everyone testing this coming week


----------



## angels82

Ho could anyone offer me some help? I had et on Friday and have been getting sharp stabbing like pains on both sides of my stomach down where my ovaries would be ever since. It's mainly when I lie down and then turn over onto my side, I also have got OHSS and am drinking loads but my stomach is absolutely huge, has anyone else had these symptoms? 

Sorry that this is a me, me, me message I just thought if anyone could offer good advice it'd be the people on here! xx


----------



## pamk

Hi Angels,

I had the exact same pains and OHSS. Just keep drinking water and relaxing. I had my EC last Monday and ET on Wednesday and yesterday was the first day I felt better, still tired, but the bloating has subsided and the pains have finally gone away. Just hang in there and keep drinking, it will get better.  

Hope everyone else isn't going too crazy with their 2ww. I'm 4dp2dt and can't stop analyzing every sign. DH is taking me to the mall today, so that should be a nice distraction. 

 and   to everyone!


----------



## angels82

Thanks Pamk it is really kind of you to reply. I'm glad to hear your pain has gone it gives me some hope this will go too! A shopping trip sounds a perfect way to get through the 2ww I don't blame you! and how nice is your DH, I've just suggested it to my DP and he said that never mind me feeling ill the thought of it was making him feel dreadful!   xxx


----------



## may2

Tracylouice, Penny, Mostin, Loumc and Tobeo Welconme to the thread. this is praying that at the endof the 2ww you get what you deserve   

Elia this is sending you   positive vibes, to help through this down time. Yes we can and will get pregnant!!

Angel82- just keep drinking, that's the advice the clinic gave me when I called to say I am still in pain plus showing signs of mild ohss. Shopping trip is fine but are you really up to it? 

Love to everyone else. I hope we are keeping sane oneway or the other

May


----------



## sebsie

hi can you add me to the list please... were doing icsi, had et 25th feb so test date is 11th march!

good luck everyone


----------



## Lovejoyslady

Hi ladies 

Please can I join you all? 

I had ET yesterday - two 5 day hatching blasts on board. 

OTD is 13th March. All my fingers and toes crossed that they are both now getting nice and confy for the next nine months.    

Angels - I had similar pains post EC. For me, most of the time it was painful trapped wind. Nice!  

Lovejoyslady  xx


----------



## TraceyLouise

Afternoon all.... I was just wondering if anybody else is on their 2ww following IVM? I'm struggling to find anybody else to compare my experience with as very few people seem to be having it.

Thanks for the welcome May . And love and baby dust to all xXx


----------



## clasha1

Hi all could i please join you on the 2ww! 

Am due to test thursday 5th March and am feeling so stressed out!


----------



## angels82

Thanks for the replies everyone they have been really helpful. I've been out and bought some spots drinks, thanks for that tip! 

As for the trapped wind that was what my friends were saying it would be (1 of them has been through IVF herself) and then they found it highly amusing that I might have rang my clinic and complained to a poor nurse that I have pains in my tummy all because i need to pump and can't!   

How is everyone else feeling? Are you all having a nice weekend?
xxxx


----------



## cookies81

mepost here    AF pains with backache   but i knew the odds were against me the sooner af starts the quicker i can get back on the ttc rollercoaster


----------



## lexie

OMG!!!!  2 days away from the website and so much to catch up on!!

Firstly welcome to the lovely joiners there's so many of you sorry for no personals I don't want to miss anyone out!!well done on being PUPO you are in the right place to have a moan and groan and a good giggle too!!

Angels4me-thanks so much for your honesty regarding the teaching profession it really does help getting an insiders point of view!! I hope you are doing ok as you are so nearly there have got everything X'd for you!!xx

Thanks also to Mariabelfast and Cookies81 for your comments lots of admiration to you ladies for the job that you do-makes mine seem so frivolous!!
Cookies81 - oh honey sending you    if its any consolation I'm getting eactly the same gripes and aches(you on the pessaries too?) I'm hoping to get through this treatment without bleeding this time so tomorrow a big day for me as day 8 was the day I spotted in Nov.Changing the subject Mackster said she was getting big now,drop her a personal message if you feel up to it I'm sure she'd love to hear from you?xx

Angels82-bless you trapped wind is blummin awful isn't it?You just feel so bloated and like you need to go to the loo all the time.My Dh says to just let it out but I just CAN'T in front of him although my sister would say different when I'm with her!!I've been drinking peppermint tea  by the gallon too.vile stuff.

Well I'm lay on the sofa (again-there must be a imprint of me by now!!)with one eye on the footie after a nice night up at an old uni pals where we stayed over night.I had a no alcohol Bavaria "lager" what an invention!! with lemonade so mostly a poor man's shandy haha!!But it felt a bit more authentic than a glass of Schloer!!
Having a traditional sunday lunch later for dinner as its one of my favourite meals and hey if we can't drink we might as well eat eh? 
have a lovely Sunday ladies catch you all in the week xx


----------



## ✿Penny✿

sorry I forget to say I had a FET & my test day is 04.03.10
no symtoms starting to feel a bit down but not over yet still early days...fingers crossed please let it have worked this time!


----------



## md2b

Hi, please can you add my date:

md2b:  OTD 8/3/10 ICSI


thanks


----------



## kirstycameron

Please add me test 11 march  FET


----------



## jarjj

Hello

Can I join? - Had 2 blasts put back where they belong this morning - otd 9th March.

Been worried though and think I been foolish cos went shopping after e/t and carried 6 pints of milk round Asda - know we not meant to lift heavy things.  know 6 pints of milk is heavy or am I just MEGA over analyzing things (already)??!!

 and good luck to all

"WE CAN AND WE WILL GET PREGNANT"      

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## clasha1

Hi Penny just noticed we test on the same day heres hopin it works for us this time!

Ave been feelin quite down and been feeling really dizzy - have you had any symptoms? xx


----------



## angels82

Hi Lexie are you thinking of going into teaching? 

I work as a Reception class teacher and would recommend it to anyone. It really is a great profession and so rewarding. It's not the easiest of careers though when doing IVF as in my experience any appointments for treatment mean having to get cover for your class and when you feel rough as you still have 28 4 and 5 year olds all wanting your attention. 

I'm a bit nervous of going back to work tomorrow to be honest as I dont have the easiest of classes this year and with only having my et on friday I was bothered it might be too much too early but fingers crossed they'll all be in a good mood!  

xxx


----------



## ✿Penny✿

hey clasha
fingers crossed   
starting to fear the worse today...pains have gone, back ache today, boobs itchy just hoping AF stays away & I can make it to test day & its positive


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Hi 

Only had my blast transfered back yesterday, but had an awful AF like cramp... 

Heard its normal.. i do hope so, and everything is okay in there - can tell this is going to be a loooooong wait to OTD!!

Was hoping to start testing at the weekend, but my DH is having none of it. "The clinic said test on 10th March so thats when were testing"...   spoil sport or what!! So no early testing for then!!


----------



## HazelW

There's no point in testing early.  I know it's hard, but if it's positive it'll still be positive on the day, and if it's negative you'll only get stressed hoping it will change.  Try really hard not to think about it (although it gets sooooo much harder towards the end!!).

I feel like a proper veteran on this board now - hard to appreciate there are other people doing this as well after me, it all didn't just stop!!


----------



## mariabelfast

Another me me post. Af pains, backache & night sweats classic symptoms of AF. God i hope not


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

*Hazel * - will have to keep my self busy on the last few days.. Going back to work 2-3days before testing which should keep my mind of POAS... I hope!!

*MariaBelfast * -    Keep positive


----------



## ✿Penny✿

just starting to notice the strangest thing...probably nothing but my left boob is longer & they feel soft not painful of full like they would before af   just a silly observation


----------



## Grumpypest

Just an update from me.  Test date was Friday and I got a BFN.  Absolutely gutted.  

Spent most of the weekend crying but DP and I decided to be positive and started planning a holiday which I'm very much looking forward to already! 

We are sad but know the odds are always low in these situations so have resolved to contact clinic today and book a follow up appointment and give it another try.  Hopefully now that we know how it all works it will be less stressful next time (although the 2ww is always going to be the worst bit!) 

Congratulations to all the BFPs and lots of   to the BFNs - as my DP says "the best things in life are worth fighting for, and we are going to war!!"


----------



## jarjj

So sorry

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## rungirl

Hi everyone,

Can i join, we are having a natural month as still waiting for our chromosome tests,and deceide when we start our next iui?
My otd is 9th March.  I have been having af cramps since ovulation, and still getting them now.  I'm trying not to read into everything but its sooo hard!

Sending big hugs to the bfn  and well done to the bfp!! xx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Skybreeze, Could you change my OTD from 16.3.10 to *10.3.10* Many thanks.

Not any symptoms to report today  , really  pea and pod are still with us 

 Grumpy  I love your dp's saying, what a fab motto! 

"the best things in life are worth fighting for, and we are going to war!!" 
[/quote]


----------



## Angels4Me

hi all

I tested negative this morning  AF due today but no sign, anyone know if this is down to cycluar and progesterone im taking?

thanks
angels


----------



## rachelbw

Angels4me so sorry hunny   i tested - on friday stopped taking drugs fri and af come today it was due last sunday so it does stop af in most people  

Grumpy and others so sorry for all the BFN s on here life is so cruel i no i keep saying this but its true   good luck for the future  

Joanne well done on your blasts hunny   

Cookies may lexi how are you all coping girls   

hello to all the newbies and good luck and hope you all dont go too      

Just thought i would pop in and say hello and god luck to you all  going on holiday soon trying to sort out what we are going to do next if anything 
Rachelbw


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Sorry about all the BFN's yay for the BFPs

I got my BFP last wednesday.  Still very nervous tho!!! not feeling anything!  Any BFP's having lots of symptoms??

Sx


----------



## Skybreeze

*New home this way ~ *http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=229787.msg3620066#msg3620066


----------

